# New Member Introductions!



## Jim

Introduce yourself here!


----------



## TL Parnell

* Hello, I am in Central Texas on the upper end of Lake Whitney at Kimball Bend. I am a 56 year old retired/disabled, fat, grumpy old fart! LOL! I love to have fun as long as it is clean fun, I am a fledgling christian, but not a prude! LOL!! I raise blue heeler dogs & have 8 of them at present time, the oldest one is my fishing buddy. I fish out of a 16 ft Monark Johnboat with a 35 hp Evinrude on it . I named my old tub "Stable Mabel" because I can stand up & dance in it when I catch another good yellow cat!!I do not start any trouble, but do not tolerate any either, I'd really prefer to be friends & laugh than to argue & bicker!*


----------



## Jim

TL Parnell said:


> * Hello, I am in Central Texas on the upper end of Lake Whitney at Kimball Bend. I am a 56 year old retired/disabled, fat, grumpy old fart! LOL! I love to have fun as long as it is clean fun, I am a fledgling christian, but not a prude! LOL!! I raise blue heeler dogs & have 8 of them at present time, the oldest one is my fishing buddy. I fish out of a 16 ft Monark Johnboat with a 35 hp Evinrude on it . I named my old tub "Stable Mabel" because I can stand up & dance in it when I catch another good yellow cat!!I do not start any trouble, but do not tolerate any either, I'd really prefer to be friends & laugh than to argue & bicker!*



This qualifies fro post of the month!  

Welcome my friend! Thanks fro joining! =D> \/ 

"Stable Mabel" that is awesome!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome TL - I like your style.

Bucks Co., PA and points South - Like Lewes, DE


----------



## TL Parnell

Thank you for the warm welcome! I'm just an old beat up codger that loves to laugh & loves for others to laugh too! I'm getting all cocked & primed to start fishing again now that the weather is starting to cool off some, I have COPD & have to have oxygen & cannot tolerate the hot & humid any more, dangit, that's when the catfishing is the best too!! Anyhow, thanks to you again & I'll be on here from time to time to say hello & hopefully give a fishing report! Take care & have a blessed day, TLP


----------



## Uncle Lunker

Jim... you mentioned "putting your name on the map". Where is the map? I don't mean to sound stupid but I am new to TB. Thanx man.

Whao... I found it Jim! I didn't see the hyperlink at first  

I put my info on the map.

Jim Comer <"}}}}}><


----------



## Jim

Uncle Lunker said:


> Jim... you mentioned "putting your name on the map". Where is the map? I don't mean to sound stupid but I am new to TB. Thanx man.
> 
> Whao... I found it Jim! I didn't see the hyperlink at first
> 
> I put my info on the map.
> 
> Jim Comer <"}}}}}><



Hi Jim,
Was checking out your website....Awesome job! Will check it out in depth when I get back from fishing tonight!

Jim


----------



## Anonymous

West Texas, San Angelo

D.R.


----------



## nocatchn

Va


----------



## little anth

nj


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fill out your profile a little bit

Makes life better for us all


----------



## Captain Ahab

Heck, it sucks having to remember where I am from :lol:


----------



## Popeye

Born and raised in Wadsworth, Il. Joined the Navy and lived in Va, Fl, Tx and back to Il. Retired and stayed in Il (for now). A few more years and we'll move back to Rockport, Tx where we own another house. I fish Lake Mich for perch and salmon and the Northern Fox Chain for Crappie and Gills. Gotta learn how to catch Walleyes some day.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard!  

I'm also ret'd Navy


----------



## Waterwings

Done! Added to the map


----------



## JustFishN

I'm on there! North Dighton Mass...


----------



## little anth

im on it


----------



## jawz13

NJ


----------



## ACarbone624

I'm from Vineland NJ and I'm on the map.


----------



## shamoo

Ive been trying for awhile now, how do i get on the map


----------



## ACarbone624

I just clicked on the map and entered my info....I've done it before on other sites. Have you ever done one of those maps before?


----------



## shamoo

I clicked on the map and everybody that signed up is on there, I even joined that site to no avail, i.ll try that again thanks bud


----------



## shamoo

still no dice, I clicked on join and nothing


----------



## ACarbone624

When I go to the map and click Join it shows my pic and info so I guess it knows I'm me.....For some reason it thinks you already joined.

Edit: I clicked all the little squares next to the map and your not on any of them, even the ones without a pic, so your not registered on there. Keep trying, maybe its a computer glitch.


----------



## shamoo

I will get-er-done


----------



## shamoo

every time i hit join this jeff dude from california comes up, happens to you?


----------



## ACarbone624

My pic and info comes up when I hit join...it won't let me do anything else.


----------



## shamoo

Crap!


----------



## shamoo

I did it, yaaaahoooo


----------



## little anth

lol nice it took me a wile but im on there


----------



## shamoo

how do i get my picture over to that slide thingy? why isnt anything easy?


----------



## little anth

wher you put your pin on and it asks you for your name email ect its there on the little tab that comes up


----------



## shamoo

is that the thing that said add me, i think its yellow. after i do that it keeps putting me in California, maybe thats where i belong, Kalibunga dude.


----------



## shamoo

This is my last try, if I dont get it, the heck with it, I've tried, done my thing so here goes.


----------



## areeno

i am from dedham..ma..or as i say...BEANTOWN <-----HOLLAAAAA :wink:


----------



## redbug

welcome to the site


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## JustFishN

areeno said:


> i am from dedham..ma..or as i say...BEANTOWN <-----HOLLAAAAA :wink:





Welcome neighbor! I am from a little ways south of you!


----------



## ACarbone624

Welcome!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Giving this a Bump for our newer members (and those who have not yet completed their profiles)

Tell us where you are from what type of fishing you do or about your boat.

COMPLETE THE INFO IN YOUR PROFILE!


----------



## sccamper

Live in Upstate South Carolina. Like to panfish mostly, at times I'll trout fish mountain streams, striper and bass fish every once in a while. 1994 Alumacraft 14', 1972 20hp Johnson. Bought(traded out work) from a co-worker after it filled with rain water and sunk. He didnt want to mess with it and let somebody hold on to it for a bit(sold to them but they didnt pay). So I had to repo it for him, then go thru eveything to get it on the water. Oh, the stories of that ordeal, anouther day.


----------



## asinz

Born in Kentucky, lived there for 18 years, moved to Daytona Beach, lived there for 17 years, now live in Acworth, Georgia about 15 miles north of Atlanta, been here for 6. Working may way back home, slowly.


----------



## FishingBuds

from & live in Boonville IN (small town), 30 mile east of evansville. My heart is in KY. I lease hunt there (crawford and mullenburg)and the best fishen (stripers) I've did. some day I would love to move there or buy a piece of land by Ky lake or Barkley or Cumberlin river (if the wife would let me) if you know of a buy let me know  

Had a 12' jon for some years and sold it, now I got the 14' jon. I mainly fish Big mouth small mouth and striper bass-some crapy  

Everyone in my family loves God, fish, camp, hunt together 8) I believe in Christ and am not ashamed of it, tho sometimes I don't understand how he works :? 

for example; I think he wants me in KY  but, how can you sell and up and leave :?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

I live in Canada. Toronto, Ontario to be exact. 20 minutes away from big Lake Ontario.  

I used to mainly fish Bass, Crappie, Walleye, Pike and Muskie. At that time I owned a 2003 Lund 1700 Pro Sport w/ a 2001 80hp Yamaha 4stroke outboard. So I started fishing more and more "big water" for Salmon and Rainbows (Steelhead). This started in 2005 and in spring of 2007 I purchased a 6hp 4stroke Yamaha kicker to troll. Then I realized I needed a bigger boat because I wanted to start chartering. June 10, 2007 I purchased my 2008 Lund 1950 Tyee Gran Sport. Waited for Lund to build it and recieved it August 14. To add my sonars and GPS units, trolling motor and other stuff, it was ready to pick up on the 24th. I picked it up on the 24th and fished with it on the 25th on Lake Ontario. I got caught in a thunderstorm so I had to run her back to port and dock her. Lucky I had that 225hp Optimax. I had her up to 63mph to make it safely to shore before it got any rougher and before lightning came. (She wasn't even broken in yet.) I still do my Bass, Crappie, Walleye, Pike and Muskie fishing but with the addition of Salmon and Steelhead in the bigwater.


----------



## Popeye

Those Lund sure are nice boats. A little deeper "V" than I wanted as I plan on using mine in skinny water on the Texas flats eventually. Water gets as shallow as 10" in some areas I'll be fishing. 63MPH in a thunderstorm on Lake Ontario, sounds exciting. What kind of waves did you have? I take mine out on Lake Michigan for salmon and steelies but can only handle 3-5 footers for traveling and 2-4's for fishing.


----------



## ANDREW J.

Living in '' LOWER SLOWER DELAWARE'' now. from Warren. OH. retired USCG


----------



## Captain Ahab

ANDREW J. said:


> Living in '' LOWER SLOWER DELAWARE'' now. from Warren. OH. retired USCG



Welcome there Andrew - I spend a lot of time in LSD as well. Keep the boat at Cedar Creek


----------



## Jim

ANDREW J. said:


> Living in '' LOWER SLOWER DELAWARE'' now. from Warren. OH. retired USCG



:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining Andrew!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, Andrew.................and any others I may have missed!


----------



## dougdad

I am from MI, Retired USAF, MI Hunter Ed. instructor, I love to fish for Bass, esp. Smallies. Small lakes are my bag, nice and quiet.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund

flounderhead59 said:


> Those Lund sure are nice boats. A little deeper "V" than I wanted as I plan on using mine in skinny water on the Texas flats eventually. Water gets as shallow as 10" in some areas I'll be fishing. 63MPH in a thunderstorm on Lake Ontario, sounds exciting. What kind of waves did you have? I take mine out on Lake Michigan for salmon and steelies but can only handle 3-5 footers for traveling and 2-4's for fishing.


The waves were 2-4 but then they picked up when the wind came hard as I was going into the port. Waited abit and it calmed down after a couple hours and went back out.


----------



## Popeye

Dougdad,

Welcome. I suppose we can let the Air Force join us. :lol:


----------



## Jim

dougdad said:


> I am from MI, Retired USAF, MI Hunter Ed. instructor, I love to fish for Bass, esp. Smallies. Small lakes are my bag, nice and quiet.



Welcome and thanks for joining! 

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of some Pig smallies!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, dougdad !

:USA1:


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E

Hi guys, I am new to this site, I noticed a few names from other sites and have fished with a few guys on here. Looks like a good group of guys you got and a good place to hang out  . I am from Phoenixville, PA (down in the south eastern corner of the state). 
Dave E.


----------



## Jim

BIG_DAVE_E said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this site, I noticed a few names from other sites and have fished with a few guys on here. Looks like a good group of guys you got and a good place to hang out  . I am from Phoenixville, PA (down in the south eastern corner of the state).
> Dave E.



Welcome Dave!

Thanks for joining!


----------



## redbug

welcome to the best site on the net

Wayne


----------



## Popeye

BIG_DAVE_E said:


> I noticed a few names from other sites.



OTHER SITES??? Shame, shame shame. I can't believe people would even go to any other site. (mine wasn't one of them was it?) :lol: 

Welcome and hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab

BIG_DAVE_E said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this site, I noticed a few names from other sites and have fished with a few guys on here. Looks like a good group of guys you got and a good place to hang out  . I am from Phoenixville, PA (down in the south eastern corner of the state).
> Dave E.



Just to put a face with the name:







*WELCOME ABOARD BIG DAVE E!*


----------



## asinz

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E

esquired said:


> BIG_DAVE_E said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I am new to this site, I noticed a few names from other sites and have fished with a few guys on here. Looks like a good group of guys you got and a good place to hang out  . I am from Phoenixville, PA (down in the south eastern corner of the state).
> Dave E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to put a face with the name:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME ABOARD BIG DAVE E!*
Click to expand...


Thanks for the introduction pic Dave, I will always remember that tog trip :roll: and how the chicken man sandwich tasted coming back up


----------



## Captain Ahab

Chicken Man is off the list!


----------



## Jim

Dave welcome to the site. I would like Esquired for putting a picture with the name :LOL2:

I feel like I've known you at your worst.


----------



## Popeye

And see, I thought he was just checking the lines.


----------



## Risen a crappie fisherman

Hi ya'll I'm new to the site. I'm from Indiana about a hour south of Indy in Nineveh In.


----------



## mtnman

Welcome Big Dave E and Risen a crappie fisherman. I think you'll like it here, There's a breat bunch of guys here and everyone is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Jim

Risen a crappie fisherman said:


> Hi ya'll I'm new to the site. I'm from Indiana about a hour south of Indy in Nineveh In.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## ejones1961

I am new to the site, live in Martin Tn. Right between Reelfoot and kentucky lake. Fish for whatever is biting. Just found the site and have been enjoying the posts.


----------



## Captain Ahab

ejones1961 said:


> I am new to the site, live in Martin Tn. Right between Reelfoot and kentucky lake. Fish for whatever is biting. Just found the site and have been enjoying the posts.



:WELCOME: :WELCOME: :WELCOME: :WELCOME: :WELCOME:


----------



## BLK fisher

I live in Turnersville, New Jersey. Not the best place to bass fish for size but an hour drive is a great place on the upper bay in Maryland.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

I have been busy... so a big :WELCOME: to everyone who has joined lately!


----------



## phased

New here as of today. I live in Central Arkansas. I have 4 lakes and 2 rivers within an hours drive and another 8 lakes within 3 hours. Truly a fisherman's place to live. I have been reading your forum for a couple of weeks and find it to be a great site with great people.


----------



## captclay

Welcome All.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, phased!


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Welcome phased!


----------



## B.L. Hall

I am from… Meadville Pa and the surrounding area. I want to move back to North West Pa when I retire from the Army in a few years.

Unfortunately 95% of the lake in that area are restricted to under 10hp… but I’ll burn that bridge when I come to it.

I am stationed at Fort Drum NY, there they don’t care how fast you go on the water…. But just about everything else sucks. 

Right now I am in Iraq. No fishing, no boating, jut sweating and dodging bullets.

I am coming home this summer though and I can’t wait to redeck my old boat and get out on the water. I have a new son-in-law I have never really warmed up to. But I have decided to really give him a chance when I get back. Besides, once I get him out in the middle of the lake, he has to listen to what I say; he’ll have ne where to go.

Here is a picture of “home” taken last fall.


----------



## captclay

Thank you for your service B.L. Be careful over there.


----------



## phased

I echo captclay's response...Thank You for your service ! Be safe.


----------



## Popeye

That sure is a nice view. Aside from being where you are now, I can see why you would want to get back to that.


----------



## Waterwings

Great view MSGT ! 8) Take care over there!


----------



## Jim

B.L. Hall said:


> I have a new son-in-law I have never really warmed up to. But I have decided to really give him a chance when I get back. Besides, once I get him out in the middle of the lake, he has to listen to what I say; he’ll have no where to go.




:LOL2:


----------



## FishingBuds

Been some action here latley, :WELCOME: all


----------



## natetrack

Hey everybody, I am thoroughly enjoying this site since joining last week. It is nice to see that there are others who like to tinker and improve tin boats.

That said, I am from Fargo, North Dakota and primarily fish in the central lake region of Minnesota around Detroit Lakes. I enjoy everything outdoors; hunting, fishing, and anything else that I can fit in.


----------



## CWCW

Im in Joshua, TX and i also grew up there. Its about 20min south of Fort Worth. This is a great site! I had someone in another forum tell me about this site about a month ago. Most other boating and fishing sites only have people talking of offshore rigs or fiberglass boats and im in the market in July for an aluminum bass boat and this site is great to find opinions and suggestions before i purchase my first boat. :beer:


----------



## FishingBuds

again, welcome guys.

Natetrack whats the size of the fish average there?

CWCW it is cool finding a site set up for us, JIM did and continues to do a great job with it. Soon he'll sell it off and retire with all the money from it :LMFAO: 

Then he'll start a new Apprentice tv show--YOUR FIRED \/


----------



## Captain Ahab

FishingBuds said:


> JIM did and continues to do a great job with it. Soon he'll sell it off and retire with all the money from it :LMFAO:




Good One


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> FishingBuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> JIM did and continues to do a great job with it. Soon he'll sell it off and retire with all the money from it :LMFAO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good One
Click to expand...



:LOL2: Thanks for the good laugh guys! :beer:


----------



## graybeard

Well, I can't get Frapper to open up for me, but I'm from central Iowa, about 60 miles northeast of Des Moines.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Welcome graybeard!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## FishingBuds

:WELCOME: GrayBeard


----------



## hardwatergrampa

hardwatergrampa hi-taxed state of so. maine


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe

hardwatergrampa said:


> hardwatergrampa hi-taxed state of so. maine



Welcome Aboard!


----------



## hardwatergrampa

thanks guys looks like a great site


----------



## basskissr

Hi All!!! From Lake Worth, Florida. Just s.e. of Lake Okeechobee.
Nice to see so many jon boat owners out there. Will have to post some pics of my Lowe 1436 conversion when I get the chance.


----------



## Jim

basskissr said:


> Hi All!!! From Lake Worth, Florida. Just s.e. of Lake Okeechobee.
> Nice to see so many jon boat owners out there. Will have to post some pics of my Lowe 1436 conversion when I get the chance.




Welcome aboard! Thanks for joining.

Fished okeechobee on my honeymoon...out of Clewiston actually.


----------



## Waterwings

Jim said:


> basskissr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All!!! From Lake Worth, Florida. Just s.e. of Lake Okeechobee.
> Nice to see so many jon boat owners out there. Will have to post some pics of my Lowe 1436 conversion when I get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard! Thanks for joining.
> 
> Fished okeechobee on my honeymoon...out of Clewiston actually.
Click to expand...



Welcome Aboard and looking forward to the pics! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe

basskissr said:


> Hi All!!! From Lake Worth, Florida. Just s.e. of Lake Okeechobee.
> Nice to see so many jon boat owners out there. Will have to post some pics of my Lowe 1436 conversion when I get the chance.



Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Tompatt

:WELCOME:


----------



## Towmotor

Hey all. Sid, from Ambler, PA (Montgomery County) and points NE (Blakeslee, Monroe County). 35, married, two kids, two jobs, semi-retired bassist, just getting into this whole boat thing. 

Towmotor


----------



## Captain Ahab

Towmotor said:


> Hey all. Sid, from Ambler, PA (Montgomery County) and points NE (Blakeslee, Monroe County). 35, married, two kids, two jobs, semi-retired bassist, just getting into this whole boat thing.
> 
> Towmotor




Hay man - you are right down the street from me - anytime you want to go catch a few bass let me know.

David


----------



## IndyBassin

Hey all, JT here in Indianapolis, IN.

Father of 3 boys (15,13,9) and 1 girl (11). Former Army dude now computer dude in corporate America, even though I'm planning on going into the National Guard at the ripe age of 40. Love to fish and coach Little League. Haven't been on the water in a few years, gave up club/tourney fishing to keep wife from killin me :shock: 

Looking forward to getting my new old jon boat on the water over the week of the 4th of July!


----------



## Towmotor

Captain Ahab said:


> Towmotor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all. Sid, from Ambler, PA (Montgomery County) and points NE (Blakeslee, Monroe County). 35, married, two kids, two jobs, semi-retired bassist, just getting into this whole boat thing.
> 
> Towmotor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hay man - you are right down the street from me - anytime you want to go catch a few bass let me know.
> 
> David
Click to expand...


Sounds good, Capt. 
I've also heard rumors that there's a guitar player that goes by the name of Ahab....................Ever heard of him?

Towmotor


----------



## toyz1972

im new here,from macclenny,fl.i joined that website you posted jim,pretty cool.lookin forward to gettin some good info for boat projects from you guys thx,toyz1972


----------



## Jim

toyz1972 said:


> im new here,from macclenny,fl.i joined that website you posted jim,pretty cool.lookin forward to gettin some good info for boat projects from you guys thx,toyz1972



Welcome man! Thanks for joining! :beer:

1972 was such a great year!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## KAI

Hello all, im new here just been checking dis site out for 4 hours last night! wow :shock: 
I am so amazed how good dis forum is. i read a lot, let me tell there is SO much very good imformation on here and everyone is so kind, nice, and very helpful on here. I'm Happy to find this site/forum, im on other forums but i gotta say this is the BEST one yet =D> lol.........seriously I LOVE IT...........sorry i can go on forever but, this is asking where are you from so:

I'm from HAWAII but currently living in Central California!

P.S. i just wanna thank JIM and Waterwings for all the hard work and time they put on this forum!!!!! =D> give them a hand
and whoever else helps alot out on dis forum! THANK YOU.......

this is my very 1st post lol and more to come.......now :lol: 

KAI


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, KAI ! 8) . Appreciate the kudos, but it all goes to Jim!


----------



## Jim

Welcome Kai!

Thanks for joining!

The members make this site! :beer:

What brings you to California from Hawaii?


----------



## KAI

USAF Firefighter been here 4 years going back home to hawaii in 5 months for good cant wait.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome Aboard - can you overnight me some Wahoo steaks, please, please, please???


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KAI

8) thanks! lol :lol: sure when i go to Hawaii i can.......


----------



## Popeye

Never been there so forgive my ignorance, is there any fishing to be done in Hawaii. Salt water excluded.


----------



## KAI

yes there is HUGE peacock bass, smb, lmb, crappie, blue gill, red devil, catfish, etc.


----------



## seif5034

I'm the first from "the glove" =D>


----------



## fishnohio

hi everyone
my name is Mike and i am 44 years old and from Middletown,Ohio and love to fish and hunt and drag race my little 9 second small block chevelle street car,i have a 1989 winner 1660 tournament bass boat and a old sears 14 foot flat bottom jon boat that i am currently making a catfishing rig out of and progress is going well.
thats a little about me and i like the site it is full of interesting information.........................Mike


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## seif5034

fishnohio said:


> 9 second small block chevelle street car


 :WELCOME: Chevelles are one of my favourite cars, Kudos!


----------



## smokepole

Middle Tennessee


----------



## Jim

smokepole said:


> Middle Tennessee




Welcome aboard! 

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## scout

I'm from Knoxville, Iowa. I live on lake Red Rock, and do most of my hunting and fishing out of an 1852 jon boat. This looks like a great site you've got here! I haven't looked around too much, but from what I've seen, you're my kinda folks!  :beer: 
Scout


----------



## phased

:WELCOME: aboard scout! Best site on the net. Lots of knowledgeable folks, friendly too. Take a little time to look around and I am sure you will agree. Glad you joined. Post some pics of your jon when you can.


----------



## Jim

scout said:


> I'm from Knoxville, Iowa. I live on lake Red Rock, and do most of my hunting and fishing out of an 1852 jon boat. This looks like a great site you've got here! I haven't looked around too much, but from what I've seen, you're my kinda folks!  :beer:
> Scout



Welcome aboard scout! 

Thanks for joining! Looking forward to your fishing and Hunting reports! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! Looking fwd to pics of your rig when you get a chance


----------



## Broncoman

Hello everyone, Not really a owner of a small Tin Boat but, I bought a Tracker Pro 18 Jet last fall and Codeman hooked me up with this site. A lot of really nice people and some great ideals that everyone can get some us from.


----------



## Waterwings

Broncoman said:


> Hello everyone, Not really a owner of a small Tin Boat but, ...



No problem, glad to have ya aboard! 8)


----------



## Jim

Broncoman said:


> Hello everyone, Not really a owner of a small Tin Boat but, I bought a Tracker Pro 18 Jet last fall and Codeman hooked me up with this site. A lot of really nice people and some great ideals that everyone can get some us from.




Awesome boat man! :beer:

Again, Thanks for joining! What is the story behind your name?


----------



## Broncoman

when I was younger and running around town, everyone had C.B. radios and that was my handle. I've had several of the early broncos (still have a 66 original half cab) also had full size broncos as well. Now I'm into jeeps and rock crawling.


----------



## Jim

Broncoman said:


> when I was younger and running around town, everyone had C.B. radios and that was my handle. I've had several of the early broncos (still have a 66 original half cab) also had full size broncos as well. Now I'm into jeeps and rock crawling.



I had 2 Broncos :beer: I loved them.

A 1985 hand me down and then a 1997 Red on Red on Red. It was Bad a$$. I put 33's on it (Biggest you can legally here in MA. It was a looker! and then it fell apart.......


----------



## Tompatt

Jim said:


> Broncoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> when I was younger and running around town, everyone had C.B. radios and that was my handle. I've had several of the early broncos (still have a 66 original half cab) also had full size broncos as well. Now I'm into jeeps and rock crawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 Broncos :beer: I loved them.
> 
> A 1985 hand me down and then a 1997 Red on Red on Red. It was Bad a$$. I put 33's on it (Biggest you can legally here in MA. It was a looker! and then it fell apart.......
Click to expand...



Like this??? https://youtube.com/watch?v=hQP8-_vwnrM :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Towmotor

Broncoman said:


> when I was younger and running around town, everyone had C.B. radios and that was my handle. I've had several of the early broncos (still have a 66 original half cab) also had full size broncos as well. Now I'm into jeeps and rock crawling.



I don't have a Bronco (though I've always liked the older ones) but I do have a little CB set-up in my 2001 Dodge Ram 2500---A Cobra 29 LTD Classic with Diamond Plate cases, blue meter and channel lights, Mosfet final and an Astatic 636L and Wilson 1000 mag-mount. Oh, and a nice little footwarmer as well. 

BTW, welcome to the site!

Towmotor


----------



## Butthead

Good ol' bumpkin Jessup, MD lol


----------



## The Grifter

I have been a fan for some time now and recently joined. I live in Haines City Florida. I have a 1448 and have been planning to get started thanks to all the help in the forumns. I guess it's about time I got off my tail and joined. Next I'll get to work on my boat.


----------



## Jim

The Grifter said:


> I have been a fan for some time now and recently joined. I live in Haines City Florida. I have a 1448 and have been planning to get started thanks to all the help in the forumns. I guess it's about time I got off my tail and joined. Next I'll get to work on my boat.




Welcome aboard man! Glad you joined! :beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Butthead said:


> Good ol' bumpkin Jessup, MD lol


 :WELCOME: aboard!


----------



## hatch17

I'm from Wetumpka, Alabama. I've been getting some ideas on here for some time now for my 1960 14' semi-vee Aluma Craft. It was given to me by a guy who had two of them after I did some work on his lake house. My dad and I plan on starting on it this weekend. I really have enjoyed the mods and the step by step instructions and tips.


----------



## Jim

hatch17 said:


> I'm from Wetumpka, Alabama. I've been getting some ideas on here for some time now for my 1960 14' semi-vee Aluma Craft. It was given to me by a guy who had two of them after I did some work on his lake house. My dad and I plan on starting on it this weekend. I really have enjoyed the mods and the step by step instructions and tips.



:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining! 

Good luck with your project!

Jim


----------



## paulk

Kent County, Delaware


----------



## Jim

paulk said:


> Kent County, Delaware



Welcome aboard Paul!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe

paulk said:


> Kent County, Delaware



:WELCOME: aboard!


----------



## Captain Ahab

paulk said:


> Kent County, Delaware




Welcome aboard - where do you fish in LSD?


----------



## USSWormy

Boiling Springs, South Carolina. Anybody on the area, give me a shout!


----------



## vaskeet

Camden nc


----------



## RCP

Little Elm, TX (suburb of Dallas/Ft. Worth)


----------



## Tracker1861

Morristown, TN. Glad to be here! Thanks G3Guy for the invite!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, Tracker1861 ! 8)


----------



## Jim

Tracker1861 said:


> Morristown, TN. Glad to be here! Thanks G3Guy for the invite!



:WELCOME: aboard!

Thanks for joining!



And thanks G3_Guy! :beer:


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Tracker1861 said:


> Morristown, TN. Glad to be here! Thanks G3Guy for the invite!




:WELCOME: Aboard!


----------



## G3_Guy

Tracker1861 said:


> Morristown, TN. Glad to be here! Thanks G3Guy for the invite!



Hey Tracker! Glad to see you made it! =D>


----------



## russ010

I'm originally from SC (Lancaster County), but for the last 4 years I've been living in Canton, GA. I was on my way back to SC, then I met my now wife - we just bought a house last year less than a mile from her parents. I won't be going anywhere for some time now...


----------



## newtofishing

Born and raised in Illinois, but home is in Louisiana lived here since 1962.


----------



## PuertoRicoinshore

BORN AND RAISED IN CAROLINA PUERTO RICO . BEEN FISHING HARD FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS, MOSTLY INSHORE FISHING AND SOME OFFSHORE FISHING WITH A FRIEND. WORK FOR THE PUERTO RICO PORTS AUTHORITY FOR THE LAST 6 YEARS. ONE 5 YEARS OLD DAUGTHER AND ANOTHER ON THE WAY.


----------



## Jim

PuertoRicoinshore said:


> BORN AND RAISED IN CAROLINA PUERTO RICO . BEEN FISHING HARD FOR THE PAST 4 YEARS, MOSTLY INSHORE FISHING AND SOME OFFSHORE FISHING WITH A FRIEND. WORK FOR THE PUERTO RICO PORTS AUTHORITY FOR THE LAST 6 YEARS. ONE 5 YEARS OLD DAUGTHER AND ANOTHER ON THE WAY.



:beer:

Congrats on the one on the way! I'm in the same boat! Mine will be Number 3.


----------



## RONOFA

Finally got on the map. 
Douglas, GA.
ROCK ON!!


----------



## Kajun

originally from Jennings, La....currently in Panama City,Fl....would love to retire in toledo bend on the La./TX border....or any place that i can have a camp on the lake or bayou.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

Kajun said:


> originally from Jennings, La....currently in Panama City,Fl....would love to retire in toledo bend on the La./TX border....or any place that i can have a camp on the lake or bayou.



Welcome Aboard!


----------



## dedawg1149

:WELCOME: aboard


----------



## LegBrkr

I think I'm added to the map now. Not 100% sure.

I live in Hinckley IL - we are 10 miles east of Shabbona Lake State Park, in Shabbona IL


----------



## FishingCop

LegBrkr said:


> I think I'm added to the map now. Not 100% sure.
> 
> I live in Hinckley IL - we are 10 miles east of Shabbona Lake State Park, in Shabbona IL



Ha, 'bout time you got onboard  Now, if you can only keep your leg healthy, stable and un-broken, you can enjoy that fishin' boat you bought and take more trips...


----------



## ben2go

Just added myself to the frapper map.I am located in upstate,SC,specificly Spartanburg county close to the SC/NC state line.Makes it difficult to stay on my side of the boarder with a boat and fishing gear.It's amazing how many 100's of dollars extra it cost for out of state boaters.I almost passed out when I was told it was gonna cost me $240 to get a lake permit.The most it has ever cost me in state was $60.I think it's a rip off,but I don't know the politics behind the high cost.


----------



## willfishforfood

I'm in Vancouver,WA. 
WFFF


----------



## paulk

Welcome aboard - where do you fish in LSD?[/quote]
Ahab- Sorry it took so long to reply. I fish all over DE. Fish Silver Lake-Dover quite a bit and try to hit the sass and nanticoke.


----------



## bassindf

Hi Darold here in Charles Town, WV. I do most of my fishing in Virginia though at Lake Frederick in Stephens City, VA and Sleeter Lake in Round Hill, VA. Have found some very good fishing in both of these lakes. Cut my teeth on the lower Potomac River, so I am very used to fishing tidal rivers and love it. Since moving to WV, I have not found very good fishing in the area, but am always on the lookout.


----------



## Jim

bassindf said:


> Hi Darold here in Charles Town, WV. I do most of my fishing in Virginia though at Lake Frederick in Stephens City, VA and Sleeter Lake in Round Hill, VA. Have found some very good fishing in both of these lakes. Cut my teeth on the lower Potomac River, so I am very used to fishing tidal rivers and love it. Since moving to WV, I have not found very good fishing in the area, but am always on the lookout.




Welcome Darold!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## hatch17

Welcome Darold! :WELCOME:


----------



## dedawg1149

welcome,darold


----------



## rob

Indianapolis, IN is where I live but I grew up in Central Texas (Ft.Hood/Killeen).

added to the map thingie.


----------



## slim357

bassindf said:


> Hi Darold here in Charles Town, WV. I do most of my fishing in Virginia though at Lake Frederick in Stephens City, VA and Sleeter Lake in Round Hill, VA. Have found some very good fishing in both of these lakes. Cut my teeth on the lower Potomac River, so I am very used to fishing tidal rivers and love it. Since moving to WV, I have not found very good fishing in the area, but am always on the lookout.


Welcome to the board, what parts of the potomac did/do you fish, I fish the in the potomac at least once a week and love it, although its tougher this time of year.


----------



## bassindf

I fished mainly on the Potomac from Pohick Bay to Aquia Harbor, fishing both the Virginia side and the Maryland side. I really like Aquia Creek and Mattowaman Creek too. Both creeks have produced some very nice fish, especially Mattowaman in the back of the creek there are some old barges back there and the fish seem to stack on them, they are near the channel and also have lily pad fields nearby. Plus Smallwood State Park has some nice docks there and I have caught quite a few five pounders from there on a jig and pig. I just love that river everytime I get on it. My favorite river though in the state of Virginia is the Chickahominy River down near Richmond. If you havent fished you should. There are some very nice bass down there, and the river itself offer some breathtaking scenery.

Where on the Potomac do you fish?


----------



## Specknreds

Hi!! I'm from Picayune,MS. 20 minutes from the beautiful MS/LA coast. Well it was beautiful until all of the hurricanes started ravaging the coast AND MESSING UP THE FISHING.

I spend 90% of my time saltwater fishing for Specks, Reds, Snapper, Tarpon, and etc. The other 10% fishing the numerous rivers and lakes close by. Probably average 6-9 days fishing a month (wife would say more than that).

I bought a barebones 08' 14' x 48" semi-v Alweld and thought that I had modifed everyway possible till I found TinBoats. Awesome site, keep up the good work.


----------



## dedawg1149

:WELCOME: aboard


----------



## hatch17

Welcome, Specknreds!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## FishingBuds

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## angry Bob

Hi folks, Bob here from SE WI. I fishly mostly for bass, and smallmouths are my passion. Thanks for the invite over Jim. It's a work nick name. I'm not angry all the time, I just look like it alot. :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

angry Bob said:


> Hi folks, Bob here from SE WI. I fishly mostly for bass, and smallmouths are my passion. Thanks for the invite over Jim. It's a work nick name. I'm not angry all the time, I just look like it alot. :mrgreen:




Welcome aboard - you need to meet Angry Jake #-o


----------



## Jim

angry Bob said:


> Hi folks, Bob here from SE WI. I fishly mostly for bass, and smallmouths are my passion. Thanks for the invite over Jim. It's a work nick name. I'm not angry all the time, I just look like it alot. :mrgreen:



Thanks for joining! :beer:

Bob catches serious Pig smallies! =D>


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! Think I've seen your name over at the BPS forum. 8)


----------



## hengstthomas

Milton Delaware .. If you guys are in the area and want to wet a line .. I'm always game .
Hit me up


----------



## dedawg1149

:WELCOME: aboard


----------



## hatch17

Welcome!


----------



## Lum

Boca Raton, FL


----------



## phased

:WELCOME: aboard Lum! Glad you joined us.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Lum!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## mudhole22

Hi Tin Boats i'm from bolivia north carolina.That is about 10 miles from the ocean at the cape fear river.All i do is fish for flounder,trout and redfish.I like to deer hunt and set in my shed and watch raceing and drink a few cold ones.I realy enjoyyour site very much. Mudhole22


----------



## Popeye

Welcome Mudhole,

Flounder, Trout and Redfish, my 3 favorite salt water fish to go for.


----------



## pfflyer

La Mesa (San Diego Co.) California.

LMB, Trout and Crappie and learning Bay/Harbor fishing.

Boat = 15' Spectra mod. V.


----------



## Jim

pfflyer said:


> La Mesa (San Diego Co.) California.



:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## pfflyer

Didn't see my edit!

Here in San diego we have great LMB fishery, although they have been adversly affected by the drought and recent fires of the past few years. I fish LMB, Trout and Crappie.

Boat = 15' spectrum Mod. V.


----------



## dedawg1149

welcome aboard


----------



## Kevin Morin

Hello TinBoats-dot-netters

my name is Kevin Morin, I live in Kenai, Alaska, built welded aluminum commercial fishing boats during the 70's and 80's moved to other work in the 90's and build alloy skiffs, now, for fun and entertainment. 

[FULL DISCLOSURE: I love to weld the '_Miracle Metal_'.]

Kenai is located midway North and South on the Kenai Peninsula forming the eastern shore of the Cook Inlet in South Central Alaska. The southern end (mouth) of the Cook Inlet opens into the Gulf of Alaska and our family recreates and fishes these waters in a group of boats we've built over the last few decades.

great site, lots of interesting reading yet to do.

cheers,
Kevin Morin
[email protected]


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome aboard - awesome stuff you do


----------



## dedawg1149

:WELCOME: aboard


----------



## Jim

Kevin Morin said:


> Hello TinBoats-dot-netters
> 
> my name is Kevin Morin, I live in Kenai, Alaska, built welded aluminum commercial fishing boats during the 70's and 80's moved to other work in the 90's and build alloy skiffs, now, for fun and entertainment.
> 
> [FULL DISCLOSURE: I love to weld the '_Miracle Metal_'.]
> 
> Kenai is located midway North and South on the Kenai Peninsula forming the eastern shore of the Cook Inlet in South Central Alaska. The southern end (mouth) of the Cook Inlet opens into the Gulf of Alaska and our family recreates and fishes these waters in a group of boats we've built over the last few decades.
> 
> great site, lots of interesting reading yet to do.
> 
> cheers,
> Kevin Morin
> [email protected]



:WELCOME: Kevin!
Thanks for joining!

Our First member from Alaska :beer: :beer: :beer:

Alaska is on my Bucket List...One day I will make it there....One day.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to _pfflyer_ and _Kevin M_ ! 

Post pics of your rigs when you get a chance. Thanks 8)


----------



## lowe

Southeastern Kentucky


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome ! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149

welcome


----------



## Bubba_Louie

Howdy All!!!

I'm from Ontario Canada, on Lake Erie's north shore near the outlet
of the Grand River in Haldimand county

Just stumbled onto your forum via cuil search....

I'm "into" the personal customization of.... Things!(computers, cars, guitars) 
.... and I have made fishing a priority in my life again since I have 2 young boys...
But what the heck does 
[cuil search: "Wacko's with too Much time and No Money"] or [~Lost in "Wet_Space" While Others Panic~]
have to do with this forum? LoL :wink: 

There are worse(illegal)things we could be throwing our time and money at while we search for 
ways to occupy those long cold periods... So here I be. 

I'll see ya around in the forums.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome aboard Mr. BL!

Great 1st post BTW


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## dedawg1149

welcome aboard


----------



## Bubba_Louie

Thanks guys!

It is guys right?
I didn't walk into a forum with a name that's a play on words for a euphemism that means something else did I?? #-o 

I'm looking forward to sparing with you_all over all the dumbass things we involve ourselves with.

I'll kick off an intro thread that will explain what the heck I'm here for.

I've got a few projects ahead of me if the Money Gods leave me well enough alone! [-o<


----------



## Brandon82

Dallas, Tx here


----------



## Jim

Brandon82 said:


> Dallas, Tx here



:WELCOME: Brandon!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## motard1

Greenville,TX here. Thats 40 miles east of dallas.


----------



## ilinimud

Crossville, IL Population 700


----------



## ctbass

Hi U'm 17 years old and I'm from newington CT. Ilive for fishing and wish I lived somewhere where I could do it all year lol


----------



## Popeye

Welcome, Whay can't you fish year round? Do they close fishing season during some time in CT? Walk on water and punch holes in the ice. I do.


----------



## Henry Hefner

Waxahachie, Texas :fishing:


----------



## Jim

Henry Hefner said:


> Waxahachie, Texas :fishing:




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Popeye

Welcome Henry,

Liked the paint job on the front of your boat. Been through Waxahachie more than once en route to Rockport, TX from up here.


----------



## RAPALA

Northeast Tn.

Fish- Norris,Douglas,cherokee lake & Clinch river Just fish for Walleye,Sauger,Crappie


----------



## willfishforfood

Welcome form The Northwest 
WFFF


----------



## tailgrabber

Hey all, newb to the site. I'm from Pike county PA. I fish all over fresh and salt. I just picked up a project boat so I will be pickin your brains here for some ideas. I found this site from a youtube video. Awesome video! Can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get started.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome aboard - Fishtails


Another PA person

We are taking over


----------



## Jim

tailgrabber said:


> Hey all, newb to the site. I'm from Pike county PA. I fish all over fresh and salt. I just picked up a project boat so I will be pickin your brains here for some ideas. I found this site from a youtube video. Awesome video! Can't wait for the snow to melt so I can get started.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Looking forward to the project!


----------



## tailgrabber

Hey Ahab, Do you fish the Del for Stripers in Bucks County? I hear they come up pretty good down that way. I have been fishing the Del. for the last few weeks after work and have been slayin the walleye. Got 1 just over 30" and 1 Musky but that was really small.


----------



## CTAngler481

Granby,CT Pegville Section

Cool Map


----------



## Jim

tailgrabber said:


> Hey Ahab, Do you fish the Del for Stripers in Bucks County? I hear they come up pretty good down that way. I have been fishing the Del. for the last few weeks after work and have been slayin the walleye. Got 1 just over 30" and 1 Musky but that was really small.




Are you sure it was a Musky? :LOL2:

(Inside Joke) :wink: 

Ahab will show you where all the Musky are! :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab

tailgrabber said:


> Hey Ahab, Do you fish the Del for Stripers in Bucks County? I hear they come up pretty good down that way. I have been fishing the Del. for the last few weeks after work and have been slayin the walleye. Got 1 just over 30" and 1 Musky but that was really small.



I do

And lots of nice smallies as well


----------



## beetlespin

Mercer County NJ about 5 minutes from Mercer Lake


----------



## Jim

beetlespin said:


> Mercer County NJ about 5 minutes from Mercer Lake



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## who pooted?

My name's Adam Pumphrey and my wife is Shannon. We live in England, AR. Love to fish, love to golf, love the site! I'll get pics of my build from start to finish as soon as I recover from Christmas!


----------



## dabber

On the map from WV.



dabber


----------



## LarryA

LarryA here. Couldn't find that I replied to this. Anyway, I'm from Berks Co. in PA. I like fishing Blue Marsh but hate the ramp crowds on weekends! I also fish Kercher Creek Dam in Hamburg, and the Sck. River around Hamburg.
Always looking for location ideas, especially with the boat.


----------



## drsouce411

Scarborough, ME. 10 mins from Portland. Work in the fly shop at Cabelas. Love fly fishing, duck hunting, trap shooting, camping, kayaking, and just about anything that gets me outdoors.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome - Maine eh?

Nice Brownie


----------



## drsouce411

Captain Ahab said:


> Welcome - Maine eh?
> 
> Nice Brownie



A'yuh. Thanks!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## fishermarine

Hello,

My name is Brian and I am from the upstate of SC. I have a 15' FisherMarine with a 9.9 Johnson. I mainly fish small lakes close to home. I have enjoyed looking at all of the boat Mods, they have given me some ideas for future projects.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fishermarine said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Brian and I am from the upstate of SC. I have a 15' FisherMarine with a 9.9 Johnson. I mainly fish small lakes close to home. I have enjoyed looking at all of the boat Mods, they have given me some ideas for future projects.



Welcome Aboard

You will like it here - the coolest site around 8)


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Jim

fishermarine said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Brian and I am from the upstate of SC. I have a 15' FisherMarine with a 9.9 Johnson. I mainly fish small lakes close to home. I have enjoyed looking at all of the boat Mods, they have given me some ideas for future projects.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## dougdad

Welcome aboard fisher !! :mrgreen:


----------



## tight_line00

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm half an hour south of Green Bay, WI, and 26 years old. I love fishing walleyes, largemouth, and smallies. I've only been on this site for not even 15 mins. and I'm loving it. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome Aboard Tight Line

We all love it here - glad you joined


----------



## Jim

tight_line00 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm half an hour south of Green Bay, WI, and 26 years old. I love fishing walleyes, largemouth, and smallies. I've only been on this site for not even 15 mins. and I'm loving it. =D>




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Macgyver

SW Arkansas, I fish little river, millwood lake , and once in awhile hit broken bow lake , ok and quachita lake in AR.


----------



## dougdad

WELCOME TIGHT_LINE, GLAD TO HAVE YA WITH US..


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Hello EVERYONE,

I just discovered your web site.

I'm from Griffin Georgia,I'm the president of Lil' Water Bassin' (15 yrs.) and the Jonboat Bassin' League (1 yr.).

I organized and have directed the Georgia Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) since 2004,this state championship event is made up by the top 6 teams from 4 of Georgia's prominent Jonboat clubs.

I also have a dream to have regional events against teams from other states in the future.

I know that this site is going to be something special,I have not had much time to look it over yet and I'm very tired.It is great to have found your site and I look forward to getting back over here to check you guys out,once I catch some rest.


----------



## Jim

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Hello EVERYONE,
> 
> I just discovered your web site.
> 
> I'm from Griffin Georgia,I'm the president of Lil' Water Bassin' (15 yrs.) and the Jonboat Bassin' League (1 yr.).
> 
> I organized and have directed the Georgia Jonboat Bass Anglers Invitational Tournament (J-BAIT) since 2004,this state championship event is made up by the top 6 teams from 4 of Georgia's prominent Jonboat clubs.
> 
> I also have a dream to have regional events against teams from other states in the future.
> 
> I know that this site is going to be something special,I have not had much time to look it over yet and I'm very tired.It is great to have found your site and I look forward to getting back over here to check you guys out,once I catch some rest.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## 92yj

fullerton ca


----------



## Captain Ahab

92yj said:


> fullerton ca




Welcome aboard


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: to all the new guys!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

92yj, Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## katplayer187

WEST END, PITTSBURGH, PA


----------



## shizzy77

Roseville, MN 

Land of 10,000 lakes!!!!


----------



## BOFISHR

Clinton, Illinois

16' scanoe
17' canoe
11/32 jon
14/36 GIII jon
20/60 AAA Plate Boat

All Aluminum

Going to look at an 18/60 today

Visit me.....illinoisbowfishers.com

Bofishr


----------



## Jim

BOFISHR said:


> Clinton, Illinois
> 
> 16' scanoe
> 17' canoe
> 11/32 jon
> 14/36 GIII jon
> 20/60 AAA Plate Boat
> 
> All Aluminum
> 
> Going to look at an 18/60 today
> 
> Visit me.....illinoisbowfishers.com
> 
> Bofishr



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! Looks like you have your own fleet going there! 8)


----------



## erau618

I'm in Carbondale, Illinios. (SOUTHERN ILLINIOS)


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome ! 8)


----------



## paulk

Welcome to all!!!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

No one ever welcomed me officially 


Im from O-H-I-O though, for any of you that are familiar with Columbus/Delaware area thats where you can find me


----------



## FishingCop

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> No one ever welcomed me officially
> 
> 
> Im from O-H-I-O though, for any of you that are familiar with Columbus/Delaware area thats where you can find me



Welcome - seen a couple of your posts earlier this week. 

Go to User Control Panel, select "profile" and fill in some info (especially your location) so everyone can see where your from when you post.


----------



## FishingBuds

Welcome OSB, I usually go once a year in Aug. to Dayton for the PBR :USA1:


----------



## mbkustom

from maine


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: to all.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

FishingBuds said:


> Welcome OSB, I usually go once a year in Aug. to Dayton for the PBR :USA1:




Pabst Blue Ribbon? 8)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

We hail from Cedar Hill, MO. Our rig is a 2006 Alumacraft MV1756RR, 115/80 Merc Jet.As soon as I figure out how to get pics from wife's side to mine,I'll post a few. Steve


----------



## Jim

S&MFISH said:


> We hail from Cedar Hill, MO. Our rig is a 2006 Alumacraft MV1756RR, 115/80 Merc Jet.As soon as I figure out how to get pics from wife's side to mine,I'll post a few. Steve




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! 

Love those jet rigs! :beer:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Awesome sounding rig

I take it you run the rivers?


----------



## old_boat_new_smile

Denton, Texas (about 40 miles north of Dallas)


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Thanks,Capt.Ahab.Yes,we do.If I can launch,I'll run it. "I ain't skeered!" Ran water less than 6in before, scraped bottom a few times.But that's what we bought it for,to go where some will NEVER go. :mrgreen: Steve p.s.Thanks Jim


----------



## Waterwings

old_boat_new_smile said:


> Denton, Texas (about 40 miles north of Dallas)



A belated Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Waterwings

S&MFISH said:


> We hail from Cedar Hill, MO. Our rig is a 2006 Alumacraft MV1756RR, 115/80 Merc Jet.As soon as I figure out how to get pics from wife's side to mine,I'll post a few. Steve




Welcome Aboard, and looking forward to the pics! 8)


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME:


----------



## Kamper

Hello!

I'm new here. It looks a like a good place to swap ideas and I'm looking forward to participating.

To answer the question, I'm from southern New Hampshire. My home waters are Lake Winnipissaukee and the Merrimack River between Lowell Ma and a point about 5 miles north of the Budweiser brewery.

I drive an '83 Starcraft SSC150 with a 40hp "94 Merc ELPTO. Not a high powerred rig but it gets me around.

Cheers


----------



## Jim

Kamper said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new here. It looks a like a good place to swap ideas and I'm looking forward to participating.
> 
> To answer the question, I'm from southern New Hampshire. My home waters are Lake Winnipissaukee and the Merrimack River between Lowell Ma and a point about 5 miles north of the Budweiser brewery.
> 
> I drive an '83 Starcraft SSC150 with a 40hp "94 Merc ELPTO. Not a high powerred rig but it gets me around.
> 
> Cheers



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! We will have to hook up for a fishing day this summer.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: sounds like a nice rig


----------



## duke

hello all from cookson,oklahoma.home of lake tenkiller. i didn't see any okies listed yet.am i the only one?


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 

There's a couple guys on here from Oklahoma.


----------



## cathunter21

Just added myself to the map, Clarksville Arkansas, love to fish and play baseball


----------



## Captain Ahab

cathunter21 said:


> Just added myself to the map, Clarksville Arkansas, love to fish and play baseball




Great - add that your your profile as well so it shows up when you post. Always good to get a reference when reading a post


----------



## MikeA57

Originally from Louisville, KY but now call Olive Branch, MS home. I like to fish, hunt and play with my sons and grandaughter. I work at a software company and also have a small side business doing audio/video work.
I have a 1981 Lowe 14' Big Jon with an '82 25 hp Merc on her that I'm in the process of resurrecting. It sits on a 1956 Holsclaw trailer that I'm putting back together. I'll be posting some pics soon of the process of rebuilding this trailer. 
I also have another old 14' jon boat that I just throw in the back of the pickup truck to fish small lakes and ponds. 

This is a Great Place to be!!!

Mike


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8) . Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Specknreds

MikeA57 said:


> Originally from Louisville, KY but now call Olive Branch, MS home. I like to fish, hunt and play with my sons and grandaughter. I work at a software company and also have a small side business doing audio/video work.
> I have a 1981 Lowe 14' Big Jon with an '82 25 hp Merc on her that I'm in the process of resurrecting. It sits on a 1956 Holsclaw trailer that I'm putting back together. I'll be posting some pics soon of the process of rebuilding this trailer.
> I also have another old 14' jon boat that I just throw in the back of the pickup truck to fish small lakes and ponds.
> 
> This is a Great Place to be!!!
> 
> Mike



:WELCOME: 

From another fellow Mississippian!


----------



## jackieblue

I'm Jackie Kennedy I reside in Gun Barrel City, Texas on beautiful Cedar Creek Lake. I'm a fishing guide who fishes 3-7 days a week. I fish when I don't have trips. If it swims I can catch it, prefer blue cat, flat head catfish, red drum, stripers, and hybrids.
If you are ever down in this neck of the woods give me a call.
My website is:
https://jackiekennedyfishingguide.com
I like to catch big fish out of my tin boat, this is my seventh one. I've owned SeaArk, Fisher, Gruman, Texas Made, Lone Star, Arkansas Traveler, and Xpress. love them tinboats.


----------



## duke

cookson ok home of lake tenkiller. really a great site


----------



## rome8899

Scott Chandler here, from Simpsonville S.C. 15' Fisher Marine w/ 9.9 Tohatsu, ready for complete demo and upfit with you guys help!!! New here but not to boats and motors. My last one was a 22' Angler w/ 225 Merc. boy did she love the gas.


----------



## fishingmachine

Roy from Kentland, IN


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to all the new members I might have missed! Good to have ya here! 8)


----------



## mpreece

Macky Preece from Pike County Kentucky. I have been fishing most of my life. Spent a lot of summers on Norris lake in Tennessee. Just bought a 10 foot Landau to use on a couple of small lakes close to my house. Hello to everyone.


----------



## Jim

mpreece said:


> Macky Preece from Pike County Kentucky. I have been fishing most of my life. Spent a lot of summers on Norris lake in Tennessee. Just bought a 10 foot Landau to use on a couple of small lakes close to my house. Hello to everyone.


:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, Macky! 8)


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: to all ye fishermen and boaters.


----------



## mpreece

Thanks everyone for making me feel at home.


----------



## ben2go

You're welcome.


----------



## dougdad

Finaly figured it out, dah, got myself added,

Hi I am dougdad, from Marion MI. I like to fish for Bass, and Trout mostly, will take what ever bites though. Have a 12.6 ft. grumman flats boat that I am working on to make it more comfy. for long days on the water.


----------



## BassTaurus

I'm from O'Fallon, MO- just west of St. Louis. I fish Mark Twain and Truman Lake mainly and a few others now and then. I fish mainly for bass and crappie, but also do a trout trip or two every year. I'm wanting to do a few bass tournaments this year now that I have Twain figured out, (on occasion).

My boat is a 2004 G3 HP180DC with a Yamaha VMAX 150 hp. Just got it a couple weeks ago and haven't got in in my home water yet.


----------



## slim357

:WELCOME:


----------



## Jim

BassTaurus said:


> I'm from O'Fallon, MO- just west of St. Louis. I fish Mark Twain and Truman Lake mainly and a few others now and then. I fish mainly for bass and crappie, but also do a trout trip or two every year. I'm wanting to do a few bass tournaments this year now that I have Twain figured out, (on occasion).
> 
> My boat is a 2004 G3 HP180DC with a Yamaha VMAX 150 hp. Just got it a couple weeks ago and haven't got in in my home water yet.



:WELCOME:

Nice boat man! Congrats!


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME:


----------



## Zum

Welcome to the site.
Here the G3 HP handles great,to bad they discontinued it.


----------



## turne032

Currently living in Springfield Mo, finishing my last semester at Missouri State University. =D> 

Love to be on the Current River in Southeast Missouri, I am going to call that my home since i can be found there more than anywhere else.... :lol:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for signing on.


----------



## jims72

Mesa AZ I am on the map.


----------



## thudpucker

Old retired guy that lilkes fishing. I'd like it better if the catching was good as well.

I've lived all over the states and Alaska. I like it here in the south pretty well though.


----------



## Jim

Hey fellas! 

If you have not done so, please consider adding your location to the map (Very first post).

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## MOOSE

MOOSE FROM RICHMOND OHIO. #-o


----------



## Kevin Turner

Newbie to the site, but not forums. I live and work in Hillsboro, MO. But, I spend most my summer on the banks of the Upper 'Sippi at my fishn' shak on the Upper 'Sippi in central Minnesota.


----------



## Jim

Kevin Turner said:


> Newbie to the site, but not forums. I live and work in Hillsboro, MO. But, I spend most my summer on the banks of the Upper 'Sippi at my fishn' shak on the Upper 'Sippi in central Minnesota.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME:


----------



## nozzleman

Another newbie. I'm from east central Indiana, near Richmond.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## FishingCop

nozzleman said:


> Another newbie. I'm from east central Indiana, near Richmond.



Please take a minute to update your profile so we can see your location when you post in the future.....

Thanks & welcome...


----------



## Mike Redmond

Hi,I am from a little town called Port Cartier on the St Laurence sea way (North Shore) now living in Edmonton Alberta Canada.As you may have noticed I am Canadian,,,as you may remember the people that live north of the border,that supply you with natural gas, ,electricity,crude oil,etc,etc,// the ones that saved quite a few Americans when the Ayolla Khomeni went beserk and would not let the Americans leave his country!!!!!So what I am getting at is that on this site we are not supposed to talk politics am I correct!!!I sincerely wish it would stay that way!!!,,,there is a free trade agreement between our two countries,,I wish that it was equal on both sides// but it very well appears that it is not so! whats good for Americans is OK,, but the second the shoe is on the other foot it dont work any more....I dont want to really open a can of worms here,,,so before I start writing BUY CANADIAN on all my messages,wich would I beleive be politically incorrect.. someone should start giving these no political messages on this site a little shake,there is an international economic depression going on,we are all in the same boat,,lets not start drilling holes in it, by stupidly saying buy stuff from our indivisual countries and leave the other ones in the dark////....Mike


----------



## Popeye

Welcome Mike. Guess I'm gonna have to read more posts because I must be missing some doozies.


----------



## jkbirocz

whateverknow


----------



## ben2go

I am locking this topic until the moderators and admins can make a decision on what to do.

It is stated in the forum rules that there will be not talk of politics.This has been happening to frequently.


----------



## ben2go

OK Issue resolved,I hope.Sorry for any confusion or inconvenience this may have caused.

I now return to your regularly scheduled program. :LOL22:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> so before I start writing BUY CANADIAN on all my messages,wich would I beleive be politically incorrect.. someone should start giving these no political messages on this site a little shake,there is an international economic depression going on,we are all in the same boat,,lets not start drilling holes in it, by stupidly saying buy stuff from our indivisual countries and leave the other ones in the dark////....Mike



telling other americans to support there country has nothing to do with politics. anyhoo i put that there long before our depression and before we had members from outside the states. i apologize, it wasnt ment to be takin like that and i should of changed it long ago


----------



## RBuffordTJ

Orlando Florida


----------



## BPSGUY

new guy here from Hollister mo.


----------



## joebest

Newbie from LaGrange, NC


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 

I am just south of the boarder in Spartanburg,SC.


----------



## joebest

If my memory serves me right that is a little bit southwest of Charlotte, NC correct.


----------



## ben2go

joebest said:


> If my memory serves me right that is a little bit southwest of Charlotte, NC correct.



Bingo!Straight down I-85.Can't miss it.I live in the north west section off I-26.


----------



## masterofillusion

I am from concord nc. near the speedway.


----------



## Lmerr

New member here from Brandon, MS, 3904*2*!


----------



## Jim

Lmerr said:


> New member here from Brandon, MS, 3904*2*!



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## bigbasshunter

From the land of milk and honey!!! Statesboro GA


----------



## river_wolf

Hello everyone, I am new to the site here. I retired from the Navy last year and guess I miss the water, so I am looking at buying a small Jon boat to use on the reservoirs here in the Atlanta GA. I don’t want a big boat, just something small for my wife and I to go out on and fish. 

As of now, I am in negotiations on a 12 foot flat bottom, I am just waiting on the owner to give me some more information on it and see what happens from there. Been watching Craig’s list here and it is hard to find something that is in good shape without people feeling like your trying to get a gold mine from them. 

I am not going to be using gas since a lot of the areas around me are reservoirs and they only allow electric motors, that’s a good thing I guess, it cuts down a lot of the expense on the boat operations. What I am looking at, is just using the boat as is for this season then starting work on it once the weather turns so that it will be ready when next year rolls around. 

Well wont take up too much more space here, Just wanted to say hello and let all know where I am from. Hope to hear from you all soon.

Take care

Wolf.


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: to all our new members.Thanks for signing on.




river_wolf said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the site here. I retired from the Navy last year and guess I miss the water, so I am looking at buying a small Jon boat to use on the reservoirs here in the Atlanta GA. I don’t want a big boat, just something small for my wife and I to go out on and fish.
> 
> As of now, I am in negotiations on a 12 foot flat bottom, I am just waiting on the owner to give me some more information on it and see what happens from there. Been watching Craig’s list here and it is hard to find something that is in good shape without people feeling like your trying to get a gold mine from them.
> 
> I am not going to be using gas since a lot of the areas around me are reservoirs and they only allow electric motors, that’s a good thing I guess, it cuts down a lot of the expense on the boat operations. What I am looking at, is just using the boat as is for this season then starting work on it once the weather turns so that it will be ready when next year rolls around.
> 
> Well wont take up too much more space here, Just wanted to say hello and let all know where I am from. Hope to hear from you all soon.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Wolf.




Hey Wolf.I see you're from GA.We have a lot of guys on here from your area.If your deal falls through,place a wanted add in the wanted section here.The guys can keep an eye out for something interesting.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome all - *add your location to your profile please*


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to all new members! 8)


----------



## JeepDVL45

Newbie from Western Mass.....Pittsfield to be a little more specific. I technically don't have a residence at the moment. I'm trying to finish up my M.S. but I don't want to sign a year lease for an apt. cause I don't know where I'm going to be in 2 months, so I crash on couches of some good friends. So, I guess that means I'm from Pittsfield MA, Albany NY, Nassau NY and Latham NY....


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

> so I crash on couches of some good friends



thats the best way to do it :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

Hailing from Wisconsin - just picked up my tin boat this year from Craigslist. Having a blast learning all about it.

Will


----------



## Jim

wasilvers said:


> Hailing from Wisconsin - just picked up my tin boat this year from Craigslist. Having a blast learning all about it.
> 
> Will




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## honers

flatlands of central Illinois here....Ogden to be exact....15 miles dead head west of Champaign/Urbana....home of the Fighting Illini


----------



## FishingCop

honers said:


> flatlands of central Illinois here....Ogden to be exact....15 miles dead head west of Champaign/Urbana....home of the Fighting Illini



Hey Honers, welcome aboard - add your location to your profile so we all know where you're from when you make posts....


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME: 




FishingCop said:


> honers said:
> 
> 
> 
> flatlands of central Illinois here....Ogden to be exact....15 miles dead head west of Champaign/Urbana....home of the Fighting Illini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Honers, welcome aboard - add your location to your profile so we all know where you're from when you make posts....
Click to expand...


I agree.This has helped a lot of people with specific questions that may pertain to your area.It helped me.


----------



## honers

by golly that makes alot of sense....got that one taken care of.... =D>


----------



## taxidermist

Arkansas, four aluminum boats. 170 Lowe riveted bass boat 90 hp Johnson. 22 Ft Monarch riveted river jon, 15 hp Merc Sees lots of time on the Whtie River in Arkansas, a go 14ft Aluminum for standby and a Lowe 17 ft canoe.

Am rebuilding the Monarch 22ft jon, the river tends to rip rivets out fo an replacing neeeded ones and steel flex the complete bottom. Since the river is cold water 48F year round I also have a bilge pump to pump out the condisation.

Heres my Buddy Buster just off White River a couple months ago.










Me in the back on fine summer day.





My wife one winter day two years ago.





We use the boat almost weekly and many times two or three times a week.

We have had everything motor wise from a 25Hp Yamaha 4 stroke to the 15 Hp Mer 4 stroke and even a 9.8 Merc two stroke
The 25 was sweet and fast, but to heavy. 9.8 was old and wornout, so now the 15 ele. start is so sweet and fuel stingeee.

John


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome aboard - looks like that boat would make a good fire engine :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingCop

Welcome, nice looking boats & fishe  

Do us a favor and go to your profile and put in your location - it helps a lot with members knowing your location.


----------



## bdavid1122

Mulberry, IN


----------



## ben2go

:WELCOME:


----------



## sparkbr

Peoria Illinois. 

Boats that I currently own - 
14' V hull that I bought when I was in 7th grade and still own (I'm currently 27)
Lowe 1652vt bought new in 2002 - currently has a 40 merc, tiller with a hydraulic jack, 6" tunnel, and flotation pods
15' poly canoe bought new in 2005
1436 that was given to me. Mainly used as a layout boat for duck hunting some of the smaller holes around
24' plate boat that I hand built the winter of '07 thru summer of '08 with a suzuki DT140 on the back. I designed the boat to float 10,000 lbs of fish along with the motor, 3-4 guys, fuel, and nets


----------



## radiorob

Hey guys newbie here just making an introduction. I've been "lurking" for about a week now and figured I'd go ahead and join up. I live in Fredericktown, OH with my beautiful wife and our 1 1/2 yr. old male yellow lab. I have a 1971 14' Sea King (by Montgomery Ward) flat bottom jon, homemade trailer, 30# Minn Kota, 5.5 Ted Williams outboard. My boat is super shallow and very narrow. I've owned the boat for about 3 or 4 years now. The boat has mostly been used as a utility boat for duck hunting/fishing. The boat is too narrow to deck so the only mod I've done so far is add some nice high back bass seats for comfort. 

=D> This site is great and I've really enjoyed killing time at work checking out everyones boat mods. =D> Are there any other duck hunters on here? I'd love to see some duck boat mods!


----------



## Jim

radiorob said:


> Hey guys newbie here just making an introduction. I've been "lurking" for about a week now and figured I'd go ahead and join up. I live in Fredericktown, OH with my beautiful wife and our 1 1/2 yr. old male yellow lab. I have a 1971 14' Sea King (by Montgomery Ward) flat bottom jon, homemade trailer, 30# Minn Kota, 5.5 Ted Williams outboard. My boat is super shallow and very narrow. I've owned the boat for about 3 or 4 years now. The boat has mostly been used as a utility boat for duck hunting/fishing. The boat is too narrow to deck so the only mod I've done so far is add some nice high back bass seats for comfort.
> 
> =D> This site is great and I've really enjoyed killing time at work checking out everyones boat mods. =D> Are there any other duck hunters on here? I'd love to see some duck boat mods!



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Got plenty of Duck guys here!


----------



## TeeNick

Hey guys I LOVE this site. Located in Southeast Louisiana, Houma area to be exact.

1648 Alweld........its a tank.


----------



## Specknreds

TeeNick said:


> Hey guys I LOVE this site. Located in Southeast Louisiana, Houma area to be exact.
> 
> 1648 Alweld........its a tank.


 
:WELCOME: 

I have an Alweld also.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## njTom

hello from Mays Landing NJ. (about 15mins from Atlantic City)


----------



## doublej

Hello, I thought I would let you guys know that I just found this site and I love it. I live in western Oklahoma in the small town of Custer. I have a few small to medium sized farm ponds that I catch mostly large mouth bass and crappie out of. I have a 1952 14ft. larson that I mostly use around here to pond hop with. We also will take it out once or twice a year to Ft Cobb lake to catch some Blue cat on jugs. You guys have built some awsome rigs and have a ton of good information. I will get some pictures of my rig in a day or two. I call my boat the (TITANIC II) they are close to the same age. I have done a few mods on it allready but I will be doing some more on it this winter.


----------



## Jim

doublej said:


> Hello, I thought I would let you guys know that I just found this site and I love it. I live in western Oklahoma in the small town of Custer. I have a few small to medium sized farm ponds that I catch mostly large mouth bass and crappie out of. I have a 1952 14ft. larson that I mostly use around here to pond hop with. We also will take it out once or twice a year to Ft Cobb lake to catch some Blue cat on jugs. You guys have built some awsome rigs and have a ton of good information. I will get some pictures of my rig in a day or two. I call my boat the (TITANIC II) they are close to the same age. I have done a few mods on it allready but I will be doing some more on it this winter.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Usmctanker

Hello Everyone from Durant Ok. My tinny is a 1974 14' Duracraft. I have found tons a usefull info on the site. Thanks to everyone who contributed their build.


----------



## riverdawgs

born

winter park florida

raised

Ozark/Dothan Alabama

live now

Jesup Georgia, right on the altamaha river  mmmmmm fish.


----------



## bird dogg

suwannee river

live oak fl


----------



## huntinfool

Katy, Texas, on the map now!


----------



## Rugerguy

Redding, CA

That would be the "real" Northern California.


----------



## Jim

Rugerguy said:


> Redding, CA
> 
> That would be the "real" Northern California.


:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Rugerguy

Thanks for the welcome. Nice site you guys got here!!! =D>


----------



## Hooks-N-Horns270

New member from Columbus, IN.
This is a great site!


----------



## Jim

Hooks-N-Horns270 said:


> New member from Columbus, IN.
> This is a great site!



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## coachlaw

Well, I'm FROM New Orleans (GO SAINTS!), but I now reside in Angleton, Texas.


----------



## willfishforfood

Welcome to everyone I've miss to the site.
Rugerguy are you in a Western boat?
WFFF


----------



## gunny146

Milledgeville, GA. Central part of the state and home the states largest mental instituion. :LOL2:


----------



## albright1695

Burlington,NC central part of state


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## yak_n_fish

Like coachlaw, I'm FROM New Orleans, but I Live in Mobile, AL


----------



## Specknreds

Welcome to Tinboats!!!

Good to see more Southern boys on Tinboats....


----------



## KyMonArker

Ashland Ky 41102! Right on the Ohio river where Ky, Ohio, and West Virginia Meet!


----------



## Williefb

Middle TN close to the Caney Fork, Cordell Hull, Cumberland River, and Center Hill


----------



## Jim

Williefb said:


> Middle TN close to the Caney Fork, Cordell Hull, Cumberland River, and Center Hill



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## billandstar

FLINT TEXAS is my home. I have been fishing for bass since I was about `12-13 Lake Quitman was just down the road I would load up Dads flat bottom boat, drive the 54 ford pickup to the lake, unload and fish till dark. On September 15 2000 I sold my 20 foot Nitro and have not been fishing since. I have missed fishing so much The past three years I have looked for the right boat Not wanting the fiberglass high preformance again I finally found a Xpress about two weeks ago. I am now repairing every thing putting in new carpet and just getting it ready for the water.
Can not wait to finish the project and get on the water again. Lake Palestine and Lake Tyler are just about 15 minutes from the house AND Lake Fork is only one hour from the house. 

At present I am trying to decide do I wait carpet or use the new spray in liner..

I have three dogs Star a brittany that was seen on CBS Greatest American Dog Lucille a border collie that does agility and then Maggie a b/c that is my herding freek.

Dont know which one will be riding in the boat with me.??

billandstar


----------



## jigster60

Welcome aboard...Must of been tough not fishing since 2000 I know I miss it when I don't fish for 4 or 5 days... Can't even image it for 9 yrs...Good luck with the new boat and you'll love your xpress boat I do mine...Sounds like you have some super water too fish also ... God be with you and yours...JIGGY


----------



## juggernoob

Hi from Worcester, MA, that's pronounced Wooostaa.


----------



## Jim

juggernoob said:


> Hi from Worcester, MA, that's pronounced Wooostaa.



Welcome Neighbor! :beer:


----------



## juggernoob

Jim said:


> Welcome Neighbor! :beer:



Hey neighbor! Great site that you have here. We'll have to discuss our fishing holes.


----------



## SFBigDog

Southeast Tennessee Cleveland, TN About 30 miles northeast of Chattanooga


----------



## Jim

juggernoob said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Neighbor! :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey neighbor! Great site that you have here. We'll have to discuss our fishing holes.
Click to expand...


I have none really around here, mine are all down the cape. I have a crawdad though and will travel. We should hit some holes before the snow comes.


----------



## juggernoob

Jim said:


> I have none really around here, mine are all down the cape. I have a crawdad though and will travel. We should hit some holes before the snow comes.



I might head out tomorrow if I can the front deck done for my bow mount trolling motor. I'll probably just temporarily put something in place so I can get out one more time before it gets too cold. Tomorrow looks like it'll be warm but windy. I have a 14ft vhull aluminum.


----------



## Monarkman

Wow, thought I already posted here..maybe not....anyway... :roll: 

Racine WI. = S.E. Wisconsin = about 30 miles south of Milwaukee...on Lake Michigan. I am on the map...

Fish Lake Michgan for perch, trout, and salmon. Fish all of Wisconsin for everything else...

1992 16ft Smokercraft Pro Mag - 50 HP. Merc - All mint condition 
Pre 1972 Monark 1444 Jon boat - Modified Vee - 15 hp Evinrude - boat needs work - diamond in the rough....


----------



## SFBigDog

Monarkman said:


> Wow, thought I already posted here..maybe not....anyway... :roll:
> 
> Racine WI. = S.E. Wisconsin = about 30 miles south of Milwaukee...on Lake Michigan. I am on the map...
> 
> Fish Lake Michgan for perch, trout, and salmon. Fish all of Wisconsin for everything else...
> 
> 1992 16ft Smokercraft Pro Mag - 50 HP. Merc - All mint condition
> Pre 1972 Monark 1444 Jon boat - Modified Vee - 15 hp Evinrude - boat needs work - diamond in the rough....



WOW ! Been there .... Done that.
When I was stationed in Chicago ... I had a friend stationed with me who was born and raised in Racine .... and his friends Dad ran a fishing charter boat there in Racine .... and we would go out about 12 miles in the morning and get the 30+ pound Lake Trout .... come back in the shallows early afternoon for the Raonbows & Brown Trout ... and a good time was had by all.


----------



## utahusker

Hello, I'm about 40 posts too late to post on this thread  My name is James and I live in St. George, UT. It's in the southwest corner on the borders of Nevada and Arizona.

I grew up in Nebraska, and lived on a lake full of Walleye, Crappie, and White bass. Needless to say after moving here, my fishing style has changed greatly, mainly not catching as many fish  

This is a great area though, being a short distance from Lake Powell and Mead. When it's too hot here, we can go up in the mountain lakes and catch huge Rainbows, which are very close also. I am definitely in the learning stages. It's like learning how to fish all over.


----------



## weaselbob74

I'm also late, but only a few posts too late!

I just moved to Lake in the Hills, IL from Elk Grove Village, IL.

I have been fishing sporatically, but I just moved close to the Fox River, and across the street from a lake, and thought I would build a fishing boat.

So after looking on this sight for a couple weeks, and reading the insight into the sizes, I bought a 14' Sears Gamefisher Flat Bottom Jon Boat. It came with a 9.9hp Johnson, and a 36lb trolling.

Decided to add decking and storage, should be a fun project. Here is my project thread


----------



## commandohorn

High Point, NC Living on Oak Hollow Lake


----------



## casey10

Hopewell Cape, New Brunswick, Canada. I am retired from the canadian airforce after serving 31 years. I retired in 1996 at age 50 :mrgreen: I have now been retired 13 yrs and loving it. I like fishing smbass, trout, pickeral, stripers and muskies and also icefishing. I just bought a 2009 Lowe,A1667 and have a 9.8 hp Tohatsu for a pusher (like to have a 20hp tiller) I also have a 16' Grumman V hull which requires lots of work (1980's model) I will be scouring the site to get ideas for repairs and upgrades. Looking forward to meeting some new fishermen and do it your selfers.


----------



## Jim

casey10 said:


> Hopewell Cape, New Brunswick, Canada. I am retired from the canadian airforce after serving 31 years. I retired in 1996 at age 50 :mrgreen: I have now been retired 13 yrs and loving it. I like fishing smbass, trout, pickeral, stripers and muskies and also icefishing. I just bought a 2009 Lowe,A1667 and have a 9.8 hp Tohatsu for a pusher (like to have a 20hp tiller) I also have a 16' Grumman V hull which requires lots of work (1980's model) I will be scouring the site to get ideas for repairs and upgrades. Looking forward to meeting some new fishermen and do it your selfers.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Zum

Welcome aboard,nice to see another maritimer.


----------



## fathead406

The region, northwest Indiana


----------



## fathead406

New to this today, is there a place where you can work on your profile?


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome! 8) 

Look in the upper left corner of the page and you'll see *User Control Panel*. Click on that and you'll be able to personalize your profile.


----------



## JDE

North East Texas


----------



## Doug

:WELCOME: Aboard JDE. 

Doug


----------



## jigster60

Welcome aboard men......JIGGY


----------



## xiong-tech

kansas city, ks checking in!


----------



## jigster60

Welcome Xman ....JIGGY


----------



## SirLancelot

Hey guys, southern Ohio checking in, home of the original redneck yacht club. Just came from active duty, it's nice to have my feet back on solid ground, but I still love my boats, tin boats that is.


----------



## rudycard72

Ann Arbor Michigan, whoop whoop


----------



## jigster60

Welcome aboard men....JIGGY


----------



## rock_smasher

Hello folks! Pueblo Colorado here, and i am very happy to have found this site. My boat isnt tin, but its a 15'5" flat bottom fiberglass. I'm in the process of installing a jet drive into it, so i can go into the shallows with the tin cans  great site you folks have here, hope i can bring something to the table.


----------



## Jim

rock_smasher said:


> Hello folks! Pueblo Colorado here, and i am very happy to have found this site. My boat isnt tin, but its a 15'5" flat bottom fiberglass. I'm in the process of installing a jet drive into it, so i can go into the shallows with the tin cans  great site you folks have here, hope i can bring something to the table.



:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining! lets see the boat when you have a chance! Glass with a jet drive. You are a brave man! :beer:


----------



## jigster60

welcome aboard.......JIGGY


----------



## Bugpac

Welcome aboard Guys, or gals, Anyhow post up your location in your profile, never know who may say "hey, lets go fishin, you just live around the corner"


----------



## moreheadsaebass

:WELCOME:


----------



## dowork247

8) Hello everyone. im from defiance, ohio. we have the maumee, tiffin, and auglaize rivers to fish here. my prefference is for the flathead catfish, they are plentiful here. im new to TB and i gotta say its very informative.


----------



## dougdad

Just wanted to say *WELCOME to all the newbees!!*


----------



## flbassin

HEy everyone my name is TJ. Im 19 from Brevard County, Florida.First off id like to say that all the modded boats ive seen are sick. I cant wait to get one and mod it. Hopefully buy my first tin boat in a couple weeks. Right now i have an 18ft marada with a 120 mercury force. Wich has left me stranded twice. I love to catch largemouth bass!


----------



## dougdad

:?: Sick, or Slick ? 

Welcome to the site TJ !!


----------



## Jim

dougdad said:


> :?: Sick, or Slick ?
> 
> Welcome to the site TJ !!



Both man! Get with the times! 8) :LOL2: 

:WELCOME: flbassin

Thanks for joining!


----------



## dougdad

:mrgreen: Yah I know, just picking on the newbee LOL

These yungsters gota member, us old foggies don't always understand their way of speeking and their word usage. I could take that as a insult and never invite him into my boat for a awsome day of bassin, but I knew what he ment, I got a bunch of yongsters hanging around here with my kids, LOL :lol:


----------



## flbassin

LOL! Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## jigster60

Welcome Dewd :LOL2: .........JIGGY


----------



## flbassin

Thanks jigster.


----------



## basserjim

BasserJim here... NW PA on the Allegheny........Have a jet boat, and you can find me on the water March-October normally


----------



## Jim

basserjim said:


> BasserJim here... NW PA on the Allegheny........Have a jet boat, and you can find me on the water March-October normally



:WELCOME: Jim!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## dyeguy1212

basserjim said:


> BasserJim here... NW PA on the Allegheny........Have a jet boat, and you can find me on the water March-October normally




welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## jigster60

Welcome aboard.........JIGGY


----------



## SwampThing

Had no Idea they were such a website,I have always had tinboat from one time to another.I just sold my glass boat so Im buying back my john I sold last year,seems like I never use my big bass boat,always had more fun with my jon seemed like.Anyways glad I found you guys


----------



## D-Man

Welcome aboard!!  This is an Awsome Site!!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## KICKEDBACK

Hey everyone, I'm in Arizona and have been since 86'.I love the weather even when it's hot...as long as I can keep cool! I am retired for health reasons from the woodworking machinery industry(service/repairs/installs/training etc.) working part time in retail and enjoying time with the wife (she may have something to say about my free time) and my 2 dogs. Sold the big bass boat and settled down with a 14', 79' Mirro-Craft aluminum. The differance in the upkeep and maint. is incredible and I enjoy it every time I push it into the shop with one hand and close the door. Just finished adding a couple storage lockers and decking with a bow mounted troll motor. Now I can fish like before(almost).I'm using a 91' 15hp Gamefisher for now but am putting together an 88' 25hp. Evinrude, then I will get around a little better and get to the other end of the lake while the suns still up. Being able to go fishing almost all year is somethig you can get used to in a hurry.I envy you "guys" in places with lots of lakes/ponds and types of fishing I only read about. This site is great and I don't post alot but read it when ever I can. I have been able to save some headaches from the super posts with good soild experiance and honest people. I always feel better when I leave tinboats and look forward to returning. When I figure out how to post some pic's I will! thanks, Doug 8)


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Doug!


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Aboard ...........................JIGGY


----------



## adodger69

Heiio
New member here, one of the members of my yahoo group{flyfishingandflytyingforpanfish}told me about this group.
I just got a 14' 1970 polartec jon-boat and am fixing it up to fish
with, this is my first boat so I have alot of questions for you guys.
I live in Millbrook Ala. thats about 11miles north of Montgomery Ala.
I have been a landlocked fisherman for too long, thats why I am so
excited about my boat.
I flyfish and tye my own flys,I fish regular tackle as well.
I tend to fish Lake Jordan and the Coosa River.
My boat has 3 bench/seats , after seeing picts of the mods to jon-boats
I would like to remove the center bench to open it up a little, my question
is if I remove it will it weaken the structual integerity of the boat safetywise?
I will be running a 4hp outboard on it, I will appreceate any info you can give me.
adodger69


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Aboard.......JIGGY


----------



## Brine

adodger69 said:


> Heiio
> New member here, one of the members of my yahoo group{flyfishingandflytyingforpanfish}told me about this group.
> I just got a 14' 1970 polartec jon-boat and am fixing it up to fish
> with, this is my first boat so I have alot of questions for you guys.
> I live in Millbrook Ala. thats about 11miles north of Montgomery Ala.
> I have been a landlocked fisherman for too long, thats why I am so
> excited about my boat.
> I flyfish and tye my own flys,I fish regular tackle as well.
> I tend to fish Lake Jordan and the Coosa River.
> My boat has 3 bench/seats , after seeing picts of the mods to jon-boats
> I would like to remove the center bench to open it up a little, my question
> is if I remove it will it weaken the structual integerity of the boat safetywise?
> I will be running a 4hp outboard on it, I will appreceate any info you can give me.
> adodger69



Welcome.

When you get a chance, update your profile so the rest of the forum will know where you're from. Go ahead and post your question over in the boats section, as this is a place just to introduce yourself. Also, if you use the search function first, you will probably have a better unerstanding about the do's and don'ts (or opinions) of bench removal. Never heard of a polartec boat. I look forward to seeing pics of it, and that will probably help the other members be able to answer your "safetywise" question.

Brine


----------



## Froggy

Welcome


----------



## nightsterman

new here the name is matthew i just bought a 1232 tracker and will be buildin it up in a few months. ive already startewd collecting parts and supplies, however uncle sam wants me to go to md for a couple months so its gonna have to wait. im currently in ohio but seeing how the army likes me im sure ill be somewhere else in a few years. any questions just ask if your in the area and want a fishing buddy lets go. 

ARMY STRONG


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: and thanks for your service. :USA1:


----------



## JustFishN

knock knock..... anybody home???


----------



## Jim

JustFishN said:


> knock knock..... anybody home???



Hey Whats up! Long time! Glad to see you your still poking in from time to time! :beer:


----------



## Workdawg

Hello Everyone...New here, found this site while on another site looking for boat conversions. I have a 1984 14 ft. Sears Gamefisher V-hull and I am going to convert it to some type of bass boat. I have got quite a few good ideas from this site and will be posting pics of my conversion when I get started, but I have to wait for the weather to get better. I am in the Pocono Mountains,Pa. and we still have snow on the ground and it is snowing right now.Looking forward to getting info. and other ideas from you guys.


----------



## D-Man

Welcome aboard! =D>


----------



## jigster60

Welcome aboard.....Beautiful area your from.....................JIGGY


----------



## ForkliftJeff

Hey all, I'm new here so I thought I'd say hi. I live in White Rock BC, Canada and for the last few years me and my wife have been getting into fishing and we love it. So far we only fish for rainbow trout cause that's all that's in our favorite lake but hopin to explore different lakes with more fish. And soon as I get an electric motor I'll be able to hit up the "electric only" lakes. Sweet! 

And when I can't go camping and fishing I'm big into RC's. I've got a rock crawler, a fully waterproof trail truck, a waterproof CORR truck, a jetboat, and a few others but those are the main ones.

Talk at ya later
Jeff.


----------



## Nevillizer

Welcome aboard :!: Now start paddling.


----------



## Monark1644

Hello from Nw Fl.
Mark with a Monark


----------



## dyeguy1212

welcome to tinboats!


----------



## Doug

:WELCOME: Aboard to all the latest newcomers. This is a great place to look and ask questions if you are serious about getting answers.


----------



## Andy

Welcome aboard Fellers!!

:beer:


----------



## jeremyt

Hi all, my name is Jeremy and I live in Jacksonville NC, I have been in the Marine Corps for 12 years and love to bass fish. I used to spend all my time in the salt, but got burnt out on it.


----------



## poolie

Welcome Jeremy :WELCOME: We appreciate your service!


----------



## JustFishN

Jim said:


> JustFishN said:
> 
> 
> 
> knock knock..... anybody home???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Whats up! Long time! Glad to see you your still poking in from time to time! :beer:
Click to expand...




How are you!? I was poking around to see if you had any new pics up in here. How's the family? When I took my little break you guys were expecting. Who's left here from before? Are the same oldies still here? Took a little break from fishing last year. But going to get back into it this year. I came across my lovely trophy the other day so that's when I decided to stop on by!


----------



## rixfishin

My name is Rick Cornett I live in Va.Beach,Virginia... have 2 aluminum rigs and when I found this site I got kind of excited... Lol... fish alot of local club tournaments with Bass-Jons in the Hampton Roads area and also fish BFL's as a co-angler in the Piedmont Division. Just started working on an 89 model Alumacraft I just bought... needs new decks, trolling motor and a little trailer work... nice boat though just has not been taken care of. Anyway look forward to talking with all you folks... definitely going to be checking out the pics of all the deck work you folks have done to your boats!!! =D>


----------



## Andy

Welclome aboard guys!! :beer:


----------



## oldmandan

Hey ,to start with, this site is great. It gave me so many great ideas to build from and just started to do my boat.Its a 1436 Lowe and ideas are great so we"ll find out if I can apply what I've learned.Bare with me and soon I'll have some posts of my project to show off.Thanks for letting me join and look forward to chatting.


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Oldmandan...........JIGGY


----------



## Andy

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Tin Cup

Greetings from Dacula Georgia! I am just getting started and after scouring Craigslist for two months I have decided to wait and put a pkg together with the help of some of the senior members here. My back ground is fairly Nautical with seamanship being at the forefront. I am a vet and served on the USS Ramage DDG 61 for 3 years as a Boatswains Mate 3rd class. Master Helmsman and small craft coxswain certified as well as boat deck captain. Handled fueling operations as well as a rig Captain. I am married and am turning 34 March 14th. So now that the formalities are taken care of where do I start. I am pretty much set on a 12 foot or 14 foot topper with a new 9.9 or 15 hp Merc. I am still saving so its going to take till Mid April until I will have the cash to buy the boat trailer and a "Fish Camp" (smalloutboards.com)9.9 or 15. New boats are a helluva lot more thatn used #-o When I emailed Albert he suggested a 9.9 so... Let the games begin


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome Tin Cup

Dacula Georgia????? Crazy Name


----------



## Tin Cup

I know it pronounced da q laa


----------



## teamhoytpa

Hey folks, new member here from north east PA. 24 years old and have been fishing, hunting, trapping and just enjoying the outdoors for the majority of them 24 years. 
Entered the boating club a couple years ago by buying a Smokercraft 162 Pro angler. I loved the heck out of it but it was just plain to big for the waters around here. Most lakes i couldn't even start the motor. So it was my brainchild idea to just trade it in and downgrade and BUILD the perfect boat.
So after the snow melts from the tarp i start with a fresh 2010 Smokercraft 1648 jon. It will be accompanied by a Johnson 8 horse 2 stroke and a 46lb thrust motorguide bow mount.

I just want to say i KNEW i wasn't the only one that ever wanted to do mods to a jon boat......but darn it was actully a little difficult to find this site.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Slim to None

Hey guys! My name is Dustin, I'm from Gainesville, FL (north central) and have a Sea Ark 1860 aluminum boat. I found this place on google, searching for some info on a jack plate. I'm in the planning stages of moding my ark. It is a basic fishing setup, and I'm planning on adding some floatation pods and moving my gas tank under the rear bench seat. I've found tons of info and ideas here in the few short hours I've been reading through the site. I look forward to contributing as I get more involved in the mods. I manage a family owned auto repair shop, and spend most of my free time fishing or shooting.


----------



## bassonater

hi guys been lurking for a whlie a year to be exact.I live in attalla alabama( war eagle ) i have a monark1442 with a 18hp evinrude.Try to get some pic up as soon as i learn how to, not to good with compooters,hope it is idiot proof.Ready for some coosa crusin!!!! :fishing:


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys!


----------



## LOWEshooter829

First things first, this is really a great site! Hats off to the mods for running a classy forum (hard to these days) with very informative input!

I forgot to introduce myself last week....I have been a lurker since purchasing my 16' Lowe jon boat a few weeks ago. I have a limited time budget to spend on my project but I don't really need the boat waterworthy until October. Looking forward to all the valuable input that I have seen dished out on other projects. I'm pretty (boat) mechanically UNinclined so it will be a SLOW learning process for me but a fun process. 

Check out my boat if you get a chance
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12432

I'm tearing into this boat for 3 straight days next week...I'm excited and plan to work a lot and sleep a little to maximize what time I do have to spend on it.


----------



## Jim

LOWEshooter829 said:


> First things first, this is really a great site! Hats off to the mods for running a classy forum (hard to these days) with very informative input!
> 
> I forgot to introduce myself last week....I have been a lurker since purchasing my 16' Lowe jon boat a few weeks ago. I have a limited time budget to spend on my project but I don't really need the boat waterworthy until October. Looking forward to all the valuable input that I have seen dished out on other projects. I'm pretty (boat) mechanically UNinclined so it will be a SLOW learning process for me but a fun process.
> 
> Check out my boat if you get a chance
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12432
> 
> I'm tearing into this boat for 3 straight days next week...I'm excited and plan to work a lot and sleep a little to maximize what time I do have to spend on it.



:WELCOME:
Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Dakotaman1209

Hi everyone i am from Middle Tennessee . 18 years old and i just got an old Alumacraft 12ft V-Hull and begining to fix it up. i have a little 5 hp briggs and stratton engine on it.


----------



## Jim

Dakotaman1209 said:


> Hi everyone i am from Middle Tennessee . 18 years old and i just got an old Alumacraft 12ft V-Hull and begining to fix it up. i have a little 5 hp briggs and stratton engine on it.



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! Looking forward to seeing your boat.


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: aboard.....Dakota..................................JIGGY


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to all the new members!


----------



## scstang1968

Hello,

My name is Lee Dean and i'm from Upstate South Carolina. I'm an electro-mechanical technician at a large automotive parts manufacturer. I fish from a Fisher 1448 all welded jon with a 9.9 mercury tiller drive. stumbld apon this site while surfing for ideas to upgrade my otherwise plain boat. After two days of reading i decided to join.


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Scstang1968.........JIGGY


----------



## hossthehermit

Hi, all, new here from the Maine coast. Just found the site from a post on aomci, have looked for a forum like this one off and on with little success. Anyway, I'm mostly fresh water, small pond, trout (brook, togue, and brown fisherman, occasional trash fisherman (when somebody leaves it floating around. 12' Sears semivee, 9' Starcraft jonboat, 2 1953 Evinrude Lightwins, they're 2 years younger than me. Gonna try to post a pic, see ya all around.

https://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff238/hossthehermit/P1010410.jpg

Edit: Try it this way


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! 

I try to fish Maine at least twice per year, I love it up there!

Jim


----------



## Shell Beach

Hello everyone! My name is Russ and I just stumbled on the site and it looks like there are a lot of interesting people and subjects here. I live in Baja California Sur in a small community of mostly Americans called Punta Chivato. Been here for about 18 years and have enjoyed fishing from a "tin boat" for years. I recently bought a 14' DuroBoat with a Honda 15 and am setting it up for it's maiden voyage.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! The Picture needs the IMG tags and its all set! I fixed it for you!

Jim


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Aboard... Shell Beach..................................Jiggy


----------



## us2forfun4

wv here bought a 14 ft flat bottom a few weeks ago and after i got started on my conversion i found your site, awesome some of you guys are true artist, with your boats and designs, might get a few pics on here for you all to see, i tried a test with my wood decking and wanted to share it with you guys see what you think, i used spray on underbody rubber, on all my edges and flat surfaces of my wood, tried a small piece and let it dry, put it in water to float painted side in the water, then put one in bucket covered with water sealer,in a mattter of days the water sealer one feel apart, other one did not, i cut it in half and it was toataaly dry, cant beat it for $3.97 a can, like i said you guys are true artist, bridgeport wv here


----------



## jeffro

Hello my name is Jeff. I live in the southeast corner of Kansas. I came onto this site while doing a google search and it looked like a good one so I joined. I currently have an ole 1448 Landau flatbottom and just purchased a 25hp Mercury tiller motor to put on it. I'm fairly new to boating and ask myself why i didn't buy a flatbottom boat years ago.


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Aboard Jeff..............................JIGGY


----------



## reeves

Hello Jim and all clubmembers. My name is George Reeves and I live in the northeast corner of Oklahoma outside the nearest town of Welch. I love to fish, mainly for LMB. Because of this passion, about 10 years ago I started a tackle business known as H&P Tackle. I do entirely lead and wire baits. The thing got so big that I was forced to get into centrifugal spin casting just to be able to keep up. Now, that is what the business is centered around, spin casting. I have the capability to make the silicone molds used for casting as well. So, if there is anyone out there needing my help in this field, feel free to give a shout.
Since getting into the business, I have less time to fish  , but when I do get out, I have a 8.5' Water Scamp that enables me to do short fishing excursions quite handily.

This is a great site, and I hope to hear from some of you down the road.

George Reeves
H&P Tackle
Welch, OK


----------



## Andy

Welcome aboard guys!! :beer:


----------



## alphamax

Hello friends..

New member from Leander Texas but have been browsing for a couple of days to get familiar and to look for ideas on my project. Growing up dad had a 8 foot sears jon boat and we fished the heck out of it. He actually still has it. Now I'm working on a 14 footer to pass to my son when he's old enough. There is a lot of great info on here. Thank you to all the previous post and thank you for the future help.


----------



## grumpybear

hi I am from Corning ,NY am 62 and a grumpyold fart who likes fishing .  .I also enjoy taking my newhews fishing too.


----------



## jigster60

=D> =D> =D> Welcome aboard guys from another grumpy old curmudgeon......Great site here these fellers know their stuff and very accommodating too...................JIGGY


----------



## dougdad

:WELCOME: to all you new guys from cold Michigan


----------



## Froggy

New Grumpy guy from NY...( an all others) Welcome


----------



## Spinnerbait Byron

Hi. I'm Byron and am stationed in millington tn. I'm from Arkansas originally from a lil place called fairfield bay. Greers Ferry Lake was my back yard growing up. I'm in the Navy now so I have to find new fishing wholes which is good and bad. Just started getting a little more "professional" with it in the last year. Come to find out Zebco 33's and Shakespere ugly sticks aren't the only rod n reels out there lol. shimano is my favorite so far, and I just got a 1442 alumacraft a couple weeks ago with a 9.9 evanrude pancake.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys!

Thanks for joining!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## raven174us

Hey, new member here. Long time reader though. I've been registered since July of last year but I hadn't posted. Just enjoying all the great mods and taking in all the great info.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Monark1644

I've been trying to post for a month but keep getting a need to log in notice


----------



## Monark1644

ok that previous post worked now lets see...


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8) 


yep, gotta log-in to post :wink:


----------



## Monark1644

Let me rephrase that,
When I login then go to "reply" or "new post" the forum tells me to login Again. :roll: 
I'm a member of several other forums and never had the login,relogin trouble.
But now it seems to be working properly.


----------



## Rubin56

Hello, new friends. I have been looking through the site for a while and I got too say everyone here has alot of craftmen ship. I mean wow. I have some Ideals for my 1974 Sears. Which I will be posting soon.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## Froggy

Welcome


----------



## SmallieJonze

Hi Everyone,
My name is John. It's good to be here. Thanks, Jim, for running this site. I've checked it out before when I was looking for a boat a while back, but didn't register because I wasn't a boat owner....well not a tin boat owner...yet.

I'm 33 years old and live in Carpentersville, IL. close to the Fox river. I'm a smallmouth bass junkie and love to fish for almost anything that swims, but bass and crappie are my favorites. I belong to The Illinois Smallmouth Alliance, B.A.S.S., bassresource.com, and the River Smallies forum. My favorite time to fish is anytime! Did I mention that I like bass?

This friday I'm trading my canoe for an old 1960's 16' V-hull that is already stripped down and ready for a mod...
So I'll be here and posting pics of my progress (hopefully...it's a craigslist find) and asking lots of questions.

Thanks for having me and thanks for being here!
I'll get some pics of the boat up soon.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: John

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Looking forward to seeing your boat! Your back will feel allot better getting out of that canoe. :lol:


----------



## 94silverbeast

hi newbie here... out of Tulsa, OK. i love to fish for bass and crappie. i have a 14 ft flatbottom W/ a 20hp merc on it. interesting site, glad to have found it.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: 94silverbeast! 

Thanks for joining! :beer: 

Where does the name come from?


----------



## larry

I live in texas right outside lake conroe im 32 a father of 3 two boys an a girl. I fish hunt anything outdoors sometimes to get away from the wife  but most of the time there with me. I think this site is great thanks everyone for all the post.


----------



## caveman

Welcome Larry :WELCOME:


----------



## Luke

Hi! My name is Luke,I have a 16' Duracraft, I stumbled on the site and after reading a few posts I'm really glad I did. It seems many of you guys (like myself) Like to take something basic and modify it to your wants and needs or just "custumiz" it! I look forward to reading and learning tips and tricks.


----------



## perchin

:WELCOME: aboard luke!!! Take some time to run through some of the mods on here to get you ispired. Your gonna like it around here. Lots of good knowledge and advice.


----------



## rtg

Greetings from East Oregon. You guys have dome some nice work on your conversions. I hope to do mine soon. I have some ideas that I have gotten off this site. Thanks Randy


----------



## Workdawg

Welcome to all. This is an awsome site, you will fine plenty of help for anything you want to do. :WELCOME:


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: rtg


----------



## flyboy

Hello, I just came into ownership of a tracker topper 14 with 9.9 Nissan and no trailer. My plan is to get a trailer, convert this boat into a bass rig and hit all of these electric only or 10 hp or less reservoirs here in VA and catch some bass. I don't know anything about building a boat, but I intend to learn here. Saw a guy on youtube- mark moore who converted a boat just like mine into a res boat. Liked it! Thanks for the website. Flyboy


----------



## wasilvers

Welcome flyboy!

You can have almost as much fun converting your boat as using it.


----------



## blazinmoto

Hi all. I joined this site because I just bought a Polar Kraft 1440 w/ trailer and 7.5 merc and was looking to mod it.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard flyboy and blazinmoto...and anyone else I might have missed ! 8)


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard Folks


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: .....................................................JIGGY


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Welcome to the best boating site in cyberspace!


----------



## blazinmoto

Thanks guys!!! I can't wait to mod my tin!!! There is so much info on this site, thanks to Jim for the wonderful site.


----------



## D-Man

WELCOME! 8)


----------



## riverdawgs

welcome to the family 

i get brain cramps daily reading so much info here lol


----------



## dougdad

WELCOME BLAZINMOTO FROM WEST CENTRAL MICHIGAN!


----------



## LoweRider

Hey Guys,
My name is Mike and I live in central New Jersey. I have a 1984 14 foot Lowe Superior V powered by a 1994 Johnson 9.9, and, a Minn Kota 65mx 28lb thrust trolling motor. I mostly fish 2 local Reservoirs that are restricted to 10 hp or less. Mostly a Bass fisherman I am learning to catch the trout (lakers, browns, rainbows, and tigers). This forum is really nice and I think you all do a great job!
This is a link for my youtube video running across a local lake
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9NfkwVYx0E


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8)


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: Sweet rig.........................................JIGGY


----------



## kriegersa

Hey yall, Ive been looking around on the forums for a while but wanted to finally introduce myself. 

well Im a college student going for my business degree. almost 21 (in December), and a first time boat owner. between saving for classes and book i was able to fund a nice 14ft flatbottom. it has a 7.0 Sears ted Williams on it, trolling motor 2 seats and a few leaks, but she's a blast.

Im going to do a build thread once i have some time on my hands, but at least my steelflex comes in today haha, all 1 gallon of it. :LOL2: 

well here are things im going to do to upgrade the boat (somewhat in order)

Steelflex.
rebuild the inside (deck, seat, flooring, storage etc..)
add flotation boxes (cant seem to find any info on these)
larger motor.
steering console.
then a new truck/jeep =P~  

any other suggestions? 

-kriegersa

PS: i guess i forgot to mention that I live in Madison Al. so i have some pretty darn good fishing spots. Gunterville is only one


----------



## ssgfisher

Hello everyone my name is Josh. I am 26 years old and live in northeast Ohio. I have been in the U.S. Army for 8 years now. I am currently on my second deployment to Iraq. Hopefully getting out of here soon. I have 2 old boats. I got a 14ft aluminum Sea Nymph that was my grandpas. I would love to fix it up but i think the bottom is just worn too thin. Way to many little holes. I also have a 12ft lund that i am planning to turn into a nice little lake boat. I have been reading a lot of threads this year and have received many ideas. As soon as i am home and working on the boat i will post up a thread of the progress. I am also open to any ideas anyone has. I just want to put a floor in it (cause i hate sitting with my feet on an angle, stupid bad joints thanks to the Army), a bow mount trolling motor and 2 swivel seats( i mainly fish electric only lakes). Well i will stop rambling, so glad to be a part of this site.


----------



## Froggy

Welcome Sir!


----------



## bAcKpAiN

Welcome aboard new, and newly introduced members! Great place we have here on the interwebs!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

welcome all


----------



## HUSKERBOATER

Hey Guys, found this site after getting my first boat, a 12' v bottom aluminum from Des Moines. I have been working on it like crazy to get out asap this summer. will be posting pictures in the mod page. I also now own a 1960 Evinrude 5.5 hp fisherman which is almost done being rebuilt. I live in Lincoln NE and am going to law school in the fall.


----------



## Workdawg

Welcome aboard everyone.. :WELCOME:


----------



## breachless

Hello all!

My father recently gave me the family fishing boat as a gift. It's a 14' 1952 Alumacraft shallow-v. My great grandfather supposedly bought it brand new back in '52 to use as a life raft on his fishing vessel, which he eventually gave to my grandfather, who gave it to my father, who then gave it to me. It has seen heavy use every year it has been in our family, and is still straight as an arrow to this day. Growing up on a lake as a kid, I spent more time with my feet planted in this boat than on dry land! The original motor is long gone (stolen when I was a kid) so it now has a late 80's Johnson Seahorse 15hp tiller that runs like a top. 

Anyway, I have always been in love with this boat, and since it is now mine to do with as I please, I have been scouring the net for ideas, and google brought me to Big Buck's build-out here on these forums. I have been pouring through everything I can on these forums for the last few days and I have to say: what a fantastic resource for this sort of thing, and I am glad to see it centered around such a thriving community of like-minded folks.

Really looking forward to being a part if it all! Kudos to whoever started this whole thing up. Rock on!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: breachless

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## 04415114

Howdy!

I never had a boat until I bought a 15' aluminum jon boat (Lowe '83) on Craig's List a couple of weeks ago. It has a 40 hp motor on it (Mercury '83) which I just had a mechanic put in working order (the starter bracket, apparently part of the engine casting, was broken and had to be welded. It needed a tune up, but little else. Unfortunately, I also paid for all new --side console-- steering and throttle controls, which I now realize I could have done myself.) I am looking forward to putting her in in a week or two, but I am a complete novice, and I feel lucky to have found this site. She still needs some wiring, which I intend to do, following the posts I see here. (livewells, bilge?, lighting, depthfinder, trolling motor, maybe a VHF, and so on)

Still getting the titles (boat and trailer) straightened out, too. But I think I have that under control.

When I figure out how to post a photo, I will. Looking forward to your sage advice and company.

Michael

P.S. I don't know if it's technically a jon boat. It has a flat bottom, but the bow comes to a point. If anybody wants to tell me what to call it, I'll be much obliged.

I couldn't think of anything interesting or clever to put in the signature block, so you will see simply...


----------



## wolfmjc

Well I thought that i had posted here, but...... Hey michael here, great site and belated welcome to all! I'm from clay Alabama. My dad has a place on lay lake on the childersburge side...


----------



## tccanoe

Hay Guys,
I'm TCcanoe. The TC is for Top Cat. I live in Paris, Ky. I'm a simple guy that loves all things out-doors. I've got an Alumacraft 1470 MV with a 25 horse Yama tiller (1988) that will scoot. Like all my Tin Boat family, it's a work in progress. Since I've joined this long and thick thread, new ideas have come down on me like rain. How about a jon with all deck on top and some kind of rumble seat set up so when your under way you sit "in" the boat and when your fishing you cover the seat over with some sort of flip up deck? Oh well, a man can dream can't he?
I have a strong relationship with God. So I hope I won't have any trouble following the Tin Boat rules of communication. I would love to get one of the Tin Boat stickers so I can let my freek flag fly.
As my name/handle inplies, I have 3 (three) canoes and waders. I don't like crouds when I fish so the bigger the holiday the smaller the water you'll find me on.
I'm an open book but it's a short story. Thanks, [email protected]


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: From a feller Kantuckian...............................................JIGGY


----------



## Froggy

Welcome all.


----------



## sb2244

Hello all, new member to the board. I am a third generation Georgia native (few and far between these days). I currently live in the bright light city of Ball Ground GA.; I grew up in Roswell Georgia. Love the outdoors, I love to hunt and love to fish. I enjoy all types of fishing bass, bream, trout and but I especially love the striped bass! In the summer I chase the stripers in the Etowah River. Mainly fish from Loop 1 up; do not have a jet boat so usually just go up to the pipeline and fish down. I have a jon boat with a creekbank 20 gallon bait tank with a20 HP Johnson. I cannot say enough about the Creekbank bait tank; if you are in the market for a quality well made bait tank check these out. Look forward to meeting everyone and if you fish the Etowah post those updates and reports and I will do the same.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

sb2244 said:


> Hello all, new member to the board. I am a third generation Georgia native (few and far between these days). I currently live in the bright light city of Ball Ground GA.; I grew up in Roswell Georgia. Love the outdoors, I love to hunt and love to fish. I enjoy all types of fishing bass, bream, trout and but I especially love the striped bass! In the summer I chase the stripers in the Etowah River. Mainly fish from Loop 1 up; do not have a jet boat so usually just go up to the pipeline and fish down. I have a jon boat with a creekbank 20 gallon bait tank with a20 HP Johnson. I cannot say enough about the Creekbank bait tank; if you are in the market for a quality well made bait tank check these out. Look forward to meeting everyone and if you fish the Etowah post those updates and reports and I will do the same.



Welcome Aboard!


----------



## RR357

HiYa......

New member and think it is great. Shoed horses for ten yrs. and am now a retired GC living on 20 AC in N. Fla. I've owned at least twenty boats up to 38 ft. and down now to a 25 yr. old 18' Landau with a 50 Honda. Fished professionaly in Pensacola in the early 70's and sailed to the Bahamas 3 times. I fish Boca Grande every year and Indian Pass too. Just bought a 1984 Bass Tracker Tournament V-17 I'm going to turn into a salt water flats boat. Boat and trailer sat in the woods for 10 yrs. and I got it for $200. 2 hours and 2 used tires and it's in the barn.

Any help and direction to previous threads about mods would be greatly appreciated.

Have a great weekend and take a moment on Monday........................

Thanks


----------



## skimsucka

HI all I'm RJ, a long time lurker here and have read a lot of pages of mods and storys, I cant get enough lol. I'm in south FL and have acquired my setup slowly over the years. When i was 14 an older neighbor of mine gave me the boat which didn't get much use unless I brought it on camping trips which is where i got the Minn kota endura 40 , my dad bought it on our last trip (16) and then the boat and trolling motor sat for years. This is until i was finished with high school and my break between college (21) I found a lot of small ponds and lakes around me thanks to Google maps and began fishing them with the boat transporting it with a utility trailer or truck bed. I searched craigslist and got a deal on a fully galvanized trailer in excellent shape minus bunks , 100$ and it was mine got home and bought a 12ft 2x6 and some carpet wallah a perfect fit! And later searching craigslist found the 1973 7 hp Eska for 50 $ frozen transom bolts and gummy carb , rebuilt carb new head gasket and fuel lines and freed transom bolts and it started and ran perfect 2nd pull!! i also recently bought new Minn kota transom bracket and prop as well as terminals. Ive been fishing 3 times a week now or more and feeling old at 22 Lol. I love the simplicity and mobility of jon boats and can't wait to have a decked out one for snook/ salt water fishing. I'm trying to get as much fishing in as possible before my last 6 class semester starts  . I did the ladder stabilizer mod today check it out and somw other pics. I'm Happy i found this forum!







rear handles about to pull threw before 





and after stainless





I got really lucky here i never measured width for ribs of hull I just eyeballed it and its perfect




and ladder mod cost me 33$
















Eska first test run!









and one of many 7-11 pounders i catch at a secret lake


----------



## 04415114

Howdy!

I finally got my new (old) boat in the water for the first time yesterday. This was the first time I ever put a boat in water, drove one, or took it out. It was great, though. My girlfriend helped, and we got a lot of advice from the friendly folks at the launch.

If the pictures link works, you should be able to see all the stuff I want to do to start off with. If you're wondering, after you see the pics, where we sat while afloat, I just put some boards over the livewell and a couple of boat cushions on top. It was perfect for the short run. Please let me know if you have any advice.

https://s832.photobucket.com/albums/zz242/0441514/1982%20Lowe%2015ft%20and%201983%2040hp%20Merc%20052010/


----------



## jigster60

:WELCOME: To all the new folks............................................JIGGY


----------



## skip

i wanted to stop for a moment to say hello to everyone! i am located in the great state of georgia! augusta ga. anyway, i just wanted to do a quick post to say hello and cant wait to find a good deal on a boat and get started! 


ps if anyone near augusta needs a fishing buddy, i am your man! lol


----------



## azekologi

Hey ya’ll,

New member here, although I’ve been lurking for several months. I’ve sought out several online boat forums since I got my new (to me) tin boat last October and this place is definitely the best!

I’m a native Arizonian (yes, we do exist, and no, we don’t ever get _used_ to the heat…in the summer we just learn to run from the air-conditioned house, to the air-conditioned car, to the air-conditioned workplace, store, etc., and back again).

I’m an out-of-work environmental biologist/consultant who’s been moonlighting as an adjunct science professor (biology, chemistry, geology, etc.) to keep food on the table, the lights on in the house, and the tackle box stocked with lures.

I predominantly fish for trout, as do all of my fishin’ buddies, but I hope to be able to learn more about bass and catfish angling in hopes to spend more quality time with my son out on the water. I’d like to venture into fly fishing, but that’s probably a little down the road given I’d have to spend some $$$ on the appropriate gear.

Last October I got my first rig, a 1970 Ouachita 12’ v-hull, by trading the owner two older Honda quads for the boat/trailer/motor. There’s a long heartfelt story behind the ‘necessity’ to have my own boat, and I’m glad that I have something to call my own, rather than continue to borrow family member’s rigs when the weather called for camping and fishing adventures. The boat was restored 10 years ago by the owner’s two sons, but their father died shortly after the restoration and the craft has been dry-docked in a barn ever since. She’s old, but solid and clean. I’ve tried to research Ouachita online with limited luck, and I’d welcome anyone with knowledge of the company or models which were available at the time.

The trade included a 1965 5hp Evinrude Fisherman (also restored and clean as a whistle) but I haven’t had the time to play with it, the chance to get a manual, or posses the innate _marine_ mechanical knowledge to freshen it up after it’s been sitting so long (I’d be willing to supply the beer :beer: if a local tinboater would be willing to share some knowhow – I’m a fast learner and mechanical tinkerer). I’ve been borrowing a 50lb Minn Kota that belongs to a fishin’ buddy of mine, and that does the trick on the local “urban” lake that I frequent and the mountain lakes that I prefer (all but one of the three mountain lakes ONLY allow electric motors). Getting the ‘rude runnin’ would expand my local fishing possibilities and really add to the family fun, so it’s on my list if I can do it myself as the $500 quote I got to freshen it up was a jaw-dropper and sounded like a new boater rip off (needless to say I don’t do business at that shop any more).

I don’t have a lot of mods planned, but I’m in the process of changing the existing (broken) battery-operated navigation lights to 12V wired ones (see thread: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=13952, I could use some advice), need to put new spindles/hubs on the 1963 homebuilt trailer (right now, with the original wheels, the entire wheel assembly needs to be changed in the event of a flat tire…would definitely put a damper on a weekend camping/fishing trip), and have been toying with the idea of building a fixed cushion for the bow seat (at the little one’s request). The boat has a small leak, taking on about 1-2 cups of water per hour (no big deal really), that I’ll address next season, and $$$ permitting [-o< , I’ll put up a Bimini shade next year to keep that ever-present Arizona sun off my bald noggin :shock: . I’d like new (padded) folding seats too, but the ones I have work just fine and I have more important things to address first.

Anyway, glad to be here, glad that ya’ll are a friendly bunch, and hope that we can forge some good friendships along the way. Best-o-luck everyone.


----------



## ITGuy

Hello there everyone. My name is Wade. I am from a small town near St. Louis, MO, (Freeburg, IL). 

I just picked up a 1974 Semi-V 16 ft Mirrocraft to play with. This will be the second boat I owned. The first was a little sailboat that was given to me but I never even put it in the water. I also use to own a kayak that I fished out of when I lived in Florida. I enjoy fishing for all types of fish and have even done a good deal of fishing in the ocean. I do prefer to fish in freshwater for bass, crappie, bluegill, and catfish. These bring back childhood memories, since these are the fish I fished for when I was a kid. I am a big fan of catch and release although I don't mind people keeping their fish as long as the fish populations are good.

I have been around boats for years. I was in the Navy for four years right out of high school on Submarines. I have also spent a bit over six years working on board scuba diving boats in the Bahamas, where I got to fish, scuba dive, and play. 

I have been a chef most of my life and have recently returned to school for a degree in Information Technology.

Good luck to all and best fishes!


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: aboard folks.... Glad you found us. 

and for the new GA members.... :WELCOME: Yall. :mrgreen:


----------



## bassjunkie

hello every one im from bibb county alabama i fish from a 1438 yazoo jon boat equipped with a 1976 evinrude 6hp and a 40lb minn kota edge im in the process of making her my own im currently unemployed so i have plenty of spare time but not much cash. I fish mostly private ponds and the cahaba river there are huge blue cats in the cahaba and 5 and 6 lb spots arent too hard to find either but its rained so much this year so far i havent been able to hit the river much so i have been bored out of my mind ant tinboats.net has really kept me occupied over the past month so thanks to every one and keep up the amazing mods


----------



## bear7625

Welcome to TB. I'm new here myself. The guys on this site are fantastic and the mods are awesome! I'm retired, so I know how the cash thing can slow things down.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: TO all the new guys!


----------



## breachless

Welcome indeed! I have to say, this is one of the most pleasant forums I have ever joined. Everyone is courteous and just... classy: a rarity on the internet. I hope you guys all enjoy this place as much as I have for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## perchin

Welcome new guys..... This site is growing by leaps and bounds.... great place.


----------



## SkagBass

New member from N.W. Washington State - 42 year old father of two boys. Married to my fishing friendly wife for 15 years. Just bought a well kept 1946 Starcraft 14' aluminum w/ 9.9hp Merc Mariner. Main focus in life is bass fishing but will target salmon & trout from time to time. I just found the site and have seen some amazing boat mods here, very inspiring! Looking to add a front casting deck and DIY livewell to the new boat over the course of the next year.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: SkagBass

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Nozzlejocky

Greetings all!

Found this great site a few days ago while searching for ideas as I fix up my old Mirrocraft. What a great site! Anyway, I'm in Green Bay, WI and look forward to spending a great deal of time here.


----------



## Froggy

Welcome to you new guys! remember to use the search option for a lot of answers!!


----------



## FuzzyGrub

New member here. Found site from a referance from another member. Great stuff on this site and have allot more reading to do. I think my sickness might fit in well here. :wink: 

I live in Tioga County NY, but also very familiar with Oneida, Herkimer, and Fulton Counties, and have good general knowledge from around the state. 

My largest project to date, has been updating a 1967 14' Starcraft Mariner - V. 
https://www.canadalake.org/Starcraft67.html
https://www.canadalake.org/Starcraftii.html
https://www.joefishin.com/TMTDmount.html
Also, the rear casting deck was extended, but no pictures of that. 

I also have a 14' "lite" alum that use to have a number of mods. Most have been removed so it is easier to put into water where there are no ramps. Also, used for summertime drift boat. 

My moding is not limited to metal boats: https://www.joefishin.com/Kayak-Drifter.html

I do not have any current projects in the works. I have been watching for a wide jon boat that will strike my fancy. Some thing like a 1448, or maybe 1648 or wider. Maybe replace the 14' lite, or make a more specific river jet. I'll know it when I see it. 

Anyway, a great site you have here, and will mostly lurking and learning from it, but wanted to say a quick hello to everyone.


----------



## azekologi

:WELCOME: FuzzyGrub!

Beautiful Starcraft, absolutely beautiful! You're very lucky to have a boat that's been in the family since day one...I'm sure you know every inch of it.

I came across a slightly newer (later 60's, very early 70's...don't remember the exact year) 16' Starcraft shortly after I got my Ouachita. Price was right, but it was _far_ gone, probably been sittin' since mid '80s, and I didn't have that kind of time to put into one, especially with a new-to-me boat that I was beginning to have mod ideas about.


----------



## longbowhunter

longbowhunter
Indianapolis Indiana


----------



## Jeff Watts

Jeff Watts

Gilmer, Texas

H2S Safety supervisor

Hunting for the biggest flat bottom Jon I can find, to deck, and basically make into an affordable fishing boat.


----------



## makemeknowit

Mike Prewett

Olive Branch, MS

Just picked up an old (pre 1970, exact year unknown) 1432. Brand unknown as there is no id tag, serial #, nothing. The plan is for some low decks, nice seats, a tm to start followed by something in the 9.9 to 15hp range. Had a 1436 over 15 years ago that I did all the work on, looking forward to making this one even nicer and getting back into fishing, been away for a long time.


----------



## sgtfletcher

Been in the shadows for a week so but from Va.


----------



## FldTrlr

After lurking for nearly a year I thought it was time to introduce myself and thank you for hosting a great forum. It is a useful resource with helpful, courteous responses and discussions. I live in northwest Florida and, after owning a series of watercraft (16' Bass Tracker, 17' Center console, 15' Gheenoe, 14' Jon boat), have been boatless for over 15 years. I recently purchased a G3 1548FL with a 25 Yamaha and 55 lb. Riptide TM. This boat has proven to be just right for fishing the rivers, salt marshes and public lakes in our area. 

Richard Krause


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to everyone that has joined and I've missed welcoming


----------



## DocCaliz

Afternoon, gents,

No im not a doctor, Doc is my nickname that stuck after 11 year as a Medic. I served in the Army and did peacekeeping in Bosnia and fought in Iraq. Currently Im a student and not working right, but with my benefits from the service im able to support myself so I consider Nursing school my full time job. It nice to be able to Just go to school and not have to work. leaves me more time to fish.

Recently found this site after I bought a aluminum semi-v hull with 4-5 layers of bad paint on it. Initially I was looking for information on cleaning it up and repainting it something a little more appealing. I've learned alot the last two weeks of reading the forum and have decided I should join and start contributing at least a little to say thanks for everything you guys have accomplished here its a wealth of information. Ill be posting the beginnings of my Refit/restore soon and make updates as thing come along. On paper, at least , I have it all layed out I just need to execute my plan. I hope to be on the water by late July if thing go well.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, Doc, and thank you for your service! 8)


----------



## Waterfowler

Hi all New to the forums. My name is Mark I'm from Harrisburg PA area. I have a 16-48 landau Jon boat. I fish the Susquehanna River. I love to fish, hunt waterfowl, love the outdoors and I also love photography.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, Mark! 8)


----------



## bignate

hey new guy here, I'm from Ruston,LA & fish the area lakes & Bayou's...I mostly white perch fish but also bass & bream fish. I had owned a 14' xpress w/stick steering & a 25 merc for several years but recently sold it & upgraded to a bigger boat. I got a SeaArk Stealth 186 with a 115 Mercury Optimax 8) Nice to find this place


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Bignate!

Nice rides! :beer:


----------



## Froggy

Nice rig, Welcome.


----------



## rcillig

Hey new to the site, I'm a long time shore fisherman who just bought a Lowe 14' jon boat that needs a bit of TLC and the internet pushed me here, spent all last nite reading and was just in awe about some of the mods or rebuilds the members have done here, hope mine comes out half as good as stuff Ive seen here.

Also since I own a boat now, so I promise not to cus every boater I see go by when I'm fishing but I also wont be shore locked haha! Going to fish the season out as is but come winter Im going to redo here to the best of my ability.


----------



## TinBoatToo

Hello all,
Sam here from sunny Florida, Love this site. My dad just gave me his old jon boat, I believe its a 1432? Anywho I found a rebuilt 1957' 7.5hp Johnson to throw on the back... My dad Has pvc pipes all over it for various reasons :shock: lol,,, I plan to make it my own this weekend. weather and baby permitting. Has anyone ever used reinforced FRP for interior wall and flooring? I feel wood will be to heavy. Thanks for having me!


----------



## JRHOADES20

Hello All!!! J from WV, gotta say I love this site!! I could honestly say I might have the most lurking time on here than any other member, been reading on this site for 4-6 weeks (unregistered) 3-5 hours every night. I just 4 days ago bought a 77' Starcraft V Bottom and cant wait to fix her up (hopefully at least 1/2 as good as some of these boats listed on here). Love these members and this site. Keep it up!


----------



## Jovush

Hello all,
swapped for a boat and motor now going to use wisdom here to fix her up. I live in Southwest Missouri, in the tri-lakes area.


----------



## Krash

New here, and new to boats. I live in Mesa, AZ, and recently became a fan of fishin for bass in the desert lakes. The shore wasn't doing me any favors so I set out looking for a boat. My folks got an old 14' jon from a friend of there's and gave it to me as a gift for my first Father's Day. It came with a 1981 Evinrude 7.5 and a couple seats. I added a Motor Guide 45# TM, and an Eagle Cuda 300, and thought I had a perfect little set up. Then I found this site, and discovered a whole mess of stuff that can be done to a little aluminum job. Damn you guys. :wink: Now it looks like I've got another project on my hands. I will continue to fish it as is for the rest of the summer, then work on it over the fall/winter, between hunting trips. I've already soaked up tons of ideas from you guys, and I look forward to making em happen.


----------



## Bass4Ever

Hello folks,

I am Ron from Waynesboro, PA. Registered here late last week as I had stumbled acrossed the site while searching for some boating info. I am an avid bass fisherman (shoreline) and like to river fish too on occassion. Have been fishing for aout 35 years and never once owned a boat.

I just picked up a 1970 Sea Maid 14' Aluminum jonboat from a friend of mine for FREE this Saturday, yes I was excited to see that price tag, but forgot to get a Bill Of Sale so to speak from him. Have issues with the boat and the registeration process and am hoping things work out for the best.

I am glad I have came acrossed Tinboats.net as I never knew anything about modifying Jonboats. Heck when I heard the word jonboat I just figured a plain jane aluminum boat with a small motor or oars, lol. But since looking at some of the customizing here the sky is the limit I guess.

Anyways thought I would post my Intro here and head over to the customizing section and start posting there for some info needed.


----------



## Porta Jon

Hey guys! You can call me Pieman. User name is Porta Jon (after my crawdad that I fish out of.) Live on the RI/MA border and fish as much as a person with 4 kids can. Host a Fri night poker game every other week and thats about it!


----------



## Jim

Porta Jon said:


> Hey guys! You can call me Pieman. User name is Porta Jon (after my crawdad that I fish out of.) Live on the RI/MA border and fish as much as a person with 4 kids can. Host a Fri night poker game every other week and thats about it!




:WELCOME: Neighbor!  

I'm right behind you with 3 kids but with a wife that works nights and weekends. :lol:


----------



## Porta Jon

Thanks Jim! Hope to gain and share some good information here.


----------



## Brine

Welcome Pieman,

That's probably the last time I'll remember your name, so sorry in advance... :LOL2: 

:WELCOME: to TinBoats


----------



## waterboy

Just found this nice site today while jumping around on the internet. I really enjoyed the going through some of the incredible modifications that you guys have done to your boats! =D> 
I am from Louisiana, the New Orleans area and have been a fiberglass bass boater for the past 15 years. Well, I've been out of the "bass club" scene for a while now and so I sold my rig and pocketed the dough. Needless to say, I miss floating around and have decided on getting a tin boat which led me here to this glorious site!  

Planning to get the old tin dingy in the morning and be on the water soon. Now let me jump back to the modifications pages to soak in some of your labors. Good Stuff!


----------



## jigster60

=D> :WELCOME: .........................JIGGY


----------



## Froggy

It is indeed a "glorious" site!!! Welcome.


----------



## sweettfisher

Name is Thomas AKA Sweettfisher, from Columiba SC. Found the site recently and been lookin at it about everyday since. I have a 1974 1442 Monark Mod V with 95' 40hp Johnson. I like goin fast in skinny water and catchin big fish. Already got tons of ideas from this site. Look for projects threads from me in the near future.


----------



## waterboy

Hey Thomas welcome! I'm a newbie here too  I enjoy all the project threads and will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## fender66

:WELCOME: :WELCOME: :WELCOME: To all. You're gonna love it here! If you don't...then there's probably something wrong with me. :mrgreen:


----------



## island fever

Posted this on the picture thread first...then found this one.

Hi All,

Just put a deposit on a 77' Starcraft 1258V. I think it was called a seafarer then but the new ones are just 12' utility boats. I may have paid too much but he said the boat was his dads and looks well cared for and the trailer is almost new (New paint on frame, axle, hubs/wheels, tires, fenders, lights, ball hitch, bunks and rollers, ALL new) and has a title on the trailer but not the boat and Im paying $800. I dont care if its too much really cause I'm excited about it either way. This is my first boat ever and its long over due.

I am from Gwinnett County, GA and seen a few of you on here nearby, however I have just moved to Florida for work and I am staying in a camp ground on the Wekiva River near Orlando. Everyone here has a boat so it didn't take me long to get the itch. I started looking on Craigs List and after a few weeks of searching till my eyes would bleed I found this. 

It will be 2 or 3 weeks before I can pay the guy off and get the boat in the water and it is killing me...which is what lead me here. Last night was up till 3am looking at mods.... :shock:

These are the pics from the craigs list add and all I have for now.









So far I plan to put 12v transom mount trolling motor for the main drive untill I can get a proper 9.9. I can get the BPS Prowler T55/40 for $199 or the Minn Kota Endura 55/42 for $254. I am on a tight budget but I like the composit shaft with lifetime warranty on the Minn. Any thoughts comments, etc... would be great!

Anyway Glad I found this place. It's great and lots of guys from GA for when I take this thing home.


----------



## sum-kina

Jim said:


> Introduce yourself here and yourself to the map! Add your location to your profile so we have an idea where you are from. Don't worry, no one can track where you are. :LOL2:
> 
> This way we can see where the other members are from!
> 
> https://www.frappr.com/tinboats




for some reason i cant open this link?? also tried this the last time you posted...

SUM-KINA


----------



## kdhs10

New from Florida!! Just picked up a Sea Nymph 14' x 32" with trailer for $200. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet, boat is a little rough but the trailer is in pretty good shape, main reason I bought it.


----------



## fender66

kdhs10 said:


> New from Florida!! Just picked up a Sea Nymph 14' x 32" with trailer for $200. Not sure what I'm going to do with it yet, boat is a little rough but the trailer is in pretty good shape, main reason I bought it.



Welcome....as you will....we love pictures. Can we see it? Pretty please.

Oh yeah.....You're gonna love it here!


----------



## kdhs10

Here are a couple from my phone.


----------



## Froggy

Welcome guys!


----------



## williamk12

Hi All

I just joined today as I was looking for information on how to fix a leak in my 16' duranautic. I also just purchased a 18'SS starcraft (1983) almost in prestine condition. It came with a 75 chrysler which I replaced with 90HP Yamaha 4-stroke (used 05). I love both boatsand fish both freash and saltwater. I live in New York State (Please don't hold this against me !!!) about 90 miles north of manhattan. I fish freshwater lakes in CT. and can be out fishing for Stripers in the Sound in an Hour. (launch out of westport area) 
I'm going to take some time now and get use to this site.

regards
Bill


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: all new Members. Glad you found us.

Bill, as long as the accent doesn't type through, you should be fine... :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Brine said:


> :Bill, as long as the accent doesn't type through, you should be fine... :LOL2:



That's like the pot calling the kettle black, isn't it Bill. [-X You have to watch Brine and some of the others sometimes.

Nah...just kidding......you're gonna love it here! Welcome.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Bill!

Thanks for joining! Just got back from Lake George! Love it up there!


----------



## FIREDUTYONLY

Hello All, 

I joined a few days ago. I was stumbling around on the web last week when I got my new boat and happened to stumble upon this GREAT and AMAZING website. I was given a 2006 1236 Lowe Jon Boat by my father last week and since I've been glued to this website, I've gotten soooooooo many ideas form those who have posted there projects. I will surely be posting many questions throughout the process of my new project that has already started. Again, I would like to say THANKS to all who have contributed the such detailed posts that are on this site and also to the creator himself. 



Jamie


----------



## mofro812

Hello, new member here. I was googling some information on making a homemade livewell and tripped across this site. After browsing around I could not believe the wealth of information available, and the sharing of information as well. 

A little about myself: I am a 33yr old husband, father of 2 girls. We are in Dearborn Heights, Michigan which is a suburb of Detroit. I was recently laid off in March, and have been desperately seeking work since. I just graduated with an Associates of Business in June, so school has been keeping me busy as I am furthering my studies for my MBA. I fish, hunt, and camp and enjoy every second of the outdoors. Fishing in the Detroit River and Lake Erie for walleye is my favorite warm weather sport. I just inherited a 16' Smokercraft Super Fisherman, it has a 6' beam and is deep so it holds up well in the Lake. Michigan is great for it's fishing and hunting, so I live in the woods during hunting season patiently seeking our populated Whitetail Deer herd. This year, having obtained a 2-stroke (previously had I/O pleasure crafts), my late season fishing is gonna interfere with my bow hunting! :lol: 

Thanks Jim for accepting me to this site, and I look forward to sharing and obtaining information in the future. I will be adding to the renovation thread when I begin mine this fall/winter!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to all the new members! 8)


----------



## scottjlake

Hi everyone. Looks like a great site and I'm looking foward to chatting with all of you. I don't own a boat at the moment, but I am looking at buying a 14' Tracker this weekend, and slowly building it as money allows. I fish alot in the spring and fall for stripe from the bank, and now I'm looking foward to getting to some new spots with my 2 year old.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## JMar650

Hello to everyone and great site  I found this site earlier this summer when I was cleaning up and putting a small deck on the front of an old 14' Alumacraft shallow V. 
I hunt and fish year round but enjoy the time outside when the family can come along too. The summer is fishing on the small lakes with my 6 year old son, wife, dog or any combination of the three. Fall is bow season, winter is late bow, ice fishing, and coyote hunting, and spring is trout and turkey time. 
Currently I am looking for a new boat project and am trying to find an old 16' tracker to clean/fix up.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: JMar650 Thanks for joining!

Cool avatar! Make sure to post some hunting pics and reports over this coming fall and winter.


----------



## Sinker

I'm Sinker (Karl). I grew up fishing ponds in Delaware with my dad in various jons and canoes. I eventually 'graduated' to a Tracker and club tournaments, then a used Ranger and more tournaments, then a brand new Triton and bigger tournaments. Then about ten years ago I realized I wasn't having any fun at all. Six months later the boat and most of the tackle was gone and I had ZERO interest in bass fishing. 

Skip forward ten years, I'm still in Delaware and just itching to get back on the ponds. I'm looking at Ebay and Craigslist at various boats, and one search about decking a jon led me to this site...>WOW what a resource! I don't know what I'll end up with, but I'll definitely be spending some time here!


----------



## Flatsdaddy

This is a great site! 

I am a new member from Apalachicola Fl. I have a 1972 Alumacraft 1648 with a 1970 Evinrude 18 hp. I am roughly the same vintage as the boat and motor, but not holding up as well. 

It has been a perfect rig for the last 15 years and has been fresh and saltwater fishing, duck hunting, alligator hunting, hog hunting, flounder and frog gigging, bow fishing, you name it. It has had several tons of meat hauled in it. 

It's about time to redo the decks and I have gotten some great ideas here. I will post pics when I get started.


----------



## turismo01

hello my name is curtis and i live in Indiana. I fish to live and live to fish. I go out every free time i get. I love to try out new places to fish no matter how big, small, and if i know or dont know if there is fish there. I fish for anything but love to catfish!! I am working on a 12ft flat bottom jon boat as a project and have gotten many tips from here already. Thanks for having this site!!


----------



## rico

Wow!!!!!!!! What an awesome site. Give me a few days to digest everything!!!!!!! Hello all.


----------



## alumacraftjoe

rico said:


> Wow!!!!!!!! What an awesome site. Give me a few days to digest everything!!!!!!! Hello all.



Welcome!


----------



## Froggy

Welcome!


----------



## zuknuk

Just joined a couple of days ago while looking for ways to paint an aluminum boat. Wow, so much information to digest. I did lots of searches for answers but I have not been to any other sites after finding this one. Good job with this forum. I have to find me an outboard to go on my 14 foot Lowe. I has been sitting quite a few years but maybe I will get some time off from work to fix it up.


----------



## Brine

Welcome to all new Members

:WELCOME:


----------



## jixer

Great site here guys. I have been moding my 62 seamaid 14 semi-v. I wish I would have found this site before I started, lots of great ideas here.


----------



## charlietex

Good Morning,
Charlie here from East Texas, next door to Lake Livingston and not far from Sam Rayburn. I found this site yesterday and browsed around a bit. I really liked the atmosphere and what I saw. So.....here I am!! I have a 16 foot,wide and deep Xpress, 25 Mercury. It's a pretty basic boat with a few minor mods. As time and money permit I want to do more and I sure saw lots of good ideas on here. I'm 59 years old, married, 5 grown children and 5 grandchildren. I play guitar in the praise team band at church every Sunday, enjoy life, the outdoors,and family.
I've worked at a rural electric cooperative for 36 years and am looking forward to the day when I can get up every morning and do what Charlie wants to do!! Looking forward to visiting and learning here with you good folks!
Charlie


----------



## fender66

charlietex said:


> Good Morning,
> Charlie here from East Texas, next door to Lake Livingston and not far from Sam Rayburn. I found this site yesterday and browsed around a bit. I really liked the atmosphere and what I saw. So.....here I am!! I have a 16 foot,wide and deep Xpress, 25 Mercury. It's a pretty basic boat with a few minor mods. As time and money permit I want to do more and I sure saw lots of good ideas on here. I'm 59 years old, married, 5 grown children and 5 grandchildren. I play guitar in the praise team band at church every Sunday, enjoy life, the outdoors,and family.
> I've worked at a rural electric cooperative for 36 years and am looking forward to the day when I can get up every morning and do what Charlie wants to do!! Looking forward to visiting and learning here with you good folks! Charlie



Welcome Charlie.....

You're gonna like it around here. You might even find a couple other guitar P/W guys too. Like me.... :lol:


----------



## Brine

Welcome Charlie.

Unfortunately, I think I'll have a long wait for wake up and do what Brine wants to do. :x


----------



## Hoot

Howdy!!!
I just ran across this site and it appears to be mighty interestin'.
I was employed by International Paper for 25 years until they closed the mill in Franklin, Va.
I have been able to get back to doin' one of the things I love best ....FISHIN'
I am looking forward to reading and posting here from time to time.


----------



## willfishforfood

Welcome from the Pacific Northwet


----------



## stratosjoe

Hi to all, Stratosjoe here 60 years old semi retired Ins. Agent from Georgetown,il. married since time began 3 grown kids 3 grand children I obviously have a 274 Stratos with a 150 Johnson as well as a 15 Fisher Marine netter with a 9.9 Merc and a 15' Duracraft with a 20 Johnson. i know I know why so many my wife says the same thing big boat (stClair ,Ky Lake Dale Hollow ) big lake ,,,20 horse 15' for hot water discharge lakes in Illinois with 25hp limit and 15' 9.9 for a private club we belong to with a 10hp limit. With 2 sons and a daughter who fish I also wanted to make sure there was always a boat available :lol: I love to mess around with the Duracraft I have recarpeted it,rewired with a 24volt at each end ,radio, lights cigar lighter (had too)...Great site learned abunch lurking hats off to all who have shared thier knowledge... Joe G


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard stratosjoe.

Glad you joined.


----------



## firebaby

new guy from Alabama.I picked up my first boat a few days ago.Its a early 70's 14ft jon boat, I need to get my trolling motor attached and I'll be ready to do some fishing. I have some mods I would like to do after seeing all the amazing boats you guys have here.


----------



## Bass_Blaster

Good Day all. I just joined TinBoats yesterday after my friend Floundahman (Jim) encouraged me to check it out. I've lived in Lexington, NC for 3 years now after moving down from Attleboro, MA. Though I miss family, friends, & being near the ocean, I love being in the warmer climate. I've had several boats over the years and so far the best one was a 10' Jon with a Merc 3.3. That was fun! I don't have a boat right now but have been looking and researching for some time now. Thank you TinBoats for a clean forum! =D> 

- Ken


----------



## keddano

Wanted to say Hi from the land of sky high corn and small rivers.(OK, really just dammed creeks)

Move here 3 years ago from the Great Lake State. Wow,what a difference from running a 38' footer on Lk St.Clair to back on the 12' flat bottom Duck boat.

What brought me here was all the cool projects you guys do on the Tinskins.

My wife and I just bought riverfront camping property on the Cedar River. Which can go from deep and fast moving during flooding seasons to Slow,Low,Sandbar filled Rump Bumping tubing late summer.

Right now I'm bring my old 12' flat bottom jonboat old of retirement for playing on the river when it's too low to run the Jetskis (And yes, I am very respectful of the guys fishing,as I do also)

With my heavy background with performance Jetskis, I'm really interested in doing a conversion Jetski engine/pump flathull Boat next year.

I'd like to use the Polaris 1200 (140HP) triple cylinder Fitch Injected engine for the reliabilty and fuel economy. Although I do have a Polaris 750 engine converted to a 920 PSI Monster motor with triple pipes that would push into the 165 HP range.

I really like the custom hulls some of the guys have built themselves. :shock: 
I hope I can add to the forums with any knowledge I have and maybe pick the brains of a few on here.

As far as my fishing background,I love flyfishing trout,enjoyed bass fishing in the everglade when I lived in Fla. And most of the Lk St. Clair style. But I've never been a CatHunter guy before,but guess I'll learn with being on this river... :wink: Cheers,Dan


----------



## Doc

Hello peoples, Great site you have and I found it on BBC while browsing around had to join up. Can't believe you don't have a doc on here yet, usually have to add numbers with my nickname. Just got back into the bass fishing again after 10 years something about I just can't have 2 hobbies going at once so been 4 wheeling but going to slack off and now picked up the rods again.
I purchased a fiberglass 16' in the spring but I catch more fish in my tin boat and always have, I suppose its cuz we can get up there amoungest them. Still love to add and modify my tin to make it more one of a kind or at least to make it user friendly. Looking forward to this fall fishing and I'll be catching up on some ideas and good reads on here I know!


----------



## lbursell

Greetings to all,

Stumbled on this site from YouTube a few months ago, joined a few weeks ago and have been lurking or semi-lurking with the occasional reply to a post ever since. Guess its time to introduce myself. I've been a fisherman of one sort or another since I was old enough to bait my own hook. I bought a 1982 (I think) 1652 MonArk with a 25 horse Evinrude back in the late 90's while we were living in the coastal bend area near Corpus Christi, Texas. Learned to love fishing the bays for specks and reds and whatever else salt water might suprise you with. After twenty years gone, we moved back to North Texas in 2000. Re-establising in the area, new job and raising three teenagers and, sometime, somehow, keeping the boat up took a back seat for a while. 

When I found this site with all the great ideas and examples of what can be done, I realized that I already had a gold mine of potential that has just been sitting on a trailer in my back yard for way too long. So .... the boat is off the trailer and the trailer is in the garage. I'm planning to take both trailer and boat from bare metal out to make the rig that I want to be fishing from. Pictures have been taken and will be posted as soon as my non-computer literate mind wraps itself around how to post them. In the meantime, thanks in advance for all the ideas I intend to use (steal). It will be way down the road, but Old Bill's safety ladder made from aluminum framing will definitely be on the list. Comments, advice, semi-constructive criticism, even the occassional "Have You Lost Your Mind ! What The Hell Are You Thinking ?" will all be welcome.

Now I'm off to study the picture posting tutorial.

Peace And Tolerance


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: all!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Phil_R

North Florida checking in... Suwannee County, bordered on three sides by the Suwannee River. Tinboats... first with my Dad, now with my Grandsons.


----------



## fender66

Once again....welcome to all. It's a great party here.


----------



## Indyriverrat

Hello,

I'm Johnny from Greenwood, Indiana. I fish from a LOWE 1236 and it gets the job done! I love watching Nitros, Skeeters and Rangers shreek when they see me surround by stumps pulling in a big flat head. I'm eager to start a Jon Boat club in Indiana, a know several were not successful, but I'll give it my best. Other then that, I come here usually with a good attitude and open mind, please don't rain on my perfect world parade! I just came home from Iraq and have found working on the boat and fishing relieves normal stress and is an excuse to leave home for hours on end! j/k hun if your reading this! Glad to be here


----------



## MadCatter

Hello everyone, I've been ghosting around here for a little while and decided to take the plunge and say Hi. Love the site and the boats and I'm envious of a lot of you. ;-)

Don't have a tin boat...yet, but I am picking up a crawdad in a few days so I can get used to fishing in a boat again. If there's anyone else near me, I'd like to hear from you. Looking forward to 'hanging out' and learning things with everyone.


----------



## fender66

MadCatter said:


> Hello everyone, I've been ghosting around here for a little while and decided to take the plunge and say Hi. Love the site and the boats and I'm envious of a lot of you. ;-)
> 
> Don't have a tin boat...yet, but I am picking up a crawdad in a few days so I can get used to fishing in a boat again. If there's anyone else near me, I'd like to hear from you. Looking forward to 'hanging out' and learning things with everyone.



Hey MadCatter.....welcome aboard! Happy to see you aren't "ghosting" anymore.  If I knew where you were from, I'd let you know if I was close. We like to see your location in your profile signature if you are so inclined to share.


----------



## MadCatter

Now I feel really silly - I did that on my profile but must not have saved it. I live in Louisville (you know, the funny town on the Ohio River where they have horses run every year and wear funny hats). I'm just getting back into fishing again after about an 8 year hiatus (I was finishing up my army career and was moving all around), and looking for spots around here to go to. So, if there's anyone out there near me, give me a shout: I'm always up to making new friends (and my wife says I need to get out more lol). I also want to say thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## azekologi

MadCatter, Indyriverrat, Phil_R, Ibrusell, Doc, & Keddano -

:WELCOME:

Welcome to the collective ya'll. Glad to have some newbies joining the ranks. All I'm gonna say is that you can poke around all ya'll like...but you're gonna get hooked!

Great bunch 'o gentlemen (and a few ladies) here, trolling the forums, making friends, and the like.

It's a crazy family, and a zainy madhouse, but a great bunch a friends you will make, I guarantee!


----------



## Yote

Ron 
western Mass


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard folks...


----------



## Captain Ahab

WElcome MC and Go Cards, I live in Louisville for three (long) years


----------



## fender66

sandy--928 said:


> Hello from the catcus patch, I am a retired A/P, R/E mechanic, I survived 5 merges and managed to retire from North west in 2000, now I get my retirement from Delta, go figure, such is the way of mergers, all and all It was a heck of a ride. I have restore about 20 or so JohnDeer tractors, and my fun meter pegged out. my new project is a 82 Smokercraft , and am enjoying it very much , I can relate the alunimum, with aircraft in many ways, I am 73 years young, and enjoy every day,messing about with boats, ,My wife and I live In Cottonwood ariz,. just a few miles from Sedona, am looking forward to the forum ---sandy--928




Hey Sandy....You're going to love it here! You might even need a new "fun meter"! Welcome!


----------



## MadCatter

Welcome Sandy and thanks to everyone for making me feel at home here. ;-)


----------



## You Know

Checking in from South Louisiana, fishing from a 1448 Alweld with a late 70s model Evinrude 25 hp. Found the site through youtube. Just want to say thanks for the wealth of information available.


----------



## fender66

You Know said:


> Checking in from South Louisiana, fishing from a 1448 Alweld with a late 70s model Evinrude 25 hp. Found the site through youtube. Just want to say thanks for the wealth of information available.



Hey, Welcome YOU KNOW.....you think that you've seen a wealth already...stick around. You're gonna be amazed with what's to come. Glad you found us!


----------



## azekologi

sandy--928 said:


> My wife and I live In Cottonwood ariz,. just a few miles from Sedona, am looking forward to the forum ---sandy--928



:WELCOME: Sandy!

Glad to see another Arizonian here on TB! I live in the Valley, but make my way up to Cottonwood, Sedona, Prescott, and Flagstaff a couple of times a year. If you're willing to share, I'd love to hear about some great places to camp and fish up in the northland.


----------



## jasond37

Hello! I stumbled across this site looking for pictures of modified aluminum boats. I thought I'd join, get some ideas and share some ideas. I live in MN and like most of you enjoy spending time on the water fishing. I have been a hard water guy for years, as it was my only means to get to the fish as I didn't have a boat. I'd always have to ask friends to take me fishing, not anymore. I finally saved up enough and got an outstanding deal on an aluminum boat/trailer. I'll save up and get a decent motor over the winter, but for now a trolling motor will do. I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do, that's why I am here I guess. I mainly want to incorporate some storage, but I like the open layout. I'll have to get a few more uses out of it to fully understand what I need and don't need, and hopefully I'll have myself a fun project over the coming winter. Here is what she looks like, yesterday morning. I drove up to Brainerd, about 125 miles from me, to get it the other day. It's a 1989 Lowe 1410V, much deeper and wider than what I've been looking at in my price range, and is going to work out perfect for me.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Jason!

Thanks for joining!

Nice looking boat.


----------



## cksetzer

Hello All! My name is Chris and I'm a 28 yo good ole boy from NC. Hanging around the river or in the woods are where you'll find me most of the time. Proud father of wide open 2 yo lil boy who is my right hand little helper. My wife puts up with me and my hobbies and doesn't gripe too much so I wont ask for much more.  I found the site recently after picking up my lil 1438 looking for ideas. I have to say this is a great site. I hope I can help where I can and I know from what Ive already read I will get the best help out there. Keep up the great work.


----------



## perchin

:WELCOME: aboard chris...you'll like it here. :USA1:


----------



## fender66

cksetzer said:


> Hello All! My name is Chris and I'm a 28 yo good ole boy from NC. Hanging around the river or in the woods are where you'll find me most of the time. Proud father of wide open 2 yo lil boy who is my right hand little helper. My wife puts up with me and my hobbies and doesn't gripe too much so I wont ask for much more.  I found the site recently after picking up my lil 1438 looking for ideas. I have to say this is a great site. I hope I can help where I can and I know from what Ive already read I will get the best help out there. Keep up the great work.




Hey Chris.....it's Chris here. :lol: Welcome aboard. So you think this is a great site already??? You have no idea yet :wink: . The fun has only begun for you. Hope you like extended family...cause that's what you're gonna get here.....less the troublesome "in-laws".

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to all the new members! 8)


----------



## gmoney

Hey Guys,

I'm new here. I'm from Winnipeg way up in Canada. 
I just picked up a 14' Naden aluminum boat with an '04 15HP 4-stroke yamaha. I will be doing some mods to the boat after I fish from it for a bit. I doubt I'll get out in my boat til the spring because university getting pretty busy and I don't have any time to go out and fish. Ice fishing should start late november or december and that's always a good time


----------



## bbarbee

My name is Brent. I'm from North Carolina. Always been a fisherman just haven't had the time over the past 10 or 15 yrs. to fish like I would like too. Kids are grown and time for me to do me some fish'n. I picked up a 14ft. 1965 Foremost V hull from a good neighbor who passed. I just couldn't let anyone else buy it so I got it. Gonna do some fix'n up and some decking. There's alot of nice work you guys have done on your boats. So bare with me. I will have a lot of questions.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Brent!

Thanks for joining!


----------



## fisch

gday guys
my name is mitch im from cairns in australia. I i fish for barramundi, mangrove jack and all the other species we are lucky to have here in tropical north queensland. I have been checking out all the great mods u blokes do on your boats we call them tinnys here. I am in the process of giving my 4mtr v nose punt a birthday at the moment im looking forward to hearing what u guys think it looks quite different to everything else on here (mainly high sides for saltwater crocs) and i think you will like it. 

mitch


----------



## fender66

Welcome all. Glad to see you here.


----------



## Popeye

Looking forward to seeing your punt. Between your utes and boats, you Aussies have some pretty cool toys down there.


----------



## fishrmn70

Hi everyone,

I've been a member on here for awhile, but realized that I never introduced myself. My name is Adam and live in Alabama. I started off with a 1436 tracker jon boat. Just recently I got a Bass Tracker Guide Special V16 from my dad. I have some plans to update the boat in near future and will post my progress on here as I go. Thanks to the admins for putting together a great site.


----------



## fender66

Welcome Adam....glad to see you are speaking up. Don't forget we love pictures. :lol:


----------



## Brine

Welcome folks 

:WELCOME:


----------



## freetofish

Hi everybody. My name is Ron and I live in Fenton, MO....besides fishing as often as I can, I am a big gardener and a lover of bike riding (the kind you peddle) and am very involved in our church.
Personal best bass was several years ago out of a farm pond. 7 1/2 lbs. I haven't come close since.


----------



## fender66

Very happy to see my buddy Ron here. :WELCOME: =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Welcome Ron,from another MO BOY.


----------



## sixshootertexan

Hello I'm Ricky. I live in Magnolia, Texas and I just got back into fishing after a long absence. Picked up a used 16' Grumman w/ 25hp Johnson. I plan on rebuilding it. I like to do a lot of catfishing. We just make us some flagging jugs and had some fun with them. Besides fishing, hunting and shooting me and my son are into rc drag racing.


----------



## fender66

Hey Ricky.....Welcome to the forum. Hope you remember to take some pics of your boat build. We love pictures.


----------



## TNtroller

Hi to all;
Name is Jim, live outside Knoxville, fish Tellico Lake 99% of the time, troll for crappie 99% of the time and throw a worm the other 1%. Fished off and on for years, have a 04 PT 175, so don't plan on any mods like most of your guys do (overhauls??) but I do enjoy seeing the work done, maybe I can offer a suggestion sometime for someone. Might find a easy mod for my boat to make it better for me.


----------



## fender66

TNtroller said:


> Hi to all;
> Name is Jim, live outside Knoxville, fish Tellico Lake 99% of the time, troll for crappie 99% of the time and throw a worm the other 1%. Fished off and on for years, have a 04 PT 175, so don't plan on any mods like most of your guys do (overhauls??) but I do enjoy seeing the work done, maybe I can offer a suggestion sometime for someone. Might find a easy mod for my boat to make it better for me.



Hey Jim.....good to have you here. Nothing wrong with not having to mod your boat. I have done very little to my current tin. This is a great group....stick around...you'll see for yourself very quickly.


----------



## Popeye

Welcome fellow Tracker owner. I've done a few things to my PT190TX, but as you know, a lot of stuff is already taken care of. When you say you are trolling, are you trolling lines behind you or doing the spider rigging approach?


----------



## TNtroller

I troll the lazy way, 2 rods max, one out each side, some may call it longlining, some tightlining. Have installed some drift master rod holders to make it even easier on me, still experimenting on their final location, just ordered another one, the small 2 rod T bar one with a temporay mount that attaches to a cleat. haven't had a chance to use it, just mounted it and seems like it will work for me, time will tell. I don't plan on doing any major mods or reworks on this boat, lucky enough to have garage space for it, so its still in good shape for an 04.

Have a question about the site itself. When I click on a thread, and read/enjoy the thread, and hit the back button to go back to the list of threads, it does not go back to the list, I have to select where I want to go next. Is this normal, or do I need to change my settings in someway. No other site I visit does this. Also, when I post a reply, the entire message disappears, and only the reply box is visible. Normal again?


----------



## Jim

TNtroller said:


> Have a question about the site itself. When I click on a thread, and read/enjoy the thread, and hit the back button to go back to the list of threads, it does not go back to the list, I have to select where I want to go next. Is this normal, or do I need to change my settings in someway. No other site I visit does this. Also, when I post a reply, the entire message disappears, and only the reply box is visible. Normal again?



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining. When I hit the back button in any of my browsers (IE, Firefox, chrome, and safari) it brings me right back to the previous page I was on. So for example If I clicked on the "watering Hole" and then "member introductions", and Then hit the back button, it brings me right back to the watering hole. If I go 2 pages deep into the member intros and I hit the back button, it brings me to page one.

When posting a reply your message should be there unless I am not reading your statement correctly. 

What operating system and browser Are you using?

Have you tried the same things on a different browser to see if it happens on both?

Let me know,
Jim


----------



## TNtroller

Jim said:


> TNtroller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a question about the site itself. When I click on a thread, and read/enjoy the thread, and hit the back button to go back to the list of threads, it does not go back to the list, I have to select where I want to go next. Is this normal, or do I need to change my settings in someway. No other site I visit does this. Also, when I post a reply, the entire message disappears, and only the reply box is visible. Normal again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :WELCOME:
> 
> Thanks for joining. When I hit the back button in any of my browsers (IE, Firefox, chrome, and safari) it brings me right back to the previous page I was on. So for example If I clicked on the "watering Hole" and then "member introductions", and Then hit the back button, it brings me right back to the watering hole. If I go 2 pages deep into the member intros and I hit the back button, it brings me to page one.
> 
> 
> If I use the back button, it still wants/requires me to "refresh" the screen, by asking if I want to resend all the info.
> 
> When posting a reply your message should be there unless I am not reading your statement correctly.
> 
> I finally found the "message I was repling to below the reply box, not above as on other forums" my bad.
> 
> What operating system and browser Are you using?
> Windows Vista Home IE 7
> Have you tried the same things on a different browser to see if it happens on both?
> Not gonna load any other browers
> 
> Let me know,
> Jim
Click to expand...



I still have to "refresh the screen" or re-send the info when I want to back up (hitting the backspace arrow key) as it requests that I do. I am getting into the habit of just going to the board index linky and it works, but not what I'm accustomed to.


----------



## fender66

Not sure why it's behaving that way, but I highly recommend Firefox as a browser. Might take a day or two to get used to, but it was WAY worth it to me.


----------



## gouran01

Hey ya'll, Chris here currently in Michigan originally from Illinois. Grew up on the river and can't much stand all these big lakes round here. Been Active Duty Army for the last 10 and half years and workin as a recruiter for 2 years now. My biggest hobby is my 17' 6" 1987 lowe commander, if it isn't fishing it's gettin some kind of upgrade or "re-upgrade" . The wife fixin to strangle me for all the $ I keep throwin into it but heck, boredome calls. My current new project is building a new center console with seat on the front "idea may have come from here" , removing 80% of the decking in the rear and rhino lining the entire inside(tired of carpet).


----------



## bill

Hello, I live in w.central ohio around Indian Lake. I'm 58 and retired . I fish for just about every species we have locally. I also fish the Electric Bass Circuit with my son. We fish out of a 14ft. starcraft that we have converted to bass fish out of , by adding a deck and pedestal seats and live well.


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard folks.

gouran01, Thank you for your service. :USA1: 

bill, Great you get to compete with your son as a partner. I enjoy fishing the electric only reservoirs by me.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Chris and Bill. Hang around and you'll certainly get a great ride with some of the best folk on the net!


----------



## bill

thanks for the welcome. I"ve already seen some ways to redo some of the things we have done to our boat. hope to try them when not ice fishing this winter.


----------



## perchin

gouran01 said:


> Hey ya'll, Chris here currently in Michigan originally from Illinois. Grew up on the river and can't much stand all these big lakes round here. Been Active Duty Army for the last 10 and half years and workin as a recruiter for 2 years now. My biggest hobby is my 17' 6" 1987 lowe commander, if it isn't fishing it's gettin some kind of upgrade or "re-upgrade" . The wife fixin to strangle me for all the $ I keep throwin into it but heck, boredome calls. My current new project is building a new center console with seat on the front "idea may have come from here" , removing 80% of the decking in the rear and rhino lining the entire inside(tired of carpet).


 :WELCOME: 
Aboard fellow michigander.


----------



## BassGeek54

Hello everyone,
I have actually been on here for a week or two. I made a post or two as well and then I saw this and thought maybe it would be more polite to introduce myself before jumping right in...I apologize if I ofended anyone by doing that. It seems like a very nice and friendly group from what I have read. My name is Michael and I am in South Central PA, around the Harrisburg area. We have several small lakes close by plus the Susquehanna river. I used to fish when I was a kid and recently started over after many years...decades...uh a really long time. I got a really good deal on a Tracker Grizly 1648 and I have a MinnKota 50# thrust motor. Can't afford a outboard yet. I love looking at the mods all you guys have done. When the weather gets warm again I am going to use some of those ideas. I will try not to bother you guys with too many questions because I am telling you -- I might be old but I am a wet behind the ears novice. This is my first boat ever and I have so much to learn about fishing too but I would rather be out fishing than do ANYTHING else. Thanks.


----------



## fender66

Happy to have you here BassGeek...For the record....nobody is too old to enjoy fishing and no question is too stupid to ask.


----------



## BassGeek54

Thanks Chris...BTW nice mod on your boat.


----------



## fender66

BassGeek54 said:


> Thanks Chris...BTW nice mod on your boat.



I wish I could take credit for the mod on my boat, but it's actually about 90% factory. About the only thing I did to it was turn the livewell lid around to open the right direction.


----------



## BassGeek54

Well it is a really nice boat no matter who did it. 

I will try to get a picture of my boat on here soon. It is just a bare 2010 Tracker Grizly 1648 AWL. I actually got it used for $1400.00 which is over $1000 less than new. I got my trailer off of Craigs List for $120.00 and sanded it all down and repainted it got new wheels and tires for it. It isn't much especially compared to some of the nice rigs I have seen on here but it is my first boat and I really like it. MAN! I had no idea how expensive outboards are though...I will be getting by with my trolling motor for awhile I think.


----------



## fender66

> Well it is a really nice boat no matter who did it.


I realize every day how blessed God has made my life. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## DuraCraft

Well, I finally found the place for new members to introduce ourselves! I am a tad slow... Vietnam vet (I am finally able to say that!!), been in tin boats all my life, the one I have is a Dura Craft, circa. 1954 or so. My Dad bought it in 1957, and we have used it every since! Dad passed away in '94, and it was one of my things to take, so it has been in the family since '57. It is the rounded bottom style, 14', and now has a 2000 Johnson 15 HP. I'm one of the geezers on here, but me old brain got stuck at about age 25 (wife and daughter say about 12). I still think I can do all I used to! Pretty much try. I have been about everywhere, really. Lived overseas many years, traveled all over USA... in Mississippi now - some of the friendliest people anywhere here! Originally from Georgia, literally raised on Clark Hill lake. I remember when THE boat on that lake was a wooden Yellow Jacket (man, those were beautiful boats!) with a 25 HP motor - that was about the fastest thing around in those days. Got to stop - I could write a book about my various and sundry adventures!

Oh well, I love this site! Tin boats! What can be much better. They just have something about them... We all know.


----------



## fender66

So glad you stepped up to the plate DuraCraft! Happy to have you aboard. Sounds like you have some great memories to share with us. I'll put my seatbelt on and get ready for the fun.


----------



## REELTIME

Hello everyone,, Im from the foothills of N.C. We enjoy catching crappie, catfish and walleye.We go often to the coast were we fish inshore for drum,trout and flounder. At home we fish out of a pontoon but at the coast we have been fishing out of a carolina skiff. Im going to trade for either a seaark or G3,, unsure yet but one or the other. (tunnel hull jet) ??? Again hello ,, looks like a good site =D>


----------



## fender66

Hey REELTIME. Welcome to the best website family around. Glad to have you here.


----------



## richg99

Good morning. Well, as of yesterday, I became a new ( to me ) owner of a "tin boat". This isn't my first "tin boat: nor is it, by any stretch.. my first boat. My wife, of 50 years, tells me I"ve owned over 25 boat during our marraige....but heck, who is counting!

I bought a ten year old 16 ft Lowe with a 40 hp Johnson 2 cycle. Hope it will plane decently with my old, fat butt on it. She will be used mostly for fishing Southern Texas lakes, as well as the Galveston Bay system. I may have to add a jack plate to raise the engine enough to get shallow enough for the oyster strewn bay bottoms. South Texas bays can run from ten feet to 5 inches real quick. Anyone else here with exposure to that sort of bottom with a similar boat?

Anyhow, I am 71 yrs of age; out of shape and too heavy for my last boat, which was a Gheenoe. Looks like I have a buyer for it....so I can move this boat right into the boat barn in a day to two. Right now, the new boat is taking up one garage parking spot. I have some "tinkering" to do to see what the former owner left me. 

My first issue is to deal with my inability to remove the ball from the coupler on the trailer. I asked the former owner if the coupler fitted a 2 inch or a 1 7/8th inch ball. He said it was a 2 inch and HE placed my ball into the coupler when I backed up. Now, it won't come off. Only way I could move my vehicle was to disengage the ball rod ( I forgot the correct name) from the vehicle's receiver. That was some kind of fun. 

Oh well, enough from me. Glad to be here. Hope I can learn some new things from you all... rich


----------



## fender66

Hey Richg99.....welcome to TinBoats. You're gonna love it here. Have any questions....don't hesitate to ask. Someone will chime in. Then again, with 20 boats come and gone....maybe we should be asking you some questions. :mrgreen: 

Glad to have you here.


----------



## richg99

fender.,,,,,thanks..... As far as asking about boats...by now...I have figured out how to buy and sell them. But, somehow, every one I buy.... I think it is going to be the LAST boat I ever buy. Then, a year or two later ( or sometimes less) I find something about it that says it has to go. I've kept houses; cars and my wife for a long time....but...not my boats???

Anyhow, glad to find a new friendly place here. Regards, rich

p.s. Oh yes .... somehow my typing and the "printing" on this page has a "lag". That doesn't happen on my other sites.. am I doing something wrong here? RG


----------



## richg99

Bassgeek....re the price on motors....you'd be surprised at how many small; old; unused o/b motors there are sitting in someone's garage or basement. Keep asking everyone you know...someone will have one. 

Grandpa dies; no one in the family needs it...so they put it in the back of the garage. and let it sit there. I'd check out garage sales and estate sales every weekend. Go on Thursday if you can and get the good stuff.

You may have to tinker with it, but I'll bet you can find one for a low price. Rich


----------



## fender66

> somehow my typing and the "printing" on this page has a "lag". That doesn't happen on my other sites.. am I doing something wrong here? RG



This is one that I don't think I've seen before. No idea what it could be. Which browser are you using?


----------



## richg99

I am using internet explorer and it works everywhere else???? No big deal....I should type slower, I guess. Rich


----------



## fender66

richg99 said:


> I am using internet explorer and it works everywhere else???? No big deal....I should type slower, I guess. Rich


Hmmm I'm NOT an IT guy and I don't use IE so I have no idea. Hopefully, someone else can provide some insight??? Sorry.


----------



## richg99

Here is my "new to me " ten year old 160W Lowe....all rigged up as a bass boat. Wonder how she will handle our shallow salt flats here in South Texas? 

Right now, she is at my favorite mechanic getting a good once over. Just to be sure I am not left paddling her back. My old back wouldn't like that much. regards, Rich


----------



## Jim

Nice boat Rich!


----------



## HuntOR

I am out from Bend, Oregon. I started a modification of my 14' Western aluminum V-Bottom. I am going to use the Boat to do a little crabbing in some of the coastal bays, and also fish for some Big Browns in our many lakes.


----------



## fender66

Hey Welcome HuntOR....good to have you here. Save some of those crabs for me. Mmmmmm.


----------



## phishinfool2

Hello all, Phishinfool2 is the handle (duh)

Live on the west coast in the San Fran Bay Area.

Work in the Fresh fruits and veggie industry.

Enjoy fishing the high mountain lakes for the beautiful fat trout and German browns.

Looks like most of the peeps here are in the midwest or east coast.

Dont post a alot especially during the cold months as my favorite lakes are under a foot to four of ice.

Well thats about it, I lead a fairly boring life I guess. Just had to register and say Hi.

Jumbo


----------



## fender66

Hey Phishinfool2
:WELCOME: to TinBoats. Glad to have you here. Nothing is boring when you can fish.  Hope to see you around.


----------



## slabdaddy

Howdy Ya'll, Slabdaddy is the handle and just got signed up. Been a visitor here for a couple weeks and see there are many people on here much smarter than me. I'm in South Carolina and fish out of a 1436 alumacraft with a 9.8 nissan and a 10 ft tracker with elec. motor. Sometimes go with son in his Gatortail when he bowfishes or gator hunts, so you can see we are a TIN- BOAT family!


----------



## fender66

Hey Slabdaddy....Good to have you here as an "official member". Although it's good to have lurkers too.....you aren't part of the family until you sign up. More family members can only make for a better family. So...go clean your room and take out the trash. Oh yeah....Welcome to the family!


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## steam_mill

I'm Joe. From Toronto/Trent River Ontario.

I purchased a 2010 14 ' lowe 1448 in September for fishing on the Trent River. There are no Jon Boats on my River. After using it for about 5 weeks (winter), I'm very happy with it.

I'm running a 2000 Merc 9.9 on it. With just me, it'll do close to 25 mph. Fish mostly for pickerel (walleye for my american cousins) and muskie.

Fish most weekends between Easter and Canadian Thanksgiving.

My other hobbies are my 85 Mustang (mostly original t-top car) and generally being outside.

I'm an IT Manager.


----------



## fender66

> I'm Joe. From Toronto/Trent River Ontario.



Hey Joe....So glad to have you here and welcome to the family. We have a few other northern members here from CA also. All great guys that might be close to you. I'm sure you will run across them sooner or later. Have any questions.....I'm sure someone here will have an answer. Remember....the search function is great too.

:WELCOME:


----------



## heman

Sup everyone, names Tony... long time lurker here.. finally joined and looking forward to contributing and learning.. 

couple years back i bought a 14' Duroboat and have been slowly trying to get a project together. 

Projects in the works are similar to everyone else.
1. Front and back casting deck with storage compartments.
2. Livewell setup (using igloo cooler + a couple pumps and hoses)

Here is a recent pic, i'll post up more as I dive more into my projects.


----------



## fender66

Nice looking rig you have there Tony..and welcome. Glad you are here "officially" :lol:


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Tony....Thanks for joining!


----------



## Brine

slabdaddy, steam_mill, heman,

Welcome aboard. =D>


----------



## Blue Jacket

Hello all from Washington State. Finally registered. Last spring I purchased a 1994 15 foot Klamath powered by a 40 horse Johnson and a 7.5 horse Honda kicker. I immediately started searching for ways to make it better, and stumbled onto the TinBoats net. I have yet to do much with the boat yet, but since it doesn't leak and goes well on the lake, I guess I have time. I think this site is where to be to get ideas and help with anything!


----------



## fender66

Hey Blue Jacket....welcome aboard. It's great to have you here and we look forward to updates on the mods to your boat. By the way....we love pictures. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Bluejacket!


----------



## onelochevy

I'm TJ from Slidell, La. Looking to get back into fishing again. Haven't really been since hurricane Katrina but my dad and I are wanting to start fixing up his boat so we can get back out on the water. We have a 1985 Bass Tracker III. Great boat, given lots of years of good service to us, but just needs a little TLC right now.


----------



## fender66

Bring it on TJ....we love new members and new we welcome you like family. (well the good family that is)
We also love boat pics. Welcome aboard!


----------



## pharaoh2

Hello all! My name is Jason and I'm from Southern Alberta. I love this site! I've been looking for somthing like this for a long time and sort of stummbled across it yestereday. I've been checking out several builds and have racked up so many ideas on things I want to do to my little boat it's not even funny. This year was repairing the outside, next year I tackle the interior. She's a 12 foot Sterling Vee. I'm heading up to the big city in the next few weeks to give her a little boost; a 3.5 horse Mercury. Next year I want to build a rear deck to eclose the rear storage compartment, modify the middle bench into a storage locker, paint and carpet then change the seats. I also want to freshen up my trailer. As she sits she's a trout slayer!
This is my baby, I call her Fishstick. 

_The night I brought her home_:





_After paint_:





_My Dad_:





_New decals_:







Thanks for having me all!


----------



## fender66

Wow Jason....you've done an amazing job so far. Keep up the great work. It really looks nice.....and WELCOME! So happy to have you here.

Keep us posted with any new mods too....we always love those, and don't hesitate to ask anything.


----------



## pharaoh2

Thanks!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: pharaoh2

Thanks for joining!

Nice job on the before and after of the boat. Great looking pup also.

Love the shot of your dad and the life jacket! :beer:

Jim


----------



## keelm

Hey everybody. My name is Shawn and I am from Anniston, Al. I have been wanting a boat for the past couple of years but haven't had the time or money. But I recently graduated from college and have been on the hunt ever since. Little did I know that my father in law had been working on a boat for me ever since i proposed to his daughter. Finally last weekend he gave it to me for Christmas. It's a 12ft aluminum flat bottom, with a 9.9 Johnson. I am so excited to finally have a boat and broaden my fishing abilities. Now I just have to finish it the way i want to. Just by looking around so far i have seen many good ideas for my boat.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Shawn. Nice boat...nicer father-in-law. What a great way to start a marriage! Don't forget to take him out in it often.

Glad to have you here...and again, welcome!


----------



## pharaoh2

Now that's a true gift from the heart!


----------



## usingmyrights

Newbie here. Just a youngin from FL looking to get my first boat. Think I may have found, but still looking for some reviews on the brand (weldcraft). Been a lurker off and on for awhile and I thinking I'm finally ready to bite the bullet and get me a boat. Looking forward to all of the info thats on here, but not the second job to fund all of the projects.


----------



## fender66

usingmyrights said:


> Newbie here. Just a youngin from FL looking to get my first boat. Think I may have found, but still looking for some reviews on the brand (weldcraft). Been a lurker off and on for awhile and I thinking I'm finally ready to bite the bullet and get me a boat. Looking forward to all of the info thats on here, but not the second job to fund all of the projects.



Welcome aboard "usingmyrights". Glad to have you here. Keep us posted on the "new boat" project. Any questions....I'm sure you can find lots of help here too!


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard guys =D>


----------



## Pops14

Hi everybody Jeff here from Va. My son and I just got our first tin boats and I have been checking out the site for awhile and really enjoy it. I picked up a 68 Mirro Craft 14ft V-hull with a Johnson 9.9 Four-stroke a Minn Kota trolling motor and a fishfinder for $300 bucks. And yeah I know I just about stole it. Well hopefully by spring we will have it ready to catch some cats on Leesville Lake.Enough for now I'll try to post pics as we fix her up


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Jeff! Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Pops14

Gonna try and upload some pics


----------



## fender66

Hey Jeff (and son)....welcome to TinBoats. You're gonna love it here. Looking forward to those pics and updates.


----------



## stringsteene

Stringsteene from southern MN here. I have always been into canoes and small boats.

I have a Coleman Crawdad that is in need of a few mods. Also a 14' V-hull that needs work as well.


----------



## nsew45

I am new to the forum but not to tinboats. I have an 18.0 Alumacraft center console with a 90 HP Johnson. 




My favorite is saltwater fishing on the Texas Gulf Coast.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard nsew45. Nice to have you here. Also good to have more saltwater experience. I don't know much about that at all.


----------



## Aquaholic6801

Hello , My Name is Harry and I AM an AQUAHOLIC...........................


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard Harry.

:beer: <--- Aqua


----------



## fender66

Aquaholic6801 said:


> Hello , My Name is Harry and I AM an AQUAHOLIC...........................



Welcome aboard Harry. I think you're gonna find lots more just like you here. Kind of like a support group that supports our disease. :mrgreen:


----------



## Aquaholic6801

Thanks for the Welcome folks, I have been working on a project.........thats how i stumled across this place...interesting stuff here....going to start a thread on my Tinboat..... :fishing:


----------



## DD007STEELERS

whats up all??

my name is Dave I live in Mayland but Im originally from PA: home of the all time winningest superbowl champs, The PITTSBURGH STEELERS!!  
recently bought and began to modify a 12 ft flat bottom jon..
I got the fishing bug bad....  
soon as the weather breaks Im headed out there to see if i cant sink my new boat... 
hopefully, I'll be posting pics of some big striper soon...
gonna start trolling in my little boat and see how i do....

thanks to all for their suggestions and comments...
this site rocks!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Welcome Dave.This site is full of Mod Info.Lots of Ideas and tech info.
On another note,I don't troll. But do a lot of Bassin',any ?s just ask.


----------



## Scott from NJ

Hi Everybody. I am a new member from NJ. Hopefully I will have a 14' jon in the next few weeks so I can feel like I really belong.


----------



## fender66

Scott from NJ said:


> Hi Everybody. I am a new member from NJ. Hopefully I will have a 14' jon in the next few weeks so I can feel like I really belong.



Welcome Scott fron NJ! You don't need a boat to belong here....but I'm sure it's more fun. :LOL2: Happy to have you, and hope you get that boat real soon.


----------



## catfishjoe

Hey all, Im Joe ! just thought Id introduce myself here to get started with the goodness of this site. I currently live in the Thumb of Michigan, soon to move to North Carolina but originally from Tennessee. Im in the Army if it helps explain that, lol. Well I am the proud owner of a Tracker 1436 I bought last winter from Bass Pro and have had nothing but a blast with it ever since. I started with just the boat and found a $50.00 trailer that Ive worked on to make it road worthy, bought one of those Briggs & Stratton 5hp motors, had it for a couple of months and now I have a 20hp Johnson on the "Stink Pickle" what a big difference that made, its almost spooky lol. Ive been doing a lot of work on the whole set up and ill soon have pics of everything ive done to her so far in another section. Also I dont know if any of you have seen this video on YouTube but if you watch it Im sure it'll make you laugh ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_R1aBoRAAY I hope that link worked, Im still tryin to figure this out but if it didnt just go to You Tube and search for "Bass Fishing redneck style". Thanks to all in advance and take care.


----------



## Pops14

Welcome to the site Joe


----------



## fender66

Welcome Joe....Good to have you here, and thanks for your service! :USA1:


----------



## Jonhig

Hey everybody,
I’m John and I’m a newb. I live in central NJ along the shore. I’m a long time fresh water fisherman usually setting out in my 17' Coleman canoe. I’m nearing, with great anticipation, semi-retirement and I wanted to expand my fishing experience to the plentiful bays and rivers that run the coast of Jersey. I had a budget in mind for a project boat and was able to scoop a 12' Mirrocraft row boat, with trailer and 7hp Eska for $350. All in good operating condition. I also scooped a 68' Evinrude 18hp tiller for $300. I’m looking forward to the spring thaw when I can use some of the information I’ve gotten from this great web site to make this tin my own. Some of the customizing on here is really amazing. I’ll post some pictures when the snow melts. I’m looking forward to making some friends and hopefully adding to the conversation. 
Jonhig.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Jonhig

Thanks for joining! You will have to join us in the fall if we do another NJ get-together this year.


----------



## Jonhig

Thanks Jim, sounds good to me. 

I like your signature....my Pop used to say something similar, "Irish Diplomacy, the ability to tell someone to go to h*ll so they looked forward to the trip".


----------



## fender66

Welcome Jonhig....sounds like you have a great plan, and we have a few things in common.
1. I too have a Coleman canoe that I spent most of my life in
2. I too am looking forward to retirement...but, I have to wait another 15 or so years.

Happy to have you here!


----------



## DBrooke

Hello all from IL. New here, but not to tin boats. Bought my 1st 14'V 5 years ago out of a farm pasture for $250 with a trailer. Modified it and tournament fished out of it up until this past season. Sold it 3 weeks ago and bought a 16' Terry Bass Boss which I already started to disassemble and rebuild. Looking forward to seeing everyones projects and I guess I'll have to post mine as it goes along.
David


----------



## fender66

Hey...Welcome David!

Great to have you here. You're right...we'd love to see pics of your project and progress as it happens.


----------



## vanbc

Hello everyone.
My name is Dave. I live in vancouver BC. I have an older 12' lowe boat with a 9.8 merc. I do plan on doing some mods to the boat to make it a bit more comfortable to fish in. 
here is a picture of the boat as of now. I will post some more pictures as i go 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Dave!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Hey Dave....welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here. Seems we've been getting more and more members from your side of the border. Happy to have you all.


----------



## vanbc

fender66 said:


> Hey Dave....welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here. Seems we've been getting more and more members from your side of the border. Happy to have you all.



thanks. its great to be hear. Well we dont have a site like this in canada, well we do but there are very few people on it.


----------



## basstender10.6

I am from North Jersey and have been fishing Lake Hopatcong all my life. Finding this website was heaven.


----------



## fender66

basstender10.6 said:


> I am from North Jersey and have been fishing Lake Hopatcong all my life. Finding this website was heaven.



Welcome basstender. So happy to have you here. You think finding this place is heaven.....just wait. It only get's better! :LOL2: 

This is the best group of guys you can find. Welcome to the family.


----------



## natestep

Hello, I think I got started before I introduced myself. Im from Batesville Arkansas and found the site while on another forum. I have been fixing a few tins up trying to graduate up to a 15 or 16 footer. I figure that since I dont have the extra money to just go buy one I will fix a few up for others to enjoy and make a few bucks to go into boat fund. Its also very enjoying and relaxing for me. When I get one almost done Im ready for another. I had no idea that people put this much work and time into a flatbottom before I found this site. Thanks to all for opening up my eyes to all this fun.


----------



## fender66

Wow....welcome natestep. Would love to see some pictures of your builds. Most of us only have one or two under our belts. Sounds like you've got me beat for sure.
Glad to have you here.


----------



## Oldgeek

Oldgeek here, new member just signed up after trolling the place for a couple of months. I've been kicking around the idea of buying a bigger jon boat and converting it into a poor man's bass boat. Well today I took the first step...I bought the project...err boat. An old 1648 Lowe jon in fair shape (read no big holes) on a rusty trailer and a nice (gently used) 2 stroke 4 hp Mercury outboard. The clock is ticking as fishing season for me starts in April and ends mid-October. Most likely I'll do some stuff to get it ready to use and then customize it as I go a little at a time. What a great forum you all have made here! I expect that there is an answer to most any problem I'll have. =D>


----------



## Tracker

Delete


----------



## poolie

Welcome Jim... nice looking fishing buddies you have there


----------



## Tracker

Delete Post


----------



## CHADILLAC

Hello Everyone:
My name is Chad I’m 24 living in Olathe, KS about 20 miles south of KC. I’m a SGT. In the Army Reserve on active duty orders as a Medic instructor. My 1st project was a 70s era 14 foot flat bottom Monarch that I striped to bare aluminum and repainted thanks to all the info on this forum. Needless to say I caught the tinboat bug! I’m excited to say last week a bought a 16 foot Lowe Line flat bottom off craigslist. I needed a longer and much wider boat to work with. It will be a huge project I will be posting the start as soon I can get it dug out of the snow. Thanks everyone for all the help and advice it has been the fundamental foundation of my projects.


----------



## zerofivenismo

CHADILLAC said:


> Hello Everyone:
> My name is Chad I’m 24 living in Olathe, KS about 20 miles south of KC. I’m a SGT. In the Army Reserve on active duty orders as a Medic instructor. My 1st project was a 70s era 14 foot flat bottom Monarch that I striped to bare aluminum and repainted thanks to all the info on this forum. Needless to say I caught the tinboat bug! I’m excited to say last week a bought a 16 foot Lowe Line flat bottom off craigslist. I needed a longer and much wider boat to work with. It will be a huge project I will be posting the start as soon I can get it dug out of the snow. Thanks everyone for all the help and advice it has been the fundamental foundation of my projects.



Welcome aboard Chad! You're only down the road from me. Good luck with the new build.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: all new members!

Thanks so much for joining! :beer:


----------



## Oldgeek

CHADILLAC said:


> Hello Everyone:
> My name is Chad I’m 24 living in Olathe, KS about 20 miles south of KC. I’m a SGT. In the Army Reserve on active duty orders as a Medic instructor. My 1st project was a 70s era 14 foot flat bottom Monarch that I striped to bare aluminum and repainted thanks to all the info on this forum. Needless to say I caught the tinboat bug! I’m excited to say last week a bought a 16 foot Lowe Line flat bottom off craigslist. I needed a longer and much wider boat to work with. It will be a huge project I will be posting the start as soon I can get it dug out of the snow. Thanks everyone for all the help and advice it has been the fundamental foundation of my projects.



Dang, that looks almost exactly like the one I just bought except yours looks to be in a little better shape. :lol: Good luck with the rebuild!


----------



## Rtouloup

Shrewsbury Mass, known as Jims better half!


----------



## russ010

Rtouloup said:


> Shrewsbury Mass, known as Jims better half!



uh oh... Welcome!! =D>


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard to all New Members! So happy to have you here.


----------



## mojoewrkn

Hi Everyone! My name is Joe and I recently moved to the Houston Texas area. I am 40, prior U.S. Air Force, I have a 15 year old son who likes to fish with me. I have a 12' V-Hull given to me by a friend of mine who passed away. I like to meet new people and I love to hunt and fish. I am excited to be in Texas where there are a lot of opprotunities for both!


----------



## fender66

Hey Mojoewrkn......great handle.

Welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you aboard. There is a wealth of info here both posted and unposted that we love to share. If you can't find it with the search engine....just ask.


----------



## paDale

I am from western pa.I live about 30 miles away from lake erie,and erie itself.Its actually quicker to get to the n.y. side of the lake.Iam a 54 yr. old carpenter.My father has run a contracting co. here for 55 yr. and i have worked for him my entire life.I have had numerous boats boats since i was 16.From big to small.I have alot more fun fishing in jon boats and small v's.I have never tried to modify one till ifound your website.I have a 1969 sears 14' deep vee and a 2010 crestliner 1436 jonboat.Both boats are buried in my backyard in the snow.This gives me time to buy stuff and come up with a game plan.We live in the middle of the snowbelt.I love the website and i am sure ill have alot of questions.Will post pics when i get started.We have had 134" of snow to date with no thaw,so it might be a little while.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats paDale. So good to have you here! So glad I don't have the snow that you do. I'd probably have to move! Any questions....just ask, but the search function can find lots too. :LOL2: Welcome again!


----------



## davehopper8

Hello all found out about this site while watching some you tube videos. It all started by me wanting to buy a bass boat after looking at some of the models I thought I could afford I realized they were basically modified jons so began the you tube search for jon modifiers like yourself. I knew about the site for awhile looked at some pictures but as the due date came to buy my new boat I came aboard with what seems to be a great group of guys/gals. SO here it is my name is Dave if that wasnt obvious I live real close to Chicago and love to fish for gills bass and crappie. I have 3 boys 1 wife thank the lord and 2 labs to keep my feet warm at night. So far this has been a great site met an old timer down in Texas that Im calling a friend "rustyhook" and look forward to meeting more people. I will buy my boat here in the next few weeks and wont hesitate to start tinkering.


----------



## firemedic1

Hey! Logged on after viewing some U-Tube vids like others. What a great and interesting site. I've been searching for a small boat that I could mod myself. The thought of an aluminum boat never entered my mind for some reason. I had been looking at plastic and poly boats mostly. You've given me a whole new prospective. Thank you! I hope someday soon I can post pics of my project. There must be a "boatload" of used aluminum crafts for sale out there. Craigslist, here I come. =D> How do I upload an avatar?


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Welcome all you NEWBIES to the Site!!!


----------



## fender66

Hey Dave and Firemedic. Welcome to the best forum on the web. We are all happy that you've joined us. If it can be done to a tin boat....we have someone on here that can do it and help answer your questions.

firemedic.....'AVATAR'.....Go to the top left side of the page and click on "User Control Panel". Once there, click on profile. In your profile menu, (on the left) you will see "Edit Avatar".

There ya have it.

Welcome to all new members. :WELCOME: :beer:


----------



## AroostookAngler

Hello I am a new member from Northern Maine and just joined today. currently I am getting ready to modify a 2011 L1448, just waiting until April for it to show up, until then just getting idears and material ready. I plan on using the boat mostly for taking Veterans fishing all over Maine, I figure it is time to give back to my brothers and sisters. I like to meet new people and go fishing with them so if you are reading this and ever wanted to go fishing in Maine or Newbruswick, Canada look me up. The area has great trout, muskie, bass and hunting oppurtunities!


----------



## Jim

AroostookAngler said:


> Hello I am a new member from Northern Maine and just joined today. currently I am getting ready to modify a 2011 L1448, just waiting until April for it to show up, until then just getting idears and material ready. I plan on using the boat mostly for taking Veterans fishing all over Maine, I figure it is time to give back to my brothers and sisters. I like to meet new people and go fishing with them so if you are reading this and ever wanted to go fishing in Maine or Newbruswick, Canada look me up. The area has great trout, muskie, bass and hunting oppurtunities!



:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

For sure I will take you up on that offer one day! :USA1: 

We go up to Maine a couple of time per year to fish, and during the winter we like to Hunt Rabbits!


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard AroostookAngler. What a wonderful plan you have with your boat. Love all our vets.


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard, and great thing you're doing for the Veteran's! 8)


----------



## DutchPike

Hi guys goodmorning.. I just wanted to introduce myself. My name is vincent and I am from Holland.. Just came across yr site this morning and wow it rocks.

Just in time because tomorrow I am picking up a Fisher 500sf (4.95m x 1.75) alloy fishing toy.. It needs a lot of finishing. Looking forward to reading more of yr stories on this forum

thnx
Vincent


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Vincent! Wow...Holland...how cool is this. Can't wait to hear about the fish you catch there. Want to see pictures okay?
So glad you found us and welcome to the family!


We are quickly becoming TinBoats.net INTERNATIONAL!


----------



## bLaZe0023

My name is Kevin I am 27 and I just found this awesome website. Just bought my first jonboat (Sears Gamefisher 1232) and I reside in the great state of GEORGIA!


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard Kevin. There are quite a few GA boys on here.


----------



## fender66

Happy to have you here Kevin.....I think you'll like it here. :LOL2:


----------



## Masonbulldog

Hello to all. I found this site a few days ago while researching my new toy. I'm from mid-michigan. I got home about an hour ago from picking up a never registered 09 Grizzly 1448 SC. I am sky high, and it's great that there's a site like this. I'm sure I'll learn alot here.


----------



## bulldog

Welcome!! Best of luck on your build!!


----------



## fender66

Masonbulldog....Welcome to the family. I think you're going to like it here. If you have any questions.....the search function is a great start. If you can't find something..please don't hesitate to ask. :WELCOME:


----------



## lcbass

Hi all! Just wanted to interduce myself. My profile says Northern Ontario Canada, more specifically the Manitoulin Island (look to the north part of Lake Huron). Found the site doing a search for Jon boat mods, got some people here with some real talent. I run a Lowe 170W with a 115 Johnnie and while it works well its a premanufactured creation and lacks some of the custom features, hence my search for Jon boat mods. I don't intend to modify my current boat would rather start from scratch. I'm finding some of the mods on this site very interesting and inspiring, lots of creativity here.

Great site!

Steve


----------



## IndyWingmaster

Hey guys! I just joined the site a few minutes ago. I saw a video of jon boat conversions with this website info on it on youtube. I am really excited to be on here. I have a 1976 Alumnacraft 14' V that I will be working on this year. My goal is to make it into a full layout boat for waterfowl hunting and a full deck for bowfishing. Got a lot of great ideas from you all already and can't wait to get started. Good luck all. I will be posting again soon!


----------



## fender66

IndyWingmaster said:


> Hey guys! I just joined the site a few minutes ago. I saw a video of jon boat conversions with this website info on it on youtube. I am really excited to be on here. I have a 1976 Alumnacraft 14' V that I will be working on this year. My goal is to make it into a full layout boat for waterfowl hunting and a full deck for bowfishing. Got a lot of great ideas from you all already and can't wait to get started. Good luck all. I will be posting again soon!



Hey IndyWingmaster....welcome to TinBoats and the family. I think you're going to love it here. If you can't find what you are looking for don't hesitate to ask. We love pictures, and, if you get a chance, put your location in your profile. We like to know about what part of the world you're coming from too. Again...welcome!


----------



## Jim

Welcome IndyWingmaster!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## IndyWingmaster

Thanks Fender66. I am from Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## Crankworm

Masonbulldog said:


> Hello to all. I found this site a few days ago while researching my new toy. I'm from mid-michigan. I got home about an hour ago from picking up a never registered 09 Grizzly 1448 SC. I am sky high, and it's great that there's a site like this. I'm sure I'll learn alot here.




Welcome to the board, I live up near the career center let me know if you wanna go fishing some time.


----------



## kevinmarshall

Hey guys. Just separated from the air force about a year ago, just recently purchased a coleman crawdad 11 footer. got some plans for it, will post as soon as i get er done. born and raised in the st. louis area. happy to be here...


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome KevinM

There is a few Crawdad builds on the site - one by NicD that was really well done 

Use teh search feature and you shall find these to.


----------



## fender66

Hey Kevin....welcome to TinBoats. Sounds like we grew up in the same place, but I was probably a few years ahead of you. I'm still in St. Louis (Fenton). If you ever get up this way....let me know. I'd be happy to take you out for the day.....and thanks for your service! :USA1:


----------



## georgiaken

So, I completely forgot to post on this thread...but I have been running off at the mouth on other threads :lol: 

I copied this from another site, because I think it pretty much sums things up...I guess I'm plagiarizing myself 

Yup, GeorgiaKen, but in Philly...it's a long story, but my wife's from Georgia and I'll be moving there within a year or two...

I've been fishing for a little over a year, but I got it bad...my buddy took me smallmouth fishing during my bachelor party/camping trip. I've been fishing ever since.

I own a Ranger Cherokee 116 with a 90/65 (recently bought). My previous rig was a 14ft Lowe Roughneck with a 20hp Merc on it.

2010 was incredible! It was my first year fishing, but the PBs were real nice...

Migrating River Striper 31" and I caught a tagged striper (hat and certificate)
Largemouth 22 inches
Smallmouth 19 inches
Walleye 27 inches
Chain pickeral 22 inches
Yellow perch 2 lbs
Bluegill 8 inches

I even hooked into a tiger musky while bass fishing. When he got back to the boat, I just looked at him, like, so what am I supposed to do with him? After about 15-30 seconds of doing nothing, he thrashed enough to break the line...I figured, by the time I get my grips, he'll be gone anyway...

So, 2010 was incredible...had a great newbie year...I'm real pumped!

I spend at least 20-30 hours fishing a week between late Febraury and November. I spend about that much time reading and watching videos on the internet as well. I try and learn as much as I possibly can...

I have Kistler Helium II rods and Quantum PT Tour reels...I kind of got hooked on those two brands.

Hopefully I can learn a lot here and contribute some too...


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard GeorgiaKen, Happy to have you aboard! :LOL2: 

You have to be careful....around here, we don't take it lightly when someone plagiarizes themselves. That's punishable by big time sarcasm! :mrgreen:


----------



## georgiaken

fender66 said:


> Welcome aboard GeorgiaKen, Happy to have you aboard! :LOL2:
> 
> You have to be careful....around here, we don't take it lightly when someone plagiarizes themselves. That's punishable by big time sarcasm! :mrgreen:



HAHAHAHAHA

I never know what to write in the "about me" section of any website, so that seemed to fit the bill...

I've been lurking on this site since July 2010...when I bought my first boat. I love the threads...I have spent hours reading about different people's builds etc...and that was before joining.

Great site...


----------



## mtrmouth24

Hi everyone,

My name is Andy and I am new here. I bought 2 old Jon boats early on in 2009. 1 is a 12 ft and the other is a 10ft. I bought the smaller one for my son and stepson (who are now 16) so they could get out with me and my fishin buds. We try to go out every weekend when the weather is ok. I only have a 28 lb thrust elec. trolling motor on the bigger boat, the smaller is still rowed for now. We want to start modifying them to better suit our needs and was happy to find this forum and all the pics and breakdowns of your members boats. So this spring we will start to do some mods and hopefully finish a lil each week, still not 100% on what I will do to mine as of yet, so any and all ideas are very welcome!!! Looking forward to chattin with some if not most of the members.

Andy
A.K.A. mtrmouth24 (as you can tell from my post here)


----------



## fender66

Hey Andy....Welcome to TinBoats. Sounds like you have a couple fun builds in the near future. I'm certain that you will find many if not all your answers right here. The search function is great and if you still can't find what you want....just ask. You'll get lots of answers.

We like pictures before, during and after and also like to know what part of the world you are from. When you get a chance, add that to your profile please.

Again...Welcome!


----------



## SlowRollin'

Howdy folks,

I'm from Pearland, just south east of Houston. Fairly close to Galveston Bays and a few popular Lakes. I've been lurking for that last couple of weeks, truly amazed at what you can do with these boats. I'm getting into a 1994 16' Monark with a 40hp Mariner. 

I'm looking forward to tearing in down and making it mine. I'll be hitting ya'll up often, so be patient. 

Glad I found this site!

T.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Hey Slowrollin'....glad you finally stopped lurking. I was wondering who that was. :LOL2: 

Welcome aboard. Happy to have you as part of the family.


----------



## Goldfish

Hello all.

Last summer I inherited my dad's old duck boat. It's a 1971 Richline and I think it's a Challenger. It's a semi-V hull. Looking at it from the front it reminds me of an old destroyer, but that might have something to do with the fact that the boats name has been the Duck Destroyer since before I was born. It isn't the straightest boat in the fleet being that my dad got it for next to nothing from a resort since it was ran into by another boat, but it floats and only takes on a little bit of water (had it in the water for a week, and only siphoned water out of it once). It's pretty bare bones right now because being a duck boat, you want it as light as possible to be able to get through the cattails and up onto bogs, on and off the trailer at questionable landings, etc. In my head I have visions of using hood pins to make a casting deck for the front that would be easily removable, fancy storage compartments along the sides for rod storage, quick disconnect seats... but in reality I'm sure it'll stay in it's current state for a while.

Well, I've got some questions to ask, but I'll put them in the appropriate topics.

Off to the fun! Oh yea, and I'm from the twin cities in MN.

~Gordon


----------



## fender66

Hey Gordon.....great to have you here. Welcome aboard!


----------



## kevinmarshall

> Hey Kevin....welcome to TinBoats. Sounds like we grew up in the same place, but I was probably a few years ahead of you. I'm still in St. Louis (Fenton). If you ever get up this way....let me know. I'd be happy to take you out for the day.....and thanks for your service!




awesome thanks it means a lot. just got a chrysler 6 horse and a minn kota endura 30lb for the crawdad cant wait till the weather breaks to finally take it out. guess i'll string up the reels in the mean time


----------



## acedog1234

hello im new to the site and i live in LA lower alabama im only 16 years old i bought a 1968 semi v sea nymph 14 ft with a 9 1/2 evinrude motor im modifying it any wisdom from some of the more mature folks would be great


----------



## Brine

welcome aboard acedog.

Congrats on the new tin.


----------



## acedog1234

thanks brine im looking forward to the tin boat adventure i will post the pics of my modification when i figure out how to


----------



## drice379

Just found this site a couple days ago after starting to tear apart my 2000 16' smokercraft. Wish I had taken some pictures when I first started the project. I'm down to the main deck but will start taking pictures tomorrow. Great info on here. Its nice that people don't get bashed for asking questions.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Wld Fowl

Found you guys, looking for mod ideas for my 1232 topper jon boat. Looks like I found a great bunch of like minded people.

Hope to make a few good pals and have some fun with fixing up my boat.

Ryan


----------



## fender66

Wld Fowl said:


> Found you guys, looking for mod ideas for my 1232 topper jon boat. Looks like I found a great bunch of like minded people.
> 
> Hope to make a few good pals and have some fun with fixing up my boat.
> 
> Ryan



Hey Ryan....Welcome to the family. I'm sure you will make lots of pals here and get all the ideas/answers you can possibly need. Happy to have you here.


----------



## lovedr79

Mike Love, Jr. Front Royal, Va. 

I have finally found the MECCA of jon boats! i wish i would have known about this site back in september when i got my new grizzly 1448SC looking forward to learing some new tricks and making some new fishing buddies


----------



## fender66

Welcome Mike Love, Jr. from Front Royal, Va. .

That's quite an intro, and I love your wording when you say you found the "MECCA" of jon boats. I don't think I've ever heard it put that way, but you are so RIGHT ON TARGET!

Glad you found us, and hope you stick around. This is a great place...and not only for the info..but the friendships that develop too. Welcome to the family.


----------



## MattR

New member here. I found the site using a Google search for some info regarding homemade livewells. I might be a minority here since I float on fiberglass, yet wanted to join since it is filled with usefull info that can be used on my boat, and also the motor section is very informative. My fiberglass boat does have some aluminum on it, so I hope that counts. :lol: 

In case somebody is curious.... My fishing rig consist of a 15' Tuffy boat, year unknown at this time (70 something), powered by an early 70's 20hp Johnson and a older bow mount trolling motor. When I bought my boat, it was basically just the shell with a flat floor in it. I had ripped out the floor and replaced it with 3/4 inch treated and also built a casting deck up front. Still adding new handy ways to improve my time on the water fishing while keeping costs down. So far I have very little into my fishing boat setup. I listed below what I have into it so far. Nothing was bought through Craigslist. The boat was bought from a friend and wood at Fleet Farm, the rest have been purchased at flea markets. Nothing wrong with CL, just found better deals at the markets.

$250 - 15' Tuffy tri-hull with trailer
$50 - wood to build casting deck
$100 - 20hp Johnson
$15 - Used Lowrance x85
$30 - Used bow mount trolling motor
$20 - two anchors
----
$465 invested so far. Not too shabby...lol.

Matt


----------



## fender66

Hey MattR. :WELCOME: 

I think you qualify as a member, but you need to send me $50 to complete your membership. 

Kidding :mrgreen: Glad to have you on board.


----------



## MattR

fender66 said:


> Hey MattR. :WELCOME:
> 
> I think you qualify as a member, but you need to send me $50 to complete your membership.
> 
> Kidding :mrgreen: Glad to have you on board.



Thanks for the welcome. 

Although if you want my $50, you will have to get it back from the gas station...lol.

To make up for my lack of "tin", I will do my best to help in the forums. Back in the late 80's and early 90's, I worked at a boat motor repair place. Everything from tune-ups to rebuilds, outboard and inboard. Shop closed due to Mercury Marine (Fondulac, WI) giving him an offer he couldn't refuse as a regional supervisor for the local dealerships. We sold Chrysler outboards, yet did repair work for Mercury dealerships when they would get backlogged on repairs in their shops. Best part of my job was the "on the water" tests, with the exception of getting stranded a few times during troubleshooting outings and not having all the parts with me to get it running at the time. So I hope I can help with some of my knowledge when possible.

Matt


----------



## Jim

Welcome Matt!

No worries that you don't have a Tin boat. Glad to have you here. A few guys here are floating on glass and plastic.


----------



## Big_spur

Just retired from the AF. Living in Yorktown, Virginia. This is a great site. I've learned a ton already.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Big_spur

Thanks for joining! :USA1:


----------



## atuck593

Hey guys I made a brief intorduction on my build but I guess this is the place. My name is Alex I'm 23 from Northeast Pennsylvania. My boat is a 14' 3" Starcraft Seafarer. I have started on my outboard a 1972 Evinrude 9.5 but I am waiting for the weather up here to turn for the better so I can get started on the boat itself. After some questions and research on here I have an idea of what I would like to do but each and every build has something a little different to offer. I am open to any suggestions and advise that you have learned through experience on your builds. I look forward to hearing any feedback and sharing progress.


----------



## Brine

A belated :WELCOME: atuck


----------



## Diesel Dan

Hello, My name is Dan. I am a heavy equipment mechanic that specializes in deep foundation drilling equipment and cranes. I live in Alabama but travel all over to do my job. I have a 1436 flat bottom that I fish out of that needs lots of work. I just bought a brand new Mercury 20hp 4 stroke and it looks a little funny sitting on the back of a ragged old boat. I was looking online for some ideas on improving the boat when I happened across this site and man am I glad I did. Ya'll have really done some amazing things to your small boats. I hope to fix my ol' girl up and make her worthy to share the same space as some of the ones I have been seeing on here. I'm sure I will have a ton of questions and hopefully some answers too. I look forward to being a member here.

Diesel Dan


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Dan!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Scottinva

I have been on this site for about a week and love it. I have an old Alumacraft 14x48 with a 25/20 jet that I did a lot of work to. I also have a '08 Snyder 16x60 custom jet boat with a 115 Etec jet. I still play around with the old boat a lot adding stuff and fixing stuff on it. I mainly fish in Virginia and Pennsylvania for smallmouth and musky.

Scott


----------



## ohiolunker

Hi everyone. I'm new to the site and recently posted the start of my Sears 12ft Jon project. I have gotten a ton of ideas and read a lot of really good advice here on tinboats. Hopefully I'll have a lake ready setup soon and move on to posting pics of monster bass!


----------



## oneidajay

how goes it? Hi I'm Jay from TN, 32 with CF and love to fish!! i mainly fish on Old hickory lake in Sumner county TN. i have received a tracker 1648 all welded* mod v for the best price.. FREE!!!! it came with an 01 mercury 25 hp motor..and after reading and looking at the post on here im hooked and im about ready to mod it with decks,storage and live well. not sure of the yr of the boat as i did not receive paperwork with it and still trying to figure it out... this site is amazing! i hope to get started with my build asap...
one love


----------



## anthsims23

hey whats up, im anthony. im 19 and live in jersey. i used to use this site alot a few years ago and just began going back on it. im loving the progress. =D>


----------



## perchin

Scottinva, ohiolunker, oneidajay... :USA1: 

:WELCOME: to the best boat and :fishing: site on the web!!!


----------



## perchin

anthsims23 said:


> hey whats up, im anthony. im 19 and live in jersey. i used to use this site alot a few years ago and just began going back on it. im loving the progress. =D>



:WELCOME: back... stick around.


----------



## anthsims23

i plan on it!!


----------



## Jim

anthsims23 said:


> hey whats up, im anthony. im 19 and live in jersey. i used to use this site alot a few years ago and just began going back on it. im loving the progress. =D>




Welcome back! little anth! :beer: want me to reset your password so you can use the old account instead of this one?


----------



## tom pullings

Hi all. I just picked up a tracker 1436 with a custom paint job and an evinrude 9.9 2 smoke to push it. I have my 57 lightwin 3 horse as backup. I can't wait for the thaw to get out and give it a try! Great site guys.


----------



## bbarbee

North Carolina here. I picked up a 1966 14' Foremost. Found this site and it's great. I wasn't sure what I was going to do till I found it. Very useful! Thanks everyone!
Brent


----------



## flatboat

howdy boys !
my names ed . i 'm addicted to boats . fast trackin' to 60 and practicin' for retirement . live in northern illinois now ,but my hearts in southwest louisiana. born and raised on rice and gravy and cajun women ! love to fish. and go fast in little aluminum boats 
nice ta meet ya 
ed


----------



## Popeye

flatboat said:


> howdy boys !
> my names ed . i 'm addicted to boats . fast trackin' to 60 and practicin' for retirement . live in northern illinois now ,but my hearts in southwest louisiana. born and raised on rice and gravy and cajun women ! love to fish. and go fast in little aluminum boats
> nice ta meet ya
> ed



Hey Ed, welcome. If you're not busy the weekend of June 25/26 you could maybe swing by and join some of the rest of us.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17802

Where abouts do you go fishin' in Northern IL? I put my 19' Tracker PT190TX out on Lake Michigan for Perch and Salmons and fish the Fox Chain and am starting to fish Lake Geneva a little more too.


----------



## flatboat

greetings popeye 
well i appreciate the invite , but if the good lords willin' and the creek don't rise i'll be in sothwestern la bout that time. gotta put an addition on the tractor /boat shed .... and .... FISH!! . haven't done much fishin' in ill most of its been in lakes in wi', delavan is good in the spring for northern , mostly snakes 6lb line makes em seem bigger !nice bass there too. never got to fish geneva yet . camp lake,powers lake , brown lake silver lake , peewakee lake wet a line in most of em in southern wi. most of those small ones are no wake till 10am in wi. never fished the chain , lotttttts of boat traffic. . my little boat with that 40 on it don't have much freeboard , i gotta pick my days . lots of r&r this year time to enjoy the fruits of my labor ......and some of that good obama money! 
ed


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Ed....happy to have you here.


----------



## flatboat

thanks nice ta meet ya 
ed


----------



## RCurry2069

Hey people, I'm Roger from West Tennessee. I am new to the site and I'm finding alot of great information on here. Thanks for sharing the things yall have done so that people new to all of this have some guidelines to go by.

I just bought a 1988 model Nissan 15' semi v. It has a custom camo job that looks pretty nice. It came with a 1976 Johnson 25 hp.  I have no clue how it runs because the plugs are out of the motor. I plan on getting plugs today and tinkering with it Saturday afternoon. I have a 15 hp Johnson that is in tip top shape to run the boat till I get the 25 going. 

The boat has a livewell and a couple of seats on it, other than that it is stock. How big of a trolling motor will I need for this boat? I also want to put a deck on the front. What is the easiest way to do this since I'm new to the tinboat world??

Thanks for your advice!!!


----------



## Jim

RCurry2069 said:


> Hey people, I'm Roger from West Tennessee. I am new to the site and I'm finding alot of great information on here. Thanks for sharing the things yall have done so that people new to all of this have some guidelines to go by.
> 
> I just bought a 1988 model Nissan 15' semi v. It has a custom camo job that looks pretty nice. It came with a 1976 Johnson 25 hp. I have no clue how it runs because the plugs are out of the motor. I plan on getting plugs today and tinkering with it Saturday afternoon. I have a 15 hp Johnson that is in tip top shape to run the boat till I get the 25 going.
> 
> The boat has a livewell and a couple of seats on it, other than that it is stock. How big of a trolling motor will I need for this boat? I also want to put a deck on the front. What is the easiest way to do this since I'm new to the tinboat world??
> 
> Thanks for your advice!!!



:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining! 

The trolling motor all depends if you want one battery (12v) up to 55 pound thrust or two batteries (24 volt system) for more pounds of thrust.

For your deck, look at these projects and pick one that looks like yours to get ideas on how they did theirs!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3156

Jim


----------



## fender66

Hey...Welcome to TinBoats Roger. Happy to have you here.

Jim has the rest covered. It's good advice. :LOL2: 

Don't forget about the search function too. There's a lot to be found within the caverns of TinBoats. All good stuff!


----------



## Jasonalex84

Hello all!!! My name is Jason and I'm from central KY (5 minutes from nolin lake). I grew up here hunting, fishing, farming and all that good stuff. Growing up we always had fiberglass bass boats but due to the fact the economy is horrible I decided the aluminum boat route was the way to go when I decided that I wanted. So I ened up with a 10ft and a 14ft in a matter of about a week. The 10ft is ready to go and should get me and my best friend through the summer even though we'll be alittle tight for space. The 14ft is a work in process and will hopefully be ready to go by the end of summer. I've been checking things out on here and have gotten some pretty good ideas. I can't wait to get this thing rolling, it has taken forever to strip the paint off. Hope to be posting pics before too long.


----------



## BOB350RX

HI EVERYONE BEEN ONTHE SITE 2 DAYS NOW LOVE IT ALREADY LOOKING FOR MY NEXT PROJECT ALOT OF GREAT IDEAS ON HERE AND SOO MUCH KNOW HOW, THANKS FOR AGREAT SITE!!!!


----------



## Popeye

Bob,
Welcome to the site. Not sure where you are located, but there is a gathering near Madison, WI in late June if you are interested.

On a side note, it would make reading your posts if they weren't all capitalized. Generally ALL CAPS is reserved for heavy emphasis of a point and shouting. It is harder to read, especially for my older eyes.


----------



## fender66

Hello Jason and Bob.....So happy you found us and welcome to the TinBoat family. It's the best place on the web. :LOL2:


----------



## begs

Hello everyone I am not new to fourms but am new to this site, I do not have a boat yet but will be getting one hopefully on sat. 14' starcraft with all the fixens I am pretty excited about this, only because I am an avid icefisherman, and not really fond of summer fishing due to fishing from shore/piers...I hope to meet alot of new people on here and will post pics of my boat as soon as I get one/it? Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Hello Begs and welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here.


----------



## Comstocker

Hello all! 

Ken here from Duluth, MN where we're still waiting for the ice to clear off the lakes.

Picked up a nice project boat a few weeks ago and found this site while searching for ideas on how to get everything fixed up. This will be my third boat project, first was a fiberglass hull that I stripped down repainted and put a new interior in. Sold that one for a nice profit and used the money to buy a '85 Grumman Cartopper 14' fishing boat. Cleaned that one all up and fished out of it for a year, worked well but made me want a little better boat. 

That leads me to the current project, an '84 Alumacraft T-14SF which has a live well, bow mount trolling motor, and lights! I've got the whole thing gutted right now and am laying out plans for putting it back together with a small front deck and a few other upgrades.

Look forward to helping where I can and searching through the tons of great info here!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Comstocker

Thanks for joining!


----------



## scrapboat

Hello,
I'm Travis from north central Alabama. I've been lurking on this site the past few days and I have already learned a lot. Thanks. 

Three days ago I went to the scrapper-recycler and found a 14' Starcraft and a busted Sears canoe. I look forward to sharing and learning with y'all as I get these old and forgotten craft back into shape.


----------



## nathanielrthomas

scrapboat said:


> Hello,
> I'm Travis from north central Alabama. I've been lurking on this site the past few days and I have already learned a lot. Thanks.
> 
> Three days ago I went to the scrapper-recycler and found a 14' Starcraft and a busted Sears canoe. I look forward to sharing and learning with y'all as I get these old and forgotten craft back into shape.



Sweet!!!!! Welcome Aboard!!! Im from just north of ya in Cullman County. Good luck on your new projects.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard ScrapBoat......love that name and can't wait to see some pictures of your find.


----------



## 93civEJ1

Hello all...I stumbled upon this website yesterday. My name is Ronnie.
I like to fish, but im starting to get tired of doing it from the sidelines....im currently looking for me a little aluminum boat to get myself started in the water.


----------



## brholth8

Hey everybody,
names brandon 20 years young and have had 4 boats already. fixed up a 16' glass hull, and an 18' glass hull and trailers. Sold them and lived without one for a year. Couldn't stand it so I bought a 10' coleman crawdad from a friend fixed it up. Then got a new dog. Me fiance, chihuahua, and husky can't fit. So I bought a 16' aluminum jon boat and have a mod going on it right now. Bought boat and trailer for 200 but needed some work. Currently unemployed but will not stop me from fishing. live in Lincoln, NE. Sorry about the rambling. Good day to you all.


----------



## fender66

Hey Brandon....welcome to the TinBoats family.

We love pictures, so don't forget to post progress pics of your mod. :mrgreen:


----------



## 93civEJ1

Hi all...I am new on here, but never introduced myself. My name is Ronnie...Im from East TN...and as some of you have seen and responded, I am currently in the search for my first boat....a good lil jon tin. I like to fish, just tired of being on the sidelines.


----------



## fender66

93civEJ1 said:


> Hi all...I am new on here, but never introduced myself. My name is Ronnie...Im from East TN...and as some of you have seen and responded, I am currently in the search for my first boat....a good lil jon tin. I like to fish, just tired of being on the sidelines.



Hey Ronnie.....Welcome again! :LOL2:


----------



## 93civEJ1

oh whoops....guess I missed that I had already posted in here....you have to excuse me.... #-o


----------



## BassGeek54

> oh whoops....guess I missed that I had already posted in here....you have to excuse me....



You will find these guys don't get too upset about anything...double posts or whatever.

Welcome Aboard!!! :WELCOME:


----------



## MOE

Hello all,

My name is Mike. I'm from south Mississippi. I have a 14' flat bottom w/ 8hp evinrude. I heard about this forum and came here just to get a few ideas for my boat. Read for a little while and realized this place is slap full of great info. Everybody seems to be nice and more than willing to help. I've been wanting to do a few things to my boat but I use it so much that I'm affraid to start on it. I guess now would be a good time sense my motor is down.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Mike. Happy to have you here. You heard right.....this is a great place. :beer:


----------



## BassGeek54

Hey welcome Mike. This is a great place to get ideas for your mod and as a master of dumb questions I can assure you these guys are very kind and helpful. join in the fun and enjoy! 


:WELCOME:


----------



## drillagent

After lurking for a couple days I guess I better introduce myself. I'm active duty military and I'm currently deployed. I have my Grandfather's 1961 14' Alumacraft Semi V that I want to turn into a winter project for my son and I. I've already learned a great deal, and I can't wait to learn more. Thanks for the opportunity, and I look forward to contributing what I can.


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: aboard drillagent, and thank you for your service!

:USA1:


----------



## ajg6989

My name is Adrian I recently purchased a 14 foot v hull Microcraft with a 15 hp evinrude motor. I have started to add a wood deck to it strong enough to support one who is large. I have also added a 50lb trolling motor man that thing is nice even in the ocean but the manatees still outrun me in a sprint. I have been getting ideas from the forum but just finally joined.


----------



## Jim

Welcome ajg6989!

Thanks for joining!

Where you from?


----------



## slabdaddy

Welcome to all of you from S.C.! =D> :beer:


----------



## BassGeek54

:WELCOME: drillagent and ajg6989.

In case no one else told you -- this place is addictive. Have fun!


----------



## fly flinger

Hi all.
My name's Dave and I'm hailing from Montana. A long time trout and steelhead bum, I got married recently and need to keep my meanderings much closer to home. Since the trout fishing isn't what it is here in Whitefish as it is in the rest of Montana, I've moved on to chasing pike and bass (which is what my corner in Montana has a lot of). I'm gonna stick with the flyrods, but I'm gonna park the driftboat for a bit and have just purchased a welded Alumacraft 1448 with a 2 stroke Mercury 10hp. I plan on putting in a full casting deck and run the lower Flathead River to crawl up the sloughs and fish for the spineys. 
Thanks for having me!


----------



## fender66

Hey Dave....welcome aboard. Happy to have you here!


----------



## taterosu

Hello everyone. My name is John. Im from western Oklahoma. I am a lineman for a rural electric company out here in the western part of the state. One of the guys I work with told me about this site and got me started on my first build. I hope to have some pic posted on it before long. Its a 1232 delhi jon boat. I mostly fish with jugs on Fort cobb lake here on okla. Thanks for the great work everyone does on their builds. It has been a big help on my project.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats John. Don't forget to post pics on your build. We love pics. :LOL2:


----------



## Foresight421

Hello everyone,
My name is Russ from CT. I just bight my first boat Sunday and discovered this forum, which I'm now addicted to, lol. Its a 12' gamefisher and that's all I know. I paid 500 for the boat,a trolling motor, and a trailer. I hope I did alright. I'm looking for any advice on what I can and should do to this boat. I'd love to do some sick stuff like some of you guys have done. I look forward to getting to know all of you.
.






Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Foresight421

Shoot I'm sorry I screwed that up I'm not used to uploading pics with tapatalk. Here's the other one. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish N Phil

Hi Everyone 
Thanks to tin boat forum I have found alot of interesting info.
My name is Phil I'm 63 this month I live in Greenfield In just outside Indianapolisl I have just got my1st boat last summer and my 1st motor.
That is 1959 Johnson sea horse 10 hp. As of yet i have got to hear it run due to pressure tank "needs work."
And thanks tin boat and all you great members I think I can make that happen.
I'm sure I will make a few mistakes and want all you to know that given a little understanding and help I wil try be as helpful as most of you veterans.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Fish N Phil said:


> Hi Everyone
> Thanks to tin boat forum I have found alot of interesting info.
> My name is Phil I'm 63 this month I live in Greenfield In just outside Indianapolisls I have just got my1st boat last summer andme 1st motor.
> That is Johnson sea horse 10 hp. As of yet i have got to hear it run due to pressure tank needs work.
> And thanks tin boatboat and all you great members I think I can make that happen.
> I'm sure I will make a few mistakes and want all you to know that given a little understanding and help I will be as helpful as most of you veterans.


You can do a fuel pump conversion on your motor. Then you can use a single line fuel tank and hose.


----------



## Fish N Phil

Okay thanks for that I seen that here somewere I think on pressure tanks.
Again thank you


----------



## fender66

Hello Foresight421 and Fish N Phil. :WELCOME: to TinBoats! Happy to have you as part of the family! It's a great place, as you already know.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: guys! Thanks for joining!


----------



## charlietuna

Hey all....Charlie from California here....I posted in a couple other threads the other day, but failed to put anything up in the "New Members" section...so, here I am. 43 years old, live in Imperial, CA (Imperial Valley/El Centro) out in the southeastern CA desert, right on the Mexican border. Been fishing all my life, but just got my own boat last year, a 14' Mirrocraft with a 25hp Johnson, so I don't have to bum rides now hopefully. Plan on fixing it up to be a Colorado River runner as well as a San Diego Bay skiff....seen some of the builds on here and have gotten pretty excited about tearing into it, so we'll see what comes out of it....Any other SoCal'ers out there?


----------



## fender66

Hey Charlie....welcome again. :beer:


----------



## Fish N Phil

:fishing2: Thanks to all the welcomes from you guys.
:WELCOME: To those of you who just joined


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard guys!

Glad you found us =D>


----------



## dougw181

Hi everybody, just joined after checking everything out for awhile now. I have learned a bunch about customizing boats here. I have a 14' Valco with a 7.5 Honda that I have had about a year now. I am getting ready to modify it for the fishing that we do. We like to Striper fish on the California Delta as well fish the local lakes, some of them electric only. I have seen a lot of great mods and will be borrowing some of your ideas. I am a big guy at 6'-1" and 275 lbs. so I am thinking of going with floor boards to keep the cg down low and looking to put my trolling motor batteries in the middle seat to balance everything out. My fishing partner is my 10 year old daughter so I want to keep everything simple so she can operate the boat while we fish. Since we fish everything from calm to rough water water I would appreciate any input as to how set up our boat. 
Thank You,
Doug


----------



## fender66

Hey Doug....welcome to the world of TinBoats. Don't forget that we love pictures. :LOL2:


----------



## hulzenga

Hi, joined a while ago and spent some time checking out all the projects on here, and I must say there are some inspirational boats on here! I got a Lund 1236 with a Honda 9.9 and a minn Kota 55lb. I'm from Edmonton Alberta, Canada and have a self admitted addiction to fly fishing. Most of the fishing I do is on small lakes going after trout, but I do venture on to some bigger lakes and make an effort for pike and walleye. Lots of fishing to be had here. I look forward to modding my boat and once I figure out how to post pics I'll put one up of my boat! Awesome site and I'm glad there are more mod freaks out there!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats hulzenga! Awesome to have you here.

If you need help posting pictures, here's a tutorial.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3664


----------



## hulzenga

Thanks fender , gonna have a lot of fun on this site!


----------



## fender66

hulzenga said:


> Thanks fender , gonna have a lot of fun on this site!



Fun indeed. You have no idea. :LOL2:


----------



## icanfish22

My name is Steve, I was a memeber of a bass fishing club for 22 yrs. I currently own an 18ft Starcraft and a 10 1/2 ft jon boat. I am planning on putting my jon boat back in the water for the first time in many yrs. Due to health problems I can't car top it any more. So, I am looking into used trailers or something that I can use cheap.

Love the site. Thanks


----------



## fender66

icanfish22 said:


> My name is Steve, I was a memeber of a bass fishing club for 22 yrs. I currently own an 18ft Starcraft and a 10 1/2 ft jon boat. I am planning on putting my jon boat back in the water for the first time in many yrs. Due to health problems I can't car top it any more. So, I am looking into used trailers or something that I can use cheap.
> 
> Love the site. Thanks



Hey Steve.....welcome to TinBoats! I'm glad you joined. :LOL2:


----------



## TrackerTX

Hi All, I live in East TN, new to the area and I just bought a used Tracker TX 17 with a 65 Horse Suzuki, Pro Driver TM and 2 fish finders. Now the bad news as with many old Trackers it leaks. The PO seems to have drilled holes along one side of the keel and tried to fill it with a sealer of some sort. On with the repairs!


----------



## Jim

Welcome TrackerTX! Thanks for joining!

Keep us posted on the repairs. 

Jim


----------



## TrackerTX

Thanks Jim. I have been lurking for months, finally took the plunge on the boat so I signed up. You guys are a treasure chest of information.

Thanks


----------



## fender66

Hey TrackerTX...welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board!


----------



## etindoll

Just joined yesterday and wanted to say great site and all the information on here is great.


----------



## fender66

etindoll...welcome to TinBoats!
:WELCOME: :beer:


----------



## AR.223

hello,
New here, I'm John from KY. Wish I found this site long time ago. I have always love jon boats a small V's. My first boat was a handmedown 1432 jon, than move to a Tracker 1436 than to a Lowe 1236, than to a crestliner 1667 V that I deck out, and now I have a Alumacraft 1448 mod V on order and can't wait to get it. I am planing a adding a steering console to it that I built myself after pricing new ones lol. I am planning on putting the motor I had on the 1667 which had a 05 mercury 25 4 stroke. The 1667 is now my dads pond boat. I just kept the trailer and motor. 
I look foward to learning alot here and getting alot of Ideas. 

thanks


----------



## Brine

welcome aboard AR223. Glad you found us.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats AR.223! We're a big happy family here and happy to have you here.


----------



## GreenRiver

I'm Aaron from the bluegrass region of Kentucky and mainly fish small creeks and rivers around here. I've been lurking for a couple years and decided to make an account recently. This site has been a valuable resource for me in my hunt for a boat to fit my needs and storage limits. I don't think I am going to mod my boat much aside from a low/flat floor in the front and some common accessories. I've already rebuilt the trailer and wired the boat for a fishfinder, bow mount trolling motor and bilge pump. 

1978 SeaNymph 14A running a 1966 Merc 39 and 36lbs MinnKota up front.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Aaron. Looks like you have it together. Great rig for the small rivers/creeks, and that trailer looks great.


----------



## dj722000

Hello

New here. Been lurking for a while and like a lot of the boat rebuilds I have seen. I own a small 12/36. Its all I know about it accept the fact it needs to be redone and its fairly old. I bought the boat, trailer, motor, trolling motor and paddles with it. If I remember right I only paid like $250 for the whole shabang. They bought a new bought and just wanted to get rid of it. I have used it a few times but in need of some TLC. Love to go fishing mostly on my own, sometimes I feel like taking friends out with my little boat. They dont like to get into places or stay out as long as I do, which is why I go mostly on my own. I love the fight the little fish give when hooked. Hopefully I can learn more from here as I go.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard dj722000. Happy to have you as part of the family. You'll find that most of us here don't want to quit fishing....so you don't have to worry about coming in too early. :mrgreen:


----------



## sbm2240

My bad, I never saw this link before...been on the board for about a month updating my build and getting some great feedback/tips from everyone on this site. Great group of members on this site. Thanks to everyone who takes the time to help others with their projects and questions!

My name is Sean, I live in Mass and have been fishing since I was little. I love bass fishing and unfortunatly due to work/wife/kids haven't done near as much as I'd like to in the past 5 years. So, bought a small jon boat, made it my own, and have been out multiple times already this season. We have a family place on a lake in Maine that still the best fishing spot I've found (no I will not say the location [-X ). Currently I'm gearing up for our annual "guys weekend" over memorial. This consists of 10-12 family/friends having bass fishing tournaments, drinking way too much, horseshoe tournaments and riding our quads during the day all over the state of Maine. It's heaven...

Sean


----------



## Southernman

Hey guys, just signed up! My name is John and I live just south of HOTlanta, Ga. I am planning on buying a alumacraft 1542 and would like to mod it out. I love that this forum exists and I am excited about getting my new boat. I am 36 and married with two boys who love to fish. Daddy has never had a boat though so this should be fun for everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself here and say that I am very grateful to be apart of this site. Looking forward to great interaction!


----------



## lswoody

Southernman said:


> Hey guys, just signed up! My name is John and I live just south of HOTlanta, Ga. I am planning on buying a alumacraft 1542 and would like to mod it out. I love that this forum exists and I am excited about getting my new boat. I am 36 and married with two boys who love to fish. Daddy has never had a boat though so this should be fun for everyone. Just wanted to introduce myself here and say that I am very grateful to be apart of this site. Looking forward to great interaction!



Welcome Southernman!!!!! I live about 2 hrs from you in Alabama just over the Heard County, GA line. I think you will like it here.


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard Southernman.

Us GA Boys are taking over.


----------



## texas bass

Hey my name is Rodney live in Crandall, Tx (DFW area)
Have a coleman crawdaddy, and fish bass mainly but will do other fishing also. Love the site .. AnNybody else in the Dallas area hit me up and lets fish..


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Southernman and texas bass. Happy to have you both here. Don't forget that we love pictures and if you have any questions....don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## swampbuggy

New guy from New Orleans. Found this site a couple of weeks ago and got the itch to build me something for the rivers and marsh around here. Ya'll have built some nice boats here. can't wait to find me one to build.


----------



## swampbuggy

How do ya put a signature in. 

Never mind got it


----------



## Jim

Welcome guys! 

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats SwampBuggy. Keep us posted when you find the right tin for your project....and don't forget you can ask questions to help decide what works best for you.


----------



## BarryG

Hello all! I just found this site and looks like a lot of good info here for tin! I've got an 05 PT175 Tracker w/75 Merc. Mainly fish Mark Twain Lake and just starting to learn LOZ. Looking forward to learning and helping others out here! :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings

Welcome Aboard to all the new members I've missed saying hello to! 8) 



Barry, I had an '05 Tracker with a 50hp merc, and really liked that rig. What color is yours?


----------



## BarryG

It's Red! With scratches in the painted portion only!


----------



## bulldog

BarryG said:


> Hello all! I just found this site and looks like a lot of good info here for tin! I've got an 05 PT175 Tracker w/75 Merc. Mainly fish Mark Twain Lake and just starting to learn LOZ. Looking forward to learning and helping others out here! :mrgreen:



Welcome!! I work in Fenton and live in Manchester.


----------



## fender66

Hey BarryG.....welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here. I'm in Fenton too and there's quite a few others very close. Looking forward to hooking up with you all some day soon.


----------



## rnsadb1

hey everybody! i am new to this site but have been reading alot on here this is a great forum and i can't wait to get to know all you guys! i love to fish for largemouth bass, i do fish local tournaments where i live at, thanks for reading and talk to you soon!


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard rnsadb1,

When you get a chance, complete your profile so we know what part of the world you're from. 

Glad you found us!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats rnsadb1! Happy to have you here.


----------



## New River Rat

I've been lurking, looking and learning here for a while, figured it's time to intro myself. Name's Sam, fish the New River in Virginia for smallies and muskies. Been at it a long time, the last 20 years out of a Grumman 1437 with a 25hp Johnson. Constantly find the need to modify or redesign or fabricate things that make life on the river easier. 

My current project is a Polar Kraft 1668. Realistically, it should be a 1648, but it's their business.







I'm getting ready to extend the deck for a seat, trolling motor, lights, anchor. I love to tinker and this has me pumped.


----------



## fender66

Way to go New River Rat and welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here!


----------



## rgpemt

Wow, after all the help and searching I have done here, I just found this thread!

I am Bob, I am a full time paramedic, part time pharmacy technician, volunteer firefighter (captain of my local department), and a professional educator. I live in Waltham, Maine, about 35 miles from Bar Harbor...everyone knows where that is! Moved up here in 1996 from "upstate" NY and planted my roots! 

I am an avid outdoorsman, love fishing...love fishing...love fishing! I do it all year! 

I have two of my own great kids, and the future wife has two of her own, they are all mine!!!! When I am not working in my ambulance, or putting out fires, I am working on my 89 ProCraft (See Holy Refurb Project) or just out FISHING! 

I love this site, have referred a bunch of my crew who are tinny's themselves! 

Thanks for all that you have done for my project, and I hope that one day I can return the favor!


----------



## Jay D

I am also new to this site. I have a Richline 14' that the title says is a 76 but appears much older. I love to fish small waters from a floatube, styrafoam kickboat or use the tinboat on big waters. Bass fisherman all the way but not against fishing for lesser fish (perch jerking) from time to time. :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Welcome Jay D.....Happy to have you as part of the TinBoat family! Where ya from??? There's a spot for that in your profile too. :wink:


----------



## Jay D

Flower Mound, Tx, DFW area. Yes the Mavs spanked the heat. :wink:


----------



## Jim

Jay D said:


> Yes the Mavs spanked the heat. :wink:



So happy about that!


----------



## jrbass

I am also new to this site, and not much with computers. I am 59 and live in piedmont N.C. I have been an avid fisherman my entire life. I fish out of 17' War Eagle with a 50hp Mercury tiller steer. I have owned everything from 20' Rangers to 14' V bottoms and this is the best. I am done with the big bass tourn. with all the big boats keeping the water churning. You can't catch fish running 70 mph up and down the lake!!! I like for everyone to catch fish and get much satisfaction out of helping young fishermen learn.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats jrbass. Happy to have you as part of the family.

As for being a computer whiz....no worries. If you can post what you already have...you'll be fine around here. We do love pictures though so you might want to learn how to post pics. Sounds like you have the right approach to bass fishing. If you can catch a fish going 70mph.....I'd hate to be the fish! :LOL2:


----------



## Ross

I am new here, already posted a few times.

I live in Success, MO. About 20 minutes South of Fort Leonard Wood, I work for the DoD as an Army Civilian. I recently got 14X36 Jon boat. I have a 55lb trolling motor to move it. It will be used mostly in smaller rivers for floats and fishing.


----------



## fender66

Ross said:


> I am new here, already posted a few times.
> 
> I live in Success, MO. About 20 minutes South of Fort Leonard Wood, I work for the DoD as an Army Civilian. I recently got 14X36 Jon boat. I have a 55lb trolling motor to move it. It will be used mostly in smaller rivers for floats and fishing.



Welcome....again. Ross. :LOL2:


----------



## albright1695

jrbass said:


> I am also new to this site, and not much with computers. I am 59 and live in piedmont N.C. I have been an avid fisherman my entire life. I fish out of 17' War Eagle with a 50hp Mercury tiller steer. I have owned everything from 20' Rangers to 14' V bottoms and this is the best. I am done with the big bass tourn. with all the big boats keeping the water churning. You can't catch fish running 70 mph up and down the lake!!! I like for everyone to catch fish and get much satisfaction out of helping young fishermen learn.



Welcome to the site. I sent you a response to your PM to me. Good fishin!


----------



## Skippy

New around here just stopping in here to say hello , and tight lines


----------



## fender66

Hey Skippy....great to have you here. :WELCOME:


----------



## brokevet

I am in the middle of Florida. I have an aluminum v hull a friend gave me. Missing a couple rivets. 13'6" long 4' wide. I have no idea who made it. Aluminum plate has nothing legible besides the 001195 stamped number. I have to wait until school starts back to play with it. Summer chores come first.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Brokevet. Happy to have you here. Looking forward to hearing about progress with your tin too. :wink:


----------



## brokevet

I am Chris too. Went with a friend to many stores today. He was buying electrical stuff. I asked about rivets. Was told nobody in the middle of Florida has solid aluminum rivets. One guy worked on airplanes years ago and might have some. Didn't know it was so hard to find rivets.


----------



## BONZAI

My first post was in the wrong thread. Way to go new guy!!! #-o 

So stopping in to say hey (again). Saw the great vid with the perfect song on youtube and had to join.

Being from San Diego, CA theres more boats over 20' here and Im all about being original.

Looking to build a father son project. Maybe a 16' Lowe or Tracker.

I want to trust a riveted boat, but hear they leak?

Anythoughts on spraying a coat of truck bed liner on the inside to keep the rivets in place?

Thanks all-Tight lines!


----------



## fender66

brokevet said:


> I am Chris too. Went with a friend to many stores today. He was buying electrical stuff. I asked about rivets. Was told nobody in the middle of Florida has solid aluminum rivets. One guy worked on airplanes years ago and might have some. Didn't know it was so hard to find rivets.



Hey Chris too.....You CAN find rivets on line. Here's the first example I found with a quick search. (Not sure they have what you need, only an example)
https://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/hapages/solidalumrivets.php


----------



## fender66

> I want to trust a riveted boat, but hear they leak?



Hey BONZAI.....it's true...rivets can leak. Then again, so can welds. I personally prefer welds, but that's my preference. Rivets can be fixed/sealed and are okay to have in a boat. Use the search function in the upper right hand corner of this page and you can find threads where people have fixed leaky rivets, and/or replaced them completely. I've not done it myself, but it doesn't look difficult with the right tools.

Also...welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here.


----------



## BONZAI

fender66 said:


> I want to trust a riveted boat, but hear they leak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BONZAI.....it's true...rivets can leak. Then again, so can welds. I personally prefer welds, but that's my preference. Rivets can be fixed/sealed and are okay to have in a boat. Use the search function in the upper right hand corner of this page and you can find threads where people have fixed leaky rivets, and/or replaced them completely. I've not done it myself, but it doesn't look difficult with the right tools.
> 
> Also...welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here.
Click to expand...


Thanks Fender,

Yes the search button will be my friend. \/


----------



## Twistedline

Howdy from Central Ca, Was passing by about a month ago looking for info
on a livewell & decided I would join up on what seems like a real friendly and
info filled site. I just retired (well Yeah, right) and am enjoying some down
time. I have a 1997 Tracker 16, 25hp. It has been a good little boat for me.
Well, thanks for letting me join up and I'll be looking at all the great
information that has been posted on here..

Twistedline


----------



## fender66

Hey Twistedline.....glad you found us and joined the fun. Congrats on the retirement and if you have any questions about that livewell....just ask.


----------



## Twistedline

fender66 said:


> Hey Twistedline.....glad you found us and joined the fun. Congrats on the retirement and if you have any questions about that livewell....just ask.



Thanks, Fender. 
I came on here sometime ago looking for comments on Fishmatepro. I had
been wanting to invest in something different than the lousy plastic
livewell that was in my tracker. I had been looking at his site for quite awhile
and then saw some negative comments on his business. I also have a retail
site and I know you gotta take care of your customers. Well without making this
a book, I contacted him and told him I would purchase a livewell if he would
ship it to me C.O.D.. He first said no, that his investor would not let him do that.
But he mailed me back and said he would agree to that.. I got my livewell and
he received my money order and all is good. I now see that he has posted
that he accepts C.O.D... He does build a nice well.. I have not got it installed
yet, but will be doing so soon.. As soon as I quit wanting to go fishing 
everyday!!
All is well, Twistedline


----------



## roblj65

Hi All!
My name is Rob and I live in Northern Maine. Really glad I found this Forum, have gotten a lot of useful info so far.


----------



## Jim

roblj65 said:


> Hi All!
> My name is Rob and I live in Northern Maine. Really glad I found this Forum, have gotten a lot of useful info so far.



:WELCOME: Rob!

Thanks for joining!

Just got back from Long Lake Camps in Princeton myself. I love it up there. Hopefully one day I would like to buy a small camp on a lake up in your area.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Rob. Hope your avatar pic doesn't represent a self portrait. :LOL2: 

Glad to have you as part of the family.


----------



## Robs94z

Hi everyone!! This is an awesome site. I'm Rob and I live in Jacksonville,NC. I have been in the Marine Corps for 11 yrs and currently stationed at MCAS New River. I have recently purchased an early 80's 1436 Monarch jon with a 77' evinrude 25hp on the back. I have already stripped the boat down, painted it and now builting a big casting deck on the front. Look forward to learning as much as i can here.


----------



## dougdad

Welcome Rob, enjoy!


----------



## Dragonman

Hey guys, I live in Central Illinois about 30 minutes from the Illinois River. I bought a Boat Last week. My family is a fishing family we go all the time. even more now that we have a boat lol. Im almost 40 have 5 kids and am married to a fishing woman(yay for redneck women). I found this site looking up boat pics lol and found lots of info here. I plan to stick around and am happy to get to know you all.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys! Thanks for joining!

Jim


----------



## fender66

Hey Rob and Dragonman.....welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you aboard.

Rob, Thanks for your service and Semper Fi. :USA1:

Dragonman....hold on to that woman!


----------



## gtn1994

my names theo and i live in grain valley, missouri. i am 16 and i began fishing recently with friends and now rely on it as a hobby since i tore my ACL and have very few activities i can actually do for the time being. i absolutely love fishing though. i fish a lot of ponds b/c i dont really have easy access to a lake, but i love learning new things everytime i go out. im really glad i found this site b/c it is very resourceful, neat, and fun! :wink:


----------



## fender66

Hey Theo.....great to have you here. I remember (barely though) being 16 and fishing. You have a lot of years ahead of you. Do you have a boat? (BTW...you don't have to. We're still glad you're here if you don't)

It's also great to have another Missouri guy! :mrgreen:


----------



## 223nbecker45

Hello boaters. Nick from Vacaville california. I took my step dads 12 foot boat camping (had to fix some stuff first) and had a way better time fishing than dirt dwelling. All he had was a trolling motor and he wants an outboard and don't blame him it took awhile to get around. Found this site and now I have to get my own boat! Just want to say thanks in advance for the help. 8)


----------



## fender66

Hey Nick....welcome to the TinBoat's family. Happy to have you here. Good luck in your search for a new boat.


----------



## gtn1994

fender,
actually my friend and I are planning on modifying his aluminum v boat, so im really excited for that. i've been looking at the gallery and have some great ideas for it. hopefully we can start on it within a couple of weeks and get some photos up!
well anyway thanks for the warm welcome!!!!!


----------



## Slypike

New member; just wanted to compliment you guys on a great site and community. =D> =D> =D> 

I just got back in a tin boat (87 Lund Mr Pike) after a 12 year break from aluminums to glass. Worst mistake I ever did was move from aluminum....spent more time polishing my Stratos than fishing in it! The Lund I picked up is in pretty good shape and I plan on modding it which lead me here! My boat prior to the glass was a 14' rowboat that I modded with decks, storage, live well so I am no stranger to messing with Tin.

Lotta great info here for mods, thanks again all.

Tom


----------



## fender66

Slypike said:


> New member; just wanted to compliment you guys on a great site and community. =D> =D> =D>
> 
> I just got back in a tin boat (87 Lund Mr Pike) after a 12 year break from aluminums to glass. Worst mistake I ever did was move from aluminum....spent more time polishing my Stratos than fishing in it! The Lund I picked up is in pretty good shape and I plan on modding it which lead me here! My boat prior to the glass was a 14' rowboat that I modded with decks, storage, live well so I am no stranger to messing with Tin.
> 
> Lotta great info here for mods, thanks again all.
> 
> Tom



Hey Tom....happy to have you as part to the TinBoat family. We love pics, so remember to take and share lots of them.


----------



## fish4thriLLs

Just joined the site the other day. Glad to be here.

I am 46 years old and reside in the heartland of KY near Elizabethtown. I work in material control in a manufacturing plant that makes brakes. Married since 1988 and have 3 kids living at home ages 11, 14, and 17.

I enjoy bowhunting and bowfishing with a traditional longbow and recurve bow. We own a 1980, 1648 Lowe flat bottom jon boat powered by a 1980 Mercury 25 HP OB motor with tiller steering and a Minn Kota 55 lb. thrust hand operated trolling motor mounted on the bow. Acquired this boat around the year 1995. Currently working to modify it into a more "comfortable" boat. Been a great boat!


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard F4T :WELCOME:


----------



## fender66

Welcome to the TinBoat family fish4thriLLs. Happy to have you aboard!


----------



## dougdad

welcome F4T


----------



## tboffshore

Hey guys my name is Tim and I just bought a 1648 grizzly jon with 25hp yamaha tiller. I plan on doing some mods (floors, gunwales, etc.) and I am so glad I found this site. There are some great looking boats on here and I am already getting some ideas on what I want to do. I will post some pics of the boat when I get home.


----------



## Brine

Welcome Tb

:WELCOME:


----------



## fender66

Hey Tim...welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board. Where you from? (might want to add that to you profile too)


----------



## butchertony

new member here.Im from covington ga.
i have a bass boat now but im looking to get me a tin boat soon.


----------



## fender66

ButcherTony....you have the right frame of mind. We've been waiting for you. :LOL2: 

oh...and, :WELCOME:


----------



## Spook

New member here just joined today , have owned a few tin boats so far but just picked up another the other day and boy is this gonna be a project and half. :LOL2: :LOL2: 

I'm from Mid/West Tennessee , love to fish and hunt . Thanks for a great site.


----------



## fender66

Hey Spook.....welcome to TinBoats. Don't forget to take, and share pictures of your project.....we love pictures.


----------



## Rusty_h

Hey everybody, my name is Rusty,
Been lurking for a while but just decided to join yesterday. I work for an Iraqi transportation company in southern Iraq; My Job is to manage the movement of cargo for the DOD (but I’m not a Fed/US. Employee). Our company is closing in Dec. so I hope to be home then. I’m thinking about taking next year off and getting my Masters of Arts but we’ll see when I get home, if a good job comes up, I’ll probably take it.
I’m retired from the U.S. Coast Guard and believe me, after 21 years of working on boats, all I want is a JON BOAT, maybe... and I mean maybe a Carolina skiff in future, One thing I believe about boats, the simpler the better!
I have a 1955 Starcraft that is similar to a J12 model made today. The boat was in great shape until last year, I put a 4 stroke 8hp on her and it was too much weight for the transom so now she’s leaking, this has made me decide to redo the whole boat when I come home
In June I came home for 25 days, as soon I got home I purchased a alumacraft 1448 standard Jon, I put the same 8hp on her, and it did ok, but with a full load 4 adults and lawn chairs, she wouldn’t plane out, so I restored a 15hp 2 stroke Johnson, bad thing is, I left back for Iraq 3 days before it was finished, so I haven’t got to try it yet, the wife says it’s great.
My plan is to repair my 55 starcraft and put the Johnson on her (yea way to much hp I know) and then buy a new 25hp Yamaha electric start for my alumacraft. 
Btw, I live in Metter Ga. While I was home I thought about trying to put together a Jon boat Jamboree and run the Cannochee River down to the Ogeechee, but the river was just too low. Don’t know if people on this site ever do stuff like that or not. Yall take it easy
Rusty


----------



## fender66

Hey Rusty....welcome to TinBoats and thank you for your service. :USA1: 

Sounds like you have a lot of boating experience already. Happy to have you on board. Stay safe and come home soon! The fish are waiting. :LOL2:


----------



## sailboat

Howdy all, My names Doug and am currently roasting here in NE Oklahoma. Been "lurking" around here a while and figured it was time to sign on. Currently still employed and hope to call it quits in a few more yrs. In the mean time have several points of interest I'm woking at and a "Tinboat " happens to be one of them. I'll proably get the most questions asked award for the year. I have been really impressed with the craftsmanship shown here on the various boats. SO Hi! Doug


----------



## fender66

Hey Doug.....welcome to TinBoats...and bring on those questions.

Remember...the search function in the upper right hand corner works wonders too. :LOL2:


----------



## Canoeman

Hey guys.. been here a cple days now.. just came across this thread.

Im up in MN, I primarily run and fish the Mississippi. 

:beer: :beer:


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Canoeman.....happy to have you here. Hope you're not running the Mississippi in a canoe. That can be some tough waters for a canoe. :wink:


----------



## erwinner

Hello all!
I'm Elec from Lubbock, Texas and I like getting out to the lake as much as I can!
My dad gave me his '89 Grumman 14" and a '72 6hp Evinrude and I finally got it all legal and usable and in the water about a year ago.


A couple of months ago my dad lost his everloving mind and surprised me with a brand new 15hp Mercury outboard because he wasn't happy that the 6 wouldn't plane out with both of us in it and we'd had a couple of (very minor) problems with the Evinrude. I've taken it out at least twice a week since I got the 15 and man, it'll fly.  



I've mounted a couple of swivel seats and replaced carpet and that's about it, but thanks to this site I now have to decide if I want to mod my Grumman (3 benches and a V floor isn't quite comfy) and put the 6 on a swim platform or put the 6 back on the Grumman and find a better hull to mod. Haven't seen many Grummans around here and I don't know how good of a boat it is. The transom does sit a bit lower with the 15 than the 6 and it takes on a bit of water, but it seems to mostly be from flying around hitting wakes and splashing in... If need be I'll steal my buddy's 16' aluminum boat and use it. He's convinced he's going to use his 1 outboard on his other hull, an old fiberglass trihull that needs transom repair. :roll: #-o

Thanks for this forum and I'll see y'all around the boards.
Elec


----------



## GTS225

Hey, all! Another FNG gets let in the door!  :roll: 

My given first name is Roger, 54yrs. old, and have bought my first boat ever about a month ago.
It's registered as a 1970 Richline, 12' semi-V hull. Got it for $225, on a functional trailer, (except for the lighting).
I have since replaced the transom ply and started cleaning it up and fixing miscellaneous leaks (It looks like somebody drug it around on the concrete a bit too much.) I have a few questions concerning positive identification, but that's a different thread.
https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q107/GTS225/100_1190.jpg

Roger


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: Roger!

Glad you found us.


----------



## Jethroe

Hey guys and gals of Tinboats.net :LOL2: Jeff here:
I found this forum while looking for answers, yeah answers! opcorn: and I feel like this is just about all I need, I feel like that just walked in the door to a new home. \/ I live on the lake and have had a few boats in my time (never a new or fancy one by any means :-({|= ) I am starting over when it comes to my boat and it's barely even a boat compared to what I want, :LOL22: but I guess we don't always get what we want but we get what we need.
I am looking forward to learning all that I can from this site, and makin some fishin buddies mean time :USA1:


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining!


----------



## fender66

Hey Jethro....welcome to the TinBoat family. You're gonna love it here.

I had to do a double take on the photo you posted. At first, I thought you were in flooded farmland and in between sheds.

Very cool looking old tin you have there. That will make a great project!


----------



## Jethroe

fender66 said:


> I had to do a double take on the photo you posted. At first, I thought you were in flooded farmland and in between sheds.


 
fender66, 
No I am actually in between two docks here in my neighborhood on the lake, the person taking the pic was my mom she was standing on the boat ramp. This is where we put our boats in the water you can believe its a tight squeeze... LOL. 8)


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just joined today I have been lurking for awhile now and stealing all kinds of great ideas. I am currently re-doing a 1990 16 foot Mirrocraft from the ground up (South Florida Back County Style). I have been working on it for a couple of months and probably a few weeks from completion. 

I have been taking photos along the way and will post the entire build when completed. Just wanted to thank everyone for sharing all their ideas and posting those o-so valuable pictures.


----------



## fender66

Welcome fool4fish....happy to have you here stealing ideas. :LOL2: 

Don't forget to post pics of your build too. We like pictures.


----------



## Gfoul

Hello
I live in Parker Colorado, a suburb southeast of Denver. I am 55 and work as a cabinet maker / finish carpenter. I am a Christian, a husband and a dad, a grandpa, and a Broncos fan. My wife and I love to fish and go every chance we get. My boat is a 14’ Westcoaster all welded aluminum. It is a work in progress but I have re-done a lot of it. I got it about two years ago. Here is a video I made about my boat. Hope it works. https://img585.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pzp6"


----------



## fender66

Hey Gfoul....welcome to the TinBoats family. Happy to have you aboard.


----------



## Troy M

Hello
My name is Troy M I live in White Bluff TN. I have been checking out your site for a few months and I really enjoy it. I have owned several boats in my life (48 yrs) and swore I would never take on another project boat. After looking at some of the amazing things you guys have pulled off, I got inspired LOL.

I have went and purchased a 1962 Lone Star (16') and I will be building her this fall and winter.

Thanks for the insperation Guys!!!


----------



## fender66

Hey...Welcome Troy. Happy to have you here. Don't forget to take pictures for us.


----------



## troutski

*
I posted this in the wrong forum, I've been a member for a while now and am enjoying it very much.
I noticed most of the members are from the East, are there any Pacific Northwest members? Like to share my knowledge and learn yours..

Chuck *

I would like to start off by giving you a brief history, have been boating most of my adult life...I live in the Pacific Northwest, Oregon actually. I do mainly fresh water boating, we have access to the Pacific but I keep my craft small as not to be tempted to venture into the Deep water.
I have owned a few craft over the years and the last two have been Aluminum, such a perfect materiel.
I am starting a project this year, I picked up a 1979 StarCraft, 14 footer w/windshield; in reasonable condition. I have a working knowledge of marine applications but this will be my first attempt at restoring an older craft. Up to now my other crafts have all been new, when I saw this diamond in the ruff I just had to mold life back into to it.
I am an avid Trout Angler this is how I became a boater, once you leave the shoreline you can never go back.
I know how to use a search engine and I will, if I do ask a question that seems easy to answer that doesn't mean it was easy to ask.
Would like to share and learn from others while I am here, Nice to find this site...


----------



## fender66

Welcome Troutski.....happy to have you here.


----------



## SevenPin

Hey there! I'm in Catawba, SC about 30 minutes from Lake Wiley and an hour from Lake Norman. I'm 56 years young (two weeks ago to be exact) and when I'm not working on Honey-Do projects :lol: , I like to take my "other" girl out on the water. She would be a 1999 Tracker Pro-Team 185 with the 90hp Merc. I haven't fished much lately (see above Honey-Do comment :roll: ) but going to get out more before it snows here :shock: :lol: :lol: . Thanks for the site and I hope to learn more about keeping my other girl running good (SWMBO says no new boat for a while :lol: ) 

I found the site through Bass Boat Central when Derek in MA posted about his tin-rig restoration. BTW Derek, great job on your TX-17 =D> 

Thanks.

SevenPin (aka Rick Ehlers)


----------



## fender66

Great to have you here SevenPin....even if you bring a honey-do list. Good looking boat too.


----------



## jgilbo17

hi guys my name is jason, i just recieved a 1962 arkansas travler tarpon 14ft aluminum boat and loving it i just got it today and was looking for ideas for it and found your forum, im located on the st lawrence river in massena ny which is where i will be taking this boat next spring,


----------



## fender66

Hey Jason....great to have you on board. Two things....we love pictures...and no question is a bad one to ask. Cheers.


----------



## Mud Fish

I'm here and glad I found this board, A rich source of information for sure. :shock: 

Recently moved down from Maine where I fished the Kennebec and Androscogin rivers for Smallies and stripers. Fished all over for trout. Fly fish and tie my own flies. Like to fish ultra light spin and bait cast for the big ones. Registered Maine Guide. 

I'll be posting pictures of my boat once I find where they should go.

(I claim the 1000 th reply as to this thread as mine... =D> )

Looking forward to contributing and learning. 

><{{ Mud ){('>
<")}((( Fish ))}}>< 

Galatia, IL.


----------



## fender66

Hey MudFish...welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here. =D>


----------



## V8_TITAN

Ill play. Im Javier, 19 will be 20 this Christmas eve. Born and raised in Tampa Florida. Anything else, just ask. Nice meeting all of you. I cant wait until I get another jon boat to mod, I would do the 12 ft I have but it is way too small for me !


----------



## fender66

V8_TITAN said:


> Ill play. Im Javier, 19 will be 20 this Christmas eve. Born and raised in Tampa Florida. Anything else, just ask. Nice meeting all of you. I cant wait until I get another jon boat to mod, I would do the 12 ft I have but it is way too small for me !



Hey Javier....glad you decided to play. :wink: Welcome aboard.


----------



## V8_TITAN

Thanks, I like the setup you've got in your sig. what is that, like a 14-16 foot with 25 merc ?


----------



## JeffChastain

Hey guys! Just joined after lurking for about a month. I'm from the Anniston/Oxford area of the great state of Alabama. I do know how to spell and read properly, if you can believe it. I've been fishing saltwater down in Florida for many years, and the extent of my freshwater fishing has been catching a buzz while trying to catch a catfish. But, recently went bassin' and realized that they fight alot like the saltwater fish I'm used to, and now I'm hooked! Bought a terribly old 14 foot super wide Crestliner about a month ago, and I've been painting it, and watersealing the benches. It'll be ready for the lake this weekend! I plan on modding it once it's too cold to fish it this year. I've been addicted to this site ever since I stumbled upon it. All this information probably shouldn't be free!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Jeff,

Thanks for joining! Looking forward to some saltwater reports from you.


----------



## JeffChastain

I sure wish I could still give them to you guys, Jim! Unfortunately I live in NE Alabama now, so I'm slowly learning freshwater bassin'.


----------



## fender66

V8_TITAN said:


> Thanks, I like the setup you've got in your sig. what is that, like a 14-16 foot with 25 merc ?



No, actually it's a 1756 with what used to be a 225 Merc jet. But that blew up on me in late August. I'm hoping to re-power her soon.


----------



## smallie_hawgin

Smallie_Hawgin AKA Eric
Fisheries biologist/manager in MN, Worked in CO, TX and MN since 1988 for each of the respective state agencies. Mostly relate to river biology and fluvial geomorphology stuff. I grew up on a "brook" in CT that elsewhere we call them "creeks", mostly love fishing for smallies as my handle suggests. Enjoy fishing in central MN on the Miss quite a bit, but venture out on a lot of smaller rivers and many lakes in the area with my 2005, 176 lo pro. Had a 1972 quachita jon with a 50/35 jet prior to that and did quite a few mods to it. All I can say is the RP was a major step up!! Looking forward to jabbering with you all... 8)


----------



## marty92xrd

Howdy,

I had a friend tell me about this place the other night and thought I would stop in and check it out. I recognize a few people here already which is pretty neat! I have been around outboard jets for some time, have fished out of them for close to 20 years now. I am a fulltime firefighter and I do work for a small boat dealership in southwest Arkansas on my days off. I do enjoy getting to play with the rigs and have been fortunate to be able to spend quite a bit of time in several tin boats. Looking forward to meeting some new people!!!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Marty. Happy to have you here....and thanks for your service as a firefighter.


----------



## marty92xrd

Thanks for the welcome!! Pretty cool place y'all have here. =D> =D>


----------



## AllOutdoors

Hello TinBoats! I'm new to the site and just wanted to introduce myself. I live in TN and fish the TN river, Duck river, and Buffalo river. I love fishing for smallmouth but largemouth and spots will do. I also target crappie (hey you got to eat something) and rockfish. All this is done from my Alumacraft 1756 RR. Thanks for reading and good luck in your boating and fishing adventures.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome enjoy the site I know I do


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats AllOutdoors. Happy to have you on board.


----------



## NickWa1980

Just noticed this part of the forum...started posting a couple weeks ago. My names Nick and I recently picked up a 1230 that a friend was holding in Wisconsin. Day and night I scanned this site for ideas. I was so excited to begin my mod, i jumped right in and haven't even touched a third of the other forums! So sorry for the late intro. I live just west of Chicago and have been fishing the majority of my life. Mostly in Wisconsin with my ole man who had a summer home there. Unfortunately he sold it and we all became busy with life. I love creating and building and since work is slow now, all major home remodeling projects have been put on hold. So I began fixing up an the ancient 1230 hand-me-down. It consumes most of my time and I'm proud to admit that I'm addicted! The world took me for a roller coaster ride last year, and after careful contemplation, planning and throwing the old lady out the door...ladies and gentlemen...it's time for some fishing!!!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> :WELCOME:
> 
> Thanks for joining!



+1


----------



## dually66

Howdy tinboats folks...my name is Robert....and....i'm a tinboatsaholic...i've been frequinting tinboats a lot over the past month since i found it...I read the posts and lurk the pics...I feel i'm addicted to this site...when do we get our TBA pins?....(tinboats anonymous pins)...But seriously...i got a 58 richline runabout slightly modded to a fishing boat about a month ago, and i started lookin up stuff for conversions on the web and came across this site...I thank you all for having this site...I try to fish when i can...and work, hang out with my family when i can't. I'm from dallas,tx...we need rain ...drought has been killin my lake time...hopefully we get the rain we need this winter so i can enjoy nature next year...i hope to post on ya'lls stuff , as well as try not to irritate too many ppl... PROUD TO BE MADE IN AMERICA


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome :WELCOME:


----------



## fender66

Hey dually66. Welcome aboard TinBoats. We're all happy to have you here.


----------



## Greer

Hey everyone. My name is Donald Greer from Virginia Beach, VA. I grew up fishing in tin boats since I can remember and fished consistantly throught my 20's. Somehow with marriage, kids, and golf I got away from fishing. As I've now my given up on the golf game (can't get any better without playing alot and I can't afford to play alot!), I really started getting the itch to get back into fishing and boating. I fish mostly fresh water here, North Landing River and its many creeks, Back Bay, and I've even ventured into a little saltwater fiashing in the inlets here in the area. In June I purchased an Alumacraft V16 with a 6hp Yamaha and have been having a ball. My wife and my son have also caught the bug. Good clean fun.

I'm starting a modification on the boat now and plan to start up a project page soon. Got alot of great ideas from the site here and my brain is just a buzzing with the possibilities. Stay tuned.

Thanks for such a great site, awesome resource.

Here is a specked trout (saltwater) I caugh recently. Ironically, I caught it on the same Yakamoto senco worm that I used for bass fishing.


----------



## fender66

Hey Greer....welcome to TinBoats. Good to see another family man sharing the love with his family.


----------



## Brine

:WELCOME: greer,

Nice lookin speck you got there. 

Glad to hear you've made fishing/boating a family event. =D>


----------



## Greer

Thanks guys. That was my first speck and it sure was tastey. :beer:


----------



## amkarlix

Hello, 

I have been reading this site quite a bit for about the past 6 months and the amount of information here is awesome. I live in central Illinois, and do a lot of bass fishing in strip mine lakes in the area. I recently bought my first boat, a 16 ft polarcraft. I have started working on it a little bit but the weather is starting to be uncooperative, so most of it will be put off until early spring. I plan on doing a complete overhaul with front and rear decks and will be taking advantage of the many great ideas that I have seen on this site. When I get a little more underway, I will start a modification thread where I'm sure I will have plenty of questions for the experienced people here. Thanks for all the information, this site is awesome. 

Aaron


----------



## fender66

Hey Aaron.....welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you here. Don't forget to take and share pictures when you do start your project.


----------



## plt3145

Hi you guys! Phil Thomas, new member and poster! I hope this post correctly! :?: Transplant from Phila., Pa. to Aulander, NC. Been here for almost 7 years and finally realized you can only do but so much yard work, house to do lists and tend vegetable patch before you go crazy and home becomes like a job! Thought fishing was boring[was I ever so wrong]! i am having a ball...like kid on Christmas! Finally decided to see what all the guys on the job were talking about and went to my in-laws in Va. and got my first lesson on fishing this summer. MAN, I AM HOOKED[no pun intended, well maybe so] but anyway. Married to a woman who lets me go fishing!  Or at least still try to fish. Bought a lil' 12 footer v-hull off craigslist and thought that would be that! Price was right ..or so I thought! [-X Bearings went on trailer, older model trolling motor about ready to quit and I am scared to fire up the 4.5 Merk that came with the set-up! Or maybe it was a set-up? Don't know, don't care, the guy was really nice and a CHRISTIAN MAN WITH SMALL CHILDREN AND WIFE. After looking at alot of sites to find out what to do with "MY NEW MISTRESS", AS MY WIFE CALLS IT, I found you all! And let me just say...you guys seem to be just what the doctor ordered. Thanks for being for guys like me who want to know but don't know DIDDLY SQUAT! :mrgreen: The ideas and the know how are just amazing and mind boggling at the same time. There is so much to see and learn from you all. Okay, whew! =D> Right now I am in the process of finding regular trailer hubs for the trailer. It came with 15 inch car rims and nearly bald 195/60r15's. It did alright before the bearings got tore to peices and I realized what I am up against! [-o< So far no luck! The hub is four bolt patern on what seems to be 4.5 or 5.0 center. Do I continue to look for the hub, settle for car tires(nothing is wrong with the hub as it is now) or do I fancy cutting off the stem and weld on a regular trailer axle stem and start from scratch? Remember, Momma is already asking about all the money I am spending on my NEW MISTRESS anyway! Well, that is the beginning of the marriage saga! But I am still having sooooooo much fun. 
P.S. I do want to strip and paint the trailer, possibly find mods for the 12 footer that I can do. Oh, yeah, it needs to be painted and the such. It is water tight, small, (I am pushing 280) the best I can make of it is a Blue Fin about 1984 or so! Pics will follow when I start doing. 

Again, thanks for being there for me and us! Great site...great folks!


----------



## fender66

Hey Phil....Welcome to TinBoats and the world of having more than one mistress.

Post a picture or two of your bearing problem so we/I can get a handle on what you're up against. I'm certain you'll get several responses.

Happy to have you on board!


----------



## Greer

Welcome Aaron and Phil. I'm relativity new here also. I've started my mod and have taking lots of pictures....I just need to get post started and load it up.
I heard a quote the other day that sums this site up..... if you share your ideas with other people your ideas will only get better.


----------



## fender66

> if you share your ideas with other people your ideas will only get better.



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## thegr8cody

Hey guys, let me introduce myself, my name is Cody I live in Lake Charles, LA but im from Ocean Springs, MS. I have browsed the site for months now and finally got around to joining in on the fun. Great site! full of information. If anyone is around the Lake Charles area feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## fender66

Hey Cody......welcome to TinBoats. You're gonna love being a part of this family. Look forward to getting to know more about you.


----------



## Hydro

Great site guys !!! Been lurking around for a while, but decided to get in the loop 8) 

From Lake Charles LA, fish bass mostly but have been known to get out and chase specks and reds on occasion...

I purchased a G3 1652DK this spring and have done many small modifications to it and will post pics soon... 

Thanks,
Hydro


----------



## fender66

Hey Hydro...welcome to TinBoats. Our family keeps growing and we're happy to have you on board.


----------



## vabeachxj

just wanted to say hi i have been reading the forums for awhile and finnalt decided to join. i live here in va and just getting back into fishing i finnaly picked up another tiiny but she needs alot of work but i am disabaled so ni have plenty of time to slowly work on her over the winter. i hope to get some ideas and all from the site which i have aready.


----------



## LonLB

vabeachxj said:


> just wanted to say hi i have been reading the forums for awhile and finnalt decided to join. i live here in va and just getting back into fishing i finnaly picked up another tiiny but she needs alot of work but i am disabaled so ni have plenty of time to slowly work on her over the winter. i hope to get some ideas and all from the site which i have aready.




Welcome!
This is the closest place to a family you will find in an online forum. I hate to brown nose so I hate to say it, but this place is run perfectly.


----------



## fender66

vabeachxj.....

Welcome aboard. We're happy to have you as part of the family....in case you haven't noticed...we love pictures.

Oh yeah....brown nosing will get you far too. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Remember LOTS of pictures please


----------



## vabeachxj

thanks for the welcomes will post some pics in the next couple of days possibly goin to look at a small motor tonight then just have to find a trailer


----------



## lets fish salt

really glad to be on board ! cannot wait to get my ,18.6 sea ark remodeled &back to salt water !! with all that I have read so far ,all the help that here on this site cant wait toget it started !thanks all !!!!!! "lets fish salt" :idea:


----------



## fender66

Lets fish salt....

So happy to have you here as part of the TinBoat family. Glad you've been doing well and surviving the aftermath of a stroke. You are correct....God is Good! Good luck with that boat and don't hesitate to ask any questions.


----------



## lets fish salt

thanks guys welcoming onboard no pun !forgot to say from ocala florida !any in the area mostly fish gulf ,ingles &gulfhamik think that how there spelled .if in of good place to get bait such in area1you count oncaptains cove outfitters to help you out!with places to fish ,good bait,chartering too! james zaloga &his wife are good people to help you! hope i can list that! they help my wife &i all time when we get to go! they have on most hot spots that area! lets fish salt !


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## skloak

hello all, my name is steve. i have already posted here on some different projects that i have completed, but i never saw this part where we could introduce ourselves. perhaps i got the cart before the horse, sorry bout that. 
anyway, i live in laguna vista tx. and fish for redfish and speckled trout. i grew up, however, in northeast texas, longview, kilgore, tyler area. fished all my life there for bass. then, later in life began fly-fishing for trout, browns and bows, up in brokenbow oklahoma; i miss that a lot now that i am as far south as one can go in texas. 
i am a christian: a youth minister, translator, musician, and whatever else my father-n-law/pastor of our church needs me to be. i thank God everyday for the mind He has given me to be creative when it comes to working in my garage and on my "tinny". many times i lie awake at night cause i cant get project i want to build out of my head!!! i am also a teacher for a local school district. i teach english 9-12 grade, also english as a second language.

thanks to all of you for such a great site; i have gleened many ideas from here so far, many of which, i incorperated on my last project. God bless you all!! Merry CHRISTmas!!!

steve


----------



## fender66

skloak said:


> hello all, my name is steve.



Hey Steve.....great to have you as part of the TinBoat family!

Also great to have another christian, youth minister, musician. Now I don't feel so alone. :LOL2:


----------



## skloak

fender66 said:


> skloak said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello all, my name is steve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve.....great to have you as part of the TinBoat family!
> 
> Also great to have another christian, youth minister, musician. Now I don't feel so alone. :LOL2:
Click to expand...

thanks a lot!! you do any fly fishing up your way?


----------



## fender66

> thanks a lot!! you do any fly fishing up your way?



I mostly bass fish. On occasion, I'll fish for crappie. I've been saving the fly fishing stuff for when I retire. I am looking forward to both...in another 11 or so years. :shock:


----------



## skloak

fender66 said:


> thanks a lot!! you do any fly fishing up your way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly bass fish. On occasion, I'll fish for crappie. I've been saving the fly fishing stuff for when I retire. I am looking forward to both...in another 11 or so years. :shock:
Click to expand...

that's cool. 8) 
retire, there's a word i don't think ill ever get to practice. i think ill have to be 90 before i can do that as a teacher!!


----------



## Cartman

Hello all,

I am glad I found this site, I've been going through the build/mod threads quite a bit before I joined and even more now; incredible work for sure. 

For me, I enjoy hunting and fishing (mainly inshore) as much as anyone. I will hopefully be able to add my own build thread as I am wanting to build a bit of a hybrid (bowfishing/duck/fishing) rig. I realize it will all be a big compromise on all parts but I'm ok with that. Until then I will continue learning and getting ideas. 

Great site you all have here.

Cartman


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: enjoy the site and remember we love pictures


----------



## Cartman

fool4fish1226 said:


> :WELCOME: enjoy the site and remember we love pictures



Thank you, Good looking pup in your avitar


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just one of my 4 ABs gotta love the bulldogs


----------



## dougdad

Welcome Cartman!


----------



## Creek Life

Just stopping in to say Hi! I've been lurking for awhile now looking for ideas for my first boat I got this past summer. Great site with alot of info and hope to learn more as I go.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Enjoy the site I know I do!!!!!


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard Creek Life. 

We have quite a few GA folks on here. Look forward to seeing some pics of your new rig.


----------



## KevinWI

Hello,
My name is Kevin and I live in Central WI. Grew up in Hayward, WI fishing the Chippewa Flowage.

Late this summer I purchased a 1996 Alumacraft 1648 Semi-V with a 25 merc tiller. Sweet little boat that came with carpeted removable floor decking installed. 
My intentions now is to mod it a bit and make it more user friendly for fishing and hunting. Lots of great ideas here...still working out in my head about a livewell...not many options out there to be honest. Not a huge fan of the hick look portable cooler, although I'm sure it works. Anyway, figured I'd join and eventually start the project this winter sometime.
Sometimes I like the projects more than the actual purpose... :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Hey CreekLife and KevinWI....welcome to TinBoats. We're all happy to have you here.

Remember....we like to see pictures with those projects. :wink:


----------



## wasilvers

Welcome Kevinwi! The more wi guys we get on here, the better!


----------



## HANGEYE

Introducing in this corner. Living in the Fox Valley, state of Wisconsin,. Weighing in at 210 pounds, with a life time record of 59 years 10 months is Doug "HANGEYE" DeWeert. At this very moment I am the reigning Tin Boats NEW GUY. Well.......isn't that special. 

I have lived my entire life about 30 miles south of Lambeau Field (GO PACKERS) and I think as much as I love to be on the water, I must have been born in a boat. If it swims, I will try to catch it. I own a 12' Northwoods V with a 4.5hp Merc and a Smoker Craft 140 Pro Mag with a 25hp Mariner. I also own another boat that we will not discuss here because the only thing metal on it is the motor and hand rails. I am blessed with a wonderful wife, 2 sons and 2 daughters and 7 grand kids (3 boys & 4 girls). We are lucky enough to have a second home "UP NORT" and spend weekends and vacations there. 

I just recently heard about this site, came here and looked around for a day or two and then signed up. I very much look forward to chating with you folks and maybe meet some new friends. Thanks for being here.

ps I found a new snow blower on line. What do you think?


----------



## Codeman

Welcome HANGEYE. Great bunch around here.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats HANGEYE. We're happy to have you on board.

However....now I'm glad we don't have snow here like you do in Wisconsin. :shock:


----------



## wasilvers

WooHoo! More WI guys - Welcome!


----------



## PitFishin'

Hello, Im from central Indiana. Im 29 and a union ironworker. ive always enjoyed fishing, but this past year ive fallen in love with it. i found this site while browsing tips on youtube. its really inspired me to get my own boat and customize it to meet my needs. there a lot of great project ideas on this site and i look forward to learning from all of you. hopefully ill have my boat in a month or so. ive located the one i want and made arangements now all i have to do is come up with the rest of the cash. ill get there. im fairly new to forums so youll have to bare with me. Thanks!


----------



## fender66

Hey PitFishin....welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board.

Good luck on your mission to get that boat. It's a new life once you're ON the water.


----------



## PitFishin'

thanks! been fishing with a buddy out of his father in laws basstracker, wich was great dont get me wrong but there was just something missing.... it isnt mine. so ive set out to remedy that.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## neighborDAVE

Hello to all,
I'm Dave and I live in the near Southern Illinois area. I have always been an avid outsdoorsman since I was a kid. I enjoy lots of different types of fishing.......especially bowfishing. Highly interested in the site since I will be reconstructing a boat soon hopefully before it begins to warm up. Also enjoy getting out in the woods year round for whatever may be in season, it's always a great excuse to go camping. Like there needs to be an excuse right??? Dave.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Dave!

Thanks for joining!


----------



## fender66

Hey Dave....

Welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board. I think you're probably only a couple hours from me too. Almost a neighbor.


----------



## bigwave

Hello all, My name is Kevin. I live on the west coast of Florida....Gulfport to be exact. I stumbled on this site a few weeks ago when I decided to fix my old jon boat up. I love to fish and plan on getting back out on the flats this year. As of late I have ventured far offshore for the elusive Blue Marlin, as well as numerous deep water groupers. I might even try for my first bass this year. This site is awesome, where the heck is the map everyone keeps talking about? 

Bigwave On H20 out...... =D>


----------



## neighborDAVE

fender66 said:


> Hey Dave....
> 
> Welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board. I think you're probably only a couple hours from me too. Almost a neighbor.


Actually we pretty much are, I live outside Waterloo. My boss lives in Fenton also, I frequent Fenton a lot. Cool....


----------



## fender66

neighborDAVE said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave....
> 
> Welcome to TinBoats. Happy to have you on board. I think you're probably only a couple hours from me too. Almost a neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we pretty much are, I live outside Waterloo. My boss lives in Fenton also, I frequent Fenton a lot. Cool....
Click to expand...


Very cool....we can hook up sometime on or off the water.


----------



## TimRich

Hello Tinboats! Tim checking in from sunny Central FL. I'm new to the world of tin boats but not new to watersports. I currently have 2 jet skis and have a blast with them. I recently aquired a 10 foot jon boat from my father inlaw (for free)  Not sure what the make model or year is but it was in rough shape. Just found a 2.5HP Mercury on craigslist and traded the guy my old RC car stuff for it! So to this point I haven't spent a dime on it...lol I will start a project thread and put up some pics. I wanted a small boat to take the kids out on and do a little fishing. After looking at some of the builds on this site I've got tons of ideas for this old boat!


----------



## fender66

Hey TimRich.....

Welcome to TinBoats. Sounds like you have a good starter for a tin mod. However...the rules of this forum are such that you have to pay something for your tin. No freebees.....therefore, I'll PM you my address and you can send me $20. I'll then forward a receipt to you and you should be good to go. :roll: 

Happy to have you on board!


----------



## bigwave

ha ha good one fender :lol:


----------



## neighborDAVE

haha.....what no more free lunches!?!? [-X


----------



## TimRich

fender66 said:


> Hey TimRich.....
> 
> Welcome to TinBoats. Sounds like you have a good starter for a tin mod. However...the rules of this forum are such that you have to pay something for your tin. No freebees.....therefore, I'll PM you my address and you can send me $20. I'll then forward a receipt to you and you should be good to go. :roll:
> 
> Happy to have you on board!



Do you take personal checks? Maybe I'll have my 3rd cousin twice removed on my mothers uncles side from zimbabwe wire you a cashiers check and all you have to do is cash it and keep a grand and send him the rest...hahaha
:LOL2:


----------



## Jakeo

Hello all.......I am Jake from Ohio and found this Forum this evening as I was watching U-Tube and painting some baits. I have been a member of Michigan Sportsmen for years and have 2 aluminum fishing boats. At the present time I am waiting to have a spinal Morphine pump installed in me to help with my back. its a looooong story but am optimistic that I will be fishing this spring.
I have owned over 10 rowboats from Meyers to Sears and am willing to help anyone if I can about quality.
I was given a 1973 14' Mirrocraft about 8 years ago so I completly re- did the boat and was not thinking at all of taking pics but the old owner did not recognize it. Its a very deep-V and my son and I or wife and I have used it for perch on Erie and Pike in the U P of Michigan. I have never felt a floor on a open "rowboat" so strong and all I did was paint and repair 4-5 rivets. its a very seaworthy boat .
Last summer, my wife and I drove to the Detroit area to look at a boat on Craigs-list and found the boat to be a stolen boat. I knew the deal was to good to be true and assisted the Police on catching the theif. No I am not a cop but I have been around.
On our way home, thru a wealthy subdivision, we spotted a man just pulling out a boat that was the longest rowboat I have ever seen and it had a For Sale sign on it!!! We stopped and without much thought bought the 1979 19' Alumacraft. Its a model F-18. I am searching for other owners so please help me as I want to restore it to original. 
It came with a 20hp Johnson and what a sweet running long boat and takes Eries waves VERY nice.
I am sorry that I babbled so long but this is my story and am open to any questions or comments.
Thank you and I look forward to becomming a part of this site.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Jakeo! Thanks for joining!


----------



## fender66

Hey Jakeo....babbling is free on TinBoats. Sounds like you have some great stories. Don't forget to take pics too.

Welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## Striker67

Hello, I'm Italian ( Rome) my name is Ettore and I love bassfishing
I recently bought a Topper in 1232 that I will use little water, I would like to change and I hope that with your help to do a good job.
I greet you all, and I will trouble you to ask you valuable advice.
Excuse me but to write using "google translator" if there was some mistake, forgive me :wink: 

Cordially  

Ettore


----------



## Jim

Striker67 said:


> Hello, I'm Italian ( Rome) my name is Ettore and I love bassfishing
> I recently bought a Topper in 1232 that I will use little water, I would like to change and I hope that with your help to do a good job.
> I greet you all, and I will trouble you to ask you valuable advice.
> Excuse me but to write using "google translator" if there was some mistake, forgive me :wink:
> 
> Cordially
> 
> Ettore



:WELCOME: My friend from Italy!  

Thank you for joining! Please post some pictures of the fish you catch in Italy.

Jim


----------



## fender66

Striker67 said:


> Hello, I'm Italian ( Rome) my name is Ettore and I love bassfishing
> I recently bought a Topper in 1232 that I will use little water, I would like to change and I hope that with your help to do a good job.
> I greet you all, and I will trouble you to ask you valuable advice.
> Excuse me but to write using "google translator" if there was some mistake, forgive me :wink:
> 
> Cordially
> 
> Ettore



Hello Ettore. It's great to have you here on TinBoats (International). Ask any questions you have. I'm certain that we can help. If you have pictures....we love those too.


----------



## Striker67

fender66 said:


> Striker67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm Italian ( Rome) my name is Ettore and I love bassfishing
> I recently bought a Topper in 1232 that I will use little water, I would like to change and I hope that with your help to do a good job.
> I greet you all, and I will trouble you to ask you valuable advice.
> Excuse me but to write using "google translator" if there was some mistake, forgive me :wink:
> 
> Cordially
> 
> Ettore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ettore. It's great to have you here on TinBoats (International). Ask any questions you have. I'm certain that we can help. If you have pictures....we love those too.
Click to expand...



Thanks for the welcome, just can not fail to post some pictures.

Small question .... After many posts I can start to make fun of Captain Ahab? :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

> Small question .... After many posts I can start to make fun of Captain Ahab? :LOL2:



No...you can do that now. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Goon

Hello all, all my friends call me Goon (got it from playing football while in the 4th grade because my coach mispronounced my name 'Magoon')

I have looked over every single project boat on this forum to gain ideas for my small boat project I have planned and I have gotten ALOT of information from yinz (yinz = ya'll in Pittsburgh).

I just graduated from Penn State with a degree in IT and just started as a software developer last week! With my new found income I have decided to revive my old boat from high school that me and my buddies used on electric only lakes to allow me to go fish when they are not available.

I thank yinz upfront for any and all help given to me!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Born and raised in PA to, now I live in sunny south florida. Good luck with your project


----------



## fender66

Hey Goon....welcome to TinBoats. This place just gets better every day!


----------



## roadkill636

well her's another new guy checking in. Im about an hour west of StLouis and boat on the Missouri , Mississippi and Gasconade rivers and Mark Twain lake


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Enjoy the site I know I do


----------



## fender66

roadkill636 said:


> well her's another new guy checking in. Im about an hour west of StLouis and boat on the Missouri , Mississippi and Gasconade rivers and Mark Twain lake



Good to have you here roadkill636. I'm betting that we fish some of the same waters. I especially like Mark Twain. Fish it many times a year. Maybe you can tell me more about that lake to help me out. :wink:


----------



## TimRich

Welcome aboard! Lots of great knowledge and ideas here...


----------



## retiredarmysarge

hello all just joined site and lookin forward to starting my boat upgrade by what ive been reading looks like theres lots of info on here im in the chicago area and fish lots of small ponds and lakes ---i.e were the big bass are so lookin forward to chewing the fat wit you all hope you dont mind an ol fart lol take care kevin


----------



## Jim

retiredarmysarge said:


> hello all just joined site and lookin forward to starting my boat upgrade by what ive been reading looks like theres lots of info on here im in the chicago area and fish lots of small ponds and lakes ---i.e were the big bass are so lookin forward to chewing the fat wit you all hope you dont mind an ol fart lol take care kevin



:WELCOME: Kevin!

Thanks for joining!


----------



## fender66

Good to have you here Kevin....and we love chewing the fat. Especially if it involves BACON! :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:USA1: :WELCOME: :USA1:


----------



## MikeeDaGuy

I been lurking on here checkin out some of the fantastic builds, gettin ideas in preparation of doin a couple boat remodels. Love the site, some great ideas and links to products that will make it easier to get goin when I do. . . my 1 year old and fishing take priority I am afraid. . . oh and the 4 letter word most all deal with. . . WORK!!
I will definitely take pictures and make a post when I get goin on it all. Lookin forward to the future here in Tinboats.net!
Mikee


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: This site is the best


----------



## fender66

Welcome Mikee.....Happy to have you on board TinBoats.


----------



## jpfankuch

This is a great site! Like almost everybody else I found this place while looking for ideas on fixing up aluminum boats. I am from Plymouth, Wisconsin and have a 14' Smokercraft that has been modified already. Unfortunately it also has several leaks and there is no way to get to them without ripping out the mods so I'm looking for ideas on what changes to make as long as I have to empty it out anyway. Just from the projects I read about already I can see there are lots of good ideas here.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats JP. Don't forget to take and share pictures with us on your mod...both before and after. We love stuff like that.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: JP and enjoy


----------



## BamaMan

Hi, I live in North Alabama. I have been checking out the site looking at all the great builds. I’m getting ideas for a 14’x48” flat bottom Jon boat I started on 2 years ago. Thank God I have a R71 Ranger or I would not be fishing. No if I did not have the Ranger. I would have my flat bottom finished. I love to fish for any and all species. I like to fish some small water areas, with shallow water with the flat bottom boat. I just want to make it a little more comfortable to fish out of. And as a bonus I can fish 10 times cheaper in the flat bottom with the 20hp Johnson. This site is going to get me back in the mood to get it finished. Thank you all for taking the time to post all this good information to help others. =D> =D> =D> 
Later
Dwight


----------



## fender66

Hey Dwight....Ranger or not....we're glad you joined. You're going to love this place and want to sell that Ranger real soon. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Keith1

Hi,
I have been lurking around here for some time and really enjoy this great site. I am 72 years old and retired. I live in South West Wyoming.

I now have a 15 foot Gregor Baja Special and it is powred by a 1988 30 HP Evinrude and that rig has served me well. As the name says "Baja Special" it's been used mostly in Baja California for everything from free diving to marlin fishing. [it's caught 9 marlin anf 1 sail fish] Like I said "it's served me well".

I am very happy to be a new member.

Regards, Keith


----------



## JamesM56alum

Keith we welcome you to the forums and feel free to ask questions and give advice we have some extremely creative members on here lol


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Keith! 

Thanks for joining!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Hope you enjoy the site as much as I do


----------



## fender66

Hey Keith.....it's good to have you here. Welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## seastar

Hi, I am an old guy from up north. We live in the middle of nowhere in SW Ontario, but spend the summer at Mitchels Bay on Lake St. Clair. My present boat is a 20' (glass and kevlar) Campion with a 135 rude and a 8hp Yamaha kicker. Looking for a 12 ft. jon and trailer to play in the shallows with. Picked up a gently used Minn Kota Maxxum 55 transom mount earlier in the week and was searching the web and found this site. Last Dec. I had a back fusion, so to get in shape my intention is to row this jon as well as getting out of it and walking in waders and relearning how to fly fish. I will never be satisfied with the jon as it comes so will be searching for ideas.
My preferred species is musky from the other boat. :fishing2:


----------



## Jim

Welcome Seastar!

I plan a dedicated Musky trip one day up to the beautiful waters you have up there. Until then we can live through your musky reports!


----------



## fender66

Hey Seastar......Welcome to the TinBoat family. I promise you that you'll get lots of ideas here for your jon. Promise!


----------



## dandabald

Hi, All -

First post from a tin boat newbie. I just bought this OLD 10' Sea King off of Craigslist - shocked my wife when I asked her to meet the guy and throw it in the back of my truck and take it home. See, I'm working in Chicago and saw the ad on CL - since the Grandson who lives with us is now a tad over 4 years old - it's time to teach him to fish :fishing2: .







The sneaky part of all this is I got my wife to clean out the garage . . . . . . . :LOL22: 

Anyways, for the paltry sum of $400 I got the boat, a 6 hp Johnson & a gas tank AND a cleaned-out garage.

Now I need to get back home to take the boy fishing.

Good to be here - I'm looking forward to tapping some knowledge and gathering some tips on these tin boats that never seem to go away.

Thanks ! ! !


----------



## fender66

dandabald....welcome to TinBoats. I love your story and look forward to hearing more.


----------



## rickybobbybend

Hi, Eveyone, from central Oregon. Love Tinboats; thanks to so many for so much. Been a member for a while with a few posts where I thought I could contribute. Guess I'm a secoond generation tinboater...when I was a kid my dad bought a 12 foot Alumacraft V with a 6 hp Evinrude. We fished it together for years...as long as he could make the trips... then he passed it on to me. My daughter learned to fish on it. Still have it and just restored it. Will find a family this summer I can give it to so they can start making some memories. Last summer I found a Gregor 1244 that was calling my name. Tried to resist but as we all know, that was futile. I am about half way thru' refurb and modest mods. I have a pretty good photo record and will get that posted as I move ahead with the project. Anyway, delighted to be here.
Rick


----------



## fender66

Good to have you on board Rickybobbybend. =D>


----------



## JamesM56alum

Welcome bro


----------



## kylebacc

Hello!

I'm a new guy. I have LOTS of forum experience, and LOTS of questions. So you'll be hearing from me pretty often in the next few weeks/months. I have a project I'd like to start working on, and I've never done anything like what y'all have got going on here. I've always lived by the ocean, and had fiberglass boats, so this PolarKraft is VERY new to me. As is modifying it to please me. I hope eventually I can be of some help to others, once I have made some mistakes of my own :mrgreen: 

Everyone likes pictures, so for my intro, here is what I have, the day I picked it up:







It's an 84 model, I believe, and it needs a lot of help. I think it's 18' or so. No shorter, maybe a tad longer. 40 hp mercury.

I look forward to meeting you all!
Kyle


----------



## fender66

Welcome Kyle.....that's a nice platform to start with. Keep us posted with any progress, and don't hesitate to ask questions if you have any.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Keep us up to date with your project. We love lots of pictures


----------



## JamesM56alum

Very nice boat man i like the way it's laid out. 

And welcome!! :mrgreen: i look forward to seeing more pictures of the progress


----------



## FOX FIRE

Salutations from Tennessee, a friend turned me onto TBs & I'm glad he did, my old flat bottom is in need of a good fix'n up , from whats on TBs ther's plenty of food for thought.


----------



## fender66

FOX FIRE said:


> Salutations from Tennessee, a friend turned me onto TBs & I'm glad he did, my old flat bottom is in need of a good fix'n up , from whats on TBs ther's plenty of food for thought.



Hey FOX FIRE.....happy to have you join us. Even if you are from Tennessee. :LOL2: 

Seriously....you will find just about anything "tin boat" you can imagine here. But if you don't, please ask.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Welcome!


----------



## Galveston340

*.....Howdy Ya'll from the Galveston,Texas area! I finally was able to retire from GTE/Verizon after "serving my time" and decided to fix up my flattie to fish out of. It's a lot cheaper to run than the Contender and will take me places that the other boat just can't go! Have already seen some excellent ideas from different parts of the country and will share some ideas that we use down here on the "South Coast" when I can. *


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Galveston340. It's great to have you on board.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Welcome bud


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: and happy retirement :beer:


----------



## CrewCab59

Want to stop by and say Hey from East TN. Just bought a old Larson and a starcraft over the weekend. 

Thanks


----------



## fender66

We just keep getting bigger and better.

Welcome to TinBoats CrewCab59! Great having you here. Take some pics of that boat and share them when you have a chance. We love pictures! :wink:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Like Fender said we love pictures


----------



## JamesM56alum

welcome


----------



## nimmor

I found this site while searching images for ideals for my Tracker restoration. Have found several detailed stories that have given me great ideals. Liked the site so much I decided to join. I'm not one who spends a whole lot of time on forums, I only belong to one other. But this one look good. In my spare time I like to fish and that is about it. I work nightshift so between work, wife, and 5 kids my plate is full most of the time. I live near Frankfort Ky and fish 95% of the time on the river.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: enjoy the site


----------



## CrewCab59

fender here are your pics you asked for  

Larson 
Year ?:
Lenght :15'
Wide Gunwales : 67"
Transom : 54"
Transom Height : 22"
35hp Johnson 2 stroke

Starcraft
1955 
12'
4hp evinrude


----------



## Whiskers

Hi my name is Ed and ive been lurking in here for a month looking at all the great work thats been done. Well all this warm weather and seeing what others have done has got me thinking its time to bring some life back to my aluminum driveway ornament  . I hope to talk to some good people on here and maybe get some good advice. Im sure ill be asking alot of questions and reading alot of posts. Oh im 37 years old and im pretty handy with tools and welders but I have never even thought about doing this to a jon boat.


----------



## JBooth

Welcome Ed! There is a ton of great information on here and I'm sure that you will be able to get help with anything you need.


----------



## Jdholmes

Welcome to the group! Looking forward to your build. Don't be afraid to ask questions, lots of helpful people here.


----------



## JamesM56alum

Welcome


----------



## Coach d

Been lurking for a bit and absolutely love the site. About to fix up the old sears johnboat that my grandfather fostered my love for fishing in. Have gotten lots of ideas from you all. Thanks for allowing me to be part of this great site.


----------



## Jdholmes

Pleased to have you..looking forward to another great project thread! Get her started!


----------



## JamesM56alum

Welcome my friend


----------



## Coach d

I'll make sure to take before and after pictures to share with others. Really looking forward to fixing up the boat. I know grampa is smiling from heaven at the fact I'm gonna embark on this.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## Coach d

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## RickyRick

My name is Rick and tonight I finally purchased my tin boat, a 1987 14ft gamefisher with a 7.5hp gamefisher motor, sounds like it was sale day at Sears when they bought it. He also gave me his 50lb MK copilot and an Eagle Strata FF. I will be the third owner and hope to take it out tomorrow for my maiden voyage in it.
I really dont want to deck it out or anything crazy, but I have been lurking on here for a bit and notice how active the members are and hope to use some of you veterans out there to help field all the questions I am sure to have very soon. 
Most of fishing has been catfishing from the shore and now I hope to get into the Bass and Crappie and anything else that will strike when I am out. Well thats it for now, I will take some picture tomorrow as it was dark when I finally got home with my boat.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Rick!

No need to do any fancy mods if the boat suits your needs! Have fun and be safe on the maiden voyage. We then expect some nice fishing reports from you and pictures of your boat! :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Hope you enjoy the site as much as I do


----------



## RickyRick

Jim/Fool4Fish, thanks for the welcome. I am already using the boards for information and plan on being an active member helping out whenever I can too.


----------



## Frogman Ladue

Hey fellas,

I came across the site during the winter. I wish I would have found it sooner. I got a 1960 Crestliner Sportsman 12" shallow-v. I keep on telling everyone "I'm in to vintage boats". In all reality, I found it for sale one the side of the road for $150 on pay day. :mrgreen: I did a restoration/duck mod in Sept 2010. I'm currently moving some seating around and doing some touchup work. I'll post pics as I go. Unfortunately, I don't have any early pics to show from the original mod. 

On thing that I will add is, I gotz one of dem'thar Harbor Freight trailers that's be reworked, tweaked, and modded. I've seen a few posts on that subject 'round these parts. I'll get to a big thread on that when the time comes. Until then, I got some painting to do before the rain hits.

Frawg


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Frogman this is the best site on the net enjoy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JamesM56alum

Welcome!


----------



## Heep79

Hello from Southeast Michigan

I acquired this boat and trailer on a trade couple years ago, I'm planning to fix it up and put it to use this summer.

My intended use is some fishing of some small ponds and rivers nearby, also transporting my camping gear when we do some island camping in northern lower MI.
Im not much of a fisherman these days, I use to enjoy it on my grandparents farm pond when i was young - catching buckets full of bluegill and sunfish, cleaning and pan frying them on the spot. Now that I have young uns I want to give them a chance at it too.

I dont know much about the boat (or any boat for that matter) other than it has a sticker on the side that reads DELHI. It is just short of 12 feet long and about 44 inches across at the top of the back of the boat (transom?) From what Ive been reading I would guess it to be a 1232? It appears to have some type of foam filled benches. Not much else to it really.

It looks to be in pretty good shape, like stored inside good shape. It doesnt look like it was used all that often, other than to totally geto rig the wood at the back of the boat. So far my plan is to replace the wood, add a floating floor with carpet, add perhaps some padding or carpet to the benches, and go for an electric motor for propulsion. If I get any use out of it then Ill make plans to improve other things at the end of the year.

The other trick is to get the trailer in shape. It looks like some old steel trailer for a 14 foot boat perhaps. It it pretty heavy, has long trailing arms with coil springs and shocks for suspension. It has been messed with, has some rollers and some boards attached to it. Im planning on simplifying it as much as I can and fixing some simple bunks and guides to hold the boat.

Im going to try to attach a couple pictures of the rear of the boat to illustrate what I have to deal with on the wood replacement:












Anyway, wish me luck  Ill take any pointers or advice I can get


----------



## BassHound

HI EVERYONE !! 

Can't believe it took me this long to find a friendly site for fellow Tin boat owners.. 8) 

My name is Brent and I first developed a love for boating and fishing as a lad growing up in the panhandle of Fla. Currently live in Spartanburg SC and enjoy chasing those little green fish. Right now I'm on my 2nd aluminum boat. First one was a Bass Tracker TX 17 with a 70hp tohatsu. Now I have a Tracker Grizzly 1654 with a 25 hp Merc that is a fishing machine. I will post some pics as soon as I figure out how too. I bought it new and it was just a boat and trailer. Everything on the boat I have done myself and its gratifying that way. 

Current status
I-pilot trolling motor.. 1000 thumbs up
Hummingbird 898/ down scan and side imaging.. 1000 thumbs up
2001 25 hp 2 stroke Mercury long shaft tiller.. For sale, want more power !
Many other owner mods that I created. 

Look forward to being a part of the family...


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## Crusty_Josh

I'm a new member i just acquired a 14 foot ouachita jon boat. i'm new to boating. i got a minnkota 17lb thrust trolling motor with it, but i'm looking for a small pref 4 stroke outboard. i'm near jackson mississippi. thanks


----------



## bigwave

:WELCOME: Crusty Josh


----------



## Crusty_Josh

Will be posting a few pics of my revamp of the old boat


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Enjoy the site and yes be sure to post lots of pics


----------



## gfmun

Hello, my name is George and I live in Granbury, Texas. I will be 69 in a couple of weeks and am getting back into fishing after a very long time away. I just bought a little 12 foot aluminum semi-V and we have a couple of Kayaks also. I am mostly catch-and-release unless the fish is injured and will not survive. My Grandson Steve told me about this site and I am happy to be here and learn some things.

thanks,
George


----------



## Captain Ahab

Welcome George - glad to have you!


----------



## barracuda7199

Hi I am from southeast Georgia I have a 14 42 alumacraft with a Nissan 25 tiller. That's my new to me fishing boat. This is an awesome site with lots of great info and craftmanship. I also am looking to sell my old rig its a 14 36 fisher with a 81 evinrude 15 electric start with foot control trolling motor. Outboard runs great new water pump and fresh carb rebuild.


----------



## 1munford

gfmun said:


> Hello, my name is George and I live in Granbury, Texas. I will be 69 in a couple of weeks and am getting back into fishing after a very long time away. I just bought a little 12 foot aluminum semi-V and we have a couple of Kayaks also. I am mostly catch-and-release unless the fish is injured and will not survive. My Grandson Steve told me about this site and I am happy to be here and learn some things.
> 
> thanks,
> George



I love this site tons of info!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to both of you!


----------



## JaxJonBoat

Hello everyone. First I would like to say thanks for all the awesome information on this site, I have been surfing it for several weeks now and every question I have had I was able to find in a thread so far. I love all the ideas everyone has on here. I live in Jacksonville Florida, but was born and raised in east central FL. I am building this Jon to get up into the creeks to get some Red fish and Trout and also to grab some flounder in the flats. Trying to keep it simple, light weight and inexpensive. You can see my build thread at https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=24757

The one thing I have done that seems unique is that I was able to powder coat my Jon, which I hope will last many years. I just ordered the HF boat trailer this week and expect it sometime next week, I will post pics of that build also.

Here is where I am at now in the build. Before pic first.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Boat looks great


----------



## Nathan Sampson

I just want to step in here introduce myself and say Hi. So Hi. I am Nathan Sampson. I bought my first boat in the fall and can not wait until i can go get it and start modifying it to my specs.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Good luck with your mod. Be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## Hoosier Vet

Happy Easter to all you tin boat users.
They call me the Hoosier Vet
Been bassin for going on 55yrs. Have had all the glass boats i want. Now i'm a john boat man. Bought me a 14ft smoker craft that i converted to a bass boat. All capeted with a 9.5 johnrude motor.

Looking forward to chatting with other john boat users.

Will snap a few pics of my remodel here in a day or two.

Thanks for a great site.

Hoosier Vet


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Gentlemen!

Thanks for joining our site! :USA1:


----------



## Bugpac

Welcome fellas. Add your location to your Avatar, you may find some local fishing buddies that way. =D>


----------



## Nimrod

Greetings all from the Great Southwest of Michigan, the Allegan County "area" to be a tad bit specific. I go by Nimrod. Kind of a long story. Well not really I just can spin it out to last awhile. I can tell that story another time over a daddy pop. You will find I tend to ramble when I type too, not sure why. Guess I like to hear my keyboard.

Any who, I found this great site searching for ideas to modify the 14 ft Smokercraft I acquired a few years ago. Seems my 15 ft canoe is getting a little cramped with a family of 4 with 2 growing kids. My wife is Yooper girl (Thanksgiving at the in laws is GREAT when you spend it in a deer blind in the middle of Michigan's Upper Peninsula), my boy (7 yo) loves to be outdoors and my daughter (3 yo) has deemed herself the Fishing Princess. She is fitting the role very well, if I can say so as her dad. Wait I just did. 

I've been checking you all out for a few days and must say you guys look good... [-X I am still looking thru all the builds and deciding how I want to put my (lack of) skills and (lack of) a budget to work. Not sure Red Green has enough duct tape to compensate for my lack of ability but who knows what I will get myself into. I am thinking just opening up the lay out and putting in a flat floor in the middle with some storage fore and aft. Oh and some sort of motor maybe helpful getting the beast moving in the water. She sits on a decent trailer and owns a set of oars. Seems her motor left her for what it thought to be a better craft. Crazy boy.

In the mean time I hope to read and learn from everyone and maybe interject some totally useless commentary into conversation as I go. Once I jump into the mess I will share with everyone my history with the vessel as well as my screw ups as it proceeds. Not only to teach others what not to do but to get help from you all so my boat doesn't turn into the Structure Saloon for the fish to hang out around. 

Hope you all will have me. I will do my best to help the forum with whatever I can... which, be warned, is likely not much. By the way I tend to ramble. Hope everyone has a wonderful week. Need to catch the rerun of River Monsters from last night. 

Tight lines. 73s. Shoot straight.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## 11Charlie

Howdy from NW Georgia! Fixing (hopefully) to be a proud owner of a 16.5' Eldocraft with a 25hp Mariner equipped with two brand new trolling motors. Previous owner has already made a small mod on the front of the boat with a fishing deck. My only concerns are he stats that the motor was running over a year ago but now it won't due to a gummed up carb. What can I do to protect myself from getting burnt if the motor is indeed dead. Compression test? My only other alternative is to take someone with me more familiar with outboard motors.

Steve Sharp Dalton, Ga.


By the way....I am located right in the middle of a bunch of great fishing spots. Carter's Lake 20min, Lake Weiss 45min, Lake Marvin 20min(trolling motors only), Lake Chickamauga 30min, two rivers the Coosawattee and the Conasauga Rivers. Great for flat bottom boat fishing.


----------



## fender66

Hello to all our new members. Great having you on board TinBoats. Don't forget that we love pictures of your tins, your fish, and anything else you'd like to share with us.


----------



## Treebeard

Greetings from upstate NY everyone! Not sure why it took me so long to find this great site, but glad I did.. I've loved tin boats my whole life.. even sold them for a while.. I started out with a skinny 12' Jon , but I outgrew it before I got it :roll: I sold it after salvaging the sunken hull, and moved up to a 12' v-hull Grumman Fisherman..then came my first true love.. an 18' Grumman Superfisherman, with a 120hp mercruiser I/O.. from which I wreaked havoc on fishes from Canada to the Carolinas for over 15 years.. I currently have a 2001 18' Voyager Jon w/ 40hp 'Rude , and also a 70's era Ouchita 14' V-hull that I throw in the back of the pickup to hit the smaller waters.. I look forward to learning and sharing with my tin boat brethren!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Hope you enjoy this place as much as I do


----------



## IwanaFish

Live in southern Indiana. Not to far from the Louisville Ky border. Not been a boat owner or serious about fishing for several years. Bought an old 16' Sears(i think). Been stalking the site for ways to tinker with it. You fellars are great, and have some really cool ideas. Thank you for sharing. 

Lonny


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## fender66

We just keep getting better every day. Welcome to all the new TinBoat members!


----------



## 24Vford

Just bought my first boat 16x48 Jon all it has right now is a 55 pound thrust trolling motor. Glad I found this great site.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Be careful this site can be very addictive :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

24Vford said:


> Just bought my first boat 16x48 Jon all it has right now is a 55 pound thrust trolling motor. Glad I found this great site.



That's a great size for a boat. You're going to love it. Welcome to TinBoats! You're going to love it here too! :LOL2:


----------



## Rock

hello eveyone! my name is beau. i just found this site, and i'm excited to find a group of guys that have the passion for modifying cool stuff. presently i'm a member of a local jeep club(and web forum), where we modify jeeps. i'm looking forward to doing this to a jon boat. i have struck a deal with a guy locally, to pick up a 14' flat bottom tomorrow. it is a 94 model, w/ a 94 evinrude 20 hp. i'm looking forward to the build, as much as i am fishing. this is going to be interesting!


----------



## fender66

Hey Rock....we love that you're here. Welcome!

We also love pictures. Care to share any from your jeep.....we'd like that too!


----------



## Rock

i was looking thru my pics, and having trouble finding the re-sized pics. here's one.


----------



## Rock

thanks for the welcome. i'm really looking forward to picking up my boat tomorrow. i cant wait for the new addiction to begin. i'm sure i'll be looking to you guys for a bit of advice and direction.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Rock! 

Nice Jeep! 

I told my wife I am having a mid-life crisis at 39 and that I need to find my youth again. I asked her if I could buy this jeep......


----------



## Rock

i think i may have been born with a mid-life crisis, but i did notice a increase in crisis activity around the age of 39. i'm 42 now and knee deep in it... thanks for the welcome! i hope the wife said yes on the jeep purchase! :beer:


----------



## fender66

That's a sweet looking Jeep for sure!


----------



## Rock

Thank you, i'm looking forward to getting my hands on that boat!


----------



## 11Charlie

Well it is final. Joined tinboats three days ago, and my dream of owning my first boat came true Tuesday. I believe I got a good deal on this boat. It's a 16.5' EdoCraft aluminum jon boat with a pretty well installed what I am going to call a fishing deck on the front. I have the for sale picture attached but will download my newer ones later. Came with two fairly new trolling motors, a Mariner 25hp motor which needs a carburetor rebuilt (wonder how much that will set me back), and trailer. Paid $1200 for the whole package. 
The only drawback is that the trailer seams to be a little short for the boat. When I hooked the boat up to my vehicle I noticed that there is only about 18" of clearance from the front of the boat to the back of my jeep. If I turn farther than 45 degrees the boat comes really close to hitting my Jeep. Looks like I will be adding an extension to the tongue somehow. Anyhow, excited as crap along with my 13 yr old son about tinkering with our toy. 
Later,
Steve S


----------



## fender66

Congrats! That's awesome! =D>


----------



## Rock

that sounds like a great deal... congrats!


----------



## Heep79

Rock said:


> i think i may have been born with a mid-life crisis.....
> :beer:



I think that is probly the best way to describe my condition as well.


----------



## 11Charlie

Same here! Just turned fifty, went from racing XC mountain bikes to trolling around lakes and ponds enjoying what life remains. A darn good way to finish out! If this is what a mid life crisis is I'm ready for another one. 




Not only have I served a awesome country. 
I serve an awesome god!!!


----------



## 11Charlie

I forgot to mention. I do live here in the carpet capitol of the world and have connections to outdoor and marine carpet. Let me know what color and I'll send you some samples and price.

Later,

Sharpie


----------



## M1-1

Hi Everyone,

FNG here from Minnesota. I am just wrapping up the "rehabilitation" of my very first boat. It's an early 80's/late 70's Landau model 1460v (i'm 80% on this can't recall at this exact moment).

The boat has been sitting in the back 40 on the trailer since I was a kid. Holds water great so I figure it should float. I'm just finishing up decking the front and rear along with floors in the middle two spaces between seats. Wiring is about finished and the carpet is all wrapped up. I know, I shouldn't have used carpet...haha

I've been perusing this forum since I got the boat, and have utilized much of the information found within  Thanks everyone!

I still have some questions which is why I'm registering. I will post them in the appropriate areas in due time.

Cheers!

M1-1


----------



## fender66

M1-1 said:


> I've been perusing this forum since I got the boat, and have utilized much of the information found within  Thanks everyone!
> M1-1



Looks like you owe us a lot of pictures! :roll: 

Seriously....welcome to TinBoats. It's about time! We've been waiting for you. :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

fender66 said:


> M1-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been perusing this forum since I got the boat, and have utilized much of the information found within  Thanks everyone!
> M1-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you owe us a lot of pictures! :roll:
> 
> Seriously....welcome to TinBoats. It's about time! We've been waiting for you. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


+1 on the pics and :WELCOME:


----------



## catmansteve

Finally registered, been lurking here for months, taking in all the knowledge I can. 
The name's Steve, live in the eastern panhandle of good 'ol West-by-God. My passion is river fishing, primarily the Upper Potomac between Paw Paw and Hancock, and also the Cacapon. I have two tin boats, a 60-something 1436 Eldocraft with a 69 Eska 7 given to me by my dad, and a 1438 Fisher MV with a 66 Evinrude Fastwin 18 I just purchased last week. I modified the Eldo for catfishing, as of yet haven't done anything to the Fisher.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Enjoy the site - I know I do


----------



## wondering

new here. just trying to make some friends and enjoy it


----------



## fender66

wondering said:


> new here. just trying to make some friends and enjoy it



Well, my friend......Welcome to TinBoats! We have lots of folks from GA and I'm sure you'll find someone close to you.


----------



## Brine

Just "wondering" what part of GA?

Welcome aboard.


----------



## byounghusband

Hi All!!
Just found this site and am I glad! I recently (09/11) bought a used 1971 14' GM (that's what the title says) Jonboat. It has a 1973 Johnson Seahorse 20 hp outboard, a 50lb thrust Minkota trolling motor on the transom and an Eagle Fish-mark 320 fish finder. I'll post pics of it and the fixes/upgrades/redo's, etc in the Project folder as I get things done.

I look forward to getting her lake worthy.

Thanks!!


----------



## charnley

First off, great site. Came here initially looking for info on aluminum hull repair. Became hooked on the restroration threads, and been trolling ever since. Hopefully will have my own build going soon, but walleye opener is next weekend. Family, friends, fish. Booyah.


----------



## jerseycat9

Howdy folks new member here looking for ideas and maybe share some of my own idears. I just happened across this site last night and joined however I do see some familiar faces from other forums :-D


----------



## Aft Backwards

Hi Everyone. New guy here. I have a 1951 Sears 14' Flatbottom that I'm rebuilding to suit my needs. There will be NO carpet. Love this sight! The majority of fishing forums I've found have looked down their noses at my little boat. 
I live in Ormond Beach Florida, and fish saltwater in the backcountry streams, Tomoka Basin.
I call my boat Aft Backwards. You can call me Benny Fishall.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members, hope you all enjoy the site.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to everyone. I keep saying we just keep getting better and I mean it.


----------



## cardosadan76

Hello, I'm here in RI. I just bought my first john boat so I can take my two boys fishing on some local lakes. I'm a 35 year old father of 3, OIF 1 veteran, and have been fishing and hunting most of my life. I've seen some pics of the mods done to john boats and I hope to get some ideas for mine. its a 15 ft I bought from my neighbor for only $700 with an electric trolling motor.


----------



## fender66

cardosadan76 said:


> Hello, I'm here in RI. I just bought my first john boat so I can take my two boys fishing on some local lakes. I'm a 35 year old father of 3, OIF 1 veteran, and have been fishing and hunting most of my life. I've seen some pics of the mods done to john boats and I hope to get some ideas for mine. its a 15 ft I bought from my neighbor for only $700 with an electric trolling motor.



Sounds like you have a great start cardosadan. You and your boys are going to love the time you spend together! Welcome to TinBoats. We're happy to have you on board.


----------



## sniper_trf

well, i posted my intro in the wrong spot. anyways its on the main waterhole page.

-Tyler


----------



## papa

Hello! I have visited te sight many times while tinkering with my old 14' Sears boat. I finally registered. I bought it 3 or 4 years ago and me and the kids float it every weekend the weather is decent. We caught a mess of trout on Pattison Lake opening weekend. Pretty basic set up with a Nissan 5hp that started on the first pull this spring. It also has a Minn Kota trolling motor that does the lions share of the paddling and a Hummingbird fishfinder. I have added new plywood to the transom and seats last summer along with some carpeted decks so my 3 year old grandson can get around. So far this season I added myself a raised fishing seat so I can see over the kids, and plug welded some old holes in the transom which stopped the leaks. I might add another fishing seat and getting ready to paint it some time soon.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Sniper and Papa! Fenders right we get bigger and better everyday =D>


----------



## MaineIAC

Hello everyone... I have found another site that relates to one of my hobbies... (also a member of HondaShadow.net, Intruderalert.net, Rimfirecentral.net, MosinNagant.net, Iboats.net, Clublexus.net, tractorbyme.net and now Tinboats.net) These websites are great. All have motivated me to push my abilities through the knowledge we all share with one another... 
I have looked at a few of your tin boats and would like to show you a project I finished last spring... (ill post a different thread in the watering hole forum.) :wink:


----------



## fender66

MaineIAC said:


> Hello everyone... I have found another site that relates to one of my hobbies... (also a member of HondaShadow.net, Intruderalert.net, Rimfirecentral.net, MosinNagant.net, Iboats.net, Clublexus.net, tractorbyme.net and now Tinboats.net) These websites are great. All have motivated me to push my abilities through the knowledge we all share with one another...
> I have looked at a few of your tin boats and would like to show you a project I finished last spring... (ill post a different thread in the watering hole forum.) :wink:



Welcome aboard. Now that you're here.....give it a few days and you'll lose interest in those other forums. :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Looking forward to your build pictures.


----------



## Bean Counter

Hello, I have been lurking for some time getting ideas for my next project boat. Decided to register to join in on the fun. 

I am a 61 year old fat man with a wife, three kids and 3 1/2 grandkids. I hope someday I will get to retire & fish everyday but it will probably not happen real soon. 

My last project boat was a Generation III 1232 that I fixed up just like I wanted. It was destroyed in a fire in January so I found my new project boat at an estate sale. It is a Crestliner 1448 with a 20 HP Johnson outboard, Motorguide foot controled trolling motor, a Humminbird SX 200 fish finder and sits on a pretty nice trailer. I will be posting pictures this weekend before I start the modifications. Fixing up a boat is almost as much fun as fishing with it when it is done.


----------



## fender66

> I am a 61 year old fat man with a wife



Why is it easy to conjure up a picture of you in my mind? Oh yeah....you just described half the people I know. The other half are women. :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## foxmulder

Realized I haven't introduced myself yet.

My name is Mike, born and raised in Winnipeg Manitoba, Canada. I am 29 with a lovely wife and daughter. I am a CATV and low voltage cable installer with the cable company up here. I have an ~80s 16' Starcraft Seafarer with a 15hp 4stroke merc on it, that I am slowly redoing from bow to stern, before it I've had a 14' Lund deep V, a 16' Aroliner and a 12' Sears. 

I also enjoy long walks on the beach and holding hands?


----------



## fender66

> I also enjoy long walks on the beach and holding hands?



You and Ahab are going to get alone real well. :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Seriously....welcome aboard.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: ALL


----------



## screech

Hello all from the SF Bay area! When looking for ideas and materials for my recently accuired 14' Gregor I came upon this site. And man... this is just what i was looking for. You guys have put together the best resourse and info/club web site for anything aluminum boat related. I am exited to tear into my 14' Gregor (1967 and looks every bit that old) and get all of your opinions through out the build. Ill post some pics when I figure out how.
Screech


----------



## fool4fish1226

screech said:


> Hello all from the SF Bay area! When looking for ideas and materials for my recently accuired 14' Gregor I came upon this site. And man... this is just what i was looking for. You guys have put together the best resourse and info/club web site for anything aluminum boat related. I am exited to tear into my 14' Gregor (1967 and looks every bit that old) and get all of your opinions through out the build. Ill post some pics when I figure out how.
> Screech


 :WELCOME: Rember we love pictures


----------



## fender66

Glad to have you on board Screech. Keep us posted with any progress. That's one of the things that makes this forum so good.


----------



## Dman23

Guess i have 80 posts andnever introduced myself! My name is Dustin from Duluth, MN and in my late 20s. Have a wonderful fiance and were getting married this summer  

I used to fish lots, but the past decade archery has pretty much consumed me. Hunting, targets, 3d shoots. Just put fishing aside for years. 

Last year broke my hand at work. Had a cast on from june through august. Well there went shooting. Sooo i was in a tough spot, couldnt waiste away summer!! My dad had the boat i currently have so one day said ya know what im not going to sit around and do nothing. I knew it was easy boat to launch so i bought a roll of shrink wrap for wrapping pallets, hooked up the boat and drove to the lake. Wrapped my cast so it wouldnt get wet and went out. Didnt catch anything but it was a beautiful day and right then and there i fell in love being out on the lake again. at the same timemy dad re-fell in love with it as well but his wife wanted a bigger boat. Disnt take him a week to pull one home. So i bought the boat i had fishedmy whole life in from him. 

Took my fiance out and i figured she would like it but also figured after two hours she would get bored and want to go home. Oh was i wrong. I soon found out even after a good 8 hours on the lake i had to practically drag her off the lake. She loved the lake the boat the sun and catching fish. We got along wonderfully on the lake and it just became the best thing in the world to do together. Later she got the nerve to drive it and fell in love with that too LOL. 

So here i am. Just got done with my mod to make our small boat even more enjoyable to fish out of. Weather in april has been CRAP so i a chomping at the bit to get it out more!!!! Its been kind of a rough winter with back issues from a december accident and work and life has just been tough. I cant wait to be back out on the water on a nice sunny day with my love and best friend and ejoying the outdoors together again.

Doesnt hurt that my dad has re obsessed himself with fishing either, and moat all my friends have also gotten back into it as i have. Nice to get a couple boats out there and anchor next to eachother and relax. 

Glad i found this forum, great help and fun to see what others have done. I greatly enjoy my little tin and these new big azz 20,000-40,000 boats really dont interest me much, so to find a place that revolves around boats like i have has been a hidden pot of gold. Thanks to all that participate on here to give me so much great reading material  

Now, if anyone has a 25 hp 4 stroke they would like to donate to me, my boat would be absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## fender66

What!!!!

You have a fiance that likes to fish as much as you do? I don't believe it! No pictures....it doesn't exist!

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## YazooFisher

Hey everybody. Been trolling your projects for awhile now and would like to thank all of you for the great information posted. I'm from Yazoo City Mississippi. I've bass fished most of my life. Have nothing against bream, perch, or other fishing; I just have always enjoyed bass fishing. A few years ago my wife started fishing with me. I had a 10 foot aluminum boat and we had great fun fishing together. She bought me a tracker topper 1232 earlier this year. Now I'm ready to borrow some of your ideas to modify my boat. Hope y'all don't mind questions :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Yazoo....bring those questions on. You can probably find a lot of answers by using the search function too. We've pretty much covered everything here at one time or another.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: aboard everyone


----------



## baldrob

I've been lurking around here for several months now, posted a little bit but mostly just soaking up knowledge. This site is amazing! I had no idea that aluminum jon boats could be customized so extensively. My biggest problem now is just figuring out what I want to do to mine!

Anyway, about me. My name is Robert and I am follicly challenged, hence the screen name. I'm in my mid-thirties, married and have a fifteen year old and a nineteen month old, both boys. I mostly fish inshore saltwater for reds and trout but do like to bass fish as well.

I recently bought an ugly but solid 16 ft starcraft seafarer with a 25 hp 4 stroke yamaha. I plan to fish it as is this summer and then take it down to bare metal and totally redo it this coming winter. The knowledge shared and the fact that there are a lot of really helpful people on here makes this seem like a much less daunting task.


----------



## fender66

Hey baldrob.....I have "in-laws" that live in Beaumont.

Sorry to say, I stay far away from there.....but welcome to TinBoats anyway. We're happy to have you on board.


----------



## Dman23

Fender66, here is proof!!! I know, i got pretty damn lucky


----------



## swaldo14

hello everyone my name is Sean Walden everyone calls me waldo for the most part! i love to
fish, I'm bass guy mainly because I dont care to eat most fish, I was a full time sprintcar racer till i became a dad now ive built a little tin to enjoy time with the family! the site was a great help on my build for sure and i enjoy looking at others as well


----------



## baldrob

It's a shame that you avoid beaumont fender66, its a pretty great town. Good food and excellent fishing close by, both fresh and saltwater. Not to mention its miserably hot and humid eight months out of the year, we're a bit of a hurricane magnet, and the mosquitoes are about the size of your fist. you're really missing out.


----------



## fender66

Dman23 said:


> Fender66, here is proof!!! I know, i got pretty damn lucky



Wow...that's quite a beautiful.......

Ummmmm

Fish....yeah, that's the word I'm looking for. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Dman23

Yup i got quite the catch. She got a nice fish too!!!!


----------



## Jamison73

So, I have a long winded intro typed out yesterday and when I submitted it my router crapped out. I'll keep this one brief. Long time lurker and Chicago resident here with an old Grummand canoe that I currently fish out of. I also have an old 12' tin v that I don't know the make of. Currently it's just sitting next to a shed, but it was turned upside down to protect it somewhat from the elements. It looks great. The trailer it's on on the other hand is not so great. I'll be hoping to fix/rebuild/replace that early this summer, and hopefullyl start the conversion of the v-hull. 

My current project is designing and fabricating a working livewell and waterproof switch/fuse box for the canoe. I'll post over in electrical, but what I'd like is to have a portable switchbox off the battery that I can plug my livewell and trolling motor into for ease of quick disconnect and transport.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Jamison73. We're happy to have you on board.

Please take pictures of that livewell you're working on. That sounds like a cool project. I fished out of a canoe for many, many years and it would have been nice to have a livewell. Then again...when I was fishing from the canoe, I thought it would be cool to have a tin boat too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jamison73

That's the rub. I have both, but the tin trailer is in very bad shap. However, there's a little local fishing tourney at the lake next saturday and I prefer a livewell over a stringer as I feel it's less stressful on the fish. I have nothing to back that up, it's just how I feel. Additionaly, as space in the canoe is always somewhat limited, I want as few wires as posssible in the boat. My current TM rig is spliced line with silicone filled wire connectors. Don't judge me, it was a job I rigged together at 9:30 on a Friday nght :wink:. I'd elaborate more here, but then I wouldn't need to post in the other threads.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Jamison73 bring on the pictures


----------



## arcticwhiteGT

Hey, new member here. Im originally from PA but stationed in GA. Im new to the boating world, but ive been fishing for years. Just bought my first project. Its a 12 foot aluminum jon. Ive been working on it for a little while now, so far, ive just been working on repairing the body and waterproofing it again. This weekend starts the painting, decking, and carpeting etc. I'll post up pics in the projects section once im done. Glad to be here, cant wait to bounce some ideas off everyone and get some feedback on my project.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Emjoy the site. 

I am also a orginal PA boy (summerset county area) have lived in south florida since 1987


----------



## fender66

arcticwhiteGT said:


> Hey, new member here. Im originally from PA but stationed in GA. Im new to the boating world, but ive been fishing for years. Just bought my first project. Its a 12 foot aluminum jon. Ive been working on it for a little while now, so far, ive just been working on repairing the body and waterproofing it again. This weekend starts the painting, decking, and carpeting etc. I'll post up pics in the projects section once im done. Glad to be here, cant wait to bounce some ideas off everyone and get some feedback on my project.



Welcome to TinBoats arcticwhiteGT....awesome to have you here. Looking forward to those pics and don't hesitate to ask any questions.


----------



## justfishin

Hello all. I am in Denham Springs,LA and surrounded by great fishing I have been addicted to this site for a while now and recently joined. I don't know why I waited so long. I have three tins than I have collected over the years. I had five but my wife started accusing me of having some sort of sickness so I sold two of them. I have seen some great projects here and look forward to seeing more. I will be starting a project soon and will definately need some input. I have already attempted one but was not at all pleased with the results. Anyway, I am excited to finally be a member.


----------



## dougdad

Welcome to the site guys, hope you enjoy it, I do!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Justfishin


----------



## fender66

> and recently joined. I don't know why I waited so long.



Me neither. Seems like a no-brainer. :wink:




> I have three tins than I have collected over the years. I had five but my wife started accusing me of having some sort of sickness



Yup! It is a sickness. Welcome to the club and to TinBoats. We're happy to have you on board!


----------



## chattahoochee

Hello, my name's Ryan. 

I am taking the first step in this process by admitting I have a problem.

I am a fishaholic.


----------



## justfishin

Arrived home a while ago after my trusty ole' 1975 Evinrude 25hp left me stranded. I have used that thing for many years with no problems at all. I know it happens but I didn't expect it to happen to "THE BEAST" (my wife's nickname for my 16' 1970 Duracraft because it is so ugly). It has towed several $20,000+ boats to the landing so I guess it was time. I still love that boat, though. Should be a minor fix.


----------



## justfishin

Can someone tell me how to load pics from photobucket, please.


----------



## chattahoochee

justfishin said:


> Can someone tell me how to load pics from photobucket, please.



Copy the img code, paste into your message.


----------



## justfishin

Not workin for me. Says "Your images may only be up to 800 pixels wide." I guess I need to try a different camera.?.?.?
I will not let me paste into the "attach" box at all.


----------



## Jim

justfishin said:


> Not workin for me. Says "Your images may only be up to 800 pixels wide." I guess I need to try a different camera.?.?.?
> I will not let me paste into the "attach" box at all.



On photobucket hover your mouse over the picture and you should get 4 options. Click on the one that says IMG code. Paste that right into your post where you want it and you should be good to go. IF not, PM me and I will help you further.


----------



## justfishin

I think I got it. Had to resize the pic. These are the three that I want to work on. I think I will start with the 1983 Cajun Special 16' on the far left.


----------



## justfishin

A closer view.


----------



## fender66

justfishin said:


> I think I got it. Had to resize the pic. These are the three that I want to work on. I think I will start with the 1983 Cajun Special 16' on the far left.



That's a nice looking fleet you have there.


----------



## heycookieman

Hi there follow tinners, My name is Tim and I live in pike county Pa. I joined about a month ago. Last fall my father inlaw asked if I wanted his boat and I said sure. He never used it. It's a 14' Grumman utility with a brand new yes brand new 1999 9.9 mercury. He bought it in 1999 and never started it lol. It was ran for the first time last fall. Well I put a floor in it and enclosed the bow for a battery and to mount an electric motor on it. I'll post pics asap. Other then that is all I need. Oh by the way great site and a lot of info here. Thanks and hope to see some of you around.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: enjoy the site and be sure to post pictures (We love them)


----------



## heycookieman

That a good looking puppy you have there fool.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks One of my Four American Bulldogs


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

I'l start by saying that my wife is going to hate you people here! I got referred here from Iboats. I just got done redoing an old 14' boat that was my grandpa's boat. My dad cut the deck off of it years ago to make it more fishing friendly. Looking at some of the projects you guys do here, I may just rip it apart again real soon! I also have a friend that just picked up a little jon boat. I'm sure we'll be using this site for plenty of ideas to do to it! I spent most of yesterday just reading and looking at pictures here. I'm going to do the same thing now. I'm sure glad I got pointed to this site, but again, my wife is going to hate you guys!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: we enjoy lots of pictures


----------



## BackWoodsTracker

I'll post lots of pics. I have to dig up some old ones from when grandpas boat was new and from now. It's been through a few changes over the years! I just dropped the boat off to my dad yesterday, and never took pics while working on it. I sure wish I had found this site before I started the project! I did find it in time for my buddies jon boat, he'll be happy! And after looking things over here, I'll be going to bring back another little tinny from the cabin so I can play with it too. I said before, my wife is going to hate you guys!! Giving me too many ideas.


----------



## nc dawg

hello everybody ...I'm located in western N.C. I've been lurking and reading this site for a long time .. I live real close to a river that holds some very big muskies.. aka (water wolf)and I got me a 1444 tin not sure who made it but I'm ready to use it.. been working on it and the trailer for 2 or 3 months.anyway I'm glad to be a here.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: everyone :beer:


----------



## dougdad

Welcome to the site guys...


----------



## JennyG

Hello everyone! 

I just wanted to pop in and introduce myself.  I found your wonderful forum while doing some research for my boat remodel. Wow! There is so much great information on this forum my head is spinning! I've already gotten a ton of ideas......and have learned just enough to be dangerous! 
I have a 1960 14ft alumacraft (shallow?) v-hull. (Think "wide canoe") haha. The only remods to it were years ago and are things i am having to "undo".  
I have grand plans and high hopes to remodel this boat into a better looking and much more functional fishing boat.  And with this forum and all of it's wonderful members, contributors I am confident that it can be accomplished!

I am pretty darn handy and not new to boats, fishing, d.i.y. tools etc....but this will be my first boat remodel so I know I will have a ton of questions! So......thanks in advance! 

JennyG


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: We love questions and even love pictures more.


----------



## JennyG

Thanks fool4fish!

I have tons of pics already and will be taking more each step of the way! I love pictures too!  I hope to be able to get some pics posted soon......but bare with me....my computer blew up and I am currentely without and am having to resort to posting and viewing with my kindle fire.  

Jenny


----------



## Lowcountryman

Thank y'all for letting me on the site. Im from georgetown sc. I used to bass fish but do to back injury im now on the search for the right jon boat to cruise these inlets and creeks around here. I like to troll for flounder and gig a few.


----------



## El Dee

First off thanks for letting me in !!
My tin boat: 02 Lowe RoughNeck 16/52 w/50 Yamaha 2 stroke and a RipTide....
I'm also the owner of an 02 SeaHunt 202 Triton Center Console w/Mercury 150 2 stroke...
I live in central N.C. . Near Harris Lake, Jordan Lake and the Cape Fear River..I've got a vacation home in Holly Ridge, N.C. near Surf City...I fish the backwaters and in the Atlantic...
The Lowe is fairly new too me...It came with an Edge trolling motor that I replaced with the RipTide..I fabbed an aluminum mount for the RipTide as the original mount was rather inadequate and had begun too split at the welds..Future plans include rod holders and extending the front deck for storage and a trolling battery...Carpet removal and the addition of spray on liner will be in the plans also..Just the decks and sides are carpeted and glue removal during trolling motor mount installation was rather brutal..That carpet has gotta go!! I played the Craigslist for a long while in search of the Lowe...I found this one in Richmond, [email protected] 4 hours North...So far I'm very pleased with it...Much faster than my previous Alumnacraft with the 25 tiller...
I'm a Collision Repair Technician/Painter by trade and own a small shop...I began the trade in '81...I've been in and around boats for most all of my 52 years...I hope too use this site too gain information and too help anyone I can...Now let's go FISHING !!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to both of you - hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Tim Murphy

Dear Board,

I've owned larger 16 - 17 foot boats and sold them. I sort of got into canoes which I like, but they ain't boats. I want something my fiancee and I can use to putt around and fish local lakes and rivers all year long and not just in the warmer water which is what we do with canoes.

I've been viewing the site and looking for ideas to rig a 14'-16" fishing rig with for use on those local lakes and rivers. It will be powered by something 20 hp or less and mostly used with a trolling motor because many of the lakes are electric only.

I've seen some ideas and since I don't actually have a boat to use them on I figure I'll keep watching.

I like to fly fish for anything that swims. I flyfish primarily for trout and bass and panfish due to where I live. I also like to take pictures but I'm no photographer. I'd rather be outside than inside.

That's me, thanks for having me.

Regards,

Tim Murphy
Harrisburg, PA


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Welcome - I used to live in Newville for a short while but grew up in somerset county PA - Enjoy the site


----------



## oneshot

love the site! while i have been researching tin boats to buy i came across this site and have been lurking and looking at all the mods people are doing. now that i just got my boat this past weekend its time join here and to make some mods of my own and hopefully get some good information from the community here.

thanks!


my new boat to me! 

i'll be posting up and looking for help with the stuff i want to do when i figure out what it is i want to do 

14' Lowe 5' wide. with a 20hp good running johnson.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Nice boat remember we love pictures


----------



## Captain Ard

Hello to all from SW Iowa, you know the fishing capital of the world! Got back into fishing when the wife decided while on a motorcycle trip to buy a Zebco fishing combo at the Wallmart in Arkansas. She was reeling 'em in while I sat on the bank and watched. We now carry Ultralights on the scooter with us where ever we go, just in case. Bought a Sea Nymph 14' that is in the planning stages of a mod which drew me to this site. Been lurking for a couple of weeks and I'm gonna start it today in fact.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: post lots of pictures and good luck with your mod


----------



## Gramps50

Welcome to the forums, a wealth of info here. Pictures are good!


----------



## Rippen Lips

Hello all. My name is Jon and I hail from LA, Lower Arkansas. Ive been poking around this site while looking for a boat. I started fishing again with a friend after a 15 year break and I'm hooked. He is also the inspiration to my member name. He always texts me and says " lets go rip some lips." 
Just recently bought me a '91 1548 Alumacraft with a 25hp Yamaha with the intentions of starting on my mod project immediately, but ran into a small problem, the fish are biting.
I look forward to getting involved in the forums and picking some brains once i do get started on my Project.
That being said,
Lets Rip Some Lips


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Jon!


----------



## Moedaddy

Been lurking here for a while and finally joined u guys!!!!


----------



## Kit_B

Hi.
I'm Kit.
I'm from Maple Grove, MN.
Currently, I'm working on putting new life into a 1970 Lund C-14.
I can't wait to finish & get on the water.


----------



## Riverman62

Hi everyone; I am located in SE Missouri in the Ozarks. Just turned 62 and am trying to semi-retire so as to be able to fish more! I currently own a 1952 Aluminum jetboat with a 4stoke Mercury, a just fisnished 16 foot traditional Ozark style wooden Jonboat and just bought a 14 foot MirroCraft deep v for a project boat. Been looking at all the different ideas posted on here and looking forward to geeting started on my boat.


----------



## DC Snider

New to the site from southern West Virginia. Just got my fourth boat of my life, an '87 12' Grumman 1237 LWT, got Motor Guide 54 Thruster on it and a really nice 1965 Mercury 110 outboard on it. The outboard was given to me from my uncle and the boat from a good friend. Wife and 21yr old daughter are encouraging me to work less, spend less time with antique tractors, and spend more time fishing like I used too...maybe trying to get rid me  Spent years fishing with my buddies...then several years fishing with my little girl. Maybe she'll join me again in the boat when I get it fixed up...


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## amateurhour

New guy! 

I'm in the Nashville, TN area and found this site recently and it's fantastic. I've learned more about tin boats in the last week of reading through all of the builds than I ever knew was possible. 

Looking forward to making a cool camping/fishing rig!


----------



## Buddychrist

I am a 21 almost 22 year old disabled firefighter/Emt from Gainesville Florida. Married with a 3 yr old son so I don't get allot of time for projects but when i do i take time and produce a quality crafted product. I am working on restoring a 14' mirrocraft 1979 V-hull with a 2004 Merc 25hp tiller 2-stroke outboard. Super tight budget but im pretty crafty, once i get the seams sealed up and pick up a plug from wally world its going on the lake for a fishing trip. Ill be restoring this boat over the next year or two, no rush just taking my time having fun doing another project.

Ive got four shattered discs in my lower back from firefighting so im not able to lift anything over 25lbs so that's why the project is going to take a year or two. But im glad to be here, y'all are fantastic fishermen that really know your stuff! I hope I can bring a few tricks to the table!

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to both of you, I hope you enjoy the site as much as I do


----------



## astrorails

Hello from a greenhorn here in Minnesota. Got back into fishing a couple of years ago, and I decided I wanted to get to as many places on open water as during the ice season.

My wife actually spotted this boat on craigslist, an '81 Lund Pike 16' boat. It used to have a steering console. I think it got repowered in '94 or '95, because the motor is a '94 and so are the trolling motors (one on the stern, and a Minn Kota Autopilot on the bow). At that point, who ever reporwered it converted it to a tiller set up. The motor is a 25 horse Evinrude, and it runs like a champ.

The boat is nice enough that the wife will be seen with me in it, but there is still enough stuff to tinker on to keep me busy. In the meantime, there is the mythical bull bluegills and slab crappies to chase, and about 10,000 potato chip sized ones to catch!






Peter


----------



## Stickicker

Hello all. Like many I have enjoyed this forum for a while before registering.
My son and I decided to dedicate some more time to fishing this summer 
and settled on a 1448 lowe. It has been a great project for us. We started with a
bare boat and have been adding and building it as we go. I am a habitual tinkerer and can't leave anything alone so this has been a fun project. We also found a used but usable 197? something trailer and rebuilt it. We will post pictures later of the boat and trailer builds. Thanks for a great site!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: fellers enjoy the site


----------



## JGibson

Glad I found this place =D> 

Alot of information I plan to use from here :wink:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: :WELCOME:


----------



## CatfishJay1119

Hello everyone, I live in West-Central Alabama was born with a fishing pole in my hand. I'm an IT guy guy by trade but would rather be on the water any day. I've had boats in the past both were fiberglass and learned much from that process especially what not to do. Now I'm getting ready to purchase my first tin boat hopefully this week. I have ideas of what I want but have tons of questions. This is a truly remarkable resource and I get forward to learning much and sharing knowledge with others.


----------



## JakexPie

Hi my name is Jake and I am from Michigan and now a proud owner of a tin boat. I have been trolling this site for some time while I was searching for the perfect boat in my price range.I will have some pictures later this week and I will have plenty of questions being a new boat owner. 

thanks


----------



## Ward70

Good Morning!

I have been "trolling" through all of the great info for weeks and only scratched the surface. I love this site!

I am family man in my mid 30's with 2 boys and a wonderful wife (aka she likes to fish too). 

I bought my 1972 12' M. Ward flat bottom vee w/ 74 6HP Evinrude 23 days ago and been out boating and fishing 6 or 7 times (it took 10 days to register the boat and trailer).

I hope to have some pics uploaded shortly and will be searching for the right mods for my type of boat.


----------



## walleyejustin

hey Y'all, Great site! My name is Justin, I live in western pennsylvania, just getting back into fishing after about 10 years of not having the time. I dug my old 14' starcraft out that i had when i was 16 and have it just about seaworthy. The Info here is invaluable! =D>


----------



## steadyt

I actually kind of did this in a different area by accident but anyhow. My name is Tim I currently reside in Russelville AR. I have lived in NY,FL,CO, and now AR. The only common denominator has been fishing. I am loving living in this region and BASS Fishing! I just acquired a 14ft 1970 Waco & Trailer. This week I will really get down to business. I appreciate all the info made available from you guys.


----------



## Chicagomike

Hello

Name is Mike and i just became the proud owner of a 1960 14' crestliner falcon. I'm going to try my hands on a resto with this one and hope to get some good summers in cruising the chicago river and small lakes with the family. Here. Is a pic of the boat and its current state.


----------



## 2ndSister

Hi
I'm Victor I have a 1985 Starcraft MR-220-V with a Merc 200 Black Max. It's strictly for fishing. I plan on re-powering and going thru the whole boat including a new deck winter after next. I'll be looking for tips on the job until then.


Thanks
Victor


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members enjoy the site and remember we love pictures


----------



## muffin

Hey all, Nick here. Just ordered an Alweld 1648 VZ w/ side console and a yamaha 40. Very anxiously waiting on it to arrive. Been browsing on here for a few days and really like the plethora of knowledge available. I look forward to learning as much as I can


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard folks!


----------



## m casey stock

Chicagomike said:


> Hello
> 
> Name is Mike and i just became the proud owner of a 1960 14' crestliner falcon. I'm going to try my hands on a resto with this one and hope to get some good summers in cruising the chicago river and small lakes with the family. Here. Is a pic of the boat and its current state.




Love it!!! Great boat!


----------



## m casey stock

Somehow I missed this months ago when I Joined, Anyway, Hi All!!!! I'm Casey from Mississippi, but I also have a place on the coast in Alabama. I currently own four boats, but the one that I'm working with and that you Guys will be interested in is my 50's something Duracraft Duraflite. I've already posted pictures and have started the teardown process and will keep Y'all posted. My Son also has a 1959ish McKenzie aluminum runabout but it's in good enough shape that he is already enjoying it. We'll do a little sprucing up on it here and there in between his playing. I've already posted pictures of it as well. I'm proud to be a member here, thanks for all the help you guys have already given. =D>


----------



## PWH

Hi yall, my name is Preston and I recently purchased a 2012 alumacraft 1540 from Academy and found a good deal on a 93 Johnson 20hp on CL. I have been looking at different builds here for similar boats and really can't decide what I want to do to mine yet. I live in Friendswood TX. and if anyone lives in my area and would like to help me build a fishing machine it would be appreciated. I definetly am not a carpenter by any means! I think I am leaning towards putting an extended front deck for storage and a side console on but haven't made up my mind yet. Lot's of good info here and nice poeple. I guess I will just keep reading and looking for ideas for now.


----------



## Re2nr

Hello everyone. Just kind of wetting my feet here so before my thanks I guess there should be a little about me. I grew up in east Tennessee about 45 minutes from Watts Bar dam on the Tennessee River. Some of my earliest memories are crawling down those rocks by the dam to fish and sleeping in the back of that old station wagon. Can't remember if it was an Edsel or that the edsel came later. But dad taught us to shoot and to fish and I love him more for it. This is already getting too long so lets just say that a couple of years after high school I joined the Air Force and fishing took a back seat. This summer my nephew (he's 38 now with 3 boys of his own) and I decided to start dedicating some time to fishing. After 3 or 4 saturdays of walking through the woods around Lake Julliette in GA I decided it was time for a small Tin Boat. I am around 200 and he is 300+ so I had to search a while to find a nice wide boat. Found a 1977 Blue Fin 14' thats close to 15' (actually the same boat as the starcraft seafarer). Bought it knowing the transom was pretty much shot, just thought it would last longer than the first outing. It has a Mercury 110 9.8 hp motor and an old trolling motor that about half the speeds work, but we aren't standing on the bank.  Any ways, after 20 years in the Air Force I own a tin boat and browsing this site has given me lots of knowledge and dreams to improve our little source of joy. I just want to thank all involved for creating and keeping up such a wonderful site. BTW I redid the transom and we had a lot of fun last Saturday. Working on some decent seats this week and planning to take his oldest boy (18 now...lol) with us this saturday. Thanks again and happy boating.
Bob


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome to Tinboats man!

Make sure you post lots of pictures of your boat! I too am a bigger guy 265+ and a disabled firefighter and the little 14' mirrocraft has allowed me to go fishing alone since my 19' SeaPro is too big for me to manhandle anymore.

There's a lot of great people on this site with a ton of knowledge!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: ALL enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## ohiobassmaster

Well guess it is time for me to introduce myself. I have been checking the site out for a couple of months and decided it was time to join. I live in the northwest corner of Ohio. I spend most of my fishing time on the lakes of southern Michigan. I am only ten miles from the state line. I have a 14 foot jonboat, that I have customized with all the goodies. This site has lots of good ideas and advice that will help in any future mods. I love bass fishing! If I am not fishing, then I am out looking for that next awesome lure. Look forward to some great topics, discussions, and information. Good fishing and God Bless !!!


----------



## Re2nr

Hey Ohiobassmaster. From one newbie to another, welcome to Tin Boats. Seems you have been cruising the site longer than me so you probably know about all the good info available. Again, welcome and happy boating


----------



## mcateercustom

#-o Hey guys I joined about a week ago and just now found this here introduction page! So that being said, Hi my name is Lucas, I'm a fishaholic. I also have a boat addiction. Just got my first one! Checkout my boat restore in my signature. I always like advice. Here's my boat. 






1989 Bass Tracker

I love seeing everyone's boat builds I like watching them turn junk into treasure! 
Also a big :WELCOME: to all the new members good to meet you guys! This place is great! You can always find great people ready to help! To all the folks that are in charge of this place and sponsors I thank you =D> 

-Lucas


----------



## fishook

im new. name is marc haire, born big fork mn, grew up lake minnetonka mn. i have gills. went west like the man said! ended up in vietnam, three and a half years later and most of my azz i ended up in tn where i now live. great to be alive and live in the USA.


----------



## mallenmanson

Hello! A friend from another site directed me here for tin boat questions
So far, I'm impressed!!!!

My name is Mike, I live in Northwest Michigan, and I'm surrounded by lakes and rivers. Bass fishing has been a passion of mine for many years.
I'm 43, spent 4 years in the Navy and have been roofing ever since (20 years). Not a great career move #-o 

I'm normally a yak fisherman, but I found out a couple months back, that my grandpa had left me his 14' Baycraft DJR in his 2001 will. Oops!

The pics were taken the day I went and picked it up.
Have plans to spruce it up, but not to the levels some of you are pulling off!

I fully intend to steal (borrow?) a lot of your insights and plans while I'm here.

I see there's a Recipe thread. That's where I'll most likely make my mark :mrgreen:


----------



## mcateercustom

Hey Mike! :WELCOME: My name is Luke. Great looking boat there I'm sure it will do great. I'll be looking for some good ole recipes! I like to eat! Tons of great stuff around the site if you don't see what you need just ask in a new topic and somebody I'm sure can help. Great to meet you.


----------



## Talons

Hi,

I'm Talons.

I am 49, have 3 kids, a Golden Retriever and a 14' Aluminum LOWE Jon Boat (and some other toys)...

I didn't know what I had in this little boat until I sold our 20' Center Console fishing boat. But, now I want to make this "Little One" much, much better!

Just want to say "Hi" and has anyone made their own aluminum gas tank?

Talons


----------



## ohiobassmaster

Thanks for the welcome Re2nr! Welcome to the site Mike and Talon. Mike what part of NW Michigan do you live in? I love it Up North!


----------



## ronnie

hello every one , I just joined up, looks like a good place to hang our, I havent been active fishing for quiet some time as i sold my 1993 procraft a few years ago, now retired and fired up to fisf, fish fish, I just bought an old 16' fishermarine w/40 mariner, in excellent condition, still has original seat covers. plan my first trip this coming sat am. Iv always love to bass fish, but lately been wanting to do some crappie fishing.

Ronnie


----------



## mcateercustom

:WELCOME: Aboard mate! We all like pictures, of fish too. If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask. Everyone love to help. And again welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## jweir

Hi, Just a moment to introduce myself. 45 years old boating all of it. I've had 3 wood boats (one 1937 still) and 4 'glass boats (one '85 still) but I just bought my first tin boat. My 15 year old son and I just bought a '72 14' mirrorcraft for lakes, bays, etc. Just starting to remove the previous owners' "customizing" and making it our own. Lots of experience glassing, cutting wood, welding steel, but this aluminum is a different animal and I'm all ears as to what I should and shouldn't do. Thanks for the site and I think I'll be around a lot.
-J


----------



## Buddychrist

jweir said:


> Hi, Just a moment to introduce myself. 45 years old boating all of it. I've had 3 wood boats (one 1937 still) and 4 'glass boats (one '85 still) but I just bought my first tin boat. My 15 year old son and I just bought a '72 14' mirrorcraft for lakes, bays, etc. Just starting to remove the previous owners' "customizing" and making it our own. Lots of experience glassing, cutting wood, welding steel, but this aluminum is a different animal and I'm all ears as to what I should and shouldn't do. Thanks for the site and I think I'll be around a lot.
> -J



Welcome to Tinboats and the Mirrocraft owners group!

I too have a 14' mirrocraft, mine is made in 1979 but it's the same boat. A few tips for ya! Weight is your friend with the mirrocrafts it's like standing on a ball empty but if you get 400+ lbs it sits lower and is a lot more stabile. I'm sure you already know not to use pressure treated wood with aluminum and that stainless steel anything is a no no.

Shoot me a message if you have any questions!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Stainless Steel is fine - I think you mean regular steel


Heck, all the fittings in my boat are stainless steel


----------



## Buddychrist

The farther away two metals are on this list the faster you will have galvanic corrosion. The reason I say no SS is because aluminum is what takes the corrosion in that case. You can seal it with Alcoa, 3m epoxy, thread sealant, etc, and you should be fine.

I try to look at the long haul of things and if I decide to put my boat in saltwater then galvanic corrosion can be a problem. If you absolutely know you are only gonna be in freshwater then it should be fine but just incase use the sealants. I'm just telling you what I learned in welding school when I was in high school.

Here is an article on SS bolts in aluminum, in Florida salt is a problem so that's why I avoid any SS on my aluminum, it's completely depending on your location. https://aluminumsurface.blogspot.com/2009/04/corrosion-between-anodized-aluminum-and.html?m=1

Metal reactions list:

Magnesium
Mg alloy AZ-31B
Mg alloy HK-31A
Zinc (hot-dip, die cast, or plated)
Beryllium (hot pressed)
Al 7072 clad on 7075
Al 2014-T3
Al 1160-H14
Al 7079-T6
Cadmium (plated)
Uranium
Al 218 (die cast)
Al 5052-0
Al 5052-H12
Al 5456-0, H353
Al 5052-H32
Al 1100-0
Al 3003-H25
Al 6061-T6
Al A360 (die cast)
Al 7075-T6
Al 6061-0
Indium
Al 2014-0
Al 2024-T4
Al 5052-H16
Tin (plated)
Stainless steel 430 (active)
Lead
Steel 1010
Iron (cast)
Copper (plated, cast, or wrought)
Nickel (plated)
Chromium (Plated)
Tantalum
AM350 (active)
Stainless steel 310 (active)
Stainless steel 301 (active)
Stainless steel 304 (active)
Stainless steel 430 (active)
Stainless steel 410 (active)
Stainless steel 17-7PH (active)
Tungsten
Niobium (columbium) 1% Zr
Brass, Yellow, 268
Uranium 8% Mo.
Brass, Naval, 464
Yellow Brass
Muntz Metal 280
Brass (plated)
Nickel-silver (18% Ni)
Stainless steel 316L (active)
Bronze 220
Copper 110
Red Brass
Stainless steel 347 (active)
Molybdenum, Commercial pure
Copper-nickel 715
Admiralty brass
Stainless steel 202 (active)
Bronze, Phosphor 534 (B-1)
Monel 400
Stainless steel 201 (active)
Carpenter 20 (active)
Stainless steel 321 (active)
Stainless steel 316 (active)
Stainless steel 309 (active)
Stainless steel 17-7PH (passive)
Silicone Bronze 655
Stainless steel 304 (passive)
Stainless steel 301 (passive)
Stainless steel 321 (passive)
Stainless steel 201 (passive)
Stainless steel 286 (passive)
Stainless steel 316L (passive)
AM355 (active)
Stainless steel 202 (passive)
Carpenter 20 (passive)
AM355 (passive)
A286 (passive)
Titanium 5A1, 2.5 Sn
Titanium 13V, 11Cr, 3Al (annealed)
Titanium 6Al, 4V (solution treated and aged)
Titanium 6Al, 4V (anneal)
Titanium 8Mn
Titanium 13V, 11Cr 3Al (solution heat treated and aged)
Titanium 75A
AM350 (passive)
Silver
Gold
Graphite


----------



## Captain Ahab

I understand all about galvanic reaction - the reaction that I have witnessed between my aluminum hull (remember, boats are aluminum alloy hulls) and my SS fitting is NONE


Using alum nuts and bolts and what not will just not work for many applications - they will not have the strength


----------



## mcateercustom

I have a 1989 bass tracker aluminum I am only fishing in fresh water, will SS bolts be ok in my application?


----------



## Buddychrist

mcateercustom said:


> I have a 1989 bass tracker aluminum I am only fishing in fresh water, will SS bolts be ok in my application?



Fresh water will not be any problem at all it doesn't have a reaction without salt. This is a saltwater problem that isn't 100% going to happen but it can. The salt starts electrolysis with aluminum being the anode which takes the corrosion.

I'm talking long term here guys not like a year or two but many years of saltwater use.

Why do you think they use galvanized U-bolts for aluminum boat trailers instead of SS? If you have an old trailer you'll see that the Galvanized bolts have a lot of corrosion and the aluminum is unharmed.

Also another example is the Anode on your engine. It's there to take the corrosion of saltwater instead of the aluminum on your outboard. Here is a good review on how it works and some examples.

https://www.boatus.com/seaworthy/galvanic/default.asp


----------



## jweir

Buddychrist said:


> jweir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Just a moment to introduce myself. 45 years old boating all of it. I've had 3 wood boats (one 1937 still) and 4 'glass boats (one '85 still) but I just bought my first tin boat. My 15 year old son and I just bought a '72 14' mirrorcraft for lakes, bays, etc. Just starting to remove the previous owners' "customizing" and making it our own. Lots of experience glassing, cutting wood, welding steel, but this aluminum is a different animal and I'm all ears as to what I should and shouldn't do. Thanks for the site and I think I'll be around a lot.
> -J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Tinboats and the Mirrocraft owners group!
> 
> I too have a 14' mirrocraft, mine is made in 1979 but it's the same boat. A few tips for ya! Weight is your friend with the mirrocrafts it's like standing on a ball empty but if you get 400+ lbs it sits lower and is a lot more stabile. I'm sure you already know not to use pressure treated wood with aluminum and that stainless steel anything is a no no.
> 
> Shoot me a message if you have any questions!!!!
Click to expand...



Thanks for the Welcome. I haven't had the 14 in the water yet. The PO had replaced the transom plywood with 2 x 10 PT and had made some "custom" raised floors with PT 2 x4's and PT ply. Home 12 hours and the floors were gone. Not too much damage from the PT contact. Now the 2 x10 is gone and we started laminating the new ply transom. I'm new to this aluminum boating, I have SS bolts to attach the transom knees through the wood and through the aluminum transom. I bought some nylon washers and planned on using those with some 4200 to try to avoid galvanic reactions. Do you think this is safe? I also need to replace the rear grab handles (missing) and can find chrome bronze, but no aluminum...again any recommendations appreciated. I plan on posting on projects page if that's OK and will accept any constructive criticism to help me learn. 

Thanks again,
-J


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard newest members. 

When you get a chance, update your profile so we know what part of the world you're from. 

:WELCOME:


----------



## mikejames

Hey everyone. New to the site, just bought my first boat. 14' bass tracker. Always loved to fish and got tired of fishing from the banks. Lucky for me my uncle wanted to sell one of his 5 boats and I jumped on it. Already repainted the trailer and have found a lot of ideas for the boat on this site. 

Mike


----------



## Brine

Welcome Aboard Mike =D> 

Now your uncle only has 4 boats??? :LOL2: 

My kinda guy!!!


----------



## mcateercustom

Hey Welcome Mike! I love these bass trackers! Make sure to post lots of pictures of your build! We love pics. Congrats on the boat purchase. If you need anything just ask, I'm sure someone can help.


----------



## ohiobassmaster

Welcome to the site Mike! Lots of great info here.


----------



## mikejames

Brine said:


> Welcome Aboard Mike =D>
> 
> Now your uncle only has 4 boats??? :LOL2:
> 
> My kinda guy!!!



He had 4 for about 3 days, sold this one to make room for one he had been looking at. 8) 

Thanks for the welcome guys


----------



## jla101

Hey fellas! Another new member member here. I have been thinking about modding my Jon boat for a while and happened to stumble upon this great forum and some nice folks. They kicked me off so I joined up here. Haha... Just kidding.


----------



## jpmiller

Hello. i have a 16' 1988 Lowe deep v I with a 25HP Tohatsu I intend to transform into a striper fishing machine for here in coastal New England. Any help would be apereciated, especially floor framing tips. The boat now has 3 bench seats and I was wondering if I could remove the center seaT WITHOUT COMPROMISING THE STRUCTURAL INTEGRITY OF THE BOAT?


----------



## sheffsboat

Requesting to board ship!

My name is Joe but everybody calls me sheff (short version of my last name). I'm new here and I live in NC. I graduated recently from UNC-Greensboro and now I'm in the USMC at Camp Lejeune, NC. I love this site and all the posts have helped me out alot with my 14ft aluminum jon boat.

Well, thats all I got.........glad to be apart of the tinboat fleet.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members hope everyone enjoys the site as much as I do :beer:


----------



## ohiobassmaster

Welcome to the site everybody!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## dkonrai

hello another noob here. i wish i had known about this site four years ago! im glad to be a member now. this site is great. lots of knowledge here.
so im almost 52, married, three kids. 21 son at college lives with his 18yo sister, she is at a state u, then my youngest 16 a junior. i have four wiener dogs too, just to add more confusion and responsibilities. at one time all three played travel hockey. now my youngest is the only travel player. i am self employed one man shop plumber. and i attempt to fix my ongoing boat projects  
we live in the bayarea, nor cal.
i fish when i have time we have a 14 foot bayliner that i have been working of for 3 years..
now i have a 12 foot 1982 valco. its beat to heck but i think with the help of the members its going to be floating again!
i am a die hard trout/kokanee troller. mmm thats about it.
dino





<a href="https://s374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/dkonrai/?action=view&current=P1040523.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/dkonrai/P1040523.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>




the bad


----------



## IDAHOAUGER

New guy here too! Been looking at this site now for a couple of years and finally joined up and enjoy looking at the boat project photos and all the info on this site! Grew up fishing out of tins and now I have a new Lowe 1436L I am working on and will be posting those photos soon. Live in Idaho and love it here. Retired from the US Air Force, married two kids, etc..etc.. Enjoy fishing, ice fishing (novice fly fisherman), hunting, camping, RVing and college football nut! Look forward to learning more from this site and getting that inspiration for my own boat!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to the new and improved Tinboats :beer:


----------



## fender66

It's GREAT having all these new members. Welcome to each and every one of you.


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome to the forums man!


----------



## redslayer8585

hey all,

just bought a 1432 monark and i'm ready to start modding it. i plan on turning it into a mean little flats boat for chasing reds and trout around the grass flats where i live. i have an 18hp merc thats going on the back of it, I hope its not too much! (I tried it out on my friends gheenoe and it threw me out! lol) anyway great site and i hope i'll be modding as well as some of you guys soon!


----------



## rollerpig

Hello everyone, new guy from Ohio here. 

About a month ago I decided I wanted to get a boat so me and my son could get more into fishing and be able to get off the bank some. A quick search of the internet brought me to your site. I am amazed at all the things everyone on here has been able to do to their boats and now I have to try my hand at it. Well, after about 2 weeks of searching Craigslist I found a 14' Crestliner V bottom (I think it might be a commodore?), it included a trailer and an older 6hp Johnson outboard with a few other accessories. Thanks for the great site and sharing all the knowledge and experience.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats rollerpig and redslayer. We're happy to have you on board. Don't forget to take pictures of your before/after mods. WE LIKE PICTURES. :wink:


----------



## psychobilly

Hi all Im new names Brian Im from Oklahoma city. I just picked up a 1965 monark 14' shallow v and a 1967 evinrude fisherman 5.5. cant wait to take it out this weekend. Over the winter I have alot of plans for it!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats psychbilly. You're going to find that a lot of us are psycho.......

Don't forget to take before and after pictures.


----------



## Brine

Welcome to our newest members =D> 

:WELCOME:


----------



## psychobilly

Hahaha Thanks guys Ill post some as soon as I can


----------



## lucky bouy

Hi all, I'm a new member as well. I live Nor Cal near the delta I got my 1st tin boat this spring. 14' MirroCraft with a 9.9hp honda 4 stroke outboard. I fish in the sierras for kokanee. I plan to fix her up this winter with a new paint job and possibly some interior mods. So far this year we have had a blast with her. I will try to post a picture as soon I figure out how to do it.


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard lb.

Great photo of the rig. Looks like a postcard. 

Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard lucky bouy. Happy to have you as part of the TinBoat family.

I agree with Brine...that's a nice photo of your rig.


----------



## lucky bouy

Thanks guys, we were at "Fallen Leaf Lake" above lake Tahoe stopped for lunch and had a photo opt.


----------



## benhere

Hi guys, live in southern Louisiana, fish fresh and saltwater. Found you a short while back when researching mods for an aluminum Gregor 15' v-hull w/ 25hp Tohatsu I picked up. I really admire the ingenuity I've seen on your posts, and I believe I can save time and money with what I've learned here. (less welding = more fishing!) 
Got a spoolgun and some aluminum angle laying around, and I'm dying to start, but finishing the registration first. Previous owner is temporarily out of the country, so all I can do for the next couple weeks is take measurements and read your posts....
great site!
Ben


----------



## benhere

BTW, I don't have pics of the boat ready yet, so I'll try posting one from work. Haven't done this before, so let's see if this works.





Ben


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Ben....good to have you as part of the family.


----------



## jeremy0998

Jeremy from Duncannon, PA(just north of Harrisburg). Just purchased my first boat, a 1982 1760 Polar Kraft with a 35 hp prop(same year's model) that's soon to be swapped out for a 90/65 jet. I live about 2 miles away from where the Susquehanna River is joined by the Juniata River. A friend got me into boating over 10 years ago and we go fishing 5-6 times a month but thats surely to change with my new purchase.


----------



## fender66

Welcome Jeremy to TinBoats.....we're happy to have you on board. Post pics of those boats.....we love pics. Good luck on getting that jet. I'm a jet guy too.


----------



## jeremy0998

New to me boat. Only had it out once but everything performed better than expected. I had to move the winch up the rail on the trailer 8 inches to make the trailer more stable but other than that, I'm very happy.


----------



## 1968Lew

Hello from West Georgia! I'm a Christian, Husband, Dad and veteran School Teacher and am both poor and cheap, mostly by choice. I've been lurking here for a long time, daydreaming of things to do to my old 14' Starcraft V and getting some outstanding ideas. You guys remind me of how America should be - a tight group of genius folks proud of their craftsmanship and willing to share ideas for the betterment of the community. Very awesome.

My heritage has a lot of tin boats in it, and I am proud to carry on the tradition. Another family tradition is making do with what you have and being satisfied with it, so you'll be seeing some of my inherited ingenuity as I make a few comforting modifications to my boat, Old School. I am a keep it simple kind of guy, and Old School will reflect that ideal.

I picked up Old School from my Uncle, who in his trading had this boat, motor, trolling motor and trailer kinda left over. The old Johnson was locked up. He made me an offer I couldn't refuse, and then I talked him down some more. I brought it all home and within an within a few days had that old Johnson purring like a kitten. Since then, it's been cleanup time for everything with a bit of refitting to boot.


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome to Tinboats Lew!

Drag up a log and sit in for a spell!


----------



## zach318

My name is Zach. I live in Washington state. Well I just purchaced a lowe roughneck 1756 with a 60/40 merc tiller operated. I purchaced this boat to fish on the rivers close to me the Lewis and the Cowlitz the water is shallow and has some decent current in spots. I have taken it out a few times and I am thinking I would feel more comfortable with a forward console in this boat. My fuel tank and battery is in the back so its a got no wieght in the front to keep it down. I'm hoping that problem getting on plane that I'm having will be resolved by the console idea what do you guys think?


My boat 





The Lowe I seen on the net that gave me the idea


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Zach....

We're happy to have you as part of our TinBoat family.

As for an answer to your weight issue.....try putting big bricks or sand bags in the front first to see if it helps any before you start the mod.


----------



## FISHINFREAK

Hey guys wats up im Jason i live in Alvin, TEXAS . I grew up fresh water fishin bass crappie and cats. Bout 10 years ago i really start fishin saltwater more and now as a guy i know has put it and branded it i have a SALTWATER SOUL thats pretty much all i fish now with a lil bassin here and there ! ! I heard about this site from a guy on another forum im on FWE. I have a 1989 18ft alweld semi v that ive been workin on slowly but sure just dont know alot about boat. Well anyways lookin for to this site. Here is some pics of my beast.


----------



## fender66

Hey FISHINFREAK....Welcome to TinBoats! We're happy to have you on board. Nice looking tin there. You'll find lots of ideas to use for it's mod when you are ready. Just don't forget to take before, during and after pics to share with us. :wink:


----------



## Nate T

My name is Nate and I live in London Ontario. I fish mainly for Smallies and largemouth but enjoy catching anything. I have a 14' V with a 20 hp Merc tiller that I am going to start tearing into soon. My friend with a modded 15' jonnie put me on to this site for ideas for my boat. I have to say, I have seen a lot of great stuff so far and look forward to more as I dig deeper into this forum.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Enjoy the site and remeber we love pictures :beer:


----------



## Attwanl

Hi Everyone
I've been looking on this site for a while, and that's how I found out how to fix the Jon that I have. "Thanks everyone"
I've had a few boats, (all glass)but this is the one I like the most. Small, easy to take care of and goes in some skinny water too.
Just think my nephew was going to scrap it. It's not in perfect shape, few dings, paint is dull and has a trickle leak (every couple hours about a gallon)but what a carefree boat. A lot less to maintain than on the glass boats I've had. It came with a 6 hp evinrude too, had to clean the carb, and the points but runs like a top now.
I'm getting a lot of ideas on what mods I want to do, going to redo the trailer this winter.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## fender66

Good to hear from you Attwanl. Glad to see you posting now. Can't wait to see pics and learn more about the mods on your tin.


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome to Tinboats buddy! Really fun website and great people!

Drag up a log and tell us a tale or two!


----------



## Skully

I am new to Tin Boats Southport NC this is a great site and I plan on posting some pics of my rig as soon as I figure it out,,,,


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: all this is a great site - enjoy :beer:


----------



## fender66

Skully said:


> I am new to Tin Boats Southport NC this is a great site and I plan on posting some pics of my rig as soon as I figure it out,,,,



Welcome to the TinBoat family Skully. We're happy to have you on board. Posting pics are pretty easy. Here's a link to a tutorial page if you can't figure it out.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3664


----------



## Roost

Hello!
Im from Pa and mainly fish the Susquehanna and Juanita for bass. I run a 1760 duracraft with a 115/80 yamaha 4 stroke. 

excited about being a member!


----------



## fender66

Roost said:


> Hello!
> Im from Pa and mainly fish the Susquehanna and Juanita for bass. I run a 1760 duracraft with a 115/80 yamaha 4 stroke.
> 
> excited about being a member!



Hey Roost....it's good to have you on board. Sounds like you have a nice river ride too. =D>


----------



## andrax

Hi, I'm new around here. I'm from south central Texas I fish and hunt out of a 2060 duracraft center console with a 90 evinrude. It's 27 years old and has some issues, so I'm sure I'll need some of y'alls expertice. If you'll give it. Any way just checking in.
Andrew


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome to the forums buddy!!! 

We've got experience!


----------



## WVfishnfool

New guy from the hills and hollers of West Virginia. I'm 53 and have been around boats since I was 4 years old. My dad always had some kind of a boat and I actually had a boat before I ever owned a vehicle to haul it with. :lol: It was a 10' SmokerCraft flat bottom that I fished the Elk River with for anything I could catch. I sold that boat to my cousin and have been buyin,tradin, and selling boats ever since. My loving wife of 32 years thinks I'm nuts and I have to agree. :lol: The last boat I owned and sold was a Ranger 520 DVX that was loaded up pretty good but I wasn't getting to use it because of the changes in my job. I wasn't goin to get another boat for awhile but my bro-in-law made me a deal I couldn't pass up on a Bass Tracker Pro 17 so I bought it and I'm in the process of completely re-furbing it to fish all the 10 hp restricted lakes we have here. I've got a Merc 9.9 4 stroke with power trim, elec. start, and remote steer to hang on it when I'm done. Then about 3 weeks ago I traded a pistol for a 1965 MonArk 14' flat bottom with a set of oars and a 9.8 Merc tiller steer that has elec. start on it. I plan on using this boat to do some fishin for muskies, catfish, and trout fish some of the small lakes the DNR stock here. This boat is in absolutely incredible shape for it's age and will be a blast because I can load it in the back of my truck and fish alot of places I haven't fished in years. I've got a 4 year old grandson that needs to be taken out and introduced to the great sport of fishing and I figured these 2 rigs will be perfect for that. I plan to retire in 5 years and that's when I'll buy me another big glass boat for tourneys or when I fish some of the bigger waters. I use to be really active in the bass tourneys in the late 80's and early 90's but just don't have the time right now. When you drive tractor and trailer for a livin you don't have much of a schedule. Anyways that's enuf and maybe to much for right now. :lol: Hopefully I can learn a few new tricks from y'all about thses tin boats and maybe even help somebody out with what I've learned myself over the years.


----------



## dougdad

Welcome aboard WV and have fun on your new project!!


----------



## RAMROD

Hello all, didn't find this thread before I made my first post but here go's. My name is Johnny I live in Dayton TX and about 99% of my fishing has been in the GoM and Trinity/Galveston bay. Just bought some land and a weekend house up on Lake Livingston. The wife wanted something that she could put in and out of the water by herself so figured it was time for a jon boat. Stole a 12' from a man the next town over, then did the same with a jet ski trailer that had an old jet ski still with it (will sell for parts and probably pay me back for boat and trailer), somewhere along the way stumbled across this site and am now hooked!


----------



## IndianaJohn

Hi Im from Taylorsville, In. I havent owened a boat for 20 yrs, and tired of fishing from the bank. I traided a 5x8 utility drailer for a 1970 16' Polar Kraft v bottom row boat, heavy duty trailer and an old Johnson 5.5 motor. I'm going to redo the transom, add decking and fishing seats this winter. I love this forum and have gotten several ideas on what i want to do to my boat.


----------



## wallstreetamigo

Greetings from BC Canada. I am new to the site and new to boat mods. I have been surfing this site for days and the information here is almost making it more difficult to plan my own boat mod - there are so many great ideas!

I am hoping to get some good advice and ideas for my own boat mod though. I have a 12 foot Misty River deep V that I want to add some things to. I use this boat on smaller lakes some of which are electric only and even a few that are no motors at all. I apologize in advance if any of my questions are ridiculously stupid..... I am a complete newbie to boat mods so I am learning as I go here.


----------



## Duke62

In the Atlanta, GA area and new to the site, love the modification/conversion information. I have had a couple of boats in the past, my current project is a 14' Seacruiser (glass not tin, sorry). I'm loving all of the conversion projects on this site. I am just getting started on this project but am very excited about it. I grew up on the gulf coast fishing saltwater, but now trying to learn the ways of freshwater.


----------



## get the net

checking in from southeast Texas. Just bought a 2001 lowe AN165-S Sea Nymph with a 60 hp johnson for $1000.00, owner needed cash fast. Everything works on the boat it just needs new prop and carpet. I took it out with my son and the motor pushed it 35mph with a bent up prop My first love was a 1988 Lund pro angler I bought off the show room floor back up in Iowa. I love to rebuild boats and I love when other people bring back to life old boats or make newer ones better. The white bass is just about to start running down here so it's going to be great using my Lowe chasing them. I'll try and post pics later of the newly acquired boat. cheers


----------



## Rjennings

Hey guys, ive made a few posts already before introducing myself, my name is Robert, friends call me R.L., im in upper east TN near Bristol..Kingsport to be exact, we have several TVA lakes around to fish, South Holston, Boone, Ft Patrick Henry, Cherokee, and Douglas, where they held the bassmaster tourny, is close by..myself, i like the river fishing and east tn has some good rivers and alot of big smallmouth to catch! Thats how i found this site, for the past couple of years i have gotten back into bass fishing, took a few years off and rode sportbikes, got to old for those things and got tired of falling off of them, so i got back into fishing, bought a 14 ft alumacraft jon with a trolling motor and i have worn it out the last two years floating the Holston river..had plans to buy a jet boat already, but wife had an accident earlier this year and she is struggling with her health(degenerative disk) and has been out of work, so that put all our plans aside until we can get her on disability, it has been rough going but we will survive and i WILL have a jet boat in a 1 year...or 5, whatever it takes! I like to look at them and shop, im leaning toward a alweld 18 ft with a 80 jet!! well, thats my dream boat anyway!! If your in east tn give me a holler!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## cuda

Hello Tinboat world. I looked thru the sight for a couple days and found that you could really help me in a new project. My step dad is giving me an old Cadillac 14ft deep v boat with a old 40hp rude. Problem is Im in Raleigh he is in Nashville. He told me the motor ran strong in 2001 and has sat ever sense. As soon as i can go get it probably in february i will post some pics. It is going to need lots of help but will be a good project for my son and me. looking to get into the sound and fish for some drum and flounder.


----------



## troutski

Hello, 
I have been missing for quite some time, had an accident and the recovery time seemed to take forever.
I was about to start the project when I took a fall, well now I am getting ready to start again. I picked up a 1979 Starcraft, 14 footer with windshield that has seen better days. My plan is to take it down to the starting point and rebuild Her back to what she once was. I checked out the rebuilds from quite a few members and am really excited to get started. 
The site does look different and seems easier to navigate; looking forward to sharing and learning from all the membership...

Chuck


----------



## old relic

Hello gents my name is Ron Im 50 and am from Fredericton, New Brunswick, Canada and love this site.I live to fish, boat and tinker with my boat so this site is like finding gold  Lots of very interesting builds and ideas.I fish muskie, bass, eastern chain pickerel,and sturgeon.I just purchased a new lowe roughneck 1756 on a new trailer and is in storage until spring but already fear for its saftey :lol: :lol: :lol: again awesome site and really enjoy it


----------



## rickybobbybend

Welocome aboard, folks, very glad you are here.
Troutski: always nice to have another left-coaster.
Old relic: at 50 you are not an old relic, you're VINTAGE!!


----------



## jorge

Hello my name is jorge live in ocala florida just got my first boat last week is nothing fancy just an used 1990 15ft grumman with a 25hp mercury just to have fun with wife and kids :mrgreen:


----------



## harleydoc

Hello my name is Will I am in Va Beach Va. I am glad I found this site. I enjoy boating, fishing and hunting.


----------



## mattwheaton

Matt Wheaton here. I live in Fort Gibson and run a Seaark 1548DK. I spend alot of time on my home lake and the Grand river below Ft. Gibson Lake. Happy to be here.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: enjoy the site


----------



## fender66

We just keep getting better. Welcome to all the new members!


----------



## jandrew

Hi everyone!
I'm from SE Wisconsin (near Millwaukee). I've been fishing the northern part of the state all my life, and just started to explore the southern part more. Just bought my first boat, but thanks to my grandpa i'm no stranger to being out on the water. I love duck and goose hunting! and I'm hoping to get to some new spots with my jon boat. I'm a young tool and die maker by trade, which can be helpful on projects. Hope to have lots of good pics for you guys and look forward to seeing what you all have to share. Thanks for making an awesome site!

Jack


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats jandrew......you're gonna love it here.


----------



## 17ft'r

Hey better late than never. My name is Brad, "Forum" handle is (17ft'r).

I live and play in Bend, Oregon, it has not always been that way, however I came here often enough to know that when I retired I would park my boat up here, so I did.

By all definitions I am a "shade tree mechanic". I have more questions than I have tools, but I always seem to get it done.

I have asked several questions in "tinboats" and I have to say (thanks) for all the answers and insight.

I have a 14ft "Mirro Craft" powered by a 18hp (that is when I get it running).

I look forward to being able to answer questions as you all have been so great to answer mine.

See ya out and about in the Forum!

17ft'r


----------



## Jim

Welcome! Thanks for joining.

Jim


----------



## FinnessEm

Hello to all.
I've been glued to this site for the past few days. I was looking for some info on repairing my trolling motor and found so much 
more. I'm a die hard bass fisherman,sometimes spending up to 14 hrs on the water. I fish from a Tracker Sportsman 15.
that I've rebuilt the decks on a few times already and I'm gearing up for another rebuild. I'll try to post pics if I can figure it out.
Tight Lines.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: FinnessEm

Thanks for joining! We will have to hit the water one day................


----------



## FinnessEm

Absolutely


----------



## fender66

FinnessEm said:


> Absolutely



Very happy to have you on board as a TinBoater! You're family now! =D>


----------



## Angus

Hey guys! Im Andrew, I'm 23 and from Nothern Minnesota I own a 1448 alumacraft jon that I plan to mod a little bit. I look forward to being a part of this forum.


----------



## fender66

Angus said:


> Hey guys! Im Andrew, I'm 23 and from Nothern Minnesota I own a 1448 alumacraft jon that I plan to mod a little bit. I look forward to being a part of this forum.



Good to have you here Andrew. Ask anything you want. We have lots of answers. Don't forget to take before and after pics to share with us.....we love pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: and like fender said we love pics


----------



## OldFloater

hey all,
I just joined the sight yesterday. I have had a old 16ft richline in need of repairs for about a year now. I have been scanning the internet for the past year and found this sight was jammed packed with info. I am 30 and this is my first boat, I named it the old floater. :wink: :wink: I bought it from a lady here in town. Her husband had got it and had big plans for the boat. But he became critically ill and passed away last winter from cancer and never even got to get the boat on the lake. So I am going to restore this boat and make both our dreams come true. Thanks for this awesome site and all the information.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard OldFloater. We're happy to have you as part of the TinBoats family.


----------



## OldFloater

Thank you, glad to be here


----------



## sdm111

Hello all name's Nick from S. Louisiana. Seems like yall have an awesome site. I have more or less a duck boat in winter and a bayou fisher in summer. 1436 with 8hp longtail go-devil for winter and just a trolling motor for summer but prolly about to get a 9.9 or so. Oh and an 8' too


----------



## kjames

ok so I like forums this where a idiot like me learns from all of you that know it all and build a awesome product. I am twenty nine year old male from Missouri well alright I will admit I turn thirty in acouple weeks. I have buetiful wife and two goregous little girls that love to fish. My oldest which is ten shot her first deer this year and my youngest (5) cant wait till the pond freezes up enough we can ice fish! So I stumbled upon your forums researching ways to repair a keel. I inherited a 58 rich (I'm guessing richline but that's what the title says) from my grandpa that growing up him and I spent a ton of time in. I just wanted to fix the keel but now after seeing what you guys do I am getting some ideas. But first I think a full sand blasting and some welding is due. See Poppy used to tell me stories of jumping logs and such and the keel is pretty bad. Long story short its on the back burner at the moment but you guys have me pumped. =D>


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats sdm111 and kjames....

You're gonna love it here. This is the best bunch of guys/gals around.

kjames....what part of Missouri are you from? If you're close enough, maybe we can hook up sometime???


----------



## Colby

I've been on tinboats a little over a month now but I have read almost everything here. There's some great info here and can't wait to start a project/build. At the moment I have a 14' Jon boat with a 25 evinrude (85 model). I plan to sell this boat and find a bass tracker or similar boat to start my build with.. Looks like a great site to be on


----------



## fender66

:WELCOME: Colby....it's good to have you here.


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome new members!!!


----------



## kjames

A month ago I moved from Green Ridge to Pleasant Hill. Had to get a little closer to work. How about yourself


----------



## fender66

kjames said:


> A month ago I moved from Green Ridge to Pleasant Hill. Had to get a little closer to work. How about yourself



Ah....you're way west by KC. I'm in a suburb of St. Louis. If you're ever in the area...let me know.


----------



## panFried

72 Posts later and I found this new member intro thread. :lol: Better late than never. My names Sean from MO and I joined this site because its truly the best boat site on the internet! Hands down! Currently working 1977 Lowe Line 1636 w/ 1976 Merc 110. Cant wait to get the transom finished just so I can get it in the water for some Spring fishing. Glad to be here.


----------



## fender66

panFried said:


> 72 Posts later and I found this new member intro thread. :lol: Better late than never. My names Sean from MO and I joined this site because its truly the best boat site on the internet! Hands down! Currently working 1977 Lowe Line 1636 w/ 1976 Merc 110. Cant wait to get the transom finished just so I can get it in the water for some Spring fishing. Glad to be here.



Hey Sean....we need to hook up. There's about 5 or 6 of us from Fenton or nearby areas. I'm thinking about a breakfast at I Hop of something fun and simple just to meet everyone.


----------



## panFried

fender66 said:


> panFried said:
> 
> 
> 
> 72 Posts later and I found this new member intro thread. :lol: Better late than never. My names Sean from MO and I joined this site because its truly the best boat site on the internet! Hands down! Currently working 1977 Lowe Line 1636 w/ 1976 Merc 110. Cant wait to get the transom finished just so I can get it in the water for some Spring fishing. Glad to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sean....we need to hook up. There's about 5 or 6 of us from Fenton or nearby areas. I'm thinking about a breakfast at I Hop of something fun and simple just to meet everyone.
Click to expand...


Sounds Good! I'm about a mile from Gravois Bluffs. 'Can always find time to stuff my face with cakes and talk tins.


----------



## windwalker

Hello everybody. I'm from Adams, Tn, which is fairly close to the Cumberland River, lake Barkley and Ky Lake. I enjoy bass fishing but like catch whats biting. windwalker


----------



## fender66

Welcome to the TinBoats family windwalker. We're happy to have you on board.


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome to Tinboats!


----------



## Coletrain007

Hi guys my names Coleman. I just found this forum researching boat 
And so far so good. I just bought a alweld 1648 with a 40 ho mercury
Hope to get to use it some but any who hope to make some new friends
And share some stories.


----------



## fender66

Hey Coleman.....Welcome to the TinBoat family. We're happy to have you on board. Feel free to ask questions and post pictures. We love pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## Paul Marx

My name is .....you guest it , Paul Marx . Born and raised in Galveston county , Texas . My family has been in Santa Fe for 3 gens. and have fished West Galveston bay the whole time. I'm 52 and have fished this area all my life . I have a 17'X 56 " Dura Craft , tunnel , pontoons , and she's shoved around by a 90 hp.Yammy . I'm still working on get her rigged out to run in spit. I had a 60/45 merc jetdrive outboard on it , but sold it to Smackdaddy last year. When i first bought that motor I got the funniest looks from folks around here , nobody had one. I learned that setup will run shallower than it will float , and have had to let it sit and walk miles back to the house. I also have learn people will try and follow you LOL , not a good idea folks. Great site YA'll have here , I hope to be a help on here , as well as learn all I can. Tight Lines Ya'll !!!


----------



## fender66

Hey Paul Marx......that's a great introduction!

Welcome to TinBoats!


----------



## juggernot

Ahoy, Newby here name is Randy, I'm in my late 40's, live in central N.C. and have enjoyed hunting and fishing since I was a kid thanks to my father, an avid outdoosman also. I've owned my 03 G3 1860sc since 07 and have made some mods to improve this boat. I like the rugged lightweight of an aluminum boat and have more mods planned to make my boat even better. I look foreward to getting advice from others here on the best ways to modify my boat further and maybe help others w my ideas. Here are a few pics of my boat. The center pic is a box I built
[attachment


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Randy....nice rig you have there.


----------



## juggernot

Thanks Fender, I looked at various Jon boats for a few years before buying this one. I wanted a 18' or largerSea-Ark but they were out of my price range and not alot of used ones for sale around here. I liked the G3s more than some of the other jons I looked at and also wanted a fourstroke because I use this boat to hunt deer alot and did'nt want my hunting clothes smelling like 2stroke oil smoke. I now wish I had a lighter F60 or 70. The F90 is a blast on the water but would be better suited to a wider 20+' jonboat IMO. This boat is about perfect for hunting lakes and rivers. I can beach it almost anywhere and pull it almost out of the water onshore so it does'nt rock around on the bank w passing wakes. I intend to make more mods to make it perform better and be better for fishing. I'm planning a bank of removeable PVC rodholders for Catfishing or Crappie and want to add an 80 lb. 24volt longshaft handcontrol trolling motor to the bow to replace the anemic 45lb I currently have. I also want to move the fueltank and batteries from the stern to near the bow to help offset the weight of the F90.


----------



## fender66

juggernot said:


> Thanks Fender, I looked at various Jon boats for a few years before buying this one. I wanted a 18' or largerSea-Ark but they were out of my price range and not alot of used ones for sale around here. I liked the G3s more than some of the other jons I looked at and also wanted a fourstroke because I use this boat to hunt deer alot and did'nt want my hunting clothes smelling like 2stroke oil smoke. I now wish I had a lighter F60 or 70. The F90 is a blast on the water but would be better suited to a wider 20+' jonboat IMO. This boat is about perfect for hunting lakes and rivers. I can beach it almost anywhere and pull it almost out of the water onshore so it does'nt rock around on the bank w passing wakes. I intend to make more mods to make it perform better and be better for fishing. I'm planning a bank of removeable PVC rodholders for Catfishing or Crappie and want to add an 80 lb. 24volt longshaft handcontrol trolling motor to the bow to replace the anemic 45lb I currently have. I also want to move the fueltank and batteries from the stern to near the bow to help offset the weight of the F90.



Sounds like you have good ideas. Remember to take before, during and after pics of the mods you make. We like picture here. :wink: 

Might also want to add your location to your profile. You'd be surprised how many TinBoat friends you might find in your area.


----------



## juggernot

I have posted pics of my homaide rodholders and some of a large box I built in the boathouse forum but don't have any before or during pics of this mod. Where or how do I add profile info, and can I change my screename to Juggernaut? I also wonder if i should have posted the boatbox pics in the jonboat mods forum??


----------



## fender66

juggernot said:


> I have posted pics of my homaide rodholders and some of a large box I built in the boathouse forum but don't have any before or during pics of this mod. Where or how do I add profile info, and can I change my screename to Juggernaut? I also wonder if i should have posted the boatbox pics in the jonboat mods forum??



Go into the user control panel in the upper left hand side of your screen and follow the links.

As for changing your screen name, I don't think you can do that without opening a new account. Jim might have a better answer for that???


----------



## Focobassslayer

Hey tinboats. I'm a 31 year old hard working dad and husband. Besides my family nothing in my world feels as right as fishing. I was off the water for some years due to being a jack a$$ but thank God I found my way back. Loving it.


----------



## fender66

Focobassslayer said:


> Hey tinboats. I'm a 31 year old hard working dad and husband. Besides my family nothing in my world feels as right as fishing. I was off the water for some years due to being a jack a$$ but thank God I found my way back. Loving it.



Good to have you here as part of the TinBoat family.....sometimes we can all be a jacka$$. Glad you found your way back.


----------



## assaultcraft8993

Hey! My name is Scott. I live here in central Virginia and have started building out my 1961 Lone Star 16' semi v-hull. I have started with the basic tear down on the transome and have begun to start on the cutting out of the seats. I have to replace transome wood and some very minor dings. Been looking for a place to get reclaimed street signs but have had no luck. I have all the aluminum angle I can possibly get and will be picking up marine grade plywood this weekend.
I use to build WAHOO BOATS for 5 years some have some background in boat builds. I use to deck out and install livewells in john boats that others said they were trash and sell them. This one is going to stay with me. I will put up pictures soon..


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Scott.....looking forward to seeing those pictures.


----------



## Ryno685

Hello friends! My name is Ryan, or to most people from work and just about everywhere else, Ryno. I'm from Jefferson County, Mo. I've been lurking on this sight for a couple of years, ever since I bought my crunched up hunk of aluminum that I considered a boat! :LOL2: Finally decided it was probably time I registered. I will post pics of the boat soon. It is a 1964, I believe, 18' flat bottom polarkraft with a 35 horse evinrude and trailer that I picked up off craigslist for $750. Couldn't resist, fore I had visions of a bowfishin' beast. Jumped into it head first and runnin for a few weeks and then hit a speed bump. My wife and I decided it was time to buy a house and quit renting, so we did. Not enough room at the new place, so boat got stashed at dad's place. Then a year after getting settled in, along came my beautiful daughter. Not much time for the boat lately, but as soon as the weather warms up its back to boat work and getting some pics loaded. Looking forward to all input and suggestions. Love this site! Okay, I think I'm done rambling now. :lol:


----------



## panFried

Ryno685 said:


> Hello friends! My name is Ryan, or to most people from work and just about everywhere else, Ryno. I'm from Jefferson County, Mo.... Okay, I think I'm done rambling now. :lol:



Welcome Ryan! Starting to get quite a few SoCo/JeffCo members on Tinboats! Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Ryno685

panFried said:


> Ryno685 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends! My name is Ryan, or to most people from work and just about everywhere else, Ryno. I'm from Jefferson County, Mo.... Okay, I think I'm done rambling now. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Ryan! Starting to get quite a few SoCo/JeffCo members on Tinboats! Look forward to the pics.
Click to expand...





Thanks panFried.....

Hopefully get to work on the boat some this weekend.


----------



## cfh1177

Hey all, My name is Mark. I'm from the South Eastern PA area. From Philly, now in the burbs just outside. I just sold my fiberglass project boat and am picking up a 16' Smokercraft Big Fisherman with a 20hp Johnson tiller this weekend (tomorrow actually). Not sure of my design or what all I plan on doing to it but I'm glad I came accross this site. Seems like a good place for ideas and suggestions. I'm primarlly a bass fisherman on a couple small local lakes and I hit up the Susquehanna River from time to time to fullfil my Small Mouth fix. I look forward to using this site.

Take care,
Mark


----------



## Jim

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Mark.....you're gonna love it here.


----------



## FishHunter

Hello everyone. New to posting on this board. Lurked for a bit before I decked and carpeted my 14 foot 1959 sea king. Tore out rotted bench seats and added a simple deck. I love seeing the great work you guys do. One day I hope to be that skilled! Look forward to being a more active member. I am located in Littleton co.


----------



## fender66

Hey FishHunter.....glad you stepped up to the plate. Good having you here and your carpet job looks very nice.


----------



## 2sac

New member from the Chicago area. I'm a regular poster on some other sites (some of you may know me as "slonezp")and tinboats is brought up quite often so I decided to check you guys out. I'm not new to boating or fishing, and hopefully I can help give some info while I'm taking in all I can learn. I fish bass tourneys with Anglers Choice. My home water is the Fox Lake Chan and Lake Michigan.


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard 2sac =D>


----------



## fender66

Brine said:


> Welcome aboard 2sac =D>



Plus one!


----------



## DOBSONFLY

New here from, from Kansas and enjoy just about any type of fishing but favorite types are catfish, bass, and crappie. Grew up mainly fishing rivers some lakes on occasion and farm ponds. 

I am an engineer for a large severe duty pressure vessel manufacturer. We can roll and weld cylinders up to 11" thick. I work with welding related items (new equipment designs or modifications), equipment acquisitions (cnc machine tools etc), as well as various other manufacturing related items.

Look forward to some constructive criticism for some builds and hope that I can be of equal assistance back!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to TinBoats Dobsonfly.....we're happy to have you on board!


----------



## GrogHog

Hi Gang I'm just about to finish another tin boat. 1959 Sports Kraft 16' This is a nice V bottom and has nice bench seats I will be posting some photos of her when I figure how. Welcome to the new members.
I am going to see if there is a cause the site supports that may want to raffle the HELM off from this boat as these are impossible to find and in this kind of shape.

For the boat I'm thinking of painting a nice deep gloss green on the area from the chine rib down and a nice soft lite creamy color on the inside. What do ya think.
Thanks for input
I don't know if photos will come through


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard GrogHog....

Photos came through just fine. Looks like a great project. I like your color choices too.


----------



## striper steve

Hey guys. I am new on here. Love this site. Have got some great ideas from all of you. I look forward to asking alot of questions and hope I dont wear you guys out.


----------



## the finisher

Hello!! New member and first time boat owner. I am an avid fisherman and go fishing on friends boats all the time and finally decided to purchase a boat to call my own. I'm so exited to have one and have many questions. Now I'm just waiting for my two oldest boys to come up with a name for it. I know very little about boats and motors. So this will be a fun learning expierience for my boys and I. I look forward to learning from you all and sharing what I learn along the way!!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys! :beer:


----------



## the finisher

Cheers!!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to tin boats....happy to have you on board!


----------



## ELi_8884

HEY EVERYONE 

My name is Eli I just found your web-site been looking for one like this for a while now  ! I love fishing and and I have had many boats and all aluminum :mrgreen: . I had a 14ft lund for about 2 years till I sold it to get married  but soon boat myself a harbor craft 12 ft that I used for one summer than sold and got myself a 14ft smokercraft. I used that for about 2 years and just recently acquired myself a really nice 15ft DUROBOAT :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Always wanted one. anyway pictures soon to follow too rainy now to post any since I live in SEATTLE WA :shock: Anyway HI ALL


----------



## fender66

Welcome Eli....happy to have you on board.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all :beer:


----------



## flywrecker

Hi, I just signed up!

I'm live in Tampa Bay, am a full-time high school teacher, and part-time guide. I own a custom SeaArk 1860MVT. I fish 99.9% shallow saltwater for Redfish, snook, trout, etc in Tampa Bay and Chassahowitzka. I prefer fly fishing, but probably spend more time with a spinning rod in my hand. 

I hope to contribute great information to this community.


Tom


----------



## fender66

Welcome to it boats Tom! You're gonna love it here!


----------



## ELi_8884

=D> welcome =D>


----------



## Swampfox88

Hey, Im Mitch from Charleston SC, enjoy fishing and just being outside, I have a 1976 duracraft 1436, and a 16ft coleman scanoe w/ 5hp gamefisher motor. I always enjoy checking out this forum for new ideas as im always looking for an excuse to be in the garage piddling with something. Glad to be a member 

Have a great day, and happy fishing


----------



## panFried

Swampfox88 said:


> Hey, Im Mitch from Charleston SC, enjoy fishing and just being outside, I have a 1976 duracraft 1436, and a 16ft coleman scanoe w/ 5hp gamefisher motor. I always enjoy checking out this forum for new ideas as im always looking for an excuse to be in the garage piddling with something. Glad to be a member
> 
> Have a great day, and happy fishing



Welcome swamp fox! Show the scanoe pics


----------



## dougdad

Welcome to tin boats Swampfox!


----------



## BigSkimps

Hello, I am new to the sight and a fresh boat owner. Pretty excited to get it out on the waters of TN and KY. It is my first boat and I believe it is a 78 Glastron with a 78 Johnson 115. I have some minor things to do to it and have an issue to resolve regarding the selector lever going into reverse.mthe issue is posted in the motor section of the forums. 

I am looking forward to working with all of you and can't wait to get myself and my 5 year old son on the water in a few weeks. 

Thank you for the opportunity to be a member.


----------



## Swampfox88

panFried said:


> Swampfox88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Im Mitch from Charleston SC, enjoy fishing and just being outside, I have a 1976 duracraft 1436, and a 16ft coleman scanoe w/ 5hp gamefisher motor. I always enjoy checking out this forum for new ideas as im always looking for an excuse to be in the garage piddling with something. Glad to be a member
> 
> Have a great day, and happy fishing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome swamp fox! Show the scanoe pics
Click to expand...


----------



## fender66

It's great having you all here. WELCOME!


----------



## Team Colibri

Hi everyone.

My name is Erik. I live in Oslo, Norway all the way up in northern Europe. I'm sorry my english is a bit rusty, please bare with me. I have been ceeping an eye on this site for quite some time now, but have finally taken the plunge and become a member.  

I've been on the water ever since I could row my first 9' jonboat, wich means i've been into tinboats for close to 30 years. The last 10 years or so my main boat has been a Silver Colibri 405 (13'). It's a finnish boat, with a rather deep V, aluminium outher hull and fiberglass innerhull. 

I've had several different outboards on it, presently I have a 50 hp Honda (BF50) wich I'm very pleased with. I keep the boat on a trailer, and tow it with me wherever I feel like it. I upploaded a bunch of photos to the gallery, if you want to have a look.

I do all kinds of fishing, from flyfishing for small trouts to trolling for salmon, northern pike, walleye and offcourse saltwaterfishing as well. The ice has just gone from the fjord here, and is about to go on the larger lakes, and I'm really looking forward to throwing my icedrill in the shed, and launch my boat now. 

Tanks for having me!


----------



## panFried

Welcome Erik! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## EricZ

Hi guys,

I've been lurking on here for awhile and finally registered. I bought my first boat this last june (an 88 Bass Tracker Pro 16 with a 45 Mariner) and am deep into a major overhaul. Once I get all of the pictures organized I'll be starting a build thread. This forum has helped me out a ton and I hopefully I can reciprocate in the future.


----------



## romysrealm

Karrick and Romy from Hat Island, Washington. My main job is a seed gathering for an online seed company. Besides this I do many hand crafts when not on the water. Karrick is a great deck hand, he moves fast when needed for docking ours and others boats. He is mechanically inclined and boats are a passion. We enjoyed finding this site and will learn as we go! The island we live on is private with only 50 full timers and over 250 vacation home owners. There are no stores or businesses here so you must boat or ferry off to get groceries or conduct mail service. Although seemingly isolated, we are only 5 1/2 nautical miles from the mainland. 

Here the eagles soar over your head, whales frolic below and the sunsets are quite stunning. The air is fragrant with floral scents, pine and salty air combined....


----------



## fender66

Welcome to all! You've found the best forum on the web and we're happy to have you here!


----------



## drum

sorry about the late post, my first post I think was on sealing leaks.
my name is jeff, and I am in medina county texas. new to boating and I posted just wondering.
I don't see much on 10' jon boats here, so I guess I will post on things I need help with or can help with.


----------



## surveywaters

New Guy from South Carolina. I'm 34, got a hot wife, an 11 year old girl, and an 8 year old boy. New to aluminum boat work, I look forward to throwing my money away on a new hobby my wife doesn't approve of [-X


----------



## fender66

surveywaters said:


> New Guy from South Carolina. I'm 34, got a hot wife, an 11 year old girl, and an 8 year old boy. New to aluminum boat work, I look forward to throwing my money away on a new hobby my wife doesn't approve of [-X



Yeah...like we believe that! None of us have it that good!

Just kidding......Welcome to the TinBoat family. We're happy to have you here!

Don't forget.....We love pictures...especially of boats and the mods you do on them. Hope you get those kids out there with you too.


----------



## nicktheww2fanatic

Hey folks, I've been lurking the website for a couple of weeks now, and finally bought my first boat (unless you want to count canoes) yesterday evening. I picked up a 1960s Meyer 15' with a 25hp Chrysler from 1970 rigged up to a side console. Anyways, just wanted to say hello. I will probably end up decking the front a little, as the PO pulled out the front aluminum bench (the one way in the bow).

Figured it was time to stop fishing out of my cedar strip canoe I built, and find something a bit more stable for my rather rotund self.


----------



## fender66

Great to have you on board nicktheww2fanatic! Don't hesitate to ask questions and/or, post pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## Long Distance Rider

New guy from Northern Arizona, Kingman to be exact. I just bought the boat I should have bought many years ago. I found a 15.5 Western aluminum, 20" transom, high bow, 6' beam in excellent condition. The perfect fishing boat for a couple of full figured fishermen. Here's my challenge. I live near the Colorado River and the Lake Mead National Recreation Area. Recently LMNR has ruled that 2 stroke jet ski's are no longer to be used. I'm thinking it's just a matter of time until all 2 stroke's are banned. Second challenge is the mountain lakes on the eastern side of Arizona. The HP limit on most are less than 10HP, though 2 strokes are still allowed.

So, do I spring for a 9.9 Nissan 4 stroke or something similar or go for a motor that will actually get the boat up on plane, say a 25? The boat is rated for a 40HP but after having a 25 on a 14 Smokercraft a few years ago I'm not interested in water skiing speeds anymore. I am really interested in the smooth operation and fuel economy of a small 4 stroke, and don't care much about speed......but I don't want to be plowing water at wide open throttle.

I had even thought of buying an old Johnrude 15 and replacing the old worn out decals with something more acceptable to the Fish and Game guys, maybe 9.9 decals.....

Anybody out there with actual experience with a boat this size and what might be an acceptable motor size to meet all the requirements/restrictions that currently exist or may be imposed in the future.

I've been lurking here for years, and know someone out there can come up with some advice.

Thanks, Mike

PS, the Long Distance Rider name comes from motorcycle touring for the past 40 odd years and several hundred thousand miles......


----------



## gillhunter

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!! Does you boat look something like this? Looking forward to seeing your project. I got a 9.9 4-stroke for my boat for much the same reasons. 

Mike


----------



## Long Distance Rider

My boat not only looks something like the boat in the picture, the boat in the picture is the one I bought. The picture was taken in the back yard of the seller in Phoenix. Did you get the picture off Craigslist? I called this guy within a short time after he had listed the boat, made the deal over the phone and was on the road to Phoenix within 15 minutes of hanging up (a 200 mile drive). Overall it is in excellent condition, has a few extra holes thru the transom for a spring loaded trolling plate and such but overall it is very sound with no noticeable dents or scrapes. This is the best sized boat I have ever owned......I don't want to start off with a motor that I will be disappointed with. Don't get me wrong, I don't want to fly across the lake but if the wind comes up on Lake Mead you better have the ability to get off the lake in a 30 or 40 mile an hour breeze, been there, done that. These desert lakes can get ugly in a hurry.

So how is your 9.9 working out, any thoughts on a 9.9 on this size boat. It weighs 265lbs empty and with me and my fat fishing partner and motor and such it will probably leave the dock weighing 900 lbs. (my fat fishing buddy and I account for 500lbs of that 900 number)

thanks for your response, and for posting a picture of my boat......

Mike


----------



## fender66

> My boat not only looks something like the boat in the picture, the boat in the picture is the one I bought. The picture was taken in the back yard of the seller in Phoenix. Did you get the picture off Craigslist



What are the odds. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## gillhunter

fender66 said:


> My boat not only looks something like the boat in the picture, the boat in the picture is the one I bought. The picture was taken in the back yard of the seller in Phoenix. Did you get the picture off Craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds. :LOL2: :LOL2:
Click to expand...


Maybe not that long :LOL2: I just googled western aluminum boat and it came up on YAKAZ. It's a great looking boat.

As far as motor hp, a 9.9 will probably not get your boat on plane. I have a 9.9 Honda 4-stroke on my 1648MV and it does 13mph on gps with me, the wife and our gear. I fish hp restricted or total electric so the 9.9 works for me. 

If you need to run 20+ mph for safety reasons I think you will probably need a 20hp at least. Looking forward to seeing your project.

Mike


----------



## FreshWaterLover

Hi all!

I'm looking forward to talking with all of you and learning a lot about our newest boating endeavor. We just purchased a Bass Tracker Pro Team 175 TF and are awaiting delivery in about a week. We're from the Chicago area and have had a Crownline 250CR in the past. I now own an Ocean Kayak Torque as well and have been having fun with that so far this spring fishing the local ponds and lakes.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Congrats on the new boat.


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard FWL. 

Looking forward to pics of the boats 8)


----------



## FreshWaterLover

Brine said:


> Welcome aboard FWL.
> 
> Looking forward to pics of the boats 8)




Thanks Jim and Brine.

Here are a couple of shots from the sales room floor. HAHA, can't wait to actually get'er home.


----------



## Long Distance Rider

Well, I finally made a decision on what motor to put on my new Western 15.5. My plan was to buy a Nissan 9.9 4 stroke this weekend while in California. The trip to California got cancelled so I started looking local again. I found a one owner 97 Yamaya 9.9 2 stroke with both a standard and Piranah prop. Went to Cottonwood yesterday and picked it up from an old boy that had used it as a trolling motor until he reengined his main with a 150 4 stroke and the weight on the back of the boat got to be too much. So he took the 9.9 off and put it in storage.....It's immaculate, and though I will not break any speed records it will, at least for the time being, be legal for all the fishing from the California border east.....

Mike


----------



## Devil's-Tinner

Hi everyone..! My name is Mitch, and I recently purchased my first boat. 14' Lund V hull.. from 1996 I believe. It has a Yamaha 30 hp 3 cylinder, 2-Stroke. =D> 
I've been following along on this website for awhile now... and now that I have a boat.. why not join!  
It has a side console.. and some neat bells and whistle's. I'm going to fish the heck out of it this season. but I already see some "projects" to make it better suited to me. the back half, I kid you not. Is like a plush bed like thing..  not sure how I feel about it. The front bow could have a lot more storage. it has a tiny cut out now.. and I don't see why it couldn't be at least.. double the lid size! 

This website is overflowing with info I will gobble up. 

~~Mitch


----------



## BrazosDon

It is really good to have some young blood in here. You will have a life time of pleasure with your tin. Good luck and happy fishing. BrazosDon


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Mitch! Happy to have you as part of the family!


----------



## DirtyOar

Permission to come aboard!

Hello and good afternoon. I'm 28 from central New Hampshire. Been fishing all my life, or at least as far back as I can remember. Both fresh and salt water but I favor fresh a lot more. Unfortunately one of the reasons that brings me here is my step-dad has recently lost his battle with cancer. One of the commonalities he and I shared was our love of fishing. After his passing I inherited one of his older projects, (Bass Tracker). It had been sitting in the field behind his house for quite a while and is going to need some serious TLC. So far all I have been able to ascertain is that I believe it to be a 79 (or so the number markings on the HIM indicate). I recently read through Huntingbronco's descriptive post about the rebuild project of his 79 tracker and it looks beautiful. I'm hoping I can refinish my new boat in similar fashion and do my step-dad proud. While I have several years of fishing experience I know I still have much to learn and this will be my first experience as my own skipper. Thanks for all the help so far and what I am sure is to come.

p.s. any ideas on the "model" of my boat? like I said all I know so far is it's a 79


----------



## LoTech

Greetings. Great forum here! I just got a boat, '66 Alumacraft 14' V-hull with a 1972 Evinrude 18 FasTwin. I've had it on the water three times. Its my first boat, and I love it. Took almost a year to scounge funds, find it and haul it home. Kids love it. I grew up canoeing and kayaking but not fishing. I'm learning and making up for lost time off the water. Next step: trolling motor.


I look forward to tons of ideas here.

Erik
North Georgia


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Eric. You're gonna love being part of our TinBoat family and we're happy to have you here.


----------



## eyeballjr

Just bought a 16ft Lowe big jon, going to try to build it into a nice little catfish boat for fishing the small lakes and rivers her in NE Oklahoma. Ended up finding a nice fish finder that I thought was too good of a deal to pass up. HB 998c SI, then ran across a 35hp Johnson motor, and picked it up. Just bought a gas tank and hose, they guy kept them for his replacement motor. I have already found a lot of helpful info on this site, and hope to find a lot more. I would like to take the center bench seat out, but don't know if I need to re enforce the hull. It is stuff like this that I hope to learn about. Thanks in advance, and I pre apologize for my ignorace.


----------



## VC-Racing

Hi I'm from Lower part of S.C. and own a 89 DuraCraft 14 ft boat w/ Yamaha 25 hp( tiller steer) outboard. I spend a lot of time on the Edisto River and in the Santee Cooper Lakes ( mostly Lake Marion) and every now and then will venture off to Lake Murray in Columbia S.C. I've been snooping around for a few days and decided to join. 




Vic


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: 

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## redfisher

Hello, new guy here form Ontario. My little 14 footer is now 21 years old and still works great!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: redfisher! Nice looking boat!


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard redfisher! Happy to have you here!


----------



## dman24

I am a new member from Siler City, NC. I have a 13.5 foot vhull powered by a 9.5hp johnson. I love to fish, hunt and be outdoors in general. I hope everyone can be of help because I have a lot of big plans.


----------



## fender66

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317709#p317709 said:


> dman24 » 33 minutes ago[/url]"]I am a new member from Siler City, NC. I have a 13.5 foot vhull powered by a 9.5hp johnson. I love to fish, hunt and be outdoors in general. I hope everyone can be of help because I have a lot of big plans.



Hey dman....good to have you onboard. Ask anything you want...someone will have an answer. There's always the search function in the upper rt hand corner of the page too.


----------



## dougdad

Welcome to all you guys who have joined since mid April, glad to have you here. 

Redfisher, your boat looks way newer then it is, I would have guessed about 2, maybe 3 years old... isn't it amazing what a bit of TLC and just plain being careful can do.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: all enjoy the site


----------



## esrevnoc

I have been fishing from a sit on top kayak for a while and decided to bite the bullet and get something that will give me so much more choices and places to fish. Found a 90's (I think) 14' Starcraft, 15 hp Evinrude that runs great, transom mount TM and trailer at a great price. I started lurking around here and have already gotten some great ideas on what I might like to do to the boat but not until this winter, now is time to fish! Haven't had it out on the water yet but this weekend it looks like the weather is going to cooperate and I'm looking forward to a nice long day on the water.

I'll get some pics up soon and look forward to learning from everyone and sharing my idea's and successes.

Matt
Woodbridge, Va


----------



## fender66

Hey Matt from Woodbridge VA....

Welcome to Tinboats....we're happy to have you as part of the family!


----------



## Getthenet

Howdy, this is my first post. Been reading a lot and just want to say thanks and deepest respect to all tin nuts on here. I plan to restore this 1970 12 ft Elgin mostly for the electric only lakes but I will put a 6.5 hp on it where allowed. I have been removing the paint on the bottom and have some blue silicone and some other flexible "cream" colored product around the seams. The blue silicone comes off fairly easy but I was wondering if I need to take out the "cream colored" sealer. I know it is hard for you to tell but anyone have a guess what the "cream" colored product might be? Is the reccommended searler (5200?) cream colored? I am going to paint the inside a bone color to reduce the heat effect and have some old aluminum signage and other scrap alu. materials that will be big enough for decking. I am thinking about putting the decking on the first two seats and then cover the rear. I am wondering if I should remove the front two seats. 

Thanks again for all the work you guys have shared. 

"My successful rise is because I am standing on the sholders of giants!!"


----------



## fender66

Getthenet.....Welcome to the TinBoats family. We're happy to have you on board.

You're right...I can't tell from the picture what you're wanting to remove. I'd be careful though that it's not something sealing up leaking rivets. You might have to re-seal once it's removed.


----------



## Quackrstackr

5200 should be white unless it has been stained by the elements.

Is the cream colored sealer pliable or hard?

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Getthenet

Thanks, the sealer is pliable. I will try to reseal brazing some alum rods but only where necessary. I am just a little concerned about paint holding but will follow the reccomended primer, wash, paint advice as offered here. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## tango lima

I am new to this site, bass and cats are what I fish for, cats mainly. right now I am bound by the bank, I am looking for a good boat the I can fix up for catfishin, bassin will be from a glass boat. this site will give me some ideas on how to fix it up.


----------



## fender66

Hey Tango.....welcome to Tinboats. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## Joe3125

Hi Everyone, Found this site by complete accident tonite here at work. The best part about it is I have a Boat I'm planning on decking and finding this site worked out perfect for me. Looking forward to getting to know all of you and learning from your mistakes.


----------



## Joe3125

I bought this boat from my old boss, he had put all the flooring and modified the boat as you see it. the flooring is starting to rot out and needs replaced anyways. The best part about her is the Motor is an 07 with only about 200 hrs on her.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys! Thanks for joining!

Jim


----------



## willsbarbour

Hello I am new to this site but have been getting some great ideas on how to fix up my boat. I have a 16' Lowe side console with a 1986 50hp Johnson. Primarily use this boat for hunting but also fishing and having a good time on the river . Look forward to getting some great ideas on how to make my tin boat that much better.

Link to my build

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=31111


----------



## fender66

Welcome to all new members...it's great to have you on board and part of the family! :mrgreen:


----------



## Omotose

Hello all,
I'm in Arizona and currently run a2009 Lowe Roughneck 1655 with a 50 hp 2 stroke Merc tiller. I use this boat for hunting and fishing. Even though I've been in AZ for close to 30 years I have recently started fishing Powell and Havasu. I've decided to go bigger and in the process of getting a new Lowe 2070 center console with a Merc 115 OPTI.


----------



## fender66

Ah....we won't hold it against you that you live in AZ. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Seriously...welcome to the TinBoats family. :beer:


----------



## brettccameron

Hey everyone,
I joined looking for tips on fixing up my dad's old jon boat and really loved some of the projects I've seen on here. I'd also really like some help with my boat being that I currently don't know very much about boats. I've always enjoyed fishing and now that my dad has passed away I thought it'd be nice to fix up his old boat and go out on the water - his favorite place to be!


----------



## fender66

Hey Brett....welcome to TinBoats. Bring on the questions....post pics and I'm sure you'll get answers.


----------



## brettccameron

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321009#p321009 said:


> fender66 » 02 Jul 2013, 22:10[/url]"]Hey Brett....welcome to TinBoats. Bring on the questions....post pics and I'm sure you'll get answers.


Thanks! It's in rough shape, but it is a project boat, after all.


----------



## River29

Happy 4th to all...it's a bit soggy here in Atlanta, but that's okay cause may not have found this forum otherwise! :mrgreen:


----------



## panFried

River29 said:


> Happy 4th to all...it's a bit soggy here in Atlanta, but that's okay cause may not have found this forum otherwise! :mrgreen:


Glad to have you! I know you'll really like here.


----------



## ace94mp

Hey guys, Brian here from upstate NY (Syracuse region), I saw your website came up during a search. 

I am a new (used) boat owner, as I recently purchased a 14' 1976 Lowe Line shallow V hull aluminum boat. I've taken it out fishing a few times already and am starting to see some improvements I want to put into it. I'm sure I'll be throwing up some pics to show you the current state of what I want to do. 

-Brian


----------



## panFried

Welcome Brian! You'll find a lot of info here and good tips. Can't wait to see the pics, as I own a 1977 Lowe Line Jon.


----------



## MiPikeGuy

New guy from MI, name's Corey. Found the site looking for coleman crawdad mods. It's not much but it's perfect for my girlfriend and I to get off the beaten path.






And a C&R 40" Pike from our maiden voyage


----------



## Jim

Welcome Corey,

Thanks for joining! Love the crawdad, had one myself for awhile but I traded it for a basshunter for my kids. If you put a nice level floor to step, you are good.


----------



## MiPikeGuy

Thanks for the welcome! We've only it out a few times so far, but no complaints really, I love it


----------



## GaryG

Hello everyone, name is Gary, I live in a little town called Dunedin in west central Florida. I have had my boat for several years and have been a reader of Tinboats for most of that time. A couple years ago I was sidelined from using the boat because of cancer. I am now able to use and enjoy the boat again and I plan on taking full advantage of it. 

Tomorrow I am taking my five year old out for the first time and I am not sure who is more excited.

Gary


----------



## fender66

Welcome to all gather new members!


----------



## Buddychrist

Welcome to the forums everyone!!!


----------



## xPikeRx

Hi guys

Name is Kim and I´m from the land of cold winters and blonde hot babes aka Sweden. I just found this forum searching for information on aluminium boats. I´ve found a new love in fishing and I´m looking to get a boat ready for the next season.

I´ve been looking for a boat but with a newborn I have to prioritize a bit differently then before so I´m up for all options. I´ve never been in to boats before so I have no prior experience and no equipment laying around so its gonna take a while to collect everything.

Europe and especially Sweden are extremely expensive with high living costs and high retail prices on almost everything despite the last years strong currency and you could almost put on 50-75% on american prices for most things so I have to find other ways to do this.

Then it hit me. I knew I had some pontoons laying around at my business and I remembering seeing some strange looking ones. I went out to the storage yard and hit the friggin jackpot I hope. 2 x 16' jon boats in acceptable condition. Anyways I´m on my way to get my own pike machine!

Best regards
Kim


----------



## fender66

Hey Kim...welcome to TinBoats.

That looks like a monster of a jon boat! The sides are higher than any I've seen I think. What are the dimensions of that beast?


----------



## Team Colibri

Hei Kim, og velkommen til et bra (men litt sært) forum.  Du er ikke den eneste skandinaven her heller som du ser.

Start gjerne en egen tråd om den prammen du postet bilder av, jeg har aldri sett noe liknende. 

For the not so scandinavian:
Kim, welcome and please start a thread on that Jon. I've never seem anything like it before either.


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325006#p325006 said:


> Team Colibri » 06 Aug 2013 01:41 pm[/url]"]Hei Kim, og velkommen til et bra (men litt sært) forum.  Du er ikke den eneste skandinaven her heller som du ser.
> 
> Start gjerne en egen tråd om den prammen du postet bilder av, jeg har aldri sett noe liknende.
> 
> For the not so scandinavian:
> Kim, welcome and please start a thread on that Jon. I've never seem anything like it before either.



:beer:


Welcome all!


----------



## fender66

Dang.....we are so.....

GLOBAL!

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## xPikeRx

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325006#p325006 said:


> Team Colibri » 06 Aug 2013, 19:41[/url]"]Hei Kim, og velkommen til et bra (men litt sært) forum.  Du er ikke den eneste skandinaven her heller som du ser.
> 
> Start gjerne en egen tråd om den prammen du postet bilder av, jeg har aldri sett noe liknende.
> 
> For the not so scandinavian:
> Kim, welcome and please start a thread on that Jon. I've never seem anything like it before either.



Hi Viking bro!

I went by my storage yard again today and looked them up and they are actually Swedish military ramp pontoons from à surplus stock. I will try to get more info from the military since the only thing I got is à model number and the weight of either 335 or 385 kg / 738 or 848 pounds. I have started another thread where I will ask questions and depending in the outcome I might start à build log.

BR
Kim


----------



## xPikeRx

fender66 said:


> Hey Kim...welcome to TinBoats.
> 
> That looks like a monster of a jon boat! The sides are higher than any I've seen I think. What are the dimensions of that beast?



I think it would be numbered 1660 by the standard but with massively high sides (37")


----------



## BobbyR

Hi everyone I'm BobbyR from Ohio. I just picked up my Dads 1975 Meyers V bottom. I can't wait to start getting ideas working on it. 

BobbyR

"Thanks Dad for taking me fishing. I know your watching over me."


----------



## fender66

Hey BobbyR....welcome to the family.


----------



## ggoldy

Gary. Retired plumber. Gulf coast of Northwest Florida. Tracker 1436. I've had a few other small boats in my younger years, but this is my first 'tinny'. And where does that term come from, anyway. It's not 'tin', ya know!

Gary


----------



## Jim

Welcome Gary! Thanks for joining!

Tin is easier to say than aluminum! :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: ALL


----------



## fender66

Gary....if you're gonna start nit-picking already......

Nah...just kidding. Welcome to *TIN*boats. We're happy to have you on board.


----------



## ggoldy

Thank you. Tin is easier to spell, too!


----------



## MattandBritneeH

Hi! Matt and Britnee here, we have a 14' Lund 25HP Johnson and power drive 55. We are in SE Washington and enjoy an array of fishing and extracurricular activities.  (been trying to add an avatar but apparently my phone takes too big of pictures?) =(


----------



## fender66

Welcome Matt and Briytnee.....you're going to love our tin boat family.


----------



## dogbyte

Not sure how long intros are. Feel free to skip.

My wife and our 2 boys, 9 and 12 years old, live in Hortonville, NW of Appleton WI. I've worked in the corporate world, was an entrepreneur, but gave up the money to do what God has prepared me and called me to do... be a teacher working with at-risk kids. I've been working with these types kids for about 15 years. They have circumstances, some of which are a result of their bad decision, while others they were born into. Some in and out of jail, teenage parents, homeless, abused, having to follow babysit parents in bars to make sure they get home safely and others whose home life just SUCKS. It is kind of like a modified Jerry Springer show and I'm Steve ready to jump in. 


I was a dedicated duck hunter before kids and before we moved to a new region of Wisconsin. I asked my wife to marry me in a marsh where I included "through duck seasons til death do us part" in my proposal. I switched to bow hunting as it didn't take as much time. I can walk out my backdoor and be in my stand in 5 minutes. I want to share the love of hunting with my boys but I don't feel bow hunting is best venue. 

I've never really been into fishing but want to get into it so I bought a boat. I've have lived about 10 minutes from the Wolf River which have great walleye fishing, but I have no clue how to do it. There are a lot of back water areas so I'm really looking forward to spending time with my boys fishing and duck hunting.

I bought a used Alumacraft 1546 which is bare so I'm looking forward to doing mods to it. Kind of crazy...our family went out of town for a my son's soccer tournament and I came back with the boat. That is what I call success!

Look forward to learning about fishing and boat mods at this site.


----------



## fender66

Hey dogbyte....

You, and your family are going to really enjoy this.

Oh...and Welcome to the TinBoat family...you're gonna love it here as well.


----------



## Oldenuff

Hey Y'all! I'm Oldenuff(literally). Real name Gary, but most people call me .....whatever gets my attention as long as it's not too late to eat. I live in Langely S.C. and have spent the last 64 years trying to be an artist, musician, auto mech., ...pretty much whatever I felt like at the time. I retired in 2004, and promptly went back to work doing anything I felt like( nice to be able to be choosy). Anyhow, I recently bought my first boat. A 1957 Ark. Traveler, and as some of you know, I had no clue as to the proper fuel mix. Thanks to all of you who responded to my plea. I have a lot of ideas and plans for this worthy craft and I'll probably be pestering you folks until it's done. I'd send pictures, but I have no clue how to do that. I think I just messed up. Hit that color thingy by mistake. I have to go now, my boat is calling me to come out and daydream some more. Again, thanks for letting me be part of the group. Gary Anderson


----------



## Bryanp

hello all. stumbled upon this site while researching my first boat that i picked up last Friday. Buddy of mine gave, yes GAVE, me his 1963 Cherokee 14' boat complete with 25hp Evinrude outboard and all of his fishing gear to go with. Never owned a boat before, hell, i've never operated one for that matter. Hope to learn from the expereinced members here.


----------



## ggoldy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327785#p327785 said:


> Bryanp » 29 Aug 2013, 12:36[/url]"]hello all. stumbled upon this site while researching my first boat that i picked up last Friday. Buddy of mine gave, yes GAVE, me his 1963 Cherokee 14' boat complete with 25hp Evinrude outboard and all of his fishing gear to go with. Never owned a boat before, hell, i've never operated one for that matter. Hope to learn from the expereinced members here.



Gave you? Gave you? That's a darn good friend right there!
Wait a minute...what's it LOOK like? :shock: 

Gary


----------



## Flyerskip

Hey all  

I've been reading and watching and working on my boat for a bit now. I guess it's time to say hello to all. I'm located in the Tulsa OK area and fish in the rivers and lakes around here. Duh... where else would I be fishing? Anyway I get out for bass and cats and perch (we call em perch but they are really sunfish) and anything else that will wiggle my pole. :roll: 
I started with a Richline 1965 16' semi-v and a 1961 18 hourse Evenrude both older. Some where in the process they changed into a 2008 Merc 4 stroke 20 horse and a 2014 tracker 1542. I installed a side consol and forward controls in it and some decking. Add a trolling motor and all the other usual stuff and you have it. 
And yes I well get some pictures here soon. The boat is still a work in progress and I will be rebuilding the trailer later in the year. so hang on kiddys it may be a bumpy ride. 8)


----------



## panFried

Welcome all!


----------



## Bryanp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327880#p327880 said:


> ggoldy » 30 Aug 2013, 08:07[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327785#p327785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryanp » 29 Aug 2013, 12:36[/url]"]hello all. stumbled upon this site while researching my first boat that i picked up last Friday. Buddy of mine gave, yes GAVE, me his 1963 Cherokee 14' boat complete with 25hp Evinrude outboard and all of his fishing gear to go with. Never owned a boat before, hell, i've never operated one for that matter. Hope to learn from the experienced members here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave you? Gave you? That's a darn good friend right there!
> Wait a minute...what's it LOOK like? :shock:
> 
> Gary
Click to expand...


Hey Gary, i'll try to get a few pics up today since it's so damn nice out.


----------



## Tom50401

Greetings all from north central Iowa. I am 56 years old, married with 3 daughters, 10 grandchildren and 1 great grandchild. I enjoy fishing with my wife and working in the yard. My boat is a 2003 G3 V167C with a 50hp yamaha. I work as a heavy diesel mechanic for a local asphalt paving company.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! G3 makes an awesome boat. I miss mine.


----------



## Bryanp

welcome aboard Tom.


----------



## mattfishinmanvan

Hello everyone!  

I am a new member as of today. Possibly buying a boat within the next few hours (1990 Sea Nymph Fishing Machine 161)! I'm going to call the guy on my way home from work. If I don't get this boat then I'll probably get a similar one within the next few weeks and start a build thread...I'm fairly lazy and like to fish a lot so it'll probably take me the majority of the winter to finish everything. 

I've been following the site for the past few months and enjoy seeing all the great work everyone does. I'm looking forward to finally making a boat my own and adding my own touches. 

Good fishin',

Matt


----------



## bassfisherjk58

Hello everyone,I've been on this site a few times and really like it. I own a 1985 Mirro Craft deep V ,and it's a 14 footer.I live in Tyrone PA. and am 54 yrs. old.I do a lot of largemouth bass fishing,on several different lakes.I hope I can add to the site as well as gain a lot of knowledge.Thanks Joe


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: all !!!!!!! Hope you enjoy the site as much as I do :beer:


----------



## ggoldy

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328925#p328925 said:


> mattfishinmanvan » 10 Sep 2013, 14:26[/url]"]Hello everyone!
> 
> I am a new member as of today. Possibly buying a boat within the next few hours (1990 Sea Nymph Fishing Machine 161)! I'm going to call the guy on my way home from work. If I don't get this boat then I'll probably get a similar one within the next few weeks and start a build thread...I'm fairly lazy and like to fish a lot so it'll probably take me the majority of the winter to finish everything.
> 
> I've been following the site for the past few months and enjoy seeing all the great work everyone does. I'm looking forward to finally making a boat my own and adding my own touches.
> 
> Good fishin',
> 
> Matt


Yardville! It's been a long, long, LONG time since I've heard THAT name! The community was built for returning WW2 vets to start their families. My uncle was one of them. My father settled on the other side of the Delaware in Morrisville, another such community, and raised us. It was nice, growing up in those places.


----------



## pafree

hello to all.

i just traded for a wide 14 footer with 20 hp tiller johnson to do some fishing and i have been thinking about trying my hand at a crab trotline and/or drop door crab traps. the boat is a clean canvas for me to add a few things to make fishing/crabbing easier. i have lurking the forum and haven't found anything like what i am planning but there is more searching to be done and ideals are welcome.


----------



## wlshafor

Hello from Sacramento CA.

I have been a member for a while now and been lurking and collection ideas for my project build. However I finally got my first aluminum boat on Saturday 09/21/2013 can't wait to post up pictures of what I'll be doing and redoing what is damaged.

Any members from or near Sacramento CA? 

Check out this monster 40 pound Salmon I landed last month in Klamath CA

Also a teaser picture of the boat, trailer and outboard.


----------



## wlshafor

Teaser pic


----------



## Brine

Welcome to our newest crew members.

:WELCOME:


----------



## MikeG81

G'Day all,

Finally joined after lurking here for a bit and drooling over some of the mods guys have done to their boats.

I live in Arnprior, Ontario('bout 25 minutes west of Ottawa), and my family cottage is on Silver Lake, west of Perth, Ontario. Back in July we picked up a 14 foot Springbok with a '90 8 horse Mercury. Used it to get some decent sized Pike this summer

I look forward to hanging out here and picking up more info.


----------



## crazyd

Just inherited my Grandfather's boat 15 ft Alweld with a 25 Tohatsu. It doesn't need any major work but there are lots of small things that will make it more comfortable to fish from. I am looking to make lots of mods to it and have found tons of great info on here that will help me in my project. It seems almost all of the vets on here are very helpful and I am looking forward to getting some knowledge from them.


----------



## nwe319

Hello, I'm from the piedmont of NC, and occasionally like to hunt and fish when I can get away from work. I own a 14' Gamefisher and a 16' Polar Kraft. I am the proud owner of a few dogs and my youngest, a yellow lab is also my hunting and fishing buddy. I look forward to getting to know some guys and learning from each other.


----------



## spcamno

Hello everybody,

New member from Toronto, Canada.

Been a boater since the early 90s and become boatless since 2003 (our son is born) and now getting back into the sport and pick up an used Smokercraft Stiletto from a buddy.

Would like to see other's members nice boats and creative modification.

Cheers
Norm


----------



## Jim

Welcome Everyone!


----------



## Stumpalump

Stumpalump checking in from Arizona. I'm own a 1983 16' Valco Bayruner. It's my fourth tin boat. I have strayed a few times and even had a sail boat but Tin is in!


----------



## Triple obsession

Hello all

After lurking here for the past year or so I figured it's time to sign up.
A little about me.... I'm a heavy equip op in the summer, work in a small automotive machine / race engine shop in the winter. 
My passion is motorcycle drag racing (Kawasaki two strokes) & restoring some of my old Kaw's. Hobby's are fishing, turbocharged VW sand car, tig welding & fab work & anything that burns Methanol or Nitromethane. 

I picked up a 1974 14' Starcraft this fall and I'm going to attempt to bring it back to life, then mod it for my needs. It'll be a long road as it's a mess from being cobbled up by previous owners :lol: 

Cheers, 
Gary


----------



## Jim

Welcome Guys! Thanks for joining.


----------



## texasbred

New here, just bought my first brand boat(hull only). Here are my two previous boats, 1996 Bass Cat, sold last week. And a 2003 Weldbilt 1548 MV. I finally gave the boat too much abuse and the hull started cracking really bad in a lot of places and I have had the ribs welded back in 3 times. I think the Suzuki and 9" jack plate were too much. 
1548 MV Weldbilt



551051_659514150726614_970298272_n by texas_bred83, on Flickr
Bass Cat:



image(3) by texas_bred83, on Flickr
My brand new Alweld 1648 flat. .100 ga. Got the Zuke hung, battery and gas tank in. Tomorrow the wiring, lights, and maybe the floor will go in. I'll start a thread if I remember. Also had my trolling motor bracket welded on. This boat will be a multitask boat, bass, catfish, trotline, duck hunting, shallow water and creek running.



1474592_635027559873306_1127125688_n by texas_bred83, on Flickr



1525504_635114933197902_224977627_n by texas_bred83, on Flickr


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! :beer:

Nice looking boat.


----------



## jules

Hello. Coming aboard from Menifee, CA. I am retired Navy, now a high school teacher. Been an outdoorsman all my life: hiking, camping, fishing and hunting. Just bought a 1993 16-ft Lund aluminum utility/fishing boat with a 1993 Johnson 25-hp outboard. Started modification project today. Will post pics as soon I figure things out. 

Merry Christmas y'all!

Jules


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: ENJOY :WELCOME:


----------



## keelme

just putting a wake out there I have a 18' aluminacraft w/85 hp Johnson mines the one on the bottom


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=338368#p338368 said:


> keelme » 10 Jan 2014 04:43 pm[/url]"]just putting a wake out there I have a 18' aluminacraft w/85 hp Johnson mines the one on the bottom



:LOL2: 

:WELCOME:

Thats one way to get them to the lake!


----------



## SCfisherfamily

Hello "ya'll"! 
We are a fishing family from SC! We recently had to sell our beloved ( but not paid off) 2008 lowe fs175. It has been all over upstate sc and up to lake erie several times. The payment was too much once I (wife) stopped working to stay home with our first child (we both cried goodbye). However, my family & I went in and bought the hubby a 13' 1973 gregor for Christmas! He was so surprised! The fisherman will plunder once again! Thanks for all the info! He has so many ideas for it....but first we must restore the raggedy trailer!


----------



## longshot

Welcome you should be able to find lots of ideas on here


----------



## redagain

Just wanted to introduce myself. I love old vintage runabouts. Have a lake cabin in northern wisconsin and have been searching for a nice little vintage runabout for fishing a bopping around. Have had nothing but problems with old glass boats, Id always find rot after a while. My dad was always saying go aluminum, so i finally did. Found a beautiful 58 alumacraft Deep-C. Always garaged, well maintained. Got it from original owner. Hating winter right now.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Thanks for joining!

Mint little boat you got there!


----------



## Stripermack

Hey,
I am new to the forum this year. Just bought a 14 foot Jon boat and like the idea of fishing some smaller water then Lake Lanier. I have a Skeeter fish and ski that me and my kids fish for stripers and spotted bass on Lanier. I plan to trout fish the Chattahoochee river and fish some rivers and small ponds this year as well. I like the format of the forum so far!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Nice cow Striper in your avatar! :beer:


----------



## Bassbully

Hey Bassbully here from NE Ohio. I just got my first tin in years a 2006 War Eagle LDSV with a 2006 Yamaha 50 four stroke. I'm getting it set up now and looking forward to fishing the small waters my big boat could not...saving money too


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard bassbully =D> 

Your small boat would be my big boat :LOL2:


----------



## nrgeek

Ok Im a new member.. just joined From Chattanooga TN.. but not new to boat repair, design, custom work .. Most has been in the itchy world of fiberglass.. rebuilt many a bass boat from ground up, custom glass work, paint , carpet you name it .. But tired of the glass.. moving on to the alum world.. I have owned a few alum boats over the years.. but am tired of the hassles associated with.
Bought my self a bought from another member of tinboats.. didn't know it when I bought it .. but was 1k for a mostly done project.. with 40hp.. but the motor was a 73 or 74 and just don't trust motors with that many years of use lol .. so I re-powered and went to a 28hp with maybe 150 hrs 89 model.. that I just picked up today for $350 with controls.. I can prob get that out of the 40hp that was on the boat.. I don't have much to do to this boat .. but will prob replace the front wood deck with aluminum.. I hate wood on boats and really hate rotted wood.. after all the bass boats I've split and reworked.. the deck is good shape.. but alum don't rot lol.
Make a couple lids to cover the battery and gas tanks.. re-install the side console ( came with but was removed ) or stick steering .. not sure yet.. stick steer is a space saver for sure.
But will post a few pics before and after .. if anyone has any questions about making crankbaits, or fiberglass work just ask.. Id say computers since thats what I do .. Computer Analyst and Programmer, but do that every day.. If you play pc games like Dayz .. Im always looking for people to play with


----------



## warefishin

New member from georgia. Long time reader I have used a ton of advice I have gotten from here so I signed up hoping I may can give some back some day.


----------



## jonboatboy

Hello Tinboats. Im from Bowling Green Kentucky and I just joined the forum yesterday. Im currently fishing out of a 1232 but Im in the market for something a little bigger. I have a post on that subject if anyone wants to help a good fella out. Wanna share a little about myself. Im 27 and fishing is my 1st love when it comes to having the time and funds to go. Ive done body work/collision repair for 7 years. Id be more then happy to help people on refinishing or painting that old olive dab jon thats been sitting in the weeds for the last 10 years if anyone needs advice. LOL Ive read alot of cool stuff on this site and couldnt stand it that I wasnt on here puttin my two cents in and asking guys for their opinions. Hope to meet alot of people and make some new friends. God bless


----------



## Brine

nrgeek, warefishin, jonboatboy,

Welcome aboard!

:WELCOME:


----------



## Siriusfan76

Hello to everyone! I just joined! Hoping I fit in with my modded johnboat. It's a 2011 tracker 175. But it is aluminum. I fish just about every spare minute I get. Thanks guys!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: all enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## namco

Hi All Laurie here 

New to the forum live in Sydney Australia we have great waterways everywhere around us.

Had many boats over many years and now the family has grown up I have downsized to a 14' a 12' and 11  along with 8 outboards   

Gee you yanks have it good with the selection of boats and motors what you pay for a $3000 boat motor and trailer we pay $7000 and have very little to chose from.


----------



## TimV

Hello everyone, Ive been lurking for awhile,mostly on the jet forum but I finally signed up, I live in NE Arkansas I enjoy fishing the Black, Spring and St.Francis rivers for bass, crappie and catfish. I run a 1548 G3 with a 40/28 Johnson jet. I cant wait for the weather to clear a bit and get back on the rivers. Great site,enjoy the info and pics.


----------



## masterbaiter

Hello everyone I'm new to this site been lurking around here for a bit and decided to join. I picked up a 14 ft aluminum shallow v and a 12 ft shallow v and have been looking on here for ideas to customize it. I learned quite a bit by checking at some of the members on here builds. Im from upstate NY and a avid fisherman. just wanted to say hello and introduce myself


----------



## ggoldy

>>Had many boats over many years and now the family has grown up I have downsized to a 14' a 12' and 11 along with 8 outboards<<<

"Downsized" to 3 boats and 8 outboards?????


----------



## Macrosill

Hello everyone. I have been a lurking member of TinBoats for a while now. I am starting on my boat mod so I figured it was time to introduce myself.

My name is Brian. I bought my 1st boat last year after spending months on Craigslist. I scored a 14' Sears Gamefisher with trailer and 55lb thrust trolling motor and batteries. I looked at some real garbage. One boat I looked at that was local, 12', had a multitude of repairs on the bottom and it was sealed with Flexseal, that black spraycan stuff on TV. The trailer was so rusted that the lugnuts were peeling off in layers. I twisted my fingers around one of the lugnuts and it became round. I passed on that one. The guy was practically begging me to make him an offer as I was walking away. Then I was going to drive 3 hours to pick up a 12' boat, motor, trailer combo. 2 days before I was going to get it a local guy responded to a text message from 2 weeks earlier. This was a really nice 14 footer. I was a bit bigger which would allow my to take my kids with me and have a bit more room. 1 hour later I was on the way home with my 1st boat in tow. 

I took the boat out once last year. I had fun but knew right away things could go better. This is my 1st boat and 1st time on a small boat. The biggest issue was that all the weight was in the back. Me, at 180, 2 deep cycle Group 29 batteries and trolling motor. To say the bow was a bit high would be an understatement. The wind would catch the bow and start spinning me around. I think I spent more time trying to keep the boat straight than fishing. There has to be a better way. The batteries must move forward to start. I also have to get a flat floor in there, tripping over the supports was just an accident waiting to happen, especially with the 2 little ones. I put off doing anything for a while for 2 reasons. The boat is in new condition and I did not want to ruin it. Secondly, the boat and trailer takes up most of the garage and there is no room to work in there. This winter has hampered my outdoor woodworking plans, LOL.

Yesterday was the day. I threw caution to the wind and took out the middle bench seat. Drilled out the rivets and there is no turning back for me now. I drove to Lowes and picked up some lumber. I have the floor joists for the middle section completed. 

I plan on starting a thread documenting my boat mod.


----------



## miktheknife

Greetings and Salutations everyone.

I just joined this site after discovering it a few weeks ago. I like what I've seen here and think I've found a place to talk about an old boat I have. When my father died in 1998 I inherited an 1970s 12' Ouachita Jon boat. I've got a 1970's era Johnson motor for it, too. They've both been sitting in different states of disrepair and storage since then. I've been wanting to fix it up for a long time but haven't had the right motivation or support system to go to when I have questions. So I hope that once the time comes when I can move out of an apartment and back into a house I'll have the space to work on it. 

I figure there will be a lot of sanding and painting, but it looks like there are a lot of people on here who've done some cool restorations. It also looks like there is some good motor info on this forum as well.

A little about me....I live in Spring, TX a suburb on the North side of Houston. I work for a retail sporting goods company. Love saltwater fishing, but will cast a plastic worm if the opportunity presents itself. 

Looking forward to getting some good advice and hope I don't ask too many newbie questions.


----------



## Rabbitdundied

Hello,

New to forum. I am from Cabot, AR. Looking for ideas to modify my M40D Tohatsu.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Guys!

Thanks so much for joining.


----------



## bulrid8

Hello,
New here, with my first boat. Not sure on the make, but it is in good shape. Got boat, trailer and bow mount trolling motor for $400. Stripped the interior, get ready to deck it in. 
Found this forum and love it, lots of ideas!


----------



## jimsrtc

Howdy! My name is Jim and I live in central Oregon about about 20 min. from Bend. It is a natural wonderland here in the high desert. Although the number one outdoor activity is golf ,with what I would assume to be a close second is snow skiing. 
We have dozens of great places to fish with trout fishing being the favorite for many. Fly fishing being the most popular. The bass fishing is pretty good and we that fish for them are I would say a bit " looked down apron". Which is alright with me! From my place from one half to one and one half hour there are 50 plus places to fish, with a certain degree of success. The John Day river is about an 1 1/2 hour and is , as they say, one of the best small mouth bass fishing rivers in the world. 50 to 100 fish days are not uncommon. 
I'm in my mid sixties and am semi retired. So I try to fish as often as I can, two or three days a week when the weather is good. Last fall I bought a 16' Spectrum V hull with a 40 hp Merc. I have some small modifications I want to do and when I dig it out in a month or so I'll post some pics and she what you all think. Love this site and all the helpful advice.


----------



## Fishigan

Hey Guys! My name is Tyler, I am from SW Michigan. I just discovered the site, but wish I would have a long time ago! 
This is my current boat:





This boat is special to me as it has been in the family a long time. It was purchased new by my Great-Grandfather, and then owned by my Grandfather for many years until my brother got it from him, and then I bought it from my brother. I use this boat all over southwest Michigan. I fish several different lakes regularly, but my real passion is steelhead fishing the rivers. As with most people, this boat is a constant work in progress. I did a respray on the outside last year with all new decals. This year I am working on some mods to the inside. I love the site so far, I've already came across some great advice.


----------



## SpecFisher

Hello guys, new member from Orlando, FL here. Bought a 12 footer last summer which I've been working on. It had leaks which I sealed up, pressure washed it real good and gave it a paint job. It's got a trolling motor for lake fishing but I'm now ready to upgrade to a 6hp outboard. Now I'm just looking for info about which models to choose from. This is a really good forum with lots of info. I hope to learn a lot here.


----------



## Fatkid1980

Hi guys, Ken from SE Mass. Picked up a 12' jon boat last year and have been modifying it in between fishing in it, also have a kayak I use from time to time. First time really posting on here, but have gained a lot of knowledge just sitting the sidelines and reading!


----------



## pool4shark

Oops. I didn't see this thread, so I posted a thread called New Tinman in the BOAT HOUSE section of the Boat forum two days ago, and already got some good advice. That post explains the new-to-me "tin" boat I'm buying and Pool 4, where I plan to use it. I'm from southeast Minnesota and spend a lot of time on and around the Mississippi River, about 50 miles away. I may be the only one on this forum who doesn't fish; but, I still like being on the water - especially in the simplest of boats.




In addition to members' advice, I really appreciate how quick this site is to navigate. It really snaps!

Thanks.


----------



## Riflehunter

Hi guys. I've been watching the site for a while now and I'm not sure why it took so long to register. I live in az and fish all over. I spend the spring fishing for large and smallmouth and the summer up in the mountains fishing for rainbows. I'm a John Deere AG field mechanic. When I have time I spend time hunting, fishing, and speding time with family and friends. I just bought a 2008 Lowe 1467wt last spring because I was tired of sitting with my knees in my ears on my dad and Grandpas old Lowe shallow v. This boat is made with a raised floor, a small storage box, and a small live well
Still debating on how to make more storage on the boat with some clean electrical. I'm pretty excited to see more custom builds.


----------



## waterman

Hi folks, my name is David and I have a fishing problem. 

Live in central Alabama, about 3 minutes from Lay lake. Just bought my first flat bottom, 2010 Tracker Topper 1542 with a Tohatsu 25 and 50# TM. Found this site looking for ideas on set up. Looks like a great bunch of guys around here.


----------



## ggoldy

Hey, David. I'm south of you, on the Fla coast. You'll find answers to just about any question you may have, here. And LOTS of ideas! These guys like pictures. Oh...don't get sucked into the Ahab/BA debate. Just read them and grin. :|


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342291#p342291 said:


> ggoldy » 20 Feb 2014 10:14 am[/url]"]Oh...don't get sucked into the Ahab/BA debate. Just read them and grin. :|



Solid Advice above!  


And welcome, Thanks for joining.


----------



## Jmpatterson

20 years old from Arkansas! I joined this site to find projects to do my jon boat!


----------



## ggoldy

Welcome =D>


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard Jmpatterson, when you get a minute complete your profile so we know what part of the world you live in. You may have a TinBoat neighbor. 

Welcome to the site, and good luck with your future projects.


----------



## shawanoki

Hello to all members,


----------



## Teko454

HI!!! Im Dave from NW Pennsylvania. Just bought my first boat last spring. 14' Smokercraft Voyager deep v. Looking forward to picking other members brains about setting my boat up.


----------



## Str8blucollar

Hey, Mark from SNJ. Glad to have found the site, lots of great info, hope to be able to contribute!


----------



## Woody!

New B here! What a GREAT site! I just bought my 1st "Tin Boat" last summer. An older 14' StarCraft shallow V. Have a nice 1 owner 1972 25hp Johnson Sea horse to put on it from a pontoon boat I used to have.I haven't had it in the water yet. I was working way to many hours . Well new job now, and am looking forward to doing some work on my boat and getting it in the water as soon as this weather breaks. I have been lurking in the Boat projects section for a while now. You guys have done some amazing rebuilds! I have got some great ideas from there. Any way, I just wanted to say hello! 8)


----------



## BPenrod

New guy here from Lexington, Kentucky. Love the site, looked at lot's of great ideas for the 16' Polar Kraft I just got.


----------



## Yannie

Another new guy here. Great site! Never dreamed of all the cool stuff you can do to a little tin boat til I started looking at this forum.


----------



## MONT.RAM

Hello all, another newbie here... I have been doing a lot of research for my boat online and came across this forum for a lot of the answers so I figured I may as well join in.

I have a 1989 Alumacraft Super Bandit with 1987 Yamaha 70. there were a few things I wanted to do to it but now after reading several of the projects on here I think I want to tackle the whole thing.

I do not have any pictures of it at the moment. I am on my last month in Afghanistan and look forward to getting home and starting on this. I will post pics when I get home and get some.

I do not believe I have any major structural issues with my boat but I do know it has at least one leak which I am sure has also caused the normal water logged foam. Something I would have never thought about without this sight!

Looking forward to getting home, getting started and sharing my progress!!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining!


----------



## MONT.RAM

Thanks.

LOTS of good and helpful info here.


----------



## lakeslayer2011

does anyone know of the boat basskota profisherman sv-17?
i cant find any info. im thinking of buying 1, but i dont like to buy something without doing my homework.
i cant find anything on this boat. please help!


----------



## TwoEyedJack

Hi, I am back in the tin boat business after a 12 year hiatus. My current ride is a 2014 Lowe 1860 Roughneck center console with a 115 Merc Optimax with a jet foot on it. My kids and I will use it mainly for fishing and waterfowl hunting the Snake River in SW Idaho. Not Hells Canyon [-X . I put a Minn Kota trolling motor on the bow this weekend and am looking forward to doing some mods to it like sonar, LED lights, spotlights, etc.


----------



## icepounder

Hi I am new here but have been a lurker for a while. Last summer I picked up an old (and in rough shape) 10' jon boat. I did a lot of work on it last year and still have a few more things to do.
I had it out on several small lakes and rivers in both NJ and NY last fall. It's the perfect 1 man car topper. I am using a Minn Kota trolling motor but I picked up an Eska 3 hp I'm currently working on. 
I just wanted to say thanks for having this site.


----------



## Bigwrench

Just joined based on some pretty good recommendations from other members. I have 2 tin boat restore projects going at the same time , 
1984 Bass Attacker with a 55hp Nissan and a 12' Landau flat bottom. Looking forward to learning from the info on the site and sharing my projects with others. 
A little about me; 
Names Rick , US Army Artillery Veteran from SW VA/East Tn area . 43 and Engaged to the Love of my life and fishing buddy Tammy. 4 kids between us . GM Gold Level Master Auto Technician , I work for a Chevy GMC Dealership doing a little bit of everything but mostly diagnostics , engine rebuilds and repair and chassis/Alignment issues. My main boat is a 98 518 Comanche/200EFI Merc combo. 
Avid clawhammer Banjo picker and collector.


----------



## TRON - Z

Hi! TB family,

I am a newbie... :mrgreen: don't know how to send pics, post or do to much of anything in the TB forum but read threads. So, I decided to jump in and learn as I go. One thing for sure so many of you have been very helpful in helping others succeed in their Mod process and many questions. 
I am a 43 year old God fearing man, Married with 3 children, I served as a federal officer U.S Pentagon, I am currently a security IT Officer. I love outdoor everything, Motor cycles, four wheelers, Tin boats, fishing (just learning) I will try anything once with some exceptions, a serious stunt king, I like to laugh and make others roll on the floor laughing in tears.


> "LIFE IS GOOD AND WHAT IS NOT GOOD WILL BE GOOD"



12' Sea king project coming up!!!!  

I plan on making this a project for my 11 year old and myself.
I recently purchased a 12' Sea King and trailer W/ (3) motors- Cruise N Carry 2.7 horse, 3.3 horse Mercury, 5.5 horse Ted Williams all for $400 and I was told the Cruise N Carry ran the last time it was used back in 2005. The mercury was dropped in the water trying to mount it on the transom and the T. Williams need minor work done. I followed a couple of the threads coming from TB and was able to get the Cruise n Carry running; just by cleaning the carb and spark plug.  

Once I learn how to post and download pics I will show them.


----------



## bhoudak

Hello all, another newbie here... Brian from Dayton, WA here in the great Northwest!

I recently acquired a 1967 StarCraft 14' Aluminum Deep V and have been doing a lot of research for ideas online I came across this forum and found a wealth of great ideas for modifications and improvements, so I figured I may as well join in the fun and share my journey! The boat came on a 1961 Trailer that I was however worried it might fall apart before I got it home, but I made it, so trailer will require a lot of work but I’m looking forward to it, the boat came with decking and console the previous owner installed but was completely rotted out and falling apart seller stated it had been parked outside uncovered for the last few years. I have already removed the rotten wood and carpet and gutted and cleaned it out. I am now ready to utilize all your great ideas to formulate a plan for my now blank slate. I have a 20 Hp Mariner and an electric Minn-Kota I will be equipping it with off a previous boat I had parted with. I look forward to keeping you all up to date and discussing ideas and questions as my project progresses.

Cheers


----------



## brent

Hi my name is brent and I love the old boats I recently bought an old Lonestar Saratoga runabout and was wondering if anybody had any information about them. Keep fishing!


----------



## Cashew

I'm a newbie, saw the site mentioned on youtube. Been enjoying reading it the last few days. Not yet a tin owner. Have had 2 boats,12' fiberglass rowboat that was un-rowable, got schooled on 2 cycle outboards at the time. Sold the best one, and kept the hillbilly rope starting, smokin outboard. Great setup till we expanded our family and added our second son. Picked up a Lyncraft runabout from the original owners, all wood with fiber skins. Ran great, till we changed vehicles and wife wouldn't allow a new hitch to be installed.  

Boat sat and sadly we ended up donating the boat, trailer and motor to VOA. Hopefully it got put back in service and running lakes again.

I'm a Bow hunter that finally has the deer thing down, I think.  Oldest son now in college, youngest soon to follow. Wached a few bowfishing videos and would like to try my hand on some carp, we got plenty. Been watching waterfowl hunting and thought that might be fun to add to the mix. So while planning on making a layout boat. I hear the wife comment about how she misses going fishing and would like to go this spring. :?: Layboat = Me, or could buy an Aluminum boat for 2 or 3 and enjoy the company, and spread the love joy, and cost justified easier. :mrgreen: 

So i'm now on the lookout for a tin boat that I can fix up and make my own, do a little fishing, duckhunting and bowfishing out of. Scoped out one of the tiny ponds that I could do all 3, and shallow entry is the name of the game.

Now just need to complete some more honey do projects, and find a tin hopefully fairly close. 
Wish me well.
****************
Update It really was a "Good Friday". Bought my first item off CL and jumped on a deal and ran like I stole it. My first Tin, 11ft SeaMaid it's 42 wide and is in great condition. Will do a leak test and replace the transom and eventually will give it a camo paint job. Got a 18lb Trolling motor as well, have never used one should be fun. Couldn't pass on the fiberglass Water Wheeler pedal boat, needs a little TLC and might get a cutsie paint job or camo can't yet decide. Wife not yet impressed, but I know I'll still be smiling when I nod off tonight.

Reading all the articles has been a HUGE help in deciding what I wanted in a boat.
Thanks.

Cashew


----------



## Knee Deep

I'm from West Central Florida and love just about everything about the water. Just purchased a Weld Craft 1444 MV with a Honda BF20 and decided to join the forum after "lurking" for awhile. My "other" boat is a Hewes RF16 and I tow both with a Jeep Wrangler. My wife and I spend a lot of time visiting the Keys (Love to Lobster) and share our time here in Crystal River between the Gulf and many local Springs.


----------



## Buffco

Been lurking a year, finally joined up. Great forum.

Southeast GA, own my first boat. Have two daughters and newborn twin sons, so my chances of using it are slim to none.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## LarryMc

I'm 67 years old and was born and raised in the hills of SW VA. I am retired and mostly fish the Holston River for Smallmouth bass. The boat I fish the Holston in is a 2011 Lowe Roughneck 1655 Center Console, motor is a 2005 Mercury 60/40 jet two stroke with a Rockproof poly intake. I recently replaced the Minn Kota Edge 70lb TM shown in the photo with a MK 80lb Terrova with I-Pilot


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome LarryMc nice ride :beer:


----------



## New River Rat

Welcome aboard, Larry! This is a pretty informative bunch to hang with.


EDIT TO ADD: Larry is a fish catching machine!


----------



## atomicbubba

Hi everyone. I just retired after 30 years in the Air Force and 15 years working for TRW and NGC. Wife called my card last March (2013) and asked some question that I really could not answer. So I sold my house in Utah and moved to MO. Live close to some of the best fishing around. Finally got a house that accommodates trucks, cars and boats. The weather has been on the bad side but that allows me to get everything done in the house that needs to be done. But when the weather breaks I am on the lake!! I found this site while trying to resolve a leaking live well drain line issue. Came up with a temp fix. Hope that holds until I get contacted by the person who did a complete rebuild on his 1987 Tracker Guide Special V-16. Yeah That is what I have and other than the drain line it is like new. It spent the last 13 years in the garage and was used to store Christmas cookies awaiting frosting during the holidays. Weird but true!!!

Post Scriptum

Just in case you were wondering my wife made the trip with me.


----------



## Sully401

Hey everyone! 

My name is Sullivan (you can call me Sully) i am 24 years young; and yes Sullivan is my first name not the last! I live in southern Rhode Island and i have been fishing most of my life. But have become an avid fresh and salt water fisherman over the past 4 years now. 

I love to fish for freshwater Bass. This is def my favorite thing to do by far. I do enjoy fishing for striped bass at my local breach-ways as well.

I currently own an Uncle bucks pond prowler 10 foot boat from Bass pro-shops. This has been a wonderful boat and has gotten me through the past few years of fishing. But i have joined this website barbecue its time to buy a Jon boat and modify it to be my Bassin rig for quite some time.


----------



## basslipripper

Hey ya'll,


Im from South Georgia and do mostly bass fishing. I spend most of my time on Lake Seminole. I have two tinboats a 2006 Bass Tracker Pro Team 190tx and an 1983 Duracraft Super Star. Ive really enjoyed reading posts so I finally decided to join up.


----------



## Dark3

New member here. I am a FA Army Sergeant stationed in NNY. Bass Fishing, family, and helping others are my passions. Some might recognize me from another forum, however I am a huge fan of tin boats so it was only right to register after lurking in the shadows here for some time.

I currently have a 2011 G3 1442 I bought new with a newer 20hp tiller. Its a slow project, however being that it is a riveted short transom I will only invest enough to make it a comfortable boat for awhile until I build a project jon. I will post pics of my current rig soon. I intend on building on a 14' open flat bottom all weld hull as wide as I can find. I am also interested in jet lower possibly.

I love jon boats and have owned one or more most of my life. I enjoy launching in skinny water and flood areas that are inaccessible to a glass boat. Power tilt and a oar are essential tools for the fishing that I do.

Thank you for giving me the opportunity to talk with the most knowledgeable tin boat guys and gals out there.


----------



## He Reigns

Hello all, I have recently found your wonderful forum and have read a lot about others projects. Very good ideas floating around here. I am presently in the market for a new boat as I sold my 13" Valco. It had a 18 horse Johnson with a prop. I am making the change because I am tired of buying props. I need a jet pump. I live in Idaho on the head waters to Brownlee reservoir and Hells Canyon. We fish and hunt the rivers year around. The launch ramp is 1/2 mile from house. Rest be sure when I get another boat Ill post it up. It will be either a out board jet or maybe a Jet Jon project. Take care and thank you. He Reigns


----------



## He Reigns

I forgot to post a obligatory pic. This is my youngest son with a 44 lbs cat fish my oldest son noodled, my boys put together only weigh 175 lbs. Youngest lays claim to having helped oldest with the fish because it was to much for one person to handle. In addition to my crazy kids noodling we catch with a pole, bass, crappie, cats, suckers, carp, trout all within 15 minutes of house.


----------



## Nathan R

Hello everyone. I recently purchased my first boat. It is a 1996 lund tyee 1950 gran sport. The previous owner hit a dead head with the motor while he was cruising and damaged the transom. Basically I have to replace the transom wood, patch one small hole, and hang a motor on it. [attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399063594869.jpg[/attachment][attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1399063617055.jpg[/attachment]


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: all new members enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## Jake11

hi! names Jake. currently stationed in Norfolk VA with the Navy. originally from a little town named Irondale Ohio. will be moving back there in the winter when my enlistment is up but in the mean time i have found myself a little 11 ft jon boat to turn into a one man fishing machine! if anyone else is in the hampton roads area and has any tips on where to catch some decent fresh water fish please get a hold of me. Thanks and looking forward to learning some stuff! (some the hard way but hopefully some the easy way!)


----------



## Y_J

Haven't hit up this part yet so, here I am.  I'm YJ (aka Herb). I live in NW Georgia, Love bass fishin' and recently acquired my first boat and motor, both of which need a lot of help. I am 62 yrs young and disabled/retired. Also do a lot of flower gardening and photography. I live alone with my little dog, Buddy, and my mouser, Nikki.
I'm looking forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks for joining - enjoy the site - we love pictures - :beer:


----------



## murf-n-turf

Hey guys, my name is Andrew, I am 24 years old. I was born and raised in Northeast Ohio and still live in the area. I am a new home estimator with a local custom home builder and have a bachelor's degree in construction engineering technology. I just recently purchased my first boat, a 1970 Lone Star semi-v and was given a 1951 Johnson Seahorse QD-12 from my grandfather. I intend to restore the boat over the course of the next year or so and will be documenting the restoration on here. I am happily married with my first little one on the way. I spend a lot of time in the portage lakes and in the buckeye lake area so if anyone has any tips on good fishing spots there I would appreciate it. I am looking forward to learning a lot and hopefully helping others out too. Thanks!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Thanks for joining!


----------



## echohunter

Howdy all .. .My name is Johnny and I'm currently living in central Iowa. .contemplating heading west but at the elevations I'm looking at not sure I could keep doing the kind of fishing I love so there's a quandary . .ha!. . anyway . .just picked up an oldie but pretty goodie this week and being the guy that I am . .immediately stripped it down to bare metal and gonna retrofit from there. . its a 74- I think- Appleby ..16 footer wide n deep. . very clean solid boat overall with just a little welding to do up on the tie down loop at the bow. .came with a full set up of extra's- 7.5 honda, t.m., depth n fish finders, 4 swivels, pretty nice trailer, etc. ..currently have it down to bare hull and waiting for time to get in and start the clean, sand, n paint process ..then building the interior layout, and finishing with carpet- flooring is my trade so that's the easy part for me- . .so looking forward to interacting with folks here and learning as much as I can . .take care and go Huskers!! ..


----------



## fool4fish1226

:beer: :WELCOME: :beer:


----------



## [email protected]

Hi everyone my name is Shane I live in Dodge county Ga. I have just traded my 1970 1232 flat bottom for a 1965 1432 flat bottom. Looking forward to working on this boat it has a lot of potential. I have been looking at the rebuilds some of you have done and gotten a lot of good ideas of what I want to do. So anyway I will be posting my progress and looking to forward to talking with you guys.


----------



## Jim

WELCOME! [email protected]

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Abraham

Hello everyone, my name is Abraham and I am from Southeast Kansas. I've been lurking this site for a little over a year. I am a fairly new boat owner and have two flat bottoms with one purchased just a couple days ago and the other has been resting in my yard up until a month or so ago before I started the rebuild. One is a 1648 Loweline and the other is a 10 footer I've yet to measure the width on It's a one man boat after the last time a friend and I were out on it. Must be getting too fat nowadays lol.

This is a great site for anything boat related imo. Lots of clever ideas and actually seeing the ideas implemented has really helped me out. I've learned more about boats on here in a year than I did in the 33 years previous. Fantastic site and keep up the good work :mrgreen:


----------



## Y_J

Welcome Shane. Glad to see another Georgian here..  I'm in Carroll County.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: ALL !!!!!!!

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Mattais33

Hello to everyone. My name is Matt from Oviedo FL (30 minutes from Orlando). Native Floridian. Married, 34 Years Old, Hunt in Georgia (Abbeyville), Fish (mosquito lagoon, banana river and Indian river), local fresh water rivers and lakes, work as a building engineer and all that good stuff. I used to run in Bass tournaments with my dad as a young buck and have always fished in some form or fashion. 4 years ago I got real big into kayak fishing but really am tired of paddling. So I just got a 14 1/2' v-hull that has no markings or numbers on it so I have no clue what make and model it is and of course no title due to never having had a motor on it. Hopefully with Bill of Sale I will be able to get registered. Took it for a dip yesterday and It is very stable and water tight. Hoping to add a 15hp motor to it and low deck it. I got all the paint stripped off and cleaned up and I am hoping to prime tomorrow. We will see what happens. 

I look forward to seeing what you all have to say and will provide any feedback if its something I can assist any of you with.

- Matt


----------



## mitchalo

Hello, everyone from Sanford, NC. I'm very excited about this site. I have been lurking as a non-member for about two weeks, and got a boat yesterday. It's a 12' 1973 Sea King V Hull with a 6hp Mercury motor. 

The hull seems to be in pretty good shape and the motor appears to need an impeller and a carb cleaning. I know nothng of outboards, but this seems easy enough. The previous owner stated it was running hot, so I assume it may need a good flushing out as well. I have not fully decided what mods I am going to do yet. I would like a flat floor and some storage, just to keep it organized. One question I am seeking an answer to is if I decided to do a front deck, and remove the middle bench, what do I do with the brackets that will be left?

I'm also very interested to find other people from central NC.

Here are a few bad cell phone pics. Just as I got it home, a thunderstorm hit.....


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: fellers enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## LgMouthGambler

New to the site. Heard about this from someone on UltimateBass. Just finished fixing up my 13' Jon. Will post some pics in the appropriate section.


----------



## phil6092

Hello all I'm 40 years old I live in Central Alabama. I have owned several boats over the years mainly flat bottom jon boats. I ran across this site when I was looking for information on my new old boat I just aquired. I love the jon boat conversion pages. I see alot of usefull information on them. Well back to work now talk to yall later.


----------



## infernoxd45

Hello from Northeast Indiana! I've had a '77 Alumacraft Flying D for a couple of years and decided this was the year to mod it! Lots of info here that I'm finding very helpful!


----------



## Fritojay

Live in El Centro ca which is on the border. About 120 mi east of San Diego and 60 mi west of Arizona. Served in the navy from 1979-1983. I have worked at Frito Lay since 1994. I have been married for 35 yrs and we have 5 children and 9 grand kids so far.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## Paul M

Hello
Live in Northern California and love fishing the Sacramento delta, the bays, and the ocean, near shore, on calm days. Have an old Alumaweld center console that I purchased stripped, and fixed her up and have some great times on. Just purchased an R. B. 23' cabin cruiser, it was built for a couple in Oregon, and now we are in the process of making it ours. Love making memories, with the kids and now grandkids.


----------



## fishwv

Good evening to you all from WV. I traded up a Sea King 10' jon the other day and was looking on the net for some ideas to upgrade and trouble shoot my first little project. I've been looking around and losts of good pics and advise found here. I'll try and get some pics posted in the next couple of days, thanks for having me and look forward to learning more.

Joe


----------



## Y_J

Welcome aboard, fishwv...


----------



## santeerangerman

Wanted to take a few minutes to introduce myself.
Santeerangerman's my member name, but most folks know me as Randy.
As you can guess, Santee Cooper is my home lake(s), and I also own a 08' Ranger 519VX.
My "tin boat" is a 1997 War Eagle 542FLD, with a 92' Johnson 25 tiller, manual start, that really doesn't see much use anymore.

So why would a "jonboat" website like this be of any interest to someone who spend most of his time in a bassboat??
Well, long story short is, I spent most of the spring, and a good portion of the summer as boatless bank trash!!!
Hit something running 65+ in the Ranger, and destroyed the LU. Boat was laid up waiting on insurance claims, replacement parts, and a overwhelmed dealership. No problem, I got the war eagle!!! Well, years of neglect simply from non use, the War Eagle was in no way ready for the water.
I swore this wouldn't happen again. So, my project for the upcoming winter is to completely gut the war eagle, repaint, rewire, new floor, carpet, trolling motor, electronics. Engine will be converted to electric start, and I also plan to add a CMC PT-35.

JUST in the planning stage right now, but I've already found TONS of info, ideas on how to go about the rebuild of the War Eagle.
I'm actually pretty excited to get it started, and plan to post some pics as I go along. 

Thanks for a REALLY good website!!! Looking forward to picking ya'lls brains as I get stuck!!


----------



## Flyerskip

Hey all here I am  
I'm here in North East Oklahoma the Tulsa Area. I do a lot of jug fishing so I can take my 92 year young step dad with me. :roll: It's something he can do with help. I just completed a rebuild on a 1542 Topper From Bass Pro and will get the pictures on soon. I had it out for the first time after the mods yesterday and I'm not too happy with it. I've lost speed. #-o So I'll be removing some of the wood that I put in it. the step dad wanted more flat deck area so I tried. Not going to work out. I also just received a CMC power tilt for it today via the brown van. :lol: I will be getting that on soon also. It may be a bit of a challenge though. I got s super good deal on a long shaft 20 hp 4 stroke Merc for this boat so I have a jack plate on the transom to lift it into the right place. I'm not sure if I want to mount the tilt to the jack plate or just mount it higher on the transom. :?: :shock: The folks at CMC say either way will work. I guess I'll pick one and try it. If I don't like it I can change it. :wink: 
So here we are on the hottest day of the year so far. Guess I'll head out and check the jugs we put out last night. See ya on the river.
I'm easy to spot just look for the short fat long haired tattooed guy and that'll be me. 8)


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks for joining!!!!!!!! :WELCOME:


----------



## Slowape

Hello Jim and rest of the Tinboat.net community,

I recently acquired a 1979 Mirrocraft Deep-V Fisherman with a 9.9 Jonson (unknown age, looks like '79 according to internet pics). Thanks to Tim Allen at Mirrocraft (I'm a bit of a lurker and thanks to you all) I was able to find out that it was a '79 according to the hull number. This boat was my father-in-law's when he was younger, my wife and her sister learned to fish on this boat when they were younger, and now our three children and their cousin are learning to fish on it. It is tremendously special to me because of the history involved and I intend to keep it as original as possible. I have seen the welcomes to the secret brotherhood of the Mirrocraft club and hope to make it in  

Sincerely, your west coast eastern sierra lake trout fisherman (June Lake, CA, living in north county San Diego)
-Blake


----------



## Slowape

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362323#p362323 said:


> Slowape » 04 Aug 2014, 22:43[/url]"]Hello Jim and rest of the Tinboat.net community,
> 
> I recently acquired a 1979 Mirrocraft Deep-V Fisherman with a 9.9 Jonson (unknown age, looks like '79 according to internet pics). Thanks to Tim Allen at Mirrocraft (I'm a bit of a lurker and thanks to you all) I was able to find out that it was a '79 according to the hull number. This boat was my father-in-law's when he was younger, my wife and her sister learned to fish on this boat when they were younger, and now our three children and their cousin are learning to fish on it. It is tremendously special to me because of the history involved and I intend to keep it as original as possible. I have seen the welcomes to the secret brotherhood of the Mirrocraft club and hope to make it in
> 
> Sincerely, your west coast eastern sierra lake trout fisherman (June Lake, CA, living in north county San Diego)
> -Blake



BTW....It's not a long shaft as the picture indicates...its a 15" short shaft? I am completely naive when it comes to the boating community....its our first boat....my apologies for the ignorance of my education on the outboard.


----------



## scandagriff

Hi all. I'm an FNG and have been scanning the forum for ideas. I got myself 12 ft semi. Not sure of year, make or model. But it doesn't leak. Being a 12 footer I know I can't go overboard with the conversion but anyView attachment 1
and all ideas you could send my way would be great. Thank you and thanks for a great forum. Steven


----------



## gilby1955

Hello all, I am Bill and proud owner of 2001 Crestliner Fish Hawk 1750 / 90 Johnson


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: all :beer:


----------



## Itchy

Hey I'm Dan and am already getting some great info on this site so thanks to all.

Just bought a 14ft Lund and am fixing it up a little.

My stomping grounds are the high mountain lakes in Utah fishing for trout.

Currently thinking of buying a 1985 Mercury 18XD motor so if any one can weigh in on this motor I would appreciate it.


----------



## Tallpine

Hello tin boat land! My name is Clay and I live in Central Oregon. Formerly lived in Northwest Oregon on the Columbia river. My main fishing and boating these days is on the Cascade lakes. I have always loved aluminum boats and have seldom been without one in the last 30 years. My first was a shallow tippy 12' mirrocraft. It was scary but got us to the fish. Then upgraded to a 12' starcraft. Then a 12' Valco, 15' Smokercraft, 13' factory custon Valco walk-through. I now have a 20' Grumman pontoon and just aquired a 12' Valco to restore and a 14' Gamefisher V with a trailer. I am thinking the 14' gamefisher will be my high lakes boat with a 81 7.5 Evinrude and a Minn-Kota 46lb Enduro. I will post pics of the Valco restore soon.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Everyone!


----------



## Tallpine

Hey Jim. Are you still on here? Clay here. I'm in La Pine South of Bend. If you fish bass you must fish Crane. I have a 20' pontoon for trout on Crane and East and just picked up a 14' Gamefisher to get back in the woods at Crane for bass. I have caught bass there but never targeted them. I would love to figure out how to catch bass there. Looks like classic bass water to me. Would like to try top waters in the evening or morning . See you on the lake!


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341309#p341309 said:


> jimsrtc » 09 Feb 2014, 10:26[/url]"]Howdy! My name is Jim and I live in central Oregon about about 20 min. from Bend. It is a natural wonderland here in the high desert. Although the number one outdoor activity is golf ,with what I would assume to be a close second is snow skiing.
> We have dozens of great places to fish with trout fishing being the favorite for many. Fly fishing being the most popular. The bass fishing is pretty good and we that fish for them are I would say a bit " looked down apron". Which is alright with me! From my place from one half to one and one half hour there are 50 plus places to fish, with a certain degree of success. The John Day river is about an 1 1/2 hour and is , as they say, one of the best small mouth bass fishing rivers in the world. 50 to 100 fish days are not uncommon.
> I'm in my mid sixties and am semi retired. So I try to fish as often as I can, two or three days a week when the weather is good. Last fall I bought a 16' Spectrum V hull with a 40 hp Merc. I have some small modifications I want to do and when I dig it out in a month or so I'll post some pics and she what you all think. Love this site and all the helpful advice.


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363328#p363328 said:


> scandagriff » August 14th, 2014, 4:11 pm[/url]"]Hi all. I'm an FNG and have been scanning the forum for ideas. I got myself 12 ft semi. Not sure of year, make or model. But it doesn't leak. Being a 12 footer I know I can't go overboard with the conversion but anyView attachment 1
> and all ideas you could send my way would be great. Thank you and thanks for a great forum. Steven


That top photo look nearly identical to my 12' Semi V which turned out to be a Sears, roughly 1969 model. Your configuration is pretty much all identical to mine, especially the way the bench seats are laid out. Can't see it from this angle of view but what kind of Transom brace is on the inside? and does it have a drain hole or not?


----------



## curtdawg88

Hello, first post on this board. My name is Curtis and while new to Tinboats I'm not new to forums. However, I am VERY new to boats. I bought my first real boat this weekend. A 1648 War Eagle with a 40hp mariner and MinnKota trolling motor. The boat is camo as I plan to use it a lot for duck hunting. I also plan to fish and just spend family days on the water. 

As mentioned, I am very new to boats and will probably have a lot of questions, so please bare with me. I have scrolled through some of the posts prior to joining and this seems like a great place with lots of people willing to help. I will try to throw my $0.02 in where I can with what little I know so far.


----------



## lundwc16

Just wanted to say HI. My name is John, & I'm from the North Fork of Long Island N.Y. I currently fish a 16' lund that I bought new in '08, prior to this boat I had a 16' duranautic for 10yrs. The boats are striper fishing on Long Island sound from the end of may till mid Nov. The water in the sound is rarely flat, as a result the boats take a pounding, the lund seems to be holding up well, as it is on the water on average 60 to 70 days or nites a year, ( I'm retired). The boat is pushed by a 1996 30Hp. Evinrude electric start tiller motor that I have had since new, & has proven to be a workhourse. 
JOHN


----------



## DaveNJax

Hello Fellow Tin Boaters. My name is Dave and I live/attempt to fish in Jacksonville Florida with my Beautiful wife of 16+ years and my three boys ages 6,14, and 17. Working on my first boat mod/upgrade now so I will start a thread on the build as soon as I get a chance. 

Lots of great info and helpful people here so I'll add what I can. I have been working in High speed manufacturing maintenance for the last 20 years and there's not much I won't attempt to work on. I love building and fixing things in my shop and every now and again I'll try and wet a hook.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## mr_hypno

Hello fellow captains!! I'm Brandon. I live in northwest Iowa. I live literally 7 blocks from the river access ramp folfrom the Big Sioux River. Its a shallow Sandy river full of all kinds of fish. We mostly hunt for big cats. I love to do nothing but get on the river with my friends and their families and fish all day or sit on a sand bar and go for a dip. I have a 1986 Lowe big Jon 1648 that I recently blew up the 60 hp merc I was running. 

Now I have bigger better plans to make it into a jet Jon beings my local waters are almost always shallow. My plan is to put a 165hp 4 cly 4 stroke turbo efi Honda power plant in the Jon. The jet ski was a 2005 Honda aquatrax f12-x. Now it is complete power plant laying on the floor. 

Any help you guys can offer would be greatly appreciated. Check out my New thread and shoot the breeze about this great endevour. I have pics uploaded already of the project so far and will be uploading many more as the project gets going. Thanks and see ya there!!


----------



## hfd100

new member - kevin from the Rochester,ny area
just picked up a 14' sea nymph w/8hp Johnson


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Fellers enjoy


----------



## bdennis

Hello everyone,
Name is Bryan and I recently bought a 1955 model F alumacraft Transom #F 10607. 
Just thought I would say hello.


----------



## Y_J

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366642#p366642 said:


> bdennis » September 20th, 2014, 7:04 pm[/url]"]Hello everyone,
> Name is Bryan and I recently bought a 1955 model F alumacraft Transom #F 10607.
> Just thought I would say hello.


Welcome aboard, bdennis. Jump right in and enjoy the ride and learning.. 8) 8)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

:WELCOME: Howdy from Texas and welcome aboard! 

I hope you guys enjoy this site as much as I do. Everyone is very helpful and eager to share their knowledge. Restoration takes a lot of time, patience, encouragement and the will to see it to completion. At times, we have to "manufacture" a part, or as the guys put it on here, "The Mother on Invention", and the ones that have been there, done that, will share as well.  

I hope I can be of help, as I'm always happy to share. Good luck with your project and again, welcome aboard!

Keith
Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=366642#p366642 said:


> bdennis » 20 Sep 2014, 18:04[/url]"]Hello everyone,
> Name is Bryan and I recently bought a 1955 model F alumacraft Transom #F 10607.
> Just thought I would say hello.



Hi Bryan! Congrats on your find! 8) 

Just wanted to tell you that I like your signature line! =D> 
Amen brother! It's paid for! \/


----------



## afishpatrol

hello from west central indiana, new to the site but not tin boats, owned them all my life.
heard about the site a while back but never enough time to check it out, slow at work today so i decided to pop on and check things out.
seems like some pretty good info to be had, hopefully il be able to put some info to good use.
tight lines and keep it floating, andy.


----------



## jimbruskie

Greetings, My name is Jim. I'm from the twin cities of Bloomington/Normal, IL. I grew up fishing from my grandfather's Herters fiberglass row boat in central Wisconsin.

I've never owned my own boat before but am in the process of getting one. I've been poking around the forums as a guest trying to identify an abandoned 14' aluminum boat I'm trying to buy. It had no hull ID plate on it but I was finally able to find out from the DNR that it is a Montgomery Ward boat. If I've got it right, it looks like a couple people on here have the same craft and have done amazing jobs with them.

I can fit the boat in the bed of my truck to get it back to my place but would like some guidance on finding a trailer for it.

Thanks for the great site!


----------



## Y_J

Welcome Jim.. Nice to have you here.
About your trailer ???, Harbor Freight has a nice little trailer for a 14' boat for $450 but keep your eyes on their ever going sales, get one of the 20% or 25% super coupons off their web site and save a bunch, plus they ship it for something like $6 or $7. You got to put it together but it is DOT approved and most people seem to have them together in 4 or 5 hrs.
Welcome again.


----------



## ggoldy

jimbruskie said:


> Greetings, My name is Jim. I'm from the twin cities of Bloomington/Normal, IL. I grew up fishing from my grandfather's Herters fiberglass row boat in central Wisconsin.
> 
> I've never owned my own boat before but am in the process of getting one. I've been poking around the forums as a guest trying to identify an abandoned 14' aluminum boat I'm trying to buy. It had no hull ID plate on it but I was finally able to find out from the DNR that it is a Montgomery Ward boat. If I've got it right, it looks like a couple people on here have the same craft and have done amazing jobs with them.
> 
> I can fit the boat in the bed of my truck to get it back to my place but would like some guidance on finding a trailer for it.
> 
> Thanks for the great site!


I've had good luck, twice in 30 years, with Magictilt(galvanised).Two different boats, two different trailers. And I'm in salt water. A good rinse after each use and keep an eye on the bearings, is all I do.


----------



## amcjeep

I have been lurking for a while from CT. I was recently forced into picking up a 1963 Starcraft Jupiter and I am getting ready to rebuild it. (not restore because I don't know what direction i am going yet, and it probably will not be original).

With that I decided to finally create a username and sign up on the site. As soon as I start digging into the boat I will post up a build thread


----------



## Brine

Welcome aboard amcjeep =D>


----------



## fender66

It's so good to have all these new TinBoaters. Welcome to the family!


----------



## rickybobbybend

Hey amcjeep, welcome aboard. Do you have one?


----------



## borntofish

Welcome!! Tinboats has been a great source of pleasure that has enhanced my boat ownership and turned it into a hobby. Something to be proud of. Besides, I tell the wife it keeps me in the garage and off the streets and out of the pool halls.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

:WELCOME: 
Everyone here is very helpful, courteous and eager to share their knowledge.
I hope you enjoy the comradely on this site as much as I do.  

Welcome Aboard!
Keith
Texas


----------



## stephenk22

Hey guys,

My name is Stephen and I am from Wisconsin. Currently I fish near park falls, wi for pike/walleye and smallies. I love all the awesome boat builds and hopefully can do something to my newly required vessel! 

I don't know much about it, but its an old 14' alumacraft and is pretty wide. I also have an old 7.5 hp motor and a trolling motor I use to push it around.


----------



## fender66

Hey Stephen....welcome to the tinboat family. You'll find a whole new family here!

Great shot of your boat too!


----------



## GarryB

Hey guys just joined looking for some advice on my 1548 VBW G3. Bought it new back in Feb and I've got it set up enough to fish off of but I want to do lots more to it so gonna be needing some advice here soon!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome All ENJOY the site :WELCOME:


----------



## fender66

Hey Gary.....we have lots of advice here for sure!

Welcome to the tinboat family!


----------



## Dsnyder305

Hello all! Names Derek and I'm new here, this looks like a great place to get some good advice. I've had many tin boats and I found a deal that was too good to pass up on my latest can, a very lightly used 2014 1236 Tracker. So far I've added a TH Marine mini-jacker that has a 3" lift with a 4" setback, and I got a sweet deal on a 1998 Yamaha 8hp that scoots it all along pretty good. Plans are to add a couple floodlights to the front and add a hatch to my front seat, and I've been thinking about decking it out, but that'll be after duck season. Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## gillhunter

Welcome to TinBoats! Good looking rig.


----------



## fender66

Derek.....you're gonna love it here! This is an amazing Tinboat family. Welcome to it.


----------



## #1chickenpimp

Hi everyone,, have been trolling for a long while, but just starting posting on this site.. cant remember my age, but am the oldest teenager you've ever seen.. live on the Texas/Oklahoma border on the shore of lake Texoma... main ride is a 2001 tracker pro18-v with 90h.p. merc. I do lots of cat-fishing and chase the stripers when they are working... simi-single, so most days I have a open seat if any of you old timers want to fish Texoma... I am not far from the Denison dam,, Platter ramp or Johnson creek... simi-retired (medical) so any time the fish are hitting I am hitting the fish :lol: also do a lot of tent camping when weather allows...


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members - enjoy the site


----------



## fender66

Good to always increase the family memeberships here on TinBoats.

Welcome to everyone.


----------



## FishingForSupper

Hey everyone! Been looking on here a while and decided to finally join. I'm from Nebraska, spend my fishing time looking for panfish and catfish. My boat is a 1973 Ouachita I bought in college. Spent some time fishing the bigger reservoirs in the western part of the state, and realized it was not a big water boat. Life intervened and it was relegated to storage. Now that things have settled down, I brought it out and started using it again. I try to stay on the no wake lakes here on the eastern side of the state now. I'm looking forward to all the info here and maybe helping where I can!


----------



## fender66

Welcome to the family FishingForSupper! You're gonna love it here.


----------



## cliff58

Hi, Cliff here from currently cold but sunny Kissimmee, Florida. I'm 57 years old, conceived in Florida but born in New Jersey of all places. By the age of 30 I got smart enough to get the heck out of there and come back to where I started from, but I must admit I do miss the trout and yellow perch fishing up there. I did a lot of boating when I was a kid, mostly as the powerplant for my parents since they didn't allow gas engines in fresh water up in Jersey. Somehow I went through my first 20 years in Florida without a boat, until 2009 when a 10 ft. jon was given to me by the maintenance man I was replacing at a lakefront motel. That was stolen a year later but by then the bug had bitten and I wasted no time finding a replacement. With no numbers, capacity plate, or anything but the name brand decals (or what's left of one of them to be exact), I'm guessing my 12 ft. Delcraft is from the 1950's. Not much info on that brand to be found but it's good heavy aluminum that doesn't buckle when I step into it like the jon did. I got an electric motor a year ago which just made me want to go faster so I found a killer deal on a 15 horse Tohatsu not knowing anything about shaft lengths. Oops. But it only cost $20 so I got that running and traded it for the 2 motors I have now. The Sea King needs ignition coils, but after a carb cleaning the Johnson runs great! Time to register the boat...

Anyway this sure looks like the right place for me to hang out and talk boats,motors and fishing! Didn't mean to write a book, so

End of chapter 1 :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Welcome to the family Cliff. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## xdzozo

Hi, Everyone
I live in New Mexico and recently acquired a used Tracker V14, trailer, and Mercury 9.9. I am very anxious for spring fishing and hope to try for some of our Tiger Muskies. Also planning some trips to the Durango, CO area to fish with some family.
I am looking forward to reading the posts regarding modifications and gear. I have already added upright guide-on poles to the trailer, added a spare tire, and repacked the bearings. Thanks in advance for all the great advice!


----------



## fender66

Hey xdzozo.....

Welcome to our family. You're gonna love it here. 

How's the weather and temps in NM? Bet you're a lot warmer than the rest of us. :mrgreen:


----------



## xdzozo

Many Thanks!
Finally the sun came out and it is a beautiful mid 50s day. Being in the desert, we never curse the rain or snow, but we miss the sun.
I'm looking forward to learning a lot here and having some fun.


----------



## JustinS

Hey everyone, I'm Justin from Iowa. Lots of good projects and ideas on here so I thought I'd join up.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joint guys!


----------



## fender66

Hey Justin....

Welcome to the family...even if you're from Iowa. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Hope you like kidding around. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## JustinS

Haha thanks Chris. 

Forgot to put up some boat information: currently own a 1963 1648 Ouachita that I mainly use for cruising the river and duck hunting. Its a spring project this year.


----------



## fender66

JustinS said:


> Haha thanks Chris.
> 
> Forgot to put up some boat information: currently own a 1963 1648 Ouachita that I mainly use for cruising the river and duck hunting. Its a spring project this year.


----------



## Keystone

xdzozo said:


> Hi, Everyone
> I live in New Mexico and recently acquired a used Tracker V14, trailer, and Mercury 9.9. I am very anxious for spring fishing and hope to try for some of our Tiger Muskies. Also planning some trips to the Durango, CO area to fish with some family.
> I am looking forward to reading the posts regarding modifications and gear. I have already added upright guide-on poles to the trailer, added a spare tire, and repacked the bearings. Thanks in advance for all the great advice!



So what part of NM you in? I lived in Las Cruces on and off for years. Only lake I ever fished was the Butte. Great Large Mouth Bass back then. Didn't care much for the hybrid Strippers. But loved catching the White Bass and occasional Perch. Never hit the lake near Artisia.


----------



## Jonmann84

Hey everyone, my name is Jon and I'm from central NJ. I just got into bass fishing last year and am already working on a small mod on my 12" flat bottom boat (nothing crazy just a floor, raised seats and a bow mount). Looking forward to gaining some knowledge on here!


----------



## Jim

WELCOME! Thanks for joining!


----------



## Craigmax

Hello everyone. Northeast Indiana bluegill fisherman here. Anyone regret selling their first fishing boat? I certainly did. Been visiting the site for a while and after picking this 14 footer and trailer up for $175, I decided to join. THis site has a wealth of information and I continue to be amazed at the innovative builds. If possible, I need some help identifying it as all tags are gone. By the design of the handle on the bow i think it's a Rich Line but need confirmation. I've pulled the 2nd and 3rd benches to wire wheel, prime and paint. Hoping to put in a floor and deck up front by the spawn. Should have the etching primer and topcoat on by next week but have to leak test first. PO assured me it floated but not taking any chances. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: Enjoy the site - lots of great people here.


----------



## fender66

Hey Craigmax.....welcome to the TinBoat family. You're gonna love it here.

Really cool looking boat you have there. I love the weathered and aged look but also love to see the progress photos of the restore.


----------



## Craigmax

Thanks for the warm welcome. I will be painting next week then moving to flooring. I've yet to see a build thread with step by step instructions for decking. Can anyone point me to the model detailed deck build threads? Wood, aluminum, removable, permanent, doesnt matter. Thanks


----------



## woodrivertroutbum

Alex, 27 in a few days and I am a contractor from Rhode Island. I mostly fly fish these days but I spend my in season nights surfcasting. I have had tin boats in the past for bass fishing and this time around our (my wife fishes as well) mission will be pike on the fly.


----------



## fender66

Hey Alex.....welcome to the tinboats family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## Axhammer

Hello fellow tin boaters. I'm a Retired Coast Guard Aviation Structural Mechanic, and a current Navy civilian employee doing H-60 helicopter overhaul, (aircraft sheetmetal mechanic).

I have a 16' johnboat with a 25 HP evinrude I use for fishing mostly. 

There is a ditch the Army corp of engineers dug years ago on the other side of the Currituck Sound I fish (Cories ditch). I can only go on calm, good weather days, because it is a large body of water for my boat. Ever since taking my wife out to Cories Ditch, and she caught several large catfish and some small strippers, she is hooked on fishing this ditch.

https://www.outerbanks.com/currituck-sound.html

I am planning on upgrading to a 17'+ semi-V with console steering and more power. I'm going to look at a Tracker 17 TX (boat and trailer only) next week. My neighbor has a 1989 20' Astro bass boat with 200 HP for sale $2800, but I want an aluminum boat.

I'd like to build my own aluminum boat one day, maybe a jet boat? But that's a bucket list item.

Anyway, this is a great site, because an aluminum boat is the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## fender66

Hey Axhammer...

Good to have you here as part of our family.


----------



## Axhammer




----------



## Axhammer

fender66 said:


> Hey Axhammer...
> 
> Good to have you here as part of our family.



Thanks Chris!


----------



## Milehigh

Hello everyone from Denver.. I look forward to posting my recently and first time purchase of a 14' aluminum boat. I'ts a project for sure but with some hard work and time it should be a great little fish catching machine.. So far with all the research I've done it led me here.


----------



## Y_J

Welcome aboard, Milehigh. I'm sure you'll find loads of great ideas and help right here on TinBoats.net.. The best boat n fishin site on the net..
BTW I have a brother that lives in Denver also.


----------



## fender66

Milehigh...welcome to the TinBoat family...you're gonna love it here. Looking forward to those pictures of your rig.


----------



## HOGIE

HOGIE here! Just checking in. Living in northern Illinois now, but plan is to be in the south by this this time next year. Just bought my first fishing boat ('15 Tracker PT 175 w/75 Merc ) and am looking forward to ice out so I can hit the water.


----------



## fender66

Hey HOGIE.....been a rough cold spell for us midwesterners hasn't it?

Welcome to the TinBoat family. You're gonna love it here.


----------



## Bunch Boats

Hello, I am Michael from Bunch Marine in Harriman TN. We sell Lowe, Ranger and Triton tin boats. I found this yesterday and tin is my specialty here. I hope to be of help to anyone here and if you do have a question, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Bob Ragen

Hello, I am a new member I live in Placerville, CA. I was told about this site from another member I met Presidents Day weekend at New Melones Reservoir. My wife and I have a 2008 12ft Lund with a 9.9hp motor. I am looking at making some mods to it soon and was told this site had some good info on mods.

Bob


----------



## Y_J

Welcome to TinBoats, Bob. I'm sure you'll find a lot of great ideas and help here. 
Oh yeah, and we love lots of photos


----------



## TheHunt

Hello, I am Jim and I have a 14 foot jon that I am going to sell and pickup a 17 -18 foot that is 60 inches wide. 

I did find a 20 foot boat has been in a field for the last 10 yeas. 

I live in Washington State and I plan on using this boat in rivers for fishing.


----------



## fender66

Hey Jim.....welcome to our TinBoat family. You're gonna love it here.

We love pictures too....hint, hint. :mrgreen:


----------



## CapdYa

Hi all. Posted a few threads earlier regarding my (new to me) Mercury motor and some jon boat questions. I have a 1436 Alumacraft with a Mercury 9.9 four-stroke. Located in NE FL. Been browsing the site for awhile, tons of good info and mods to do!


----------



## ggoldy

Welcome CapDya,
the Merc is obvious, but what's the boat wearing in the other two pictures?


----------



## CapdYa

ggoldy said:


> Welcome CapDya,
> the Merc is obvious, but what's the boat wearing in the other two pictures?



It was a custom mud motor with a 16hp Duromax. Hated that thing, so glad to have gotten rid of it. I hardly used it for what it was made for. Just a pain in the ass to use regularly compared to an outboard.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

TheHunt said:


> Hello, I am Jim and I have a 14 foot jon that I am going to sell and pickup a 17 -18 foot that is 60 inches wide.
> 
> I did find a 20 foot boat has been in a field for the last 10 yeas.
> 
> I live in Washington State and I plan on using this boat in rivers for fishing.


Hi Jim 
What's the condition of that 20 footer?


----------



## terrywinders

My name is Terry Winders. I live in Lebanon Ohio, about 30 miles north of Cincy. Been on the forum for a few months. This is my first post.
I picked up a 88 Sylvan 14' Sea Snapper mid Dec. I plan on using boat for fishing and waterfowl hunting. I have a 14 year old son and we plan on working and modifying this boat together. I have enjoyed looking at all the modification's that everyone has done to their boats. I plan on using some of your ideas. If the weather gets nice we plan on starting on modifications. I plan on posting pictures once we get started.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members


----------



## fender66

fool4fish1226 said:


> :WELCOME: to all new members



What he ^^^ said. 8)


----------



## parker23

Hello my name is Tom/parker23 I am from Longneck, Delaware I fish out of Indian River Inlet I fish off shore at places like site 9 , site10 site 11 and the old grounds I have a 2008 23FT Parker sport cabin with 250 yam 4 stork In May it will be 1 year that I retired I was a mechanic worked on tractor trailer and drove when needed. Fishing last summer was the best year for flounder that I have had in a long time. Well I think I have said to much hope to learn a lot of new fishing tip and thing and just maybe I would be able to help someone out. Talk to u all soon Tom/parker23


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Tom.....good to have another member of the family!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Thanks for joining Tom - we fish the same waters

Are you from Saltfish?


----------



## parker23

Yes Captain Ahab I am parker23 on saltfish too


----------



## duckfish

Another noob here. I'm from central PA and do most of my boating on the Susquehanna River & upper Chesapeake Bay but over the years have dragged my tin boats to many other states & Canada in the name of chasing ducks and fish. Current ride is a G3 1966 CC with 115/80 Yammy 4 stroke jet. It's currently in my garage for the latest modification project. I may enjoy projects to tweak my boat as much as I do using it. Looking forward to all the useful info on here and well as providing any when I can.

Bob


----------



## samtech

Hey folks. I'm from down south, Austell,Ga. To be exact. It's about 25 miles west of Atlanta. I've had my share of fiberglass bass boats and really tired of trying to "hoss" them around and fix them up. I just purchased my first "tinny", a 80' model fisher marine. I really enjoy this site and already have learned a great deal about aluminun boat builds. There are some sharp minds on this site. Looking forward to continuing to be well informed. Here's a pic of fisher marine.


----------



## Y_J

Welcome aboard duckfish and samtech. I'm sure you will love it here.
Samtech, you're not all that far from me. I'm in Carrollton, actually about half way between Carrollton and Bremen just a little to your west. It's nice to have a somewhat local here..


----------



## SillyAngler

Hey everyone, my name is Rob, from Massachusetts. I found this board via the internet, as I am looking at buying a an aluminum boat with the hopes of doing some striper/bluefishing up here.


----------



## Jim

Welcome neighbor! Season is almost here! :beer:

Canal here we come!


----------



## SillyAngler

Hey Jim! Thanks for the welcome. I'm looking forward to learning from everyone on here!


----------



## fender66

I love when the family grows. Welcome!


----------



## jrl5678

Hello everybody, this is a great site.
I am shopping for a 14' boat to take fresh and slat in all the shallow places around Houston and this is a good place to learn.


----------



## fender66

jrl5678 said:


> Hello everybody, this is a great site.
> I am shopping for a 14' boat to take fresh and slat in all the shallow places around Houston and this is a good place to learn.



Absolutely...a GREAT place to learn. You'll make new friends too!

Welcome to the family jrl5678.


----------



## Tinny's Dad

Hello all, wanted to introduce myself and say hello, I recently purchased a new Princecraft Springbok with a 25hp 4 stroke Merc . Boating season here in ON is delayed due to the very cold winter. Looking forward to some good fellowship on here. Cheers


----------



## fender66

Hey Tinny's Dad....welcome to the TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here! :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members :beer:


----------



## bassin_da_U.P.

Hello everyone. I'm Patrick from The Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Little Bay De Noc is home for me, although I have a lot of other favorite places to fish. I fish for Bass most of the time and occasionally Walleye. I have a 14ft boat with a 18hp 1958 Evinrude to power it. I plan on doing some modifications to it next winter. I got to find the tipping point on it to decide how high I can go for the front deck, and plan a floor layout. Once again hello to all.


----------



## muzikman

Welcome, Patrick!

Nice to have a fellow Michiganian onboard!

Lotta fun here - hope you'll jump right in! :WELCOME: 




Randy


----------



## FishingAggie

I am new to the site and wanted to say Howdy from East Texas!


----------



## Pancho

Hello All, 

Mike here from Rocklin, CA. Duck hunt in a 12' Klammath and and fish in a 19' North River Seahawk in the lakes and delta of northern California. I hope to contribute to this fine site.


----------



## fender66

Hey Pancho and FishingAggie.....welcome to the TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## Colorado1135

Howdy All!

Been a lurker for a while, been dreaming of having my own boat since I got out of the Navy. finally this year I made it happen and got two! the first is a fixer upper BIG time, the second is a small one to take the family out after trout and panfish.
I'm 35, two kids and an awesome wife. we live in the Black hills of South Dakota

Here's the project boat. any and all ideas are appreciated!
'73 lund 14'


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

:WELCOME:

IF your going to jump in, might as well buy two boats! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Colorado1135....Welcome to the tinboats family! You're gonna love it here!

By the way....you bring the snacks on Friday! :mrgreen:


----------



## FL Angler

Hello everyone,my name is Eric. I ran across this forum while researching jon boats. Lots of great info here. 
I picked up a new 2014 closeout tracker 1232 and have been in the water with it a few times. I've begun modding and will share pics soon.


----------



## ggoldy

FL Angler said:


> Hello everyone,my name is Eric. I ran across this forum while researching jon boats. Lots of great info here.
> I picked up a new 2014 closeout tracker 1232 and have been in the water with it a few times. I've begun modding and will share pics soon.


Welcome, where abouts in Florida are you?


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME:


----------



## Kris

Hi Ya'll, I just signed up yesterday on TinBoats. Been a fishin' fool for many years and taken some time off in between. I have redone two boats in the past. First was a Starcraft runabout that I converted to an open bass boat. Second was an old Grumman V-Jon that I still fish out of. It is not completely finished but will be sold sometime this year. Presently working on a 1973 Ouachita 16 foot, flat bottom jon boat I aquired. In sad shape since it has been sitting outside, uncovered for several years. It had a marsh grass vinyl wrap on it that had shrunk so bad that it had cracked all over the place. Working on removing "improvements" made by previous owner, two high pedestal seats and large battery box. Boat used to have a Harley-Davidson golf cart outboard which I have removed and selling. After the boat is back together I will be replacing it with a 20hp outboard for use in local lakes, creeks and rivers. Will use the bow mount for some local reservoirs also. Here is what it looks like presently


----------



## fender66

Hey Kris....welcome to the family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## ChrisBoat

Hi guys, Just picked up another project and figured I would come by for some ideas and show off some work I might do. Just picked up a Valco 12 footer. This will be my fourth tin boat build. Can't wait!


----------



## fender66

ChrisBoat said:


> Hi guys, Just picked up another project and figured I would come by for some ideas and show off some work I might do. Just picked up a Valco 12 footer. This will be my fourth tin boat build. Can't wait!



Hey ChrisBoat....Welcome to the family! You're gonna love it here. Don't forget though that we love pictures. :LOL2:


----------



## ChrisBoat

Don't worry, I'm a picture taker. Once I get used to how the forum works I will start a thread and get posting.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new tin boaters enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## baxterbass

Good Morning everyone. Found this site a few days ago while surfing net and it looks like my kind of site. Been a fisherman for about 50+ years and still LOVE IT. Currently running a Tracker Pro Team 175 with 75hp Mercury. Have run everything from Hydra Sports, Champions and Lowes. I guess you can tell I like to trade boats. Live in eastern Oklahoma and fish the Three Rivers area around Muskogee. Look forward to reading more on this site.


----------



## fender66

Hey baxterbass....welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## ScouterJames

Hi! I'm James - from British Columbia (Canada) - 15 mins North of Washington State. Just bought my first tinny - a 12' 1970 Canadian Boat Mfg Company (now Princecraft). Went with 12', as it fits nicely on my tent trailer (and in my garage on my tent trailer). 54" beam, so it's fairly stable. No trailer, as I will either use the tent trailer (has a boat rack) when we're off camping, or a utility trailer with a boat rack that I already own.... 

I'm a Scout leader (15 years) and long time fisherman. Haven't had a boat since I was a kid (I'm nearly half way through my 40's). Up until now, I HAVE had a yak and a canoe..... but getting too old for paddles LOL

Not sure that I'll be doing a TON of rehab to my boat, but so very interesting reading all of your projects (kinda gets the ol noggin churnin....).


----------



## fender66

Welcome James. Sounds like you're a busy man. Like the scout Master thing. Very cool.


----------



## mirroman

Hello all. I'm an old guy from N. Calif who is in love with my family, boats and fishing. Trout fishing is my main fish but will throw bait or lure for anything with fins including ocean species. 
Retired as a machinist / mechanic and really enjoy buying, fixing and flipping tin boats and fixing anything broken or in need of repair. 
Am just finishing up another MirroCraft 14' that I intend to keep. Joined the site about a week ago and find this place is a gold mine of information and has the most friendly and incredible folks of any fish related site.
Thanks for having me.


----------



## Y_J

Welcome aboard, mirroman. I believe you're going to love it here.


----------



## Shooter45

Hello everyone, I have been learning from this site for awhile and I decided it was about time I joined in on the fun.
Here's a bit about me.
I am a retired electrician.
I enjoy fishing for anything that will bite my hook.
I like to hunt large and small game.
In the winter, when the weather makes me hole up, I work with my amateur radio station.
That's me, now I am off to ask boat repair questions ..


----------



## fender66

Hey Shooter......good to have you here as part of the family. Sounds like you have a lot of the same interests that many of us do. Don't forget we love pictures. :roll:


----------



## Catcher's mitt

Hi I'm Mark. I have had fiberglass boats my whole life and have been looking for a good used tin boat. I found one and I can't wait to start using it. its in the shop getting the motor fixed up. high speed problem...... It is blue and white and quite a looker. A custom built 16. 

I am married to my high school sweet heart. I have 4 children. all pretty much grown. the youngest is in college and plays baseball for LSU. #32. so we spend a lot of time doing that. but fishing is our passion and we go down to the coast and chase speckled trout every chance we get.


----------



## fender66

Hi Mark and welcome to the TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here for sure!


----------



## dougfish

Hey all!

I have been poking around on here for a while and joined up today. 
I just about lived in a jon fishing ponds and small rivers as a kid. Then I took way too many 
years off from fishing while slaving and raising a family, but I'm back with a vengeance. 
Kids are grown and I have the right wife now.  
I'm a fly fisherman and I mostly wade. But I have the boat itch again for stalking carp and bass. 
So I picked up an old, cheap 1232 to play with. After learning from the accumulated genius on here, I'm ready. 
Got my Steelflex, lab metal, 5200 on order. Not gonna go crazy on it because it's too narrow for the dream boat. 
Transom work, jack plate for a little 4 stroke, patches, paint and a simple ply/carpet floor. Done. 
Already scheming for number 2. I'll throw up a report when I start to build. 
Thanks already!


----------



## fender66

Dougfish...

Welcome to our TinBoats family. I can tell you already have the bug and are hooked. (so to speak)

Take pictures of your mods....we love pictures. :mrgreen:


----------



## snowfighter

Just joined. I do a lot of kayak fishing in the rivers lakes and ocean. I just picked up a project boat for a fall/ winter project. 
It is a 84 Gregor modified v jon boat? 19' 90 inch beam cc. I am in process of taking it down to nothing for all new wood decking and transom. 
I am in northern California east of sacramento.


Dave


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard Snowfighter....you're gonna love being part of our family.


----------



## Todd in NY

Just joined the forum (obvious, right?)  

I live in northern NY near Watertown. I own 2 boats, both aluminum Sea Nymphs. One is a 1974 model 14A Cartopper V-hull row boat and the other is a 1987 Striper CC191 deep V center console.

My 14A is powered by a 1996 3.3hp Evinrude outboard, a 40# Minn Kota trolling motor and outfitted with an older Eagle Ultra Classic Plus fish finder.

The CC191 is powered by a 1986 90hp Evinrude V4 VRO and a 1992 15hp Evinrude for big water trolling. I also have a 70# thrust 24v Minn Kota trolling motor for other trolling duties. It is equipped with 2 older Canon electric downriggers, a Big Jon dual manual planer mast with Otter Boat planers, an older Lowrance LMS339cDF iGPS color fish finder, a new Humminbird Helix 5 DI GPS fish finder, and a handheld Cobra marine VHF radio. It also has a 54" tall, 8ft long bimini top and a large live well under a seat in front of the center console.

I use the 14A to catch all legal sport fish on our inland lakes and rivers, and I use the CC191 for all large rivers, large lakes, bays and Lake Ontario. I've been boating for over 30 years and I've been fishing for over 40 years, to include salt water in Texas and fresh water from Texas to Illinois, to New York, to Georgia.


----------



## Texas Prowler

Hello everyone! My name is Ceasar I currently have a pelican bass raider. I am looking into getting a John boat just don't know which one yet.


----------



## Jim

Texas Prowler said:


> Hello everyone! My name is Ceasar I currently have a pelican bass raider. I am looking into getting a John boat just don't know which one yet.


:WELCOME: Thanks for joining! I also have a Basshunter style boat....awesome! Good luck in your search!


----------



## Texas Prowler

Thanks Jim!


----------



## fender66

Hey Todd......Welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here.


----------



## Todd in NY

fender66 said:


> Hey Todd......Welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here.



Thanks Chris! I'm already enjoying the forum, the community and the atmosphere here.


----------



## RandysJav

Name is Randy and I reside in the S.E. Washington State area at the confluence of the Snake and Columbia River. Locally known as the Tri-cities. Have fished, hunted and enjoyed the outdoors all my life. Legs aren't what they used to be ,so I have given up the hunting. The wife decided last spring that we needed a small fishing boat for Trout fishing up north of town. God I love her. Her logic was the fishing was better at the other end of the lake. We shopped around on Craig's list and found a 1992 13' Smoker Craft Alaskan with a 9.9 Evinrude. Deep, wide and very stable. I was looking for info on the Smoker Craft boat to find answers to questions I had about replacing the 20" transom in which the previous owner cut a notch in it to fit the 9.9 short shaft motor when I came across Tinboats website. Now I want to pull up the flooring and clean out whatever is underneath. Hope some of you will be able to help me. [-o< Thanks, Randy


----------



## fender66

Hey Randy.....welcome to our Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here...and of course, we are always happy to help.

If you use the search engine (found in the upper right corner of the page)....you can find more than you would ever imagine. That's where I'd start, but don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Fish Catcher Jim

Greetings,
I some years back guided day and night fishing tips and did some local tournaments as well. After many years of this I got rid of everything and saught after other deisres. So ok I have now come back to my right mind and am pre-paring to get back into fishing as close to full time as i can. The more time on the water the more I feel alive and in my right mind or place.

Been researching boats more then a surgen researches new tecniques looking for that one all purpose multi species boat. Really looking hard into the Sea Ark procat 240 but hesitating a tad over issues dealing with the pods and transducers, especially the side scan.

Any way give me an aluminum feeding trough and I willl mount a motor and rod holders and make it work. 
Than You Jim for doing such a wonderfuljob keeping this forumup and running smoothly and family safe. Thats rare these days and PLEASE dont loose the dream.

Thanks
Jim or perhaps I should go by james......lol


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Thanks for joining the forum guys!

Fish Catcher Jim is a great name, for sure no one will mistake you for me, I cant catch a fish to save my life. :LOL2: 


Jim


----------



## lovedr79

Welcome! we cant have two Jim's LOL!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members - enjoy the site :beer:


----------



## riverrat717

Hello to all!! New member here from central PA, York to be exact. Picking up my new hull on the 12th of this month!!
1870 Weldbilt semi v. Would post pics but haven't figured out how yet. Looking forward to posting my build, as i intend to rig it for catfishing, and duck hunting on the Susquhanna river.


----------



## fender66

Hey Riverrat717....welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here.

Here's thread about posting pics. Hope it helps.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3664


----------



## riverrat717

fender66 said:


> Hey Riverrat717....welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here.
> 
> Here's thread about posting pics. Hope it helps.
> 
> https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3664



Yes it does, thanks!


----------



## fender66

riverrat717 said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Riverrat717....welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here.
> 
> Here's thread about posting pics. Hope it helps.
> 
> https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does, thanks!
Click to expand...


That first picture almost doesn't look real from the wide angle perspective. The person standing in the boat looks to be about the size of tinkerbell. :mrgreen:


----------



## riverrat717

Lol. She's about 5'4". Here's a view from the side. I'm adding a weldbilt center console when I pick it up. Thinking of putting it where she's standing.


----------



## Jim

Nice looking boat man! wow! Good luck with it.


----------



## Bigdadys75ss

Hi ! My name is J. I live in Italy ,NY which is a small town in the Finger Lakes area of upstate NY. I work for the local highway department here I also have worked in the marine industry for more than 20 years as a mechanic so if you have a boat question of any kind I can probably answer it! I own a few boats, my tin boat is a 1975 StarCraft 16ss with a 65hp Merc. that is my go to fishing hot rod. I also have a 1977 hydrostream Vking with a Merc 2.5 drag motor that puts out close to 300hp. and I have a 2009 24' Premier pontoon with a 150 etec (wifes boat) .


----------



## fender66

Hey J....welcome to the TinBoats family. Thanks for the opportunity to ask questions too.....I'm sure when word gets out, you'll be asked plenty. But...you're welcome to ask anything too....


----------



## Adjusted3

Hello from SW Michigan. My name is Mark, my passion is fishing. I am on my 12th boat, the current on is one that I have had now since new in 2003. I run a Lund Mr. Pike 17 powered by a 2004 140 hp Johnson 4-stroke that is fully rigged for the Great Lakes and also for winter steelhead river fishing. I have tournament fished for the last 15 years, mainly on the Am side but have also fished a few Pro events as crew on other boats in the Great lakes. My wife Darla fishes right along with me and together we have fished all over the US. 

I have rebuilt a couple of boats over the years, a 15' Sea Nymph and a 1972 18' StarCraft Holiday which was powered by a 1964 1/2 100 hp Merc Kiekhaefer power plant. 

I am always looking for my next boat project. Looking forward to meeting others that share the same interests. I am involved in a couple of Michigan based forum boards, and I found this site from one those boards. 

Enjoy and be safe on the water. 

Mark


----------



## fender66

Welcome Mark to the tinboats family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: To all new members :beer:


----------



## Fire1386

Hello all, my name is Brian. Been away from fishing for years, just been working, working, working. Have decided to slow down a bit and enjoy life a bit more. In about 21 months I hope to retire from firefighting, good Lord willing.... So the wife ok'd the purchase of my second tin in my life..... Didn't realize just how much I missed being on the water. She loves to just ride along and read or whatever while I fish, both of us benefit then....lol.


----------



## fender66

Hey Brian...thanks for slowing down and catching up with us. :mrgreen: 

Welcome to the family...you're gonna love it here!


----------



## heyitsmike

New to the group! 
Recently acquired a Crestliner Falcon for the low low price of free! 

Haven't seen many, and there doesn't seem to be much on them save for a few old brochures and stuff. 

Lots of plans for this one...
Even have a period merc 400, 45hp to go with it!


----------



## fender66

heyitsmike said:


> New to the group!
> Recently acquired a Crestliner Falcon for the low low price of free!
> 
> Haven't seen many, and there doesn't seem to be much on them save for a few old brochures and stuff.
> 
> Lots of plans for this one...
> Even have a period merc 400, 45hp to go with it!



Hey Mike.....it's great to have you here as a new member of the TinBoats family. I think you'll learn to really love us.

Can't wait to see this restoration job....take lots of pictures for us.


----------



## IADIVER

Hello all, I am from central Iowa, I have 2 tins, one I just purchased a year ago, it is a Lund Tyee 5.3 with Evinrude 90HP motor, doing some updates on it, but overall will still be original. the other is a 14' flat bottom, have owned this one since the mid 80's, don't use it much but still have it and thinking about doing some mods to it, that is the main reason for joining, trying to get some ideas etc., not sure when I will be starting on it, but will post pics when I get started, in the mean time I am just browsing around checking all the mods that have been done to all your projects, and enjoying what I have seen, and also has given me some ideas.
Thank you for allowing me to join this great group of yours.
Keith.


----------



## fender66

Welcome to our TinBoats family Keith.....You're gonna love it here.

Don't forget....we love pictures!


----------



## IADIVER

fender66 said:


> Welcome to our TinBoats family Keith.....You're gonna love it here.
> 
> Don't forget....we love pictures!




I have noticed that


----------



## Boz Mon

Hello from Illinois. I just joined. Been riding stand up jet skis for probably about 10 or 12 years now. Saw some jet Jon builds and I have been wanting to do one. I don't fish, just want a jet Jon to play around on.


----------



## fender66

Boz Mon said:


> Hello from Illinois. I just joined. Been riding stand up jet skis for probably about 10 or 12 years now. Saw some jet Jon builds and I have been wanting to do one. I don't fish, just want a jet Jon to play around on.



Hey Boz Mon.....Welcome to the TinBoats family.

Those builds are really cool. I can't tell from what you've said if you want to build one or if you're just in the market for one.....but, if you are building one....take pictures and document whatever you can.....we love pictures here.


----------



## Boz Mon

fender66 said:


> Boz Mon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from Illinois. I just joined. Been riding stand up jet skis for probably about 10 or 12 years now. Saw some jet Jon builds and I have been wanting to do one. I don't fish, just want a jet Jon to play around on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Boz Mon.....Welcome to the TinBoats family.
> 
> Those builds are really cool. I can't tell from what you've said if you want to build one or if you're just in the market for one.....but, if you are building one....take pictures and document whatever you can.....we love pictures here.
Click to expand...


I already started building. I actually have a build thread going in the builds section. Check it out!


----------



## Buckshot Bill

Howdy all. 
I'm another new guy here, and am tickled to have found this website! Like so many others, I don't even remember how I came to find this place, but I'm sure glad I did!
I see the many of you are from the midwest and eastern parts of the country, and I'm truly envious of all the tin dealers you have available to you- [that and all the many places to fish!] We have a Bass Pro shop, Cabela's and a Crestliner dealer here and that's pretty much it.
I've gone through the Jon boat conversion threads again and again and still can't get over all the cool innovations and great build ideas y'all come up with. 
It's been a while since my wife and I have owned a boat, but we're planning on getting a tin shortly. An Alumacraft 1648 NCS is what I've got in mind, and of course the obligatory modifications to follow. Plenty of room and good stability are most important to us, and with that in mind, Gillhunter's build thread sure looks good!
I'd like to have a boat that can be used on the larger desert lakes around the Phoenix vicinity but still be usable on the mountain lakes of eastern Arizona, where I like to trout fish. Many of the mountain lakes are limited to 10 hp. Some are electric motor only. I believe I'm on the right track here. 
I can spend hours here getting all sorts of ideas- a lot of which are frowned on by the financial officer of the family!

Thanks for having me,
Bill


----------



## gillhunter

Welcome aboard! Looking forward to seeing your build. Lots of great people and great advise on the site.


----------



## fender66

Buckshot Bill....Welcome to our Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## tjm01

Hello from CT. Thanks for having me, looking forward to utilizing all of the excellent talent on this site for my Jon boat conversion. I just purchased a Meyers 14' Fisherman model. I'm new to Jon boat conversions but am very excited to get started now that winter is just about here (Going fishing today though 55 degrees and bright sunshine!). Still working on plans but the intention is to build for a variety of fishing, while I enjoy bass fishing I also enjoy trolling for trout, salmon and pike. Here in Eastern CT where I live there are a number of smaller ponds \ lakes that this boat is going to be perfect for. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## fender66

tjm01....Welcome to our TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here, and congrats on your new boat. Don't forget to take before, during and after pics of your build. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome to all new members enjoy the site - lots of great people here :beer:


----------



## IADIVER

Here is a picture of my newest boat


[*]


----------



## Jim

Nice boat! Got to love those Lunds! :beer:


----------



## 5150

Greetings from Oregon. Figured it was time to stop lurking and join up. Just picked up a neglected 58 14ft Starcraft Super Star or maybe a Super Constellation. Not sure which since the boat is a 14ft with low freeboard and all of the Super Star's I've seen have much higher freeboard and were made in the 70's. The Super Constellation looks like it, but is 16ft. Boat came with an Easy Loader trailer and a Honda BF75 outboard that needs a new prop. Our rainy season has started in a big way, so looks like work will take place in my cramped garage. I shouldn't complain. It's warm and dry. Always been a bit of a purist, but will probably make mods to suit the fishing needs of the wife and I. Here are some photos to start and will update as work progresses. Thanks for all of the info I have already gathered and for all I will get in the future. Hope to be able to contribute in the future.


----------



## fender66

Hey 5150......Welcome to the Tinboats family! Since you've been lurking...I'm sure you know how much fun we have here. Glad you took the "official" plunge.

Looks like you have a really cool "classic" project there. Keep taking pictures...we love following along in all mods.


----------



## Ezekiel2517

Long time lurker, member for a while, and now I'm trying my first post. Thanks to all the members who have given me ideas and their knowledge. My boat is a Tracker 1542 and when I uncover it in mid February I'll post my build in the Mods section. If I didn't screw this post up, I'll post pictures of my new Tohatsu 9.8 (Christmas present from my family) in the outboard section and ask about break-in oils. (Even if it's been done already.) I hope everyone received their wishes for Christmas and their New Year is blessed.


----------



## Fire1386

Hello Ezekiel, you will find a wealth of very useful knowledge here....


----------



## fender66

Hey Ezekiel2517....welcome to the posting part of our family. 

I guess I don't need to tell you how awesome this family is.....

Happy New Year!


----------



## MrT

Hello all!

MrT here, hailing from the West Coast (Seattle/Snohomish). I'm a husband (18 yrs), father of two kids (12/9), and make a living in the Technology industry but truth is I'd rather be moving at about 1.2mph sitting in a boat. I'm a self proclaimed life learner so always digging for information, solve problems, and making life a little easier. Just yesterday I found your forum through looking at boat mods through Google images. Looking forward to participating and learning more about tin boat life.

I've been a boat owner for years...but currently don't have one. Found you because I'm on the hunt to get back on the water. My busy work life as well as raising a family has made it difficult to keep a fishing boat in my garage but kids are getting to an age where this is now viable and they can come with me (or not) for longer than 60 minute bursts.

MrT


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: MrT

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## fender66

Hey....MrT. (I Pity the Fool!) Just showing my age. #-o 

Good to have you on board and part of the TinBoat family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## Texas Prowler

Welcome! 

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## dent

hello all, new guy stuck between cen-tex(Temple) and central Fl. or wherever their bittin'.
smallies/ hyrbrids/ crappie on lake belton / stillhouse and go the coast for inshore reds/ trout from rockport south.
snook and tarpon are my target whenever possible and enjoy the skinny water the most..mostly light tackle/ spin and too lazy to do much fly casting.
nice site here thanks for having me! 8) 

1756 G3 
40 yami
and the usual stuff


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members :beer:


----------



## Bitemebaits

Hello all and thanks for the add. I'm from southwest Missouri and fish every chance I get. I recently picked up a alumacraft 1432 Jon/trailer. I'm here looking for tips and ideas on mods. I started fishing tournaments with my grandpa when I was 12 and haven't stopped for the last 19 years!


----------



## fender66

Bitemebaits said:


> Hello all and thanks for the add. I'm from southwest Missouri and fish every chance I get. I recently picked up a alumacraft 1432 Jon/trailer. I'm here looking for tips and ideas on mods. I started fishing tournaments with my grandpa when I was 12 and haven't stopped for the last 19 years!



Hey Bitemebaits.....welcome to the TinBoats family! You're gonna love it here! GREAT to have another fellow Missourian here too. What lakes are you closest to?


----------



## Bitemebaits

Table Rock and bull shoals are the big ones. We have a few municipal water supply lakes/power supply lakes that are small with horsepower restrictions. That's what the Jon is for. I took my 18 1/2 ft nitro on table rock Monday and had 3 foot waves coming over the trolling motor... So I will Stay away from the bigger lakes.


----------



## xFORBESx

Hello I'm Austin, from PA. I bought a 97 tracker panfish 16 and found tinboats to have a alot of information! Been fishing for as long as I can remember, and recently got hooked on musky fishing again, need to turn my tracker into musky machine! [emoji1]












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fender66

xFORBESx said:


> Hello I'm Austin, from PA. I bought a 97 tracker panfish 16 and found tinboats to have a alot of information! Been fishing for as long as I can remember, and recently got hooked on musky fishing again, need to turn my tracker into musky machine! [emoji1]



Hey Austin....great to have you as part of the family. That's a great looking muskie too.


----------



## xFORBESx

fender66 said:


> xFORBESx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I'm Austin, from PA. I bought a 97 tracker panfish 16 and found tinboats to have a alot of information! Been fishing for as long as I can remember, and recently got hooked on musky fishing again, need to turn my tracker into musky machine! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Austin....great to have you as part of the family. That's a great looking muskie too.
Click to expand...

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## williamlv282

Hey everyone! I used to have a 1987 20ft Ozark deck boat for my entire life. It was my father's but when he passed I couldn't afford to keep it anymore so I sold it.

I really missed boating and I wanted to get back into fishing so I just picked up this 12ft Tracker Guide with a 9.9hp Mercury a trailer and a Minn Kota Endura 30 trolling motor. My brothers and I used to go fishing with our dad growing up, so I'm hoping that this gets us all out together again.

I paid just over $2000 for everything and I plan on taking it out for bass fishing down at Willow Beach and out at Lake Mead. 

I plan on making a few modifications like a small deck, some seats and an electrical system for a fish finder, the trolling motor and maybe a small stereo.


----------



## fender66

Hi williamlv282. It's good to have you as part of our family here.

I hope you find endless joy in your new boat and make many memories.....


----------



## Megastink

Hey everyone! New guy on the block, here. I live in Telford, Pa and fish bass tournaments as a co angler. I spend most of my time fun fishing "private" lakes in the Poconos, where the fishing can be stupid good. I have an old, leaky 14' Blue Fin with decks installed, but I'm hoping to upgrade to a Tracker Grizzly in the 15-16' range this year. I'm looking forward to making some friends. Thanks!

-Joe


----------



## fender66

Hey Megastink.....welcome the the Tinboat's family. You won't have any problem making new friends here. I promise that. This is the best group of guys/gals you're gonna find in any forum.


----------



## perchjerker

Greetings all-

I did put up a few posts here earlier and did not see this introduction thread and for that I apologise

My name is Brian, I am from the Detroit Mi area and have a cabin in northern Mich

I am 56, work in the automotive industry at a Tier 1 supplier 

My background is in auto mechanics, I was a mechanic for 20 some years before getting into engineering and now I run a test lab.

I have had boats all my life, I have a 24 ft Grady White for great lakes fishing and bought a 14 ft Meyers alum boat for the small lakes around my cabin, which brings me to your site.

I am starting to convert this little boat to something a little more comfortable for me and am going to start a thread on it

Here is the boat I am going to be working on. I am going to be asking plenty of questions!

thanks for having me!!!

-Brian


----------



## richg99

Welcome aboard. You should have fun here. richg99


----------



## fender66

Good to have you as part of the family Brian.


----------



## Mudcat47537

I better make an introduction post and a thanks for bringing me aboard. I am Greg Harris and live in southern IN. I'm 50 years old and work in operations for a power plant. I've bought my first "tin boat" a 1232 Lowe little jon. I've fished out of a Kevlar canoe for as long as I can remember, but I have grown tired of paddling. I'm not planning to do much to my boat though I'm sure most start out like that.
Thanks for allowing me to be part of this group.
Mudcat


----------



## fender66

Mudcat47537 said:


> I better make an introduction post and a thanks for bringing me aboard. I am Greg Harris and live in southern IN. I'm 50 years old and work in operations for a power plant. I've bought my first "tin boat" a 1232 Lowe little jon. I've fished out of a Kevlar canoe for as long as I can remember, but I have grown tired of paddling. I'm not planning to do much to my boat though I'm sure most start out like that.
> Thanks for allowing me to be part of this group.
> Mudcat



Welcome Greg....it's a pleasure having you aboard!


----------



## richg99

Welcome aboard. richg99


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members :beer:


----------



## Novice Captain

Hi everyone,

My name is Mark, I am from Mount Airy, North Carolina. I am 52. I work as an electrician / Maintenance technician at a small manufacturing facility. 

Other than a couple of Kayaks, I've never owned a boat before. I have recently purchased an old Sears 14 ft Jon Boat and I plant to restore it and hopefully modify it a little eventually. 

I can't wait to get started. I'm sure that I will have loads of questions.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## fender66

Hey Mark....Sounds like you have a great project ahead of you. You'll find LOTS of answers to your questions already in the forum if you use the "search" option in the upper right corner of your screen, but don't hesitate to ask and take/share picture.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Ozark River Runner

Hey Everyone!
I have been reading posts on this forum for the last couple years and finally decided to join. I'm 28, live in Lebanon MO and run the Niangua and upper stretches of Gasconade and Osage Fork. Have been floating the rivers in a jon boat all my life but started running a jet in 2003 (20 hp 2-stroke mercury). Just upgraded last year to a 40 hp 4-stroke Mercury. Thanks for all the good incite on this forum I have used a lot of ideas from here over the last couple years.


----------



## fender66

Ozark River Runner said:


> Hey Everyone!
> I have been reading posts on this forum for the last couple years and finally decided to join. I'm 28, live in Lebanon MO and run the Niangua and upper stretches of Gasconade and Osage Fork. Have been floating the rivers in a jon boat all my life but started running a jet in 2003 (20 hp 2-stroke mercury). Just upgraded last year to a 40 hp 4-stroke Mercury. Thanks for all the good incite on this forum I have used a lot of ideas from here over the last couple years.



Another TinBoater from Missouri! Awesomeness and welcome aboard!


----------



## JRammit

New guy from North Texas.. Decatur area.... Im 35, drive a fuel truck for a living and split what little free time i have between fishing and lure making

Cool site!... I own a 1979 12' Kingfisher flat bottom jon boat... Perfect for the LBJ lakes north of Decatur where i fish

Its old and leaky, but it still floats... Plan to do some work on it soon, so thought id drop in here and look around

Sent from my LGLS885 using Tapatalk


----------



## fender66

Welcome aboard JRammit......good to have you as part of the TinBoats family!


----------



## gunz

New member from Oklahoma City area. Just retired from 22 years in the military and moved back to Oklahoma.. Sold my bass boat and just recently bought a almost new lowe 1652 roughneck with an anemic 9,9 merc 4 stroke with electric start. Already sold the motor. Moved up to a 25. now I have plans on a center console (got used to them while stationed in Louisiana and Alabama. Anyhow I am glad to be back to fresh water fishing although I will miss the halibut fishing in Oregon and the redfish and specs in the gulf. 

Anyhow Just stopping in to say hello.


----------



## Texas Prowler

Welcome from Texas!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## fender66

Hey Gunz.....welcome to our family. You're gonna love it here.

And...thank you for your service! =D> :USA1:


----------



## Donkman

Hi All, New member ( 71 year old retiree ) here from Michigan. I just bought a used 1984 MirroCraft Mister Musky with a 35 Hp Johnson. Hope to fix it up and stop the minor leaks and worn out flooring, so I will need some help and advisement on the best way to accomplish that. Thanks in advance!! :mrgreen:


----------



## fender66

Donkman said:


> Hi All, New member ( 71 year old retiree ) here from Michigan. I just bought a used 1984 MirroCraft Mister Musky with a 35 Hp Johnson. Hope to fix it up and stop the minor leaks and worn out flooring, so I will need some help and advisement on the best way to accomplish that. Thanks in advance!! :mrgreen:



Hey Donkman....welcome to our TinBoats family! Go ahead and ask your questions and I'm certain you're gonna get answers. Taking and posting pics also helps and it's fun to see progress on mods too.


----------



## Bear1959

Just wanted to say Hi, from Burlington Ontario Canada. Looking at getting a small (12 or 14 ft.) Jon boat in the near future and figured this site would help me do a couple of mods so it is a little more comfortable and manageable for a couple of "getting up there guys". Most of my fishing wil be in the back lakes for bass, around the hunt camp. My intent is to make a roof rack per say for my Atv and to the boat through the trails. 

In either case looking forward to reading through the posts and conversing with all.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## fender66

Hey Ted....good to have you on board and part of our Tinboat family. You're gonna love it here.


----------



## BigRexJ

Hey guys.. New Member in the Atlanta Suburbs.

Totally new to boating, and this is my very first boat, so if I ask some crazy questions, just remember that I AM A NEWBIE!!

I've been browsing and trying to learn from you guys, and I have already begun to do some mods.

Here's the first pics when I picked her up. Bought her from a guy for around $800 for everything you see included.. 

Vessel and Trailer
2 swivel seats
2 Minn Kota Endura trolling motors (one 55lb and one 30lb)
2 batteries (one Marine, one Deep Cycle)
2 paddles
a Lowrance Elite 4 DSI Fish Finder
15lb Mushroom Anchor
and a few other goodies.. 

These are the pics from the first day I picked her up. I've since changed out the rusty winch, and attempted to add a deck onto the front (not level with the top of the boat, but right at the front seats).. Next I will try to add a deck to the back (for storage and to conceal the batteries).. I don't like the way the swivel seats fit onto the benches, so I will change those out also.. lastly, I think I'm going to remove the middle seat for more room to move around in the boat..

ANY advice is greatly appreciated... I'll be perusing the Modifications Section for ideas and general 'how to's'... Thanks guys!!


----------



## fender66

Hey BigRexJ....I'm impressed....first post and great pictures. Keep them coming with your progress....and welcome to the TinBoats family.


----------



## kreature

Hello,
New to joining but I've been looking at posts for awhile. I recently purchased a 1968 14' Starcraft Seafarer with a 1964 Evenrude Sportwin 9.5. I'm currently in the process of stripping 2 coats of paint off it. My next plan is to epoxy the rivets and give it a Duralux OD green paint job. Taking it slow but like they say.....slow is smooth and smooth is fast. I look forward to learning from all ya'll 

Kreature






Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## fender66

Hey kreature......good looking project you have. I'm a little jealous that I don't have a project right now, but then again...I get to fish.

Welcome "officially" to the TinBoats family.


----------



## AnglerC

Greetings group. I'm from the southern burbs of the Twin Cities in Minnesota. Home of 10,000 lakes. I'm going to be starting on restoration of a 16' Aluminum StarCraft Pikemaster. It's been dependable but is beginning to need some attention. I've owned it for 6 years pasting bandaid after bandaid on it. The previous owner was not kind. Which I'm sure as time goes on you guys will hear why. I've never named her. Maybe that's why I can't catch anything in the cursed thing. Everyone else in the boat reels em in but oh no not me. So... I figure I'm going to learn lots here, get her cleaned up and name her and if everything goes right I'll break a beer across her bow and enjoy a well restored boat. I look forward to meeting many of you. 

KC


----------



## fender66

Welcome AnglerC.....It's great having you on board.

Remember.....after you break that beer on her bow.....remove all the bananas. :shock:


----------



## samuel joff

Thanks to all guys here. Nice to have a chat with you. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: guys!

Thanks so much for joining!


----------



## Basstrackertx17

Hello everyone.
My name is Mike from Maine.
Always loved aluminum boats over glass.
Have owned my Tracker since new in 95.
Avid fisherman.
Master Toyota Tech.
Harley rider
Lots more to tell as time goes on.
Hope I can contribute down the road...


----------



## JimmyTodd

Greetings to one and all,

My name is todd to those i don't know, and jimmy to everyone else . I have Lived in Lansing, MI most of my life. I generally love all things outdoors. Fishing , Hunting, Camping etc...

I recently purchased a 12' 1968 Aqua Swan Luma-Lap with a trailer for $200.00 which led me here . I had thoughts of doing a complete conversion. Perhaps a new deck/platform,paint, drain plug, pvc additions, new hardware etc... 

Looking forward to talking with you and getting some new ideas and great advice . I thought some of you might be interested to see my new boat. It is not bell of the ball but for $200 i can not complain .


----------



## Fire1386

Welcome Jimmy Todd, that looks like you got a steal at $200......


----------



## fender66

Hi Mike from Maine.....good to have you on board.


----------



## JimmyTodd

Yeah for $200 i would agree. I did replace the trailer bearings,grease, and bearing buddies, and i put 1 1/2" pvc on the back both sides. The boat does have 2 leaks both are seam leaks in the back. However i was fishing for 6-8 hours and had perhaps a couple of cups of water. I am not at all sure how i will seal them having no experience in such things but hopefully it will not be to much of a hassle.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: ALL


----------



## samuel joff

Welcome newbie. Enjoy the forum. lol


----------



## WaterWaif

Welcome J.T..
Lots to work with there at a good price.


----------



## wrightjr

Hello guys I,m Anthony and I live in South Georgia. I'm new to this site and recently purchased my first boat a 1436 Crestliner powered by a 9.9 Johnson. I,m excited about joining this site and learning all i can about this new hobby have a good day ladies and gents.


----------



## fender66

Well dang...we're growing by leaps and bounds.

Welcome all! =D> Great having you as part of the family.


----------



## wrightjr

Thanks!


----------



## Basstrackertx17

fender66 said:


> Hi Mike from Maine.....good to have you on board.



Thank you much.  
Been lurking off and on for a long time.
Should be interesting...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Catliner01

Good afternoon everyone. I want to thank you for accepting me into the sight. 
My name is Robert and I'm from Arkansas, I'm a catfishing fanatic and, 90% CPR but don't bash others for not doing the same. I own a 1999 Crestliner sport 16 semi v that has been rebuilt numerous times. In the past I just used what I could find and just dealt with it. Well here we go again. But this time I'm wanting to do it right and really could use yalls help and advice. Basically a full rebuild. New floor decks and paint. Il keep you updated as I progress and probably ask tons of questions along the way. Looking forward to talking with yall. And once again Thanks


----------



## fender66

Hey Robert from Arkansas....welcome to the Tinboat family. You're gonna love it here.


----------



## misunderstood

Good afternoon everyone. My name is Dave and currently living in Williamsburg,KY past 4 years. 52 years old and ridden motorcycles since I was 16. Deciding to give them up because of too many people depending on me at the moment between wife and 2 sets of parents and I needed something for my therapy/sanity. Decided it's back to fishing which I've been away from for some time. Picked up a 14 foot flat bottom alumacraft with trolling motor and a 15 hp Johnson tiller. In nice shape but am about to upgrade to suit me. Casting deck etc. Sold my pull behind motorcycle trailer and got this rig for what the trailer sold for. Nice swap. Still have the Valkyrie at present but have some interest so should be bikeless soon. Looking forward to a new chapter in life, learning from all I can here and contributing whatever I can.


----------



## ChiefCubby

Hey everyone. Thanks for the add. I'm in the Twin Cities, MN area, running a newer G3 Angler V170 C with a 4 stroke Yamaha 90. Looking forward to the interactions.


----------



## fender66

Dave and Chief and all....good to have you here and welcome to the tinboats family!


----------



## donj51

I bought a 68’ 16’ Starcraft Seafarer with a Johnson 28SPL for under $500 about a month ago. After cleaning out the 5 years of being stored outside and rebuilding the carburetor, I was on Clear Lake fishing for walleye.

I have replaced the trailer tires because they were dry rotted and engine battery.

Recently I have been dealing with the forward seat brackets that are broken and need fabricated and replaced so I can keep the boat balanced with three people.

I enjoy the mods and can spend a lot to do upgrades, but will wait until after summer/fall fishing season. 
I am looking for replaced the side console and the steering cable and pulley system with steering cable. 
I also want to paint both the interior and exterior hull this winter.
I look forward to reading the old posts and learning this new hobby.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members :beer:


----------



## Outlander

Greetings for Quebec, Canada. Great little slice of the web here at Tin Boats, thanks for having me. I am presently awaiting delivery of my Alumacraft jon boat (Sierra series, haven't decided between 12 and 14 foot), but I am not a totally newbie. I had a 16 foot Princecraft V hull with a 25HP Merc and before that a 10 foot fibreglass rowboat with a 3HP Johnson. 

We are now on an electric only lake with a maximum depth of 3.5 meter so a jon boat should fit the bill. I already have a Minn Kota trolling motor so I figure I'll run my new tin boat this summer then decide what modifications I want to do. 

Looking forward to contributing when / where I can!


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: All :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fender66

Hey Outlander....good to have you on board. You're gonna love your new family here at TinBoats!


----------



## chadzeilenga

Hi all,
Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm in the process of transferring my grandfathers aluminum 1972 Sears 14' boat to my name. It was my inheritance along with a 73 Evinrude 18hp that runs like a top and moves the boat pretty good! 

Does anyone have any literature on these boats?

The boat is in pretty good shape, no leaks and transom is solid, but needs some small things done on it. A few items on the list are:

- Find a threaded drain plug. It has had those flimsy rubber Walmart Plugs and they don't always seal well on the threaded hole. I'm not sure of the thread size yet.
- Install new foam under the seats
- Install a new transom pad as the old one is deteriorated from sun
- Clean the oxidization from the aluminum. The boat has spent some winters turned upside down near the shoreline of lake and the iron in the water has stained it. 
- Decide what to do with the inside bottom of the boat. It was painted at one point, but that is all worn away and the bottom is pretty slick. What do others typically do for these? A non-stick epoxy? 

I also have a 57 Johnson Seahorse 7.5 that I have from my other grandfather to go with it as well. Motor runs good, just not as fast as the 18hp!


----------



## fender66

Hey chadzeilenga....

Good to have you on board and part of the TinBoats family. You'll love it here.

Use the "search" option that you can find in the upper right hand corner and you'll find answers to some of the questions you already ask. There are month and months worth of reading here.


----------



## kilogulf59

Howdy All,

Ken here from Juneau Co. WI. I'm not a boat owner...yet :lol:


----------



## fender66

kilogulf59 said:


> Howdy All,
> 
> Ken here from Juneau Co. WI. I'm not a boat owner...yet :lol:



Howdy Ken....good to have you as part of our TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here...even if you don't have a tin...yet.


----------



## kilogulf59

Thanks and I already do...I have been nosing around a bit already.

Not an owner yet but the anchorman/boatswain's-mate on my buddy's 16-foot Smoker Craft...she's an oldie but a well taken care of and highly used oldie...

​


----------



## daddue11

Hey friends , my name is Steve , I live in Mountain view Mo. , I just bought my first tin boat about a week ago , it's a 15 ft. 1967 Rich Line semi Vhull in perfect condition , I paid $300.00for it . I took it out yesterday to a community lake , I had my wife ,daughter , myself and my full grown bloodhound dog with me , I was using a 50 lb minkota trolling motor that pushed the boat fairy well considering the weight that we had in it . I have a 5.5 hp Evinrude to put on it that I had overhauled and put up for the last 7 years because I didn't have anything big enough to take the weight . This is my very first Tin boat(I've always wanted one ) I plan on keeping it stock , It didn't leak even a thimble full of water yesterday and we had her out all day . I'll put pics of her on later . Oh I am using my old trailer that I used to haul my 16 ft glass tri hull on so it should hold up nice . I love the wealth of info and the comrodarie on here , thanks for excepting me as a member .


----------



## misunderstood

Welcome to all the new members :beer:


----------



## fender66

daddue11 said:


> Hey friends , my name is Steve , I live in Mountain view Mo. , I just bought my first tin boat about a week ago , it's a 15 ft. 1967 Rich Line semi Vhull in perfect condition , I paid $300.00for it . I took it out yesterday to a community lake , I had my wife ,daughter , myself and my full grown bloodhound dog with me , I was using a 50 lb minkota trolling motor that pushed the boat fairy well considering the weight that we had in it . I have a 5.5 hp Evinrude to put on it that I had overhauled and put up for the last 7 years because I didn't have anything big enough to take the weight . This is my very first Tin boat(I've always wanted one ) I plan on keeping it stock , It didn't leak even a thimble full of water yesterday and we had her out all day . I'll put pics of her on later . Oh I am using my old trailer that I used to haul my 16 ft glass tri hull on so it should hold up nice . I love the wealth of info and the comrodarie on here , thanks for excepting me as a member .




Hey Steve.....welcome to the Tinboat family. You're gonna love it here. It's also good to have another Missourian on board. Mountain View is a great location, not far from lots of great waters.


----------



## grumpybear

Hi. I am Corning ,NY .I retired in Jan of this year .I just bought a 1988 SF14 w/1962 tee nee trailer and a 1992 Evinrude 15 hp. Have been looking at some of the boats here and how they have been changing them there way .I have noticed that a few people have used aluminum angle ,square tube to make a frame for there floors .I think this is a good idea keeps the weight down.


----------



## fender66

Hey Corning. Welcome to the Tinboats family......You're gonna love it here.


----------



## wschemeley

Hi, I'm in Appomattox, Va. I'm a 27 year old sheet metal mechanic with a fishing addiction. Fishing out of an old 14ft smoker craft semi-v with only a minkota 40lb. Refurbished the trailer last year, currently debating wether or not to mod the boat or upgrade to a larger one as it's a little small for two people I find, and my wife always goes fishing with me.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members :beer:


----------



## whytie

Long time lurker first time poster :LOL2: . Going to be doing a front deck build this weekend for my 16ft naden boat. i'll be sure to post some progress photos.


----------



## fender66

Glad you finally came to your senses whytie. :LOL2: 

Good to have you as an "official" part of the family. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Throbbin Rods

New Guy here from NH, been messing with tin boats since I was 11. Current project is a 1974 Mirrocraft 16' open boat with the factory side console. I am converting it into a duck hunting boat, removing the two forward tank seats for dog and decoy space. I will build a small platform for the factory console and mount it some forward of where the console is now. Putting in a flat floor, adding a 12 gallon fuel tank. For power I will have a 1993 Johnson 50 hp. Trailer is a roller trailer with a longer than normal tongue to get in and out of boat ramps after draw down in the fall. I will be going with Parker duck boat paint and I will stencil on a camo pattern for the boat and motor. I will be building a blind that I can load with bungee cords and pull a pin to have it instantly collapse of all goes well. the boat has a short deck on front and I will be mounting a remote control spot light and a bow mounted trolling motor. In the rear I will be adding a 9.9 hp Evinrude and a couple of electric downriggers for trolling smaller lakes and ponds. Hoping for a responsive, powerful, stable platform rigged for hunting and fishing.
Currently my buddy who is a wood worker is building me a new transom. Once that is back here and installed with the 40-50 bolts that seem to be attached, it will be floor time.


----------



## rapscallion

New guy from NE Ohio. Walleye fisherman who fishes Lake Erie 30-50 times a year out of 2012 Starcraft Fishmaster 196. It's an excellent big fresh water tin boat.


----------



## fender66

rapscallion said:


> New guy from NE Ohio. Walleye fisherman who fishes Lake Erie 30-50 times a year out of 2012 Starcraft Fishmaster 196. It's an excellent big fresh water tin boat.



Hey rapscallion. Welcome to our TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here. Also if you need anyone to help you eat those walleye....just say the word. :mrgreen:


----------



## rapscallion

fender66 said:


> rapscallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> New guy from NE Ohio. Walleye fisherman who fishes Lake Erie 30-50 times a year out of 2012 Starcraft Fishmaster 196. It's an excellent big fresh water tin boat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey rapscallion. Welcome to our TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here. Also if you need anyone to help you eat those walleye....just say the word. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Thanks. And take a number and get in line.... :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members


----------



## LDUBS

Hello everyone. I just joined TinBoats and wanted to introduce myself. I'm located in the small town of Clayton in Northern California (about 35 miles east of San Francisco). I am four years retired and will hit 65 at the end of this year. I have been away from boating/fishing for over 30 years. My previous boat was a 22' Bayliner Skagit -- large, heavy, and drank gaso like there was no tomorrow. I sold it back in the early 80's. We used to spend a lot of time in the California Delta and SF Bay. I spent even more time at Lake Don Pedro trolling for trout with my Dad. After retirement I wanted to get back on the water, but this time I wanted a smaller and easier to handle boat. I also have no desire to get beat to death on the Delta or Bay so am sticking to lakes. Earlier this year I purchased a 15' Klamath Advantage SV with a 25 HP Mercury Outboard. I used this website a lot during my search for a boat and appreciate the help. I have been pretty much focusing on trout & bass at a small local reservoir, though I did pick up some kokanee at Lake Berryessa a few weeks ago. 

By the way, things in the fishing world have changed over the past 30 years. Today's fish finders are amazing. My old boat had a Heathkit depth finder (if you are old enough you may remember Heathkit). It showed the bottom and that was about all. I got really confused with all the new high tech fishing lines. Decided to stick with mono because I'm too lazy to learn new knots. Good news is most of the old tackle still works and I'm still picking up trout on the old speedy shiners.


----------



## fender66

Hey LDUBS....Welcome to the TinBoats family. You're gonna love it here.

Sounds like you have a great plan with a great boat. Ask lots of questions and post lots of pictures....and again, welcome aboard.


----------



## Crazyboat

Good day all, a newbie here from NJ, I hope I can add some and maybe you will tolerate my boating ideas.

Cheers!


----------



## fender66

Good to have you here Crazyboat and welcome to the family. You're gonna love it here!


----------



## harryron31

Hi, newb to boats from ohio.

sent from the middle of a corn field.


----------



## fender66

harryron31 said:


> Hi, newb to boats from ohio.
> 
> sent from the middle of a corn field.



harryron31....we love cornfields too, and welcome to the family.


----------



## Baby John

New member from Mississippi. Just bought a new jon boat and am doing some tweaking to the engine placement at the moment. It's an 1856 Alweld Tunnel Hull with a 40 HP Tohatsu 4 Stroke.


----------



## fender66

Baby John said:


> New member from Mississippi. Just bought a new jon boat and am doing some tweaking to the engine placement at the moment. It's an 1856 Alweld Tunnel Hull with a 40 HP Tohatsu 4 Stroke.



Hey Baby John.....Welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here, AND...you're gonna love that boat. I do already. :LOL2:


----------



## Baby John

Thanks fender. I do love it. I ran a pop riveted 1544 G3 with a 25 Yamaha for 10 years. This is my 2nd new boat and I attempted to set it up for shallow river water but with comfort for my wife and kids to be with me. It has a short shaft motor on a tall transom. Very close to the top of the water. Running a cupped prop and am having just a tiny bit of cavitation. May have to lower the motor just a little.

Installing a radio in it this afternoon. Already bought a nice little $100 job that fits neatly in the console and came with 2 6.5" speakers. Fabbed up some $5.00 speaker boxes with some PVC fittings I found at a hardware store. It's not gonna be a dock rocker, but it'll give me some tunes while on the river. 



fender66 said:


> Baby John said:
> 
> 
> 
> New member from Mississippi. Just bought a new jon boat and am doing some tweaking to the engine placement at the moment. It's an 1856 Alweld Tunnel Hull with a 40 HP Tohatsu 4 Stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Baby John.....Welcome to the Tinboats family. You're gonna love it here, AND...you're gonna love that boat. I do already. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Molokai

Hello, 
I live on the beautiful island of Molokai. I moved here a couple of years ago from the Big Island and noticed all the home made flat bottom boats made to cruise the extensive inner reef flats here. I looked aroound and thought a jon boat would be perfect so i recently acquired a Lowe L1648M. I have never owned an aluminum flat bottom boat before and look forward to getting some good info on them here at TB.net
Mike 8)


----------



## Fire1386

Welcome Molokai, you will find an enormous amount of information here on tin boats. Enjoy your search and please post pics of your beautiful area...


----------



## Molokai

Fire1386 said:


> Welcome Molokai, you will find an enormous amount of information here on tin boats. Enjoy your search and please post pics of your beautiful area...


 Thank you Fire. Heres a pic of my closest launch showing nice flat conditions


----------



## Holatim

Hi My name is Tim i will in north part of Ga I am 18 and just getting into Jon boating been fishing since I was 6 I got my first boat 2 week ago a Sears 12 vhull and working on it slow by self mom and dad both gone so it only me and the real world I find my peace on the water and being in the outdoor that why i got a smaller boat too make it easier too get around and fishing smaller lakes around Ga and some on lake Lanier in the fall when it not so crazy with all the big boats on it lol . Hoping too start work on boat this sanding it down and painting then working on framing it out for a front casting deck .sorry for the the post just a young man without a lot of help trying too get some good pointer thanks everyone for your help Tim


----------



## Fire1386

Holatim, welcome.... Search is your friend here. Lots and lots and lots of information to go over, especially about preparing a tin for painting. I truly understand your statement of finding peace on the water, that is exactly why I go fishing. Catch some or not, it is always a good day on the water.....

Molokai, that looks pretty calm.....lol


----------



## Molokai

Hey Tim, been here a week so i feel silly welcoming you. lol Aside from painting your boat and other general maintenance its always good to take your boat out a few times and fish before you start doing mods. You'll get a good feel for what you need and where it needs to go. I read here that its a good idea to (carefully) stand up in your boat and rock it around to get a feel for how stable it is before you build a deck. Be patient and go slowly with the mods. Nothing worse than drilling holes in your boat and then realizing that's not where you wanted it. 8) 

Fire, we do get some really calm days and when they coincide with some fatter tides there are miles of reef that are loaded with fish. Really excited about how skinny these boats go!


----------



## fender66

Welcome Holatim....good to have you on board. You're gonna love being part of the family here.

Molokai....never feel silly. You're answer was dead on accurate.


----------



## Molokai

fender66 said:


> Molokai....never feel silly. You're answer was dead on accurate.


 Fishing and kids.....i'll leave the BS to when im telling them about the fish ive caught :lol:


----------



## Go-geezer

*Hi, I'm Tony. 
I've lived in western Michigan all my life, which has been a really long time. I just bought a 1985 Lund Pro Angler 16, and a friend of mine told me there will be lots of good aluminum boat stuff here for me to use to build it up just how I want it. So if you're trying to get rid of a 50-70 horse OB with trim & tilt, a GPS enabled bow mount electric with remote, or a really nice sonar unit for really cheap, please let me know.  *


----------



## JohnKriver

Hi my name is Kevin, from Georgia, I was looking to buy a boat. If it's already fixed up the way I would like it, that would be fine but its hard to find one like that. I'm looking for a 1448, 1552 or bigger up to 1656, and a live well is almost a must? I'm also looking to get a nice trailer; if I have to buy a trailer separately well, I guess thats just what I'll have to do? If you could help me or direct me to someone that could help me I would be appreciative of it? I have a cell phone if needed, and If you must send me pics, I'll gladly check them out? Please Help?


----------



## 88evinrude

Hey folks my names Jerry and I just signed up today. I've owned a couple fiberglass rigs but its been a while since I've owned a aluminum but I am back in one now. My new boat is a pre 72 starcraft that has been completely transformed. I wish I could take credit for the work but I got it with it already done. I am from Sumner county TN.I live maybe 10-15 , minutes from KY.


----------



## nrgeek

88evinrude said:


> Hey folks my names Jerry and I just signed up today. I've owned a couple fiberglass rigs but its been a while since I've owned a aluminum but I am back in one now. My new boat is a pre 72 starcraft that has been completely transformed. I wish I could take credit for the work but I got it with it already done. I am from Sumner county TN.I live maybe 10-15 , minutes from KY.



Welcome .. another TN guy .. Im in Chattanooga


----------



## 88evinrude

nrgeek said:


> 88evinrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks my names Jerry and I just signed up today. I've owned a couple fiberglass rigs but its been a while since I've owned a aluminum but I am back in one now. My new boat is a pre 72 starcraft that has been completely transformed. I wish I could take credit for the work but I got it with it already done. I am from Sumner county TN.I live maybe 10-15 , minutes from KY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome .. another TN guy .. Im in Chattanooga
Click to expand...

 Your about 3 hours from me.


----------



## Wyatt

88evinrude said:


> Hey folks my names Jerry and I just signed up today. I've owned a couple fiberglass rigs but its been a while since I've owned a aluminum but I am back in one now. My new boat is a pre 72 starcraft that has been completely transformed. I wish I could take credit for the work but I got it with it already done. I am from Sumner county TN.I live maybe 10-15 , minutes from KY.


Welcome Jerry and nice looking rig! Im in sumner county as well, in Portland!


----------



## misunderstood

Posted wrong area :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome to all the new members


----------



## 88evinrude

Wyatt said:


> 88evinrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks my names Jerry and I just signed up today. I've owned a couple fiberglass rigs but its been a while since I've owned a aluminum but I am back in one now. My new boat is a pre 72 starcraft that has been completely transformed. I wish I could take credit for the work but I got it with it already done. I am from Sumner county TN.I live maybe 10-15 , minutes from KY.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Jerry and nice looking rig! Im in sumner county as well, in Portland!
Click to expand...

 id say your about 15-20 minutes away


----------



## CalvinXJ

Been lingering around for a couple months in here. Traded my fishing kayak for a 1232 flat bottom a couple months ago...












Sold that today, turned around and bought this. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood

Kinda new here myself but welcome to the site 8)


----------



## Scooter

Hi from sw fla, just joined tinboat crew this week!My name is Scott holt "aka"scooter. like to give a shout out to all members in SW Fla!! Salt on one side,fresh in middle LOL.I own a 14ft Jon that's in need of second make over.Cant wait to start the project with the help from all the info I've gotten from 
everyone's boat rebuilds I've seen on site!!Will post pics when I get started,love site and family attitude from everyone here!Big thinks to Jim for this great site! Scooter


----------



## kmfw160

Hey ya'll I'm Kevin. I'm a week late on this but here we go lol. 
-I'm did almost 21 yrs in the Army before being medically retired; served tours in South Korea, Iraq, Afghanistan, was an Instructor at Ft Eustis, and was in 101st & 160th at Ft. Campbell
-I have four kids, two boys/two girls
-I love fishing, guns, woodworking, fixing/piddling with things and a plethora of other hobbies.
-I'm a licensed A&P
-I love a good time but my flash to bang is zero 
-I hope I can be helpful and a source of information to ya'll!


----------



## gatorglenn

Welcome 
Oh I'll never forget the clay at Campbell. Just jump in anytime. Lol I couldn't resist. Actually I'm fairly new myself here but this is a great site with a lot of great ideas and modifications everyone can learn something and share something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke1213

Hey there everybody! It's a pleasure joining you gentlemen. My name is Luke. I fish out of the Atlanta/N.GA area. Primarily on Lanier for Striper, Spotted Bass and Catfish. I'm 26 years young and have been fishing for about 25 of them. Most of the time out of a tinboat! I look forward to sharing and learning from you all! Cheers.


----------



## bassfision

hello all,new to the site but ive been checking out all the ideas I have a 14ft aqua swan that's 54 inches wide at the middle seat Ive been wanting to fix it up for a while but ive been laid up myself cancer put me out of work for now its came back 3 times since oct 2014 all December3 surgeries and chemo and radiation twice now they want me to do chemo and rad again , I was in moffit cancer hospital in tampa fl I had a small tumor removed approx. 98% on the rear of my brain so I can barely walk at the moment just to weak from laying in hospital bed for a month this is why its gonna take a while yet but im itching to get started ive been spending so much time online just looking for ideas I don't care for a livewell but I do want rod storage and seating for me and my 2 kids 10 and 13 I have a 25hp evinrude on it but I need a trolling motor still to many lakes around here to continue letting it sit ,im in winter haven fl so theres no shortage of water holes to hit I only fish for bass no cats or crappie all catch and release anyway thank you guys for sharing the knowledge you each have gained doing this yourself I hope to be able to put something decent together my first problem is someone ripped out the front seat all that's left is a piece of the bracket on 1 side I want it decked to the bow and a foot controlled trolling motor up front so I need to figure out how to support it up there


----------



## Jim

Welcome guys! Thanks for joining!

bassfision,
Wow, I don't know what to say, but take care of yourself, I pray everything works out for you.

Jim


----------



## bassfision

thanks jim ,I think its gonna be alright eventually, im not giving up anyway and all this sitting around just making me want to fish and I would be but im not allowed to drive at the moment I see the lake out my front door and its driving me nuts its only 1 block away


----------



## Johnny

bassfision - welcome aboard !!
There is an awesome "nautical flea market" at Lake Hamilton today, not too far from you,
if you can make it...... it is sponsored by the *Florida Chapter of the Antique Outboard Motor Club* https://www.aomci.org
it is free to all !!!


----------



## Just_Chuck

Hello from the Pocono Mountains! I sold my bike and bought a boat late last year and only got the boat out once. No problems or anything with the boat, just life got in the way. Anyways, it's a 87 Tracker Pro 16 that was garage kept it's whole life, and will continue to be garage kept by me. I do have questions but I will post them in the appropriate forums.
Anyone in the Pocono mountains? I'm in the Stroudsburg area.

Cheers!

Just_Chuck


----------



## Jim

Just_Chuck said:


> Hello from the Pocono Mountains! I sold my bike and bought a boat late last year and only got the boat out once. No problems or anything with the boat, just life got in the way. Anyways, it's a 87 Tracker Pro 16 that was garage kept it's whole life, and will continue to be garage kept by me. I do have questions but I will post them in the appropriate forums.
> Anyone in the Pocono mountains? I'm in the Stroudsburg area.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Just_Chuck



Welcome Chuck! Thanks for joining! I drive through the Pocono mountains when I go to the GAOS show every year.

Jim


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome to all new members :beer:


----------



## DMTJLR

New to site, from PORTLAND MAINE have a 14 ft Lund with 20hp Yamaha. Lots of great info so far.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Paymaster

Hello. Just joined and glad I found this place. Thanks for letting me in. My name is David and I have no problem with folks using that rather than Paymaster. Either is good with me. I am soon to be 65 years old and I love hunting, fishing, fly tying, camping/RVing and outdoor cooking. I am on many message boards so some may know already. Thanks again for allowing me in.


----------



## Zebenv

Im from eastern Long island and have a 14' sears with 2013F20. love the boat and motor. no more large fuel bills.... 23kts burning 1gph.


----------



## Lockndam25

My name is David and I live a few miles from the Mississippi at Lock and Dam 25, I spend most of my time on the river fishing for fish that eat fish most others fish for. I love to hunt the islands and Duck hunt, in a stressful world the only thing that Recharges my soul is time away on the river.

Just finished a 1990 tracker 17 ft deep vee transom and floor rebuild, I don't think I would have taken this on without this form and Thanks for letting me join. This form has a many years of experience and knowledge with the members we have. I enjoy reading the post and seeing people making something old new again.


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: to all new members


----------



## Innexes

My names Dan and I do a lot of small lake fishing...owed a couple modified tin rigs


----------



## Innexes

My old boat that I should have never sold


----------



## CootShoot

Hey everyone, my name is Hunter. This is actually my second post, I didn't realize that there was a new member thread. 

Anyway, I live in south Louisiana and I've never had anything but old aluminum rigs. This last fall I finally broke down and got a brand new alumacraft 1860. It's been a great boat so far. Throw a pirogue in it during duck season, and fish the bays and flats the rest of the time. Here's a pic of the day I picked her up from the dealership 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:
Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Stuart

I guess I should introduce myself, my name's Stuart, I have a couple of tin boats, a 1970 Trailorboat Klamath, and a 78 Starcraft Holiday 18, 

I'm been out of boating for a long time, I took a 10 year hiatus from it, and am just now returning. 

it's time to bring my boats and outboards out of mothballs, everything's been sitting for about 10 years, so I have a bit of work ahead of me.

I'm excited to be finally getting something back out on the water.


----------



## Slipfloat10

Hello, I'm in Broken Arrow, OK., just a few miles from Tulsa. I do most of my fishing, mostly Crappie, on Ft. Gibson lake, from my 20' pontoon boat, but I'm currently looking for a 14' aluminum to be used on local small rivers and creeks only. My name is Ron, I'm 64 and retired, and looking forward to making the most of the next 50 years of my life. :roll:


----------



## Jim

Slipfloat10 said:


> Hello, I'm in Broken Arrow, OK., just a few miles from Tulsa. I do most of my fishing, mostly Crappie, on Ft. Gibson lake, from my 20' pontoon boat, but I'm currently looking for a 14' aluminum to be used on local small rivers and creeks only. My name is Ron, I'm 64 and retired, and looking forward to making the most of the next 50 years of my life. :roll:


:WELCOME: Thanks for joining!


----------



## firedogjtw

my name is firedogjtw, lots of good ideas on tin boats here. I fish in a fisher 14 X 48, with a 25 yammy. It is a good rig for what I use it for. Namely, jug fishing and white perch fishing. I need to install some trailer guide boards and rewire my lights on my boat. More projects to follow.


----------



## Y_J

There's a map? Guess I haven't been on here enough lately.
Can someone point me to it, please.?


----------



## Jim

Y_J said:


> There's a map? Guess I haven't been on here enough lately.
> Can someone point me to it, please.?



We used to have a map, but I could not lock it down to just registered forum members and spammers took over and it was just a constant administrative nightmare. I like the idea of it.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck

Names Jeff from centerview mo. Loving the inspiration from here. Great place.


----------



## RavenBC

Hi, my name is Jamie from Vancouver Island. I just bought my first Aluminum boat a 12ft Harborcraft, that I plan to use for Fly fishing mainlyin freshwater and a little in the Saltwater. I plan on adding a bunch of Scotty mounts and to add a Styrofoam and chloroplast floor. I am definitely open to ideas and suggestions as well. Cheers.






Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS

RavenBC said:


> Hi, my name is Jamie from Vancouver Island. I just bought my first Aluminum boat a 12ft Harborcraft, that I plan to use for Fly fishing mainlyin freshwater and a little in the Saltwater. I plan on adding a bunch of Scotty mounts and to add a Styrofoam and chloroplast floor. I am definitely open to ideas and suggestions as well. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk



Welcome. I always look forward to a chance to visit your part of the world. Vancouver Island is a beautiful place.


----------



## finstr

Hey fellas, I found this site while searching for modifications and ideas for my 12' tinny. This looks like a great site with friendly, knowledgable folks. I joined so the annoying banner would disappear. Lol ok that last one's a lie.


----------



## Jim

finstr said:


> Hey fellas, I found this site while searching for modifications and ideas for my 12' tinny. This looks like a great site with friendly, knowledgable folks. I joined so the annoying banner would disappear. Lol ok that last one's a lie.



:LOL2: So it works! 

WELCOME! Thanks for joining!


----------



## gnappi

Growing up in the Catskills I was a trout fisherman almost from birth, but moving to So. Fla I've been a saltie for most of my adult life here and the big boat went in the divorce 9 years ago. I got a 10' Topper that I've been rigging and today was my first adventure on water with it. Love it. I just wish I could have a larger one. 

Thanks for this site, it's informative and so far the contributors are very polite.


----------



## finstr

Welcome to the site. I can't believe nobody has welcomed you yet. These guys are really busy! Post lots of pics so we can all see the fish you catch. I for one would love to fly fish the flats in FLA! Being in Ontario I don't get a chance to fish the lower states. PA is about as far south as I get with a rod and line.


----------



## Jim

Welcome and thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## shoestringmariner

Hey all, new member from Elora/Guelph area in Southern Ontario (Canada) checking in. I have 2 boats on the go, a 12' v hull undergoing a conversion and a 1950's plywood runabout (winter project). I'm starting the floor work on the tinny now, will be looking for carpet installation and painting tips & ideas. I'm going to do a "test fish" with it first before I finish it and may do a build thread if it all works out


----------



## LDUBS

shoestringmariner said:


> Hey all, new member from Elora/Guelph area in Southern Ontario (Canada) checking in. I have 2 boats on the go, a 12' v hull undergoing a conversion and a 1950's plywood runabout (winter project). I'm starting the floor work on the tinny now, will be looking for carpet installation and painting tips & ideas. I'm going to do a "test fish" with it first before I finish it and may do a build thread if it all works out



I am relatively new here too. Welcome and enjoy. BTW, I can relate to your username. haha.


----------



## pcdimis

Hello everybody, new member here from Central KY (inbetween Rough River Lake and Nolin Lake). I have been working on a heavily modified flat bottom John Boat and found this site through google searches. I mainly fish for Crappie/Catfish/Bluegill but take whatever is biting.
Thanks


----------



## ckhenshaw4

Hello everyone, new member here from Michigan. Born and raised on a lake, but was never bit by the fishing bug until 50. I now seem to not get it off my mind. 
Looking to do a boat renovation project with about a 16' flat bottom. Wouldn't even mind finding an old Bass Tracker to redo. Will be doing a ton of research on here to start gathering information. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrc.in.wi

New guy. Heard about this from another site. Thought I'd give it a try. Own a 2014 Triton TX18 and I just put a 2017 Evinrude 115 HO on. It has a 6" Vance manual JP. Only 10 hrs on the motor but I'm getting the props dialed in. Looking forward to reading some setups and ideas. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn

Well hello mrc great group over here. Just my cup of tea, rebuilds. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: all new folks! Glad you are here!


----------



## mrc.in.wi

gatorglenn said:


> Well hello mrc great group over here. Just my cup of tea, rebuilds. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, you posting your rebuild here too.? I'm still trying to figure out taptalk

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn

mrc.in.wi said:


> gatorglenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello mrc great group over here. Just my cup of tea, rebuilds. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you posting your rebuild here too.? I'm still trying to figure out taptalk
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn

Haven't posted anything on the rebuild yet. Need to get some progress first. [emoji23] Ive been so busy working on the house. And when Iam not Iam fishing out of my son-n-laws boats. This mite turn into a while. Looks like I might be getting a ski run-about. Again [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226

Welcome to all the new members :beer:


----------



## Toguard87

Hi, my name is Tony. If i could clean out my garage i would be able to get one of the projects i have, started. Wow, that's a run on sentence. Any who, this will be a blast. Right? I'll have questions and pics for you ok. Let's keep each other entertained kay. I'm already stoked. I want to stay within the lines on this build so here comes the questions, that is if there are any left. Well that's enough about us. Tell me a little more about you. It's after midnight, don't suppose i could get a bowl of cereal? It'll be rude of me, but who's to stop me. ( a moderator) Too bad. I'm hungry. Oh, i forgot,. Be careful out there. Tin Boats rocks!


----------



## .Mike

Hi everyone. My name is Mike, and I live in Savannah, Georgia.

Last fall, my wife told me she wanted to try fishing. I hadn't really fished since I was a kid, and all of my fishing was done a couple decades ago in the midwest. No fresh water down here, so we hit the banks of the local tidal creeks. We quickly had success in catching quite a few tasty fish, but with our tidal range, we spent most of our time standing in mud. Spring hit, and my wife said the words that many guys dream about: _Let's get a boat_.

We did, and here I am.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining .Mike


----------



## gatorglenn

Welcome and let's see the boat. [emoji106] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesriverguy

hey everyone. new here from the mountains of SW Virginia. Currently running a River Road Jet Boats Headwaters 1648 with a Merc 65 jet. Heres a couple of videos of where I like to run 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xtQllsJqRk&t=483s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiJOVf-YhMY&t=17s


----------



## gatorglenn

Awesome place. Oh and Welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drock

Hello guys my name is Danny and I live in LaGrange, GA, I'm retired =D> and enjoying it highly recommend it.

I have been reading all kinds of posts the past few months with a main focus on transom replacement.
And now I'm confident I can do it. I have a 1979 Landau 1648 with a 1984 Jonson 25hp.
I have to figure out how to post the pictures yet. 

Danny


----------



## Jim

Welcome Danny! Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## hounddog

Hello guys, I'm new to the forum out of East Texas. I have already learned quite a bit of info on here.
Lots of good people on here. I look forward to learning lots more. Thanks.


----------



## LDUBS

Welcome Hounddog. I'm relatively new myself and am learning a lot from the TB community. My family came from the Denton area. Migrated west during the great dust bowl.


----------



## hounddog

Thanks LDUBS. I'm close to Tyler. Fish at Lake Fork alot.


----------



## Scott F

Hi, I'm Scott F. I've been a glass boat owner for almost 30 years but I just ordered my first tin boat. It's currently being customized, a Blazer 1648 with a Tohatsu 35 jet. It will have a center console, custom anchor winch, and a 24v Terrova trolling motor. I'm a smallmouth guy and this will be my craft for chasing river smallies across the upper midwest, mostly in Wisconsin and Illinois. I'm hoping to pick up some tips on modifying this brand new boat to make it the best river boat it can be.


----------



## Drock

Welcome to a site with knowledgeable guy willing to offer help, I'm not one of those guys yet but I'm learning a lot.


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: All! Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Samsdad1

Hello All on my second tin boat. Look forward to many tips and ideas of ways to spend my money.


----------



## TomL

My name is Tom. I am a retired technical college instructor. My wife is a retired high school English teacher. I worked in aerospace and telecommunications, digital circuit design and microcontroller programming in machine and basic languages. I am 77 and most my brains have leaked out. I fish for crappie. I live on Ky Lake near Paris Landing. Some folks on this site probably know me. My name has not changed. I have owned tin boats since I was a kid. I am also a Vietnam vet. I build robots as a hobby. I also hand tie jigs as a hobby. I also fish. Did I mention I was retired?

God bless America!


----------



## Carphunter

Hello all, new member, partner and I are building a carp flats boat. 1449 LW Grumman, 1980-81 Mercury OB.
Lots of great info here, We have already learned so much via this forum. thank you all. We will try to document our build in the modifications forum. Carphunter


----------



## TheLastCall

I have a confession... I’ve secretly been reading all your post. 

Seriously I must of read 100’s of post, I’ve learned a lot and it helped me plan what I will be doing with my tin. 

I’m from Dartmouth, Nova Scotia, Canada. I’ve been in the military as a medical technician for 10+ years. Ive lived from one coast to another in Canada including northern Labrador.

My current tin is a new to me Princecraft Yukon 15 with a Mercury 15 hp 4 stroke outboard with ezloader trailer, all about 15 years new. I’m the 3rd owner of this setup, it was given to me by my father.

My dream boat will be a Lowe’s roughneck 1660 deluxe tiller with a Honda BF25 outboard.

All my boating is done on lakes, ponds, and rivers. No ocean or saltwater.

Can’t wait to learn more from all of you and hopefully pass on some knowledge.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colin1230

Happy Thanksgiving Folks,

Bought a Lowe Stinger 175 w/ 60hp Mercury FS from Cabela's this last summer. It is the first boat I have owned and my wife and I have had a great time on it. Weather forecast for Kansas City today will be near 60 deg. and no wind, woohoo Hillsdale Lake here we come. 

Warm Regards
colin1230


----------



## danweasel

Hi everybody,

I just found TinBoats. I was looking for some info to help my new 14' boat (mfg unknown, I've never looked!) and it's 70's-era, 9.9hp Johnson "Turtle Motor" plane out. I think I got what I need there (gonna try some trim tabs) but there's so much more! So I figured I'd better register. Where I live in the Sierra Nevada nothing beats a tin boat...

Merry Christmas and/or Happy Holidays,

Dan


----------



## trep

Hi I'm a new member .Jim is my name but use trep as my handle .Live in northern Wi. Rhinelander .Worked on many boats
over the years .Have 16' Ponton with 40hp .Redoing a 14' Mirrocraft now 1971 .live about 80 miles from where they make
Mirrocraft boats. Have a nice Yamaha 30HP for it .Getting snowed in now so will finish in spring. Long winters ,time to tie flys & work on stained glass .I put 4 years in the Navy & 38 years with IBM Working a little slow these days I'm 80
Like to thank Jim for decals & shirt .Wish had found this site long ago .Very good site great information. Merry Xmas to all
ps When I picked up my ponton it had a 25hp Chysler on it , some one cut cable elec start ,laying in yard free for the hauling


----------



## LDUBS

Welcome, welcome, welcome everyone and thanks for joining. I've been a member for just over a year and am happy to say you have joined a great forum and group of people.


----------



## Drock

Hey Trep,
Good for you still at it at 80, that's encouraging (I'm 68). 
I was born in Wausau an a proud to say so, I grew up and live in Georgia.
Wisconsin is a beautiful place that I miss visiting since my father passed on.
Stay warm and I'll look for your posts.


----------



## rocks66ss

Hello everyone my name is Rocky Hill. My wife and I live in SW Missouri. I just purchased a new 10' Tracker for me and my wife. We love to float and fish the 6 mile stretch on the James river which is the head waters to Table Rock lake. Found this site looking for trolling motors for my boat. I have found some great ideas already.


Rocky


----------



## LDUBS

rocks66ss said:


> Hello everyone my name is Rocky Hill. My wife and I live in SW Missouri. I just purchased a new 10' Tracker for me and my wife. We love to float and fish the 6 mile stretch on the James river which is the head waters to Table Rock lake. Found this site looking for trolling motors for my boat. I have found some great ideas already.
> 
> 
> Rocky



Welcome and Congrats on the new boat. Please come back and share your boat and fishing experiences.


----------



## LastCastIPromise

Happy New Year!

Thank you for the approval! I have been visiting this site for a little while now and finally decided it was time to register. I am very new to boating and was looking for something I could start out with to learn the ropes. I have been fishing the lower Susquehanna from shore for a while and decided it was time to get something both my son and I could fit on. I purchased a new to me 1993 16' Voyager Jon boat in mid December. It has a 1976 Johnson 15hp on it.. at first I was a little put off by the age of the motor, but the gentlemen I bought it from started it up and it ran... After a little research, with a little cleaning up I feel like this could be a pretty decent motor.

Speaking of Voyager Jon boats, is anyone familiar with that brand? It seems like they are no longer in business!

Thanks for all of the information here and I hope to contribute the best I can!

Thanks again!


----------



## WV1951

Missed this when I signed up. Getting back into a small water boat. Had a 12' fiberglass Gamefisher back in the 80's.
Fishing in my area is limited w/o any lakes. there is some small water an hours drive though.
Have been spoiled by redfishing at Rockport, Tex., caught first snook in Ft. Pierce inlet, specs on the Mississippi delta area, and ladyfish, snapper, sheepshead, and blues near Jensen Beach, FL. I love salt water fishing, but alas, have to settle for warm water fresh species.
Anyway, discovered Tinboats when researching boats.


----------



## one click willie

Does anyone have any idea of what seat manufacturer might have made these seats? I own a 17'- '96 Alumacraft Competitor and the seats are pretty much shot. 

I've contacted Alumacraft asking if they kept records of who might have made their seats back then and they weren't any help. I've also contacted one boat seat manufacturer but they also weren't any help. 

I thought maybe someone might be able to point me in the right direction... 

Thanks in advance for any and all input.






























Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## macawman

Greetings, All.

New member here. I live in Huntsville, Alabama and retired as of Jan. 2018. I'm actually here by happenstance of a recent purchase. I'm in the final stages of completing a small scratch-built wooden sailboat and was looking for a used trailer to tow it on. I found the perfect trailer, but it had a monstrosity of an old boat on it that I really didn't want. However, it was an all-oracle-nothing deal so I was stuck with it. It was my original intention to scrap it, but once I had a chance to really look it over I realized there was really nothing wrong with it that I can't fix myself. Other then a paint job that looks like it was put on with the kitchen mop it is structurally sound and I got to thinking this could make a pretty cool fishing boat with a little elbow-grease. I live about 20 minutes from one of the best bass lakes (Guntersville) in the country, so I've decided to make restoring it my next project. So, here I am seeking advice and experience. I will try to post about the boat in the general chat section later today.


----------



## LDUBS

macawman said:


> Greetings, All.
> 
> New member here. I live in Huntsville, Alabama and retired as of Jan. 2018. I'm actually here by happenstance of a recent purchase. I'm in the final stages of completing a small scratch-built wooden sailboat and was looking for a used trailer to tow it on. I found the perfect trailer, but it had a monstrosity of an old boat on it that I really didn't want. However, it was an all-oracle-nothing deal so I was stuck with it. It was my original intention to scrap it, but once I had a chance to really look it over I realized there was really nothing wrong with it that I can't fix myself. Other then a paint job that looks like it was put on with the kitchen mop it is structurally sound and I got to thinking this could make a pretty cool fishing boat with a little elbow-grease. I live about 20 minutes from one of the best bass lakes (Guntersville) in the country, so I've decided to make restoring it my next project. So, here I am seeking advice and experience. I will try to post about the boat in the general chat section later today.



Congratulations on the retirement. 

I know this is a "tin" boats forum, but I bet others in addition to me would like to see your scratch built sailboat.


----------



## LDUBS

one click willie said:


> Does anyone have any idea of what seat manufacturer might have made these seats? I own a 17'- '96 Alumacraft Competitor and the seats are pretty much shot.
> 
> I've contacted Alumacraft asking if they kept records of who might have made their seats back then and they weren't any help. I've also contacted one boat seat manufacturer but they also weren't any help.
> 
> I thought maybe someone might be able to point me in the right direction...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



This should probably be moved to the 'Boat House' forums. You would probably get more responses if you re-post it there. 

I suggest you click on AK McCallum under the "sponsor" tab here on TinBoats.net. They have a ton of different style seats. Or, look for "folding boat seats" on Amazon. I'm sure you will find a match, but it might not have the Alumacraft logo.


----------



## stujol

Hello, thanks for the add. I just bought a starcraft supersport 18 that was headed for the scrap yard. Looking for restoration ideas and tips lead me to this site. It is going to be set up solely for fishing. Hopefully I get some ideas here. I live in Michigan and right now am stuck in the no man's land between hard water and soft water fishing. So a good time for a boat project.


----------



## Grumman14

Evening folks. I am the proud owner of a Grumman, 14 ft, side console, fishing boat.. Wanted a boat all my life.. finally at 66 I have one. Hope to get this in the water here in central Maine and have some fun..


----------



## WV1951

Welcome Grumman14. Be sure to share some pics in one of the sections.


----------



## LJackson

Hi, I have a 1994 Princecraft deep vee, 30 Hp Evinrude with remote steering. I recently purchased this, my first boat. I live in the Texas Panhandle. I recently retired from a municipal fire department after 34 years. I am looking forward to becoming a better and more active fisherman and boater. I recently purchased a Lowrance hook2 5 and a 55 lb transom trolling motor. I have practiced with the sonar a few times and I hope tomorrow will be my first use of the trolling motor. I installed a flat floor between the middle and front seat. This should make it a lot more comfortable to stand there.


----------



## scrappy

Hey everybody, New guy from Alabama here. I stumbled on to this site after I had already finished converting my jon boat. Who da thunk there were so many people into doing the same. Anyway, looks like a cool site. I hope to get some ideas for my next boat.


----------



## JohnH68

Hello Everyone, 

I'm in Rehoboth Beach Delaware, my son and I fish mostly in the ponds of Sussex County. We had been fishing in a 12-ft jon boat with an old Mercury 9.9 and it was getting a little cramped. We just got a Grizzly 1648 with a Evinrude 25 and it's like being in different time zones, plenty of room to fish! I really enjoy reading the posts here, and hope to contribute when I can. 

Thanks again! 

John


----------



## EZ707

JohnH68 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm in Rehoboth Beach Delaware, my son and I fish mostly in the ponds of Sussex County. We had been fishing in a 12-ft jon boat with an old Mercury 9.9 and it was getting a little cramped. We just got a Grizzly 1648 with a Evinrude 25 and it's like being in different time zones, plenty of room to fish! I really enjoy reading the posts here, and hope to contribute when I can.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> John



Good to have you John. My dad and I have recently gone from a 16 foot Tracker to a 17 foot Lund. Its always nice to have more room.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbasit325

Hello tin boaters. I'm Jason a 35 yr old live in mass. Been looking at this site for a bit about Jon boat builds.there's alot of nice looking builds on this form thank to all who have posted. I'm just about done with my build and will post pictures in the correct thread.Have a good one be safe.


----------



## Gfmadden330

Hey, new boat owner here, trying to figure out where I fit in, I've been trying to find a forum about Fiberglass boats, but this forum keeps coming up, I'm not sure if I'm in the right places but if you guys can, i could really use the help, or get pointed in the right direction, i purchased a 1962 16ft Sea King, with a 65hp merc, needing advice on where to get parts and what to do to get it water ready.








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Hunter

Morning gents, just joined the TinBoats forum this morning. I live in eastern NC and predominately boat fish the creeks, rivers, and sound between the Pamlico and the Neuse Rivers. I also like to surf fish on the Outer Banks and the Crystal Coast. I fish offshore on charter boats (either out of Morehead City or Oregon Inlet) with a few buddies about every other year. Guess I just like to fish. I'm 62 and bought my first boat two years ago, a Lowe 2070 Roughneck, from the estate of my good friend, ARNG mentor, and hunting partner - he was a retired ARNG general so I named my boat "THE GENERAL" in his honor. My Dad, brother, and brother-in-law are my normal fishing buddies. This is me last fall on the stern of THE GENERAL in a creek off the Pamlico River and one of my daughter checking it out the day I brought it home (SEP 16). OH


----------



## Jim

Great intros! Thanks for joining!  

Jim


----------



## gatorglenn

Really like The General, those are awesome rigs. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bridge4

Hey All,
New guy here from Western Mass. Picked up an old aluminum boat and am doing a big of a refurbish and build. So far the forum has been a great resource and I look forward to learning a lot more!


----------



## oldgofaster

Hello
I am a 61yo Buckeye living on the famous, toxic algae infested, Grand Lake St. Marys. 
Started in 1970 with a 12' Starcraft and 10hp Johnson. Boat would plane out easily. At that time, most pontoon boats had 25-30hp motors and I could smoke em. Still have that rig.
Many boats later, I am here because of my 1997 Starcraft Superfisherman 190 with Merc 125 that is nice....but needs a little tlc.
I have read this forum over the years, and found good advice from boat addicts like me!


----------



## gatorglenn

oldgofaster said:


> Hello
> I am a 61yo Buckeye living on the famous, toxic algae infested, Grand Lake St. Marys.
> Started in 1970 with a 12' Starcraft and 10hp Johnson. Boat would plane out easily. At that time, most pontoon boats had 25-30hp motors and I could smoke em. Still have that rig.
> Many boats later, I am here because of my 1997 Starcraft Superfisherman 190 with Merc 125 that is nice....but needs a little tlc.
> I have read this forum over the years, and found good advice from boat addicts like me!


 welcome aboard. Iam in the Fort so I know your stomping grounds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stack

First post on the site. Looking forward to learning, listening and (maybe) inspiring. Found my first boat under my father in laws house. Thing was sitting there collecting dust and cobwebs. Turns out he had it for close to 40 years and that my wife (now 45) used to ride with him when she was little. I said, “Let me have it for my kids.” He said, “Sure.” and so the adventures began. Boat had no papers, no VIN, nothing. It was b;tch to get registered but I did and I made a few mods along the way...


----------



## Armorpl8

Sure hope I'm in the right room this time. Could be worse than the time I misread the therapist sign while looking for help with this addiction.

My name is Bob and I am a boat addict. I was clean and sober for the last 3 years, while I toyed around with kayaks. The kayaks simply could not provide that high I was looking for, namely that feeling of standing in a cold shower while stuffing $20 bills down the drain. 

I recently fell off the wagon, and purchased a Starcraft Superstar 14'.
The former owner had launched a half hearted attempt at refurb. It needs a lot of work to bring it up to snuff. The wife is convinced it's just fine as is, ha ha!, women.

I've already found the problem with the motor and fix is underway. That small engine course in high school wasn't a waste of time after all. Good to know after 31 years it's like riding a bicycle you never forget. Now if I could just remember where I put my glasses....

BTW...Bob is not my real name. I know honesty is important but I can't risk my wife finding out.


----------



## Grmpy

Hey guys, new member, just bought my first boat (other then a canoe) 2018 mirrocraft 14 ft with a 9.9 merc. Put a couple seats in it and a helix 5 g2 sonar and GPS with navigation. Love it so far but already thinking about mods. Can't wait to dig into the forum! 
The boat





The boats first fish, just a little guy.


----------



## LDUBS

Armorpl8 said:


> BTW...Bob is not my real name. I know honesty is important but I can't risk my wife finding out.



Bob, welcome to TB. The two word question my wife asks that always causes me to stutter is "_What's that_?".


----------



## LDUBS

Grmpy said:


> Hey guys, new member, just bought my first boat (other then a canoe) 2018 mirrocraft 14 ft with a 9.9 merc. Put a couple seats in it and a helix 5 g2 sonar and GPS with navigation. Love it so far but already thinking about mods. Can't wait to dig into the forum!
> 
> 
> Nice looking rig. How do you like the Helix 5? I hope you will share some fishing experience from Alberta.


----------



## LDUBS

stack said:


> First post on the site. Looking forward to learning, listening and (maybe) inspiring. Found my first boat under my father in laws house. Thing was sitting there collecting dust and cobwebs. Turns out he had it for close to 40 years and that my wife (now 45) used to ride with him when she was little. I said, “Let me have it for my kids.” He said, “Sure.” and so the adventures began. Boat had no papers, no VIN, nothing. It was b;tch to get registered but I did and I made a few mods along the way...



Not too long ago there was a post where someone traded some alcoholic beverages for a boat. You found yours under the house! That is fantastic. Kind of neat that your wife will get to get back out on the boat she remembers as a kid. There a few boats from my childhood that I would love to own today.


----------



## Grmpy

Nice looking rig. How do you like the Helix 5? I hope you will share some fishing experience from Alberta.[/quote]

So far, I found no fish with it hahaha I accidentally bought the wrong one, I wanted to buy the one with down imaging but they gave me the wrong box.. but the nav and GPS is great, i like how it shows your speed, and water temperature. it's my first fish finder so still figuring it out, and I think I have to play with the transducer angle a bit.

I'll be sure to post pics as they come!


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: all new members!

Thanks so much for joining the original, largest, friendliest, aluminum boat site on the net. :beer:

Glad to have all of you on board. Reach out to me for a *must-have* free decal! :LOL2: 

Jim


----------



## LDUBS

Grmpy said:


> Nice looking rig. How do you like the Helix 5? I hope you will share some fishing experience from Alberta.



So far, I found no fish with it hahaha I accidentally bought the wrong one, I wanted to buy the one with down imaging but they gave me the wrong box.. but the nav and GPS is great, i like how it shows your speed, and water temperature. it's my first fish finder so still figuring it out, and I think I have to play with the transducer angle a bit.

I'll be sure to post pics as they come![/quote]

I have a Helix 7 with down imaging. I like it a lot and fact is I never use the down imaging except to show someone how cool it looks. I recently read on another forum that Humminbirds are best for the bass fisherman who want bottom details in relatively shallow water. I normally target trout in deep lakes. So, I might of bought the wrong one too. Haha

When someone first starts out I think it natural to turn on the fish ID function. You see little fish symbols which is kind of neat. Conventional wisdom is fish ID is not that accurate. After a while you will probably come to appreciate looking at the marks without the fish ID. Just a small learning curve. And remember, don't be afraid to try all kinds of different settings. There is a "reset to original" option if you ever need it. Also, you might want to take a look at the many You Tube videos about Hummingbird FF's by a guy named Doug Vahrenberg. I learned about his videos from a member here on TB. They are pretty good.

Yikes! sorry to be so "windy".


----------



## Caleb7mm

Hello! 

I’m currently residing in North Georgia, 10 minutes from carters lake. Been here 10 years so far, spent 30 years in central Florida before that. Happily married with 3 grown kids and 5 grandchildren. 

I fish 1-3 days a week here locally. I try and get a few out of state trips in per year to chase Fish and deer as well. I do a lot of spotted bass fishing year round and stripped bass fishing in the winter. I do enjoy flyfishing for native trout up in the mountains but my passion is warm water fish. 

I run a welded G3 1652 with a 25HP Johnson tiller. I installed a couple hatch lids in the rear for storage last year and a solid aluminum floor. This winter I will have FishOn fabrication extend my front deck and add a bit more storage. They have recently built a rear lid to cover my fuel tank and batteries. 

Looking forward to sharing and reading with everyone!

Caleb7mm


----------



## sportsman

Where do I start? 71 yo retired truck driver (old school). After 50 years in Az., moved to South Central Missouri near Bull Shoals and Norfork lakes. Bought my boat from an individual last December. Boat, 25 hp Johnson tiller, Hummingbird fish finder, Motor Guide 34lb. trolling motor, and trailer for less than $1000. They are old, but they all work. Meaning the boat floats and does not take on water, the motors run, and, with new axle, hubs, wheels and tires, the trailer follows the truck down the road. Like to go fishing whenever I can, which is a lot more often than when I lived in Arizona. Like to help others, and don't like to argue nor being taken advantage of. Just wish I knew what I am seeing on the fish finder!


----------



## Katzklawz

Hello everyone, new member here ,and recent transplant to Michigan from Pennsylvania. I don't have a tiny boat yet but am looking for a barn find for a budget price that I can get ready over the winter and get out next spring on. I'm thinking something 10-12 foot that I can strap in the bed of my Ridgeline to get onto the local lakes and piers over by Grand Haven/Muskegon areas. Would you suggest either a semi vee or would a jon boat be my better choice for what I want to do? :LOL2: =D>


----------



## Katzklawz

=D> =D>


TL Parnell said:


> * Hello, I am in Central Texas on the upper end of Lake Whitney at Kimball Bend. I am a 56 year old retired/disabled, fat, grumpy old fart! LOL! I love to have fun as long as it is clean fun, I am a fledgling christian, but not a prude! LOL!! I raise blue heeler dogs & have 8 of them at present time, the oldest one is my fishing buddy. I fish out of a 16 ft Monark Johnboat with a 35 hp Evinrude on it . I named my old tub "Stable Mabel" because I can stand up & dance in it when I catch another good yellow cat!!I do not start any trouble, but do not tolerate any either, I'd really prefer to be friends & laugh than to argue & bicker!*


----------



## jmckevitt

Hello, I'm a new member from central New Jersey. I bought a Lowe Tahiti 224 Deck boat new in 2004 that now leaks under the forward portion of the keel guard. The boat is fully welded and I don't want to perform a quick fix that I will regret later. Any ideas are fully appreciated as I am somewhat handy but have no background attempting to fix aluminum. I know my limits. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DaveP

Just joined up today. Have a new to me Lowe 170 that we love!


----------



## iflyfish

After lurking on this forum for some time now, I finally decided to join up. I've found an amazing amount of information just reading through everything. A while back I had casually mentioned to an older friend of mine that I was sort of considering getting a small boat, nothing fancy, just something decent to fish out of. I retired from the Air Force a few years ago and find myself with lots of free time, so I've gotten back into fishing and the outdoors in general. I was wandering around a boat dealership looking things over waiting for him to get a part needed for an outboard. The response I got was "don't waste your money, I've got one you can have if you want it". He and his wife, both in their late 60's are getting close to full retirement and are somewhat downsizing. In his words, "I'm getting older and I've decided it's time to start giving stuff away". 


What I ended up with is a 14" 1973 Alumacraft v-hull with a slightly used vintage 1965 Evinrude 5hp outboard. A new impeller, fuel pump and everything else checked out, she runs like a champ. She fires on first pull and wide open throttle is a white-knuckle ride at 8mph. :LOL2: 



So there's my story. Glad to be here among this seemingly friendly bunch of knowledgeable and friendly folks!


Jim


----------



## shoeless

Greetings all -

New member from northern Delaware, working on making a 14' Duranautic into my dream fishing machine.

Goal is to have a pond/small lake fishing machine with the option of venturing out into some saltwater bays for crabbing, blues/stripers. 


Seems like I have found a place with a vast resource of knowledge to help me along.

Looking forward to trading thoughts, ideas and stories with you all.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Neil! Thanks for joining!

Jim


----------



## MLTX

Howdy y’all new here experienced fisherman that has been on hiatus for about 5 yrs getting my son thru college I have been fishing since I was in the womb in 1959 lol I live on the oldest resivouire in Texas Medina Lake that held the Texas state largemouth record for over 40 yrs be fore Florida’s were introduced. Lol I am in the process of restoring my 01 bass cat panthers classic. In the meantime I just bought a 14 foot AlumaCraft and I am working on a couple of motor angles. I have some plans for the little tin boat but I want to keep it simple I am looking forward to getting back on the water been away too long


----------



## Jim

Welcome! Thanks for joining! :beer:

Jim


----------



## shuether

Hi!
New ish to powered boating though I've canoed and kayaked all my life. My dad got a 12' Harbercraft for a steal a few years ago and we fixed it up and traded/repaired a few motors till we had a 15 hp Chrysler running great on it. It worked well, though wanted something that could handle an extra person to two and a bit heavier conditions so were in the market to upgrade a bit. Last week I traded the 12' for a 14' MirroCraft and have been very happy. The 15 does very well, but the MirroCraft is rated for 25 so working on a bigger motor. I found a 93 Johnson 20 and after reading the extensive Johnson 20/30 conversion thread, I'm looking for the parts to make the upgrade. I'm located in Central Alberta, Canada and mostly exploring the local lakes and rivers. Seems like a pretty solid community here, hopefully I can help out as I've already learned a lot. 

Steve


----------



## OtterPNW

Hi, my name is Otter and I'm a boat addict. Which is why I couldn't resist finally giving in and buying a new version of the boats I've been looking at for thirty years. So I'm the lucky new owner of a Weldcraft Rebel 202. 

I've been in and around boats since the day I was born. Nothing makes me happier than skimming atop the water and I've been doing that in just about every form over the years. Grew up on a glas ski boat, moved on to canoes, kayaks and rowboats, had a couple of sailboats and once, my favorite, a C-Dory 22 Cruiser. I still row and kayak whenever I can. 

But we have a little place on the river and I kept thinking those folks in the aluminum boats seemed to really have it figured out. No gel coat to scratch up, not a bunch of fancy stuff inside or outside to worry about, and a nice top to deal with our PNW weather. Sold the trailer, sold the sailboat and finally stopped into the dealer I'd been driving by all these years. I am one happy camper (boater!) and wake up every day realizing how fortunate I feel. I could retire but instead work part time to afford my addiction. I'm also a part-time nature photographer and wow! it's a lot easier to lug your gear around on one of these than it is on my kayak. :LOL2: I can set my tripod up on the deck and I'm in heaven on earth.

So nice to meet you folks. Thanks for all the good info for a tinboat-newbie.


----------



## Jim

Welcome! Thanks for joining!

Jim


----------



## Jagzsr

Jay here from Ontario Canada.
Love the site.
So much to learn.


----------



## Fatassdad68

Not sure if this is the right place to post this or not. What side battery should I get for a 12 v55 lb thrust trolling motor


----------



## gatorglenn

How long the battery will last on a charge. Is up to your needs in a fishing trip. I know people that have no issues the a group 24. And people that’s need a group 31. Back when I had 12v trolling motors. I had no issue using a group 27.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jow

Hey gang!! found this site when I was looking to do a minor repair to my boat. great site!! Tid bit on myself, Im a self employed poultry farmer along side my son and my wife. We own a cottage on the Montreal river in North Eastern Ontario,Canada. Whenever we get the chance Im up there fishin for Walleye.Pike and Bass. Mostly Pike and Walleye. I have been boat owner for many years (17ft) smokercraft tiller. I recently acquired a boat Ive been looking at for over 20 years. A bachelor that lives not to far from me has had 16ft side console 1995 Lund Pike DLX sitting in his garage that he use to used twice a year. I finally got enough nerve to see if he would like to part with it.(He has had some health issues for 10years) We haggled out a good price that we where both happy with. This boat is in show room condition. I recently traded off the motor on a brand spankin new Yammie 60hp with precision trolling feature. I absolutely love this rig, it cruises up and down our river with a top speed of approx. 34mph. im not a speed freak by any means but it sure is nice if the weather is going grey. Rumour has it Santa is bringing me a 7in Simrad and 24V trolling motor. 
Tight Lines!! 8)


----------



## fool4fish1226

:WELCOME: To all new members - enjoy the site


----------



## greenberg21

Reformed fiberglass boat owner (20' CC) from days gone by. Miss not having a boat and looking to go back to an aluminum boat for fishing smaller bodies of water and possibly crabbing some skinny water. I'll ask a ton of questions along the way. Any/All help is greatly appreciated. Also looking for friends/fishing buddies in the York/Lancaster/Harrisburg area. Love to meet up and check out your rig and swap stories. Look forward to making new friends/acquaintances. Calm seas & tight lines!


----------



## LDUBS

greenberg21 said:


> Reformed fiberglass boat owner (20' CC) from days gone by. Miss not having a boat and looking to go back to an aluminum boat for fishing smaller bodies of water and possibly crabbing some skinny water. I'll ask a ton of questions along the way. Any/All help is greatly appreciated. Also looking for friends/fishing buddies in the York/Lancaster/Harrisburg area. Love to meet up and check out your rig and swap stories. Look forward to making new friends/acquaintances. Calm seas & tight lines!




Fiberglass! Just Say NO! Haha

I migrated from larger, heavier glass boats to a tin boat for reasons similar to the one you give. I wanted to get back out on the water but in something that was a little easier to handle and without having to worry too much about a little dock rash here and there. Though I have to admit I feel a little guilty when I see some of the spit and polish a lot of TB members apply to their rigs. 

Anyway most important -- welcome to TinBoats.net.


----------



## Troutfitter

Hey everyone, just joined up and looks like a good bunch of people from the post I have read.I am semi-retired and live in Mt. Shasta CA. I have 4 aluminum boats and a 11’ Boston Whaler that I just finished restoring. I flyfish a lot and was going to use the Whaler for my one man and a dog boat. It’s a fun boat, but has no storage to speak of so I will be selling it. My other boats are 8’, 10’, & 14’ Valco pram/ flat bottom boats. I am wanting to fix up the 14’ for a trip this summer to BC and fish the Kamloops and Caribou areas. Just posted for info on the best paint to use on these “thin” tin boats as the metal does seem to flex. I will be running a 15 HP Suzuki 4 stroke on the boat and. A Minn Kota with IPilot up front. The boat is a bare hull that I need to fab a flat bow extension for the quick release plate for the trolling motor.
I also love my 93’ Fish Rite w/ a Yamaha 115 Jet drive. I enjoy working on the boats in my shop when not fishing, but I will need advice here and there as the project progresses. I will be looking at other flat bottoms photos for inspiration on setting mine up for me and my dog.


----------



## 1700rider

Hey. New here. I'm from upstate New York in the Utica/Rome area. I am 71 YO. male, Navy Vet, retired. I purchased a new 2018 Tracker 1648SC in camo with a Merc 40hp 4 stroke this past summer. I previously had an 1986 Glastron bow rider (actually still have it). The transom rotted out along with every other piece of wood is the reason for not using it. I caught a lot of fish out of it though. Now that the family is no longer a factor I decided to downsize. Glad I did. So far I really like the Tracker. Easy to tow and launch by myself. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw 34 MPH on the GPS. I have over 45 years boating experience, have done most all of my own troubleshooting and repairs including electrical, engine mechanical, and overall maintenance. Anyhow glad to be here and hope to be an active forum member.


----------



## LDUBS

1700rider said:


> Hey. New here. I'm from upstate New York in the Utica/Rome area. I am 71 YO. male, Navy Vet, retired. I purchased a new 2018 Tracker 1648SC in camo with a Merc 40hp 4 stroke this past summer. I previously had an 1986 Glastron bow rider (actually still have it). The transom rotted out along with every other piece of wood is the reason for not using it. I caught a lot of fish out of it though. Now that the family is no longer a factor I decided to downsize. Glad I did. So far I really like the Tracker. Easy to tow and launch by myself. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw 34 MPH on the GPS. I have over 45 years boating experience, have done most all of my own troubleshooting and repairs including electrical, engine mechanical, and overall maintenance. Anyhow glad to be here and hope to be an active forum member.




Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## Germ

Newish member.... been lurking and reading for several months. I live in beautiful St Augustine, Florida. I have a 1232 older tinny (no idea on make) with a 2004 8hp Honda 4 stroke that runs and looks new. Been slowly adding to boat that I bought with winnings from my NCCA tourney bracket last year (paid $600). Boat came with a great running, rebuilt 1964 3.9hp Mercury. Ran fine but it was a 20" shaft and not good for the oyster beds I frequent. Bought the Honda (short shaft) a month or so ago for $600, sold the Merc for $250. As soon as I found out that the Honda had a charging system, I started working on lights, wiring and switch panel. Hope to have all that finished this weekend.
Really just wanted to say thanks for all the great info. I have used a lot of what I learned from here already.
Only questions I have are: Do I deck? How much foam do I need? And where should my AV plate be in relation to my transom? Hahahahah... Just Kidding!


----------



## Germ

New (to me) motor


----------



## Germ

Oh, and second cast I made from this little boat....


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME:
Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## WV1951

Great taste in fish. Lousy taste in beer. :roll: Welcome aboard.


----------



## grandbassslayer

Hey fellas new member from Oklahoma here. Anyone else fish on Grand Lake?


----------



## Jim

grandbassslayer said:


> Hey fellas new member from Oklahoma here. Anyone else fish on Grand Lake?



Welcome grandbassslayer! Thanks for joining!


----------



## medburd

Good evening everyone - just wanted to introduce myself - first name is Kyle - but I go by medburd. Just got into the tin boat realm last year and I'm digging the flexibility of the craft. A little history of my past boating experience, started with a 9' sit in kayak - realized the flexibility of the kayak and being able to get into any water I wanted and loved the stealthy approach. I found myself getting into the ocean more and more so I went ahead and jumped into a 20' CC which I absolutely loved - but it ate up a lot of time & money using it and maintaining over the 4 years I had it. I really hated getting rid of it but it went to a good home and lightened the wallet drain so I got back into the kayak scene with a really nice sit on top kayak and have been fishing that ever since. That kayak is now 13 yrs old and has a lot of fishy memories (1 in particular was being dragged around for 25 min by what I thought was a shark in Boston Harbor one night just after midnight - about a mile later into the sleigh ride I found myself face to face with a massive grey atlantic seal who took my 4lb bluefish for its meal, I got the story and the seal got the fish and we both went our ways). So last year I found a 12' sea nymph with a trailer and a 9.9hp evinrude that me and a buddy bought into for $500 - needed nothing, ran great - we brought it out to his vac home in RI so it has found it's home there - this winter we decided the 12' was just a bit small for the island needs so we invested in another tin - this one I found sitting in a gravel pit on a trailer with no motor. I offered the guy a $100 - he took it. Now this 14' Starcraft Seafarer had seen better days and was neglected sitting right side up uncovered for years. New England winters can be tough with the temp ranges and so this hull needed some love & attention. We have replaced about 70 rivets and plan on making it a side console with remote steering and controls. The hull is rated to 30hp and so I found an 85 30hp Johnson that will power it...controls included for a whopping $150. The goal for this boat is to completely restore it and make it our own. And so that is what brings me to this forum - I have poked around the interwebs and found this site to have a lot of useful information and informative folks alike. I'll start a thread at some point to show start to finish what we put into it and share some of my experiences with this project. 
Now that was a winded greeting.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim

Welcome medburd!


----------



## topdsm0138

Hi, Lee here from Lantana FL. Came across the site, looking for ideas for my 1436 Tracker. Looks like I found the right place.


----------



## LDUBS

topdsm0138 said:


> Hi, Lee here from Lantana FL. Came across the site, looking for ideas for my 1436 Tracker. Looks like I found the right place.




That is a clean looking boat. Welcome to TB!


----------



## SCWalter58

Hi al,
Just brought home a ‘56 Crestliner Commodore 14 open. This site had great info during the evaluation process, thanks. Looking forward to the restoration.

Me? 60, Ohio (transitioning to retirement in Tennessee), looking forward to less work and more fishing.
—Steve


----------



## RB457

New member here. 

I live in Northern Ohio and fish Lake Erie mainly in the Western Basin. I have a 2019 Lund 1625 Tiller Adventure being prepped and should get it in a week or 10 days. 

I retired December 1 last year. My wife and I have a camper on a permanent site in Marblehead, Ohio which will be the base from where I'll fish and boat. I've been away from fishing for about 5 seasons and can't wait to jump back in to the action for Walleye and Perch.


----------



## Covey1

Howdy from Southern Indiana. 
Just turned 47, been bass fishing most of my life. I’ve had several glass bass boats, couple aluminum boats and few kayaks. Working on getting back into the metal boats by purchasing a Tracker grizzly 1648 with a 25 tiller for fishing small lakes, trolling motor lakes, idle areas, etc...
Hope to learn some good tips and tricks for outfitting my up and coming tin boat.

Thanks


----------



## Buzzbait

Hi folks...buzzbait here... I just bought my third 
tin boat...a 2019 grizzly 1648 SC with 40hp Merc. Actually waiting on delivery as it's being rigged right now! I fish the chickahominy river and lake here in so.eastern VA. I prefer the lake though...tidal rivers are tough on me. I bumped into this website recently and it seems like a well run cheery place. Not too computer savvy or up on social media...but I'm learning enough to play along on websites like this here. Looking forward to reading and learning from y'all!!...


----------



## daveintexas

As my handle points out, my name is Dave and I'm in Texas. I've boated and fished all my life and actually grew up in
Michigan and moved to Texas in 1978. In my youth I was always on the water whenever I got the chance and spent most of
my time on Lake St. Clair.
I never owned a boat during those days, but was fortunate to have family and friends who always seemed glad to have a capable set of eyes, ears and hands on board!

My son Matt and I just recently split the cost ($212.50 each) for an '03 Alumacraft model #1232 AND I'M FINALLY A BOAT OWNER!

We threw it into the bed of Matt's truck to get it home and to make a little trip out to the local boat ramp a couple of days
later, to make a check for leaking weld seams or rivet heads. Matt attempted to row a boat for the first time that day, I don't
seem to remember that I struggled as badly with my first attempt, but I probably did...

The boat is in great shape as the original owner had it in the water only three times and never mounted any motorized propulsion of any kind on it. All he did was mount some oars on it!!! 

I have been using the search feature in this forum to read up on some of the posts y'all have regarding our particular model
boat AND found there to be just a handful of posts. This indicates to me that our model is not one of the more popular ones,
but I have to keep reminding myself it's a low cost beginning, not the last boat I will ever own. a great many of the posts
seem to indicate quite a few of you started out with smaller crafts than you now own.

I stumbled on the *****HOW MUCH FOAM DO I NEED***** thread (thanks Founder Jim) that I found to be an interesting read.
My thoughts after going over the several page thread is that Matt & I WILL NOT be opening the seat cavities and taking
out any of the original foam in order to increase internal storage. IMHO this would lead to problems when we eventually trade-in or sell the craft. Nope, don't want to go there...

The new trailer section will be my favorite haunt until we get ours designed, built and all the other steps & procedures completed, Oh CRAP! I just now realized I have not considered the time and cash involved in registering with the DMV
and the insurance company...

I'm really looking forward to spending time with my son. To my delight, he has now entered that phase in his life where he's realized his father has many valuable skills to pass down. He now seeks my advice, instead of just tolerating it :wink: 

I must warn you all I'm a long winded old cuss, but thanks for your time if you've read this far and I look forward to boring
y'all with more questions and requests for sage advice. Dave


----------



## thedude

daveintexas said:


> As my handle points out, my name is Dave and I'm in Texas. I've boated and fished all my life and actually grew up in
> Michigan and moved to Texas in 1978. In my youth I was always on the water whenever I got the chance and spent most of
> my time on Lake St. Clair.
> I never owned a boat during those days, but was fortunate to have family and friends who always seemed glad to have a capable set of eyes, ears and hands on board!
> 
> My son Matt and I just recently split the cost ($212.50 each) for an '03 Alumacraft model #1232 AND I'M FINALLY A BOAT OWNER!
> 
> We threw it into the bed of Matt's truck to get it home and to make a little trip out to the local boat ramp a couple of days
> later, to make a check for leaking weld seams or rivet heads. Matt attempted to row a boat for the first time that day, I don't
> seem to remember that I struggled as badly with my first attempt, but I probably did...
> 
> The boat is in great shape as the original owner had it in the water only three times and never mounted any motorized propulsion of any kind on it. All he did was mount some oars on it!!!
> 
> I have been using the search feature in this forum to read up on some of the posts y'all have regarding our particular model
> boat AND found there to be just a handful of posts. This indicates to me that our model is not one of the more popular ones,
> but I have to keep reminding myself it's a low cost beginning, not the last boat I will ever own. a great many of the posts
> seem to indicate quite a few of you started out with smaller crafts than you now own.
> 
> I stumbled on the *****HOW MUCH FOAM DO I NEED***** thread (thanks Founder Jim) that I found to be an interesting read.
> My thoughts after going over the several page thread is that Matt & I WILL NOT be opening the seat cavities and taking
> out any of the original foam in order to increase internal storage. IMHO this would lead to problems when we eventually trade-in or sell the craft. Nope, don't want to go there...
> 
> The new trailer section will be my favorite haunt until we get ours designed, built and all the other steps & procedures completed, Oh CRAP! I just now realized I have not considered the time and cash involved in registering with the DMV
> and the insurance company...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to spending time with my son. To my delight, he has now entered that phase in his life where he's realized his father has many valuable skills to pass down. He now seeks my advice, instead of just tolerating it :wink:
> 
> I must warn you all I'm a long winded old cuss, but thanks for your time if you've read this far and I look forward to boring
> y'all with more questions and requests for sage advice. Dave


What city? I'm in Dallas. Congrats and agree the boat addiction is a rapid one. You will always be shopping. But I love the projects. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveintexas

[mention]thedude[/mention] 
Hey neighbor! My son and I are both residents of the Dallas area.

BTW I like your avatar, the BL has always been one of my fav JB movies!


----------



## Scoter

Hey guys; glad I found this forum! I'm 45 years old, teach Middle school in Rowan County, NC. I have had an aluminum boat in my life for as long as I can remember. The first was a 10 foot jonboat with a 5 hp Gamefisher Sears motor, moved from there to a Mirrocraft 14 with a 9.9. Then I got into duck hunting and fishing the Pamlico Sound of NC so in 2008 I bought a SeaArk 2072 hull and trailer. Put a rebuilt Johnson 90 on the back, put a floor and console in myself. It has been a tank and because I didn't buy the package boat with the extended deck and livewells I have about 8 feet of open space in front of the console, and a short 4' front deck. Well, after 11 years of smoking, coughing, choking, and wondering if she would start on below-freezing mornings I finally broke down and bought a 2015 Yamaha f115 fourstroke for her last week. Got it up to 46 mph yesterday at 6200 rpm with my buddy's Yamaha SST 17 pitch prop, though it is most comfortable running 30 or so at 4k rpm. 
Still a couple of months of catching redfish, specled trout, and flounder before duck season rolls around again.


----------



## FLBASSGUY

Hello new guy on board. Long time fisherman and retired fishing guide. Cancelled my ticket 2 years ago and left the saltwater arena. Now fish mostly for bass out of my redneck canoe.




Could not be happier avoiding the crowded crazy launch ramps and the peace and quiet of fishing for big bass here in SW Florida. I mainly target smaller ponds/lakes and canals that get minimal fishing pressure. Catch some nice big bass out of the canals that abut my back yard.
The canoe is great for 1 man fishing but leaves a lot to be desired for fishing 2 anglers. I need something more stable to take my 10 year old grandson and/or wife that 2 people can stand up in (or pedestal seats) and safely fish. My life of fishing had previously revolved around large center console fiberglass boats with a myriad of flats and offshore boats in the mix over the years from Guam to Newport RI to Boca Grande FL.
My disclaimer: I know very little about aluminum hull boats and need a lot of help selecting the right setup for my needs. There are a ton of small ponds, lakes and miles of freshwater canals where I live loaded with bass, sunfish, cats, etc. and I would like something trailerable about 14ft capable of using a motor of 10hp or less and set up to comfortably fish 2 people. I'm leaning towards a welded hull and am capable of doing some minor customization but would prefer it ready to roll. I have no need for a live well as I am done with the fishing tournament headaches. I would like to keep the price below 10K if feasible.


----------



## FLBASSGUY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re72di5phM0


----------



## mountainhawk

Glad to be a part of this forum! I am 35 and just decided to one day start looking for an aluminum boat. I found and picked up a 12' wards sea king for 100 bucks. I am currently brazing the few pin hole leaks and cracks. I decided to up my fishing game by purchasing this boat. I plan on getting this boat lake worthy before my next vacation in September. We will see what the future holds. I live in the san Bernardino mountains in southern California, at 6200 feet elevation. My two closest waters by me are big bear lake, and Silverwood lake. I am glad I have stumbled upon this site for research and reference and who knows what else can come my way! Thanks for accepting me in to this community Jim!


----------



## senkosam

Frank (Senkosam aka Spoonminnow) introducing myself.
70 years old; been fishing and boating most of my life.
Have 3 kids, 6 grandkids.
Post extensively on different fishing forums (crappie.com, sdfish.com, northeastbass.com, etc.)
Own 15' Guman canoe, 11.5' Sear's Jon boat, 10' Lowes V bottom and a 1995 Ranger bass boat (use the 10' the most)
Fish mostly to test lures I make or design in my basement workshop and found many catch any all species.
Smoked a pipe since I was 21. 
Digital photography is a must and I post catches and lures used.
Born and lived in NY all my life.
Enlisted in the service in 1970, discharged after 4 years. (luckily orders for Vietnam were canceled at the last moment)


----------



## NVswitch

New member to this Board

Live and fish the Reno, NV area
Mainly fly fishing
Have had other boats in the past including an aluminum drift boat.
Just purchase a 16’ Grizzly Tracker with 30 hp Merc motor
Looking forward to creating a small fly fishing skiff 

Mike


----------



## Soriedem

Finally talked my wife into letting me get my first boat! It's an 87 mirrocraft Troller 16ft. 

Currently setup for two people to fish but going to do some work on it to get it setup for my family (2 small kids and 2 adults). It has a 20 HP Envirude, wIth the kids being young, may try to see if I can pull them on a tube and / or skis. Not sure if the motor has enough power but only time will tell. 

Current plans are to add two more seats for the kids and clean it up a little. Over the winter / early spring the goal is to get the setup better and maybe even paint it. Will post along the way with whatever I do.


----------



## Pector55

Good morning all,

I'm in South Central PA and over the past 12 years I have had quite a few floating fishing platforms to get my son out fishing. We did kayaks at first, then has a 10ft jon, then up to an old Bass Tracker until I finally went up to a small 16ft fishing pontoon.

My son has moved away so I sold my pontoon in favor of getting something that I can run in more of the electric only lakes in my area. I live 10 min away from one. I picked up an old 1989 Alumacraft Lunker LTD (16'5") that had a wooden deck bolted onto it. I am starting a full restore on it to remove the wooden casting decks to lighten the boat and put in some aluminum framed storage. I also want 2 pedestal seats bolted on a floor so that I can take my 85 yr old step dad out for some comfortable fishing. I don't want him sitting up on a casting deck. 

I just got started and I'm taking pics. I will do thread on the build as I go.


----------



## eyetech

Hello from Thunder Bay Ontario
Long timer lurker/reader. Retired (67) and still waiting for the two minute warning.


----------



## Pawatch

Glad I found this forum,A lot of great reading.
I currently reside in Central Pa. and have 2 boats. A 70's mirror craft 14' semi V, Smokercraft pro mag 16.5'
I'm currently looking for a used Jon boat to fix up just for shallow water fishing. That's how a come across the site.

The first boat I owned was a 12 Jon boat with a 7.5hp Gamefisher motor. Pretty much all my life I have been around boats.
Makes of boats I have owned...Sea Nymph, Glastron, Grumman,Alumacraft,Fisher, Mirror Craft, Smokercraft.

I currently fish rivers & lakes for bass.
The jet Jons are pretty intriguing, I'm sure I will have some questions after I'm done reading  

Doug


----------



## Jim

Welcome all! Truly appreciate you all joining our growing family. 

Thank you so much,
Jim


----------



## 81 Mr. Pike

Hello everyone,
I am from northeast North Dakota I'm 52 and live in a small town named Drayton located right on the banks of The Red River of the North. We are known here for our channel catfishing, hence the town nickname "Catfish Capitol of the North". I fish out of an 81 Lund Mr. Pike powered by a 78 Johnson 55 hp. I enjoy catfishing and walleye fishing in my free time. Lately I have been working on taking out the factory livewell in my boat and trying to put in a larger livewell for fishing catfish tournaments. Glad to be here and I can see from some of the posts that there are a lot of knowledgeable people on this site. If people don't mind I'm going to have a few questions on my livewell project. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Demos10

Hi all. Name is David. 51 years young. Currently reside in Alabama 10 minutes down the road from good ol lake guntersville. Finally got my first boat 2 weeks ago. She is a 92 tracker tournament v17 with a 40 evinrude. Named her Sea Chelle after the admiral. Wife is out fishing me at the moment but we are enjoying our new to us boat. Oldest boy is up near dale hollow in tn and picked up an old 16ft alumacraft took me out and that was it. Needed to get my own


----------



## Woody

Hello folks,
Have owned everything from RowBoats to a Skeeter and in retirement which is a few years away....ending with this 95 Grumman Scout (picked up yesterday)and My 98 Lund Mr Pike.
With the current Shitshow going on and lack of work I decided to investigate some skinny water reservoirs to wet a line.
Looking for some help with modifications 
I am looking for something like McCallum offers for a riser for the bow trolling motor. I thought the area in front would be larger.
Also thinking of decking to the front seat (aluminum)
Any suggestions would be appreciated 
Thanks in advance
Woody


----------



## Jim

:WELCOME: all new members! Thanks for joining! :beer:

Send me a message if you want a free decal for your boat, truck, cooler, etc.


----------



## DM1975

New here from the flint hills of Kansas. I’m a native Texan but retired from the Army out here and stayed. I’ve had an old tri-hull bass boat before but sold it years ago. I just traded for a Tracker Topper 14 with a Honda 8hp 4 stroke electric start motor and trailer. I plan to rig it out to fish for cats and run lines in the river with. 

I’ve been reading build forums on here and watching videos of mods done on Jon boats for the last week or so trying to figure out what I want and how to accomplish it. I’m pretty handy with wood and metal work but not so much aluminum but I think I have it figured out what I want to do to it. 

I traded a rifle to my buddy back in Texas for the boat and will be going to pick it up on July 20th. For now I gotta stick to the bank.


----------



## Donecrazyrob

New guy from New Hampshire.


----------



## Yellowhorse7

New guy here. Joined because I'll be re-restoring my 1989 Tracker Pro 17 this winter. I bought it last summer knowing that it would need some work.It's taking on more water lately and I've found plenty of loose rivets that are probably the culprit. I'll also be adding a 75hp with a jack plate to replace the Merc Classic 50. The boat is rated for 60hp but the universal formula says that in theory, the boat can handle 110hp. I'll post some pics soon

Tony


----------



## raven007

New guy with a Hawk 3v. One day I hope to find a Lonestar cabin cruiser to refurb.


----------



## z33tec

Just noticed this topic. Newbie here from NY up near Lake Ontario. Just picked up my first boat, 1990 SeaNymph. Trying to learn as much as I can!


----------



## Bryan Smith

Hi, Thanks for adding me. I'm near Charleston, SC and I collect old outboard motors and have three aluminum boats I like to tinker with. I hope to learn a lot from this forum and share some of my experience.
-Bryan


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Yellowhorse7 said:


> New guy here. Joined because I'll be re-restoring my 1989 Tracker Pro 17 this winter. I bought it last summer knowing that it would need some work.It's taking on more water lately and I've found plenty of loose rivets that are probably the culprit. I'll also be adding a 75hp with a jack plate to replace the Merc Classic 50. The boat is rated for 60hp but the universal formula says that in theory, the boat can handle 110hp. I'll post some pics soon
> 
> Tony



Welcome. This is a great place to be and full of amazing information!

I have the same hull as you, but an ‘88, with a Classic 50. I’ve been trying to figure out what the max HP is, couldn’t find it online anyway. So thanks! I’m pretty much done with my rebuild, just gotta lay some carpet. I also plan on eventually swapping the Classic 50 for a 60. Right now I top out at 25 mph, and would love to be closer to 30. Don’t want to go too much higher than a 60 though, because I do a lot of trolling and need to maintain a lower idle speed. 

Keep us posted on the build!


----------



## eplummer

Hello,
Thanks for adding me to the group. I found the group yersterday poking around the internet looking for info on Arkansas Travelers. I have, according to the registration, a 14 ft, 1960 v-hull. The original transom wood has rotted out and would like to replace that and make some other general repairs. Don't know much about how my family came to acquire it. I think it was passed down/over from family. 
Great to be here.
Eric


----------



## Jilly

I'm Jilly and I recently found out I like to fish. I'm disabled & live not too far from Center Hill Lake in DeKalb County, TN. I worked with computer networks in Nashville until I became disabled 10-years ago. When Nashville got too crazy, we moved out here about 5-years ago. It was time to downsize to a smaller 1-level house anyway.

Growing up in Detroit, one of my older brothers hunted and fished "up North" quite a bit, but somehow I missed out on the lake experience. I think I was too preoccupied with music. For 5 years in the 1980s I played bass in a band that also liked to go camping haha, so we'd play a gig in Detroit on Friday or Saturday night and after the gig, we'd go "up North" camping for a few days. When I was a musician, I met my husband, who is a piano player, and while we were dating, I took him camping exactly ONE time, LOL. :LOL2: He is NOT interested in fishing. Plus he worked for many years on a ship as a musician and going boating is also not his idea of fun LOL. He'd go of course, if I needed him to; he's not a jerk. (We're going to have our 30th anniversary later this year.) He lost his shipboard job early in the coronavirus mess, so we both might be retired at this point.

Anyway, since I am a geek and I like to make things and I am a ham radio operator as my main hobby, I have acquired a 12-foot Mirrocraft Resort boat and trailer to restore. The plan is to put a flat floor in it (not a deck or bass fishing platform), some handicapped rails, a solar panel, antenna mount, and troll around.

First time fishing. Caney Fork River near Rock Island TN:


thanks to Gribble's fishing-guide and taxidermy service (and bounty hunting) he showed me to how fish - I wanted to make sure I indeed, wanted to take up the hobby. 
Yeah!


----------



## LDUBS

Well, I think I understand why it is called rock island. And, that is a nice catch. Welcome to TB. I hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## Glen

Hi I'm Glen. I live in Northwestern Minnesota and have an older Lund. It's an 18' Mr. Pike Deluxe but I may trade down this Sunday to a 16' Lund. Decisions decisions lol.


----------



## Boat Monkey

I am a 56 yr old retired USAF Veteran and Postal Carrier. So it's time to fish! I bought an old rowboat and am having trouble finding out any info about it. So I hoping to make friends and pick some brains! Then I can get on with fishing with my grandkids! (The boat is an Ouachita 14SVL rowboat)

Patrick


----------



## RebelRon

I'm ron, live in york, Pa. Have an old 16' keller craft and 2 other old tin boats. Glad to be here and look forward to talking/ helping others.


----------



## rule4

Hi, new member here from Massachusetts. I have been seriously thinking about purchasing a 14ft aluminum boat and found this forum while doing some research. Looks like a good forum to be part of as I go though the process of buying and fixing up an older boat.


----------



## TKO22

Old guy, but new here!

Located at the juncture of the Missouri and Platte rivers in Nebraska.

My son and I recently partnered on a restore project: a 1981 Sea Nymph JB 142. This boat was probably fished every single day possible the last 39 years!

Real Ratty but complete!

The wood on the transom floor is original, and solid as a rock. The front and rear decks need some work though.

Had it on the water 2 times this past week, and I wish I hadn’t spent so much on my pontoon boat, as this Nymph is a fishing machine! Tracks dead straight when trolling. Very stable too for my old legs.

I found this site when looking for a better deck covering than carpet.

Thanks Jim for a real nice little forum!

Mike


----------



## TroutPandemic

I am in Vancouver, Canada and have a place near Kamloops that gets us out of the city for a large portion of the late spring, summer and fall.

I drive a desk for a living so it is very nice to get out the city and into the woods. 

Fly fish lakes for trout. Fly fish, float fish, gear fish, plug plugs etc for salmon on rivers. Finally have a boat I am willing to get out on the Fraser for sturgeon in as well. 

Odd time used for waterfowl but have access to some farms twenty to forty five minutes from home in the city so not a ton of ducks and geese done with the boat sadly.

Currently have a Lowe 1436 with a 9.9HP and just got an Alumacraft 1648 Mod V NCS with a 25HP prop but did come with the pump to setup as a jet but not sure I'll use it due to HP loss. 

Used the 1436 as a training ground and to test various things over the last few years. Poor boat has a lot of scars as evidence.

Getting started on the 1648 this week and am excited to find people smarter than me, have more miles on the ground with this stuff and have made the mistakes and share the lessons learned. 

If a guy got paid for screw ups I'd be retired by now, except I'd just have more time to screw more things up. :LOL2: 

Thankful to have found this group and already learning a ton.

I am a sarcastic jackass who prides himself on trying to be the nicest person he can. Which sounds sarcastic but is true and clearly ironic.


----------



## hardwaregrrl

Hey all. My best friend of many years has gotten himself tangled up in Jon boats and has now drug me along with him. We used to ride off road motorcycles together and travel around the western US and Eastern Canada. We started hunting together once the travel by motorcycle bug wore off a bit, and now we are both parents with young sons at home. He is a CC Nurse at our local hospital and has already contracted covid in early march. I cannot spend time with him as he's too much of a "what if" card, so.....I bought a boat so I could at least be on the lake near him. 

Ridiculous a bit, but he's my best friend. Anyway, my 5 yo son River is very excited for fishing, camping, and maybe some hunting adventures out of our little boat. I bought a 500 boat....a late 60's Alumacraft FD 14' V-hull. Someone has removed the center bench as some point, and this thing has only been registered in Michigan, were I am from but I bought this boat in Atlanta where I currently live. It's only a few years older than me and from my state, so there was little question about buying it. Mike my nurse buddy, gave me a circa 1973 20hp Johnson that he rebuilt last year so I'm good to go! Time to go juggin' for catfish with my buddy who I hope to hunt with this fall.


----------



## Crazyboat

Welcome to the boards, hop in and have some fun.


----------



## Joe D.

Hello everyone! I am originally from Baltimore, MD but have retired south of Pittsburgh, PA. Used to fish Susquehanna River, Flats, and Chesapeake Bay for Rockfish (stripers), but now want to put together a modified V for river and lake fishing with the Grandkids. Found this site by accident but it looks like my kind of place... I am glad to be here!, Joe


----------



## partlydave

Hey there. Socal Noob here. Just got a 77 Gamefisher Jon Boat (61812) and immediately upgraded to a 4hp 4 stroke Tohatsu to be legal in the waterways of the Golden State. Mostly going to fish High Sierra lakes with my tween boys. This is the first motorized vessel I've ever owned. Thanks for having me.


----------



## missnfishin

Hello All.

"A dad here" 50plus seeking to relive his youth and, as best I can, recover something lost. I grew up on, and have dear memories with my father fishing in, our old Alumacraft 16' Model K. I just acquired (and had shipped to FL where I am now) an Alumacraft "Deep C", but, I would really love to find an original Model K in its virgin state, or, if upgraded, not changed too much.

If anyone on here has one and is considering parting with it, please think of me: I would be seriously interested and could make the means of getting it from anywhere up north.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## grub_man

Hi all! I'm new to the forum, but have lurked off and on over the years. Now that my kids are old enough, it's time to think about adding a second boat for the family in the next couple years. It will be a fishing boat first and pleasure boat second. I'm undecided whether I want to go with something like a 1652 jon boat and build it out to get what I need or to go with factory built 16' deep-v. It's the 6 person capacity of something like the Lowe deep-v's that I find appealing with a family of 4, so the kids can bring a friend along once in a while.

I'm not a stranger to modifying a tin boat. I currently fish out of a 14' Duracraft v-hull from the late '40s or early '50s. I've been running it since the late '90s and have modified it with little tweaks over the years including a casting deck, trolling motor, a drain plug front and rear depth finders, tackle storage, running lights, etc. I made into what I need for our 10hp limit lakes and for river fishing. It's a very bare bones build compared to some of the projects I see here, but it does what I need it to do.


----------



## NY Astronomer

Another newb to the forum, although very acquainted with boats. Currently restoring a 21' Starcraft Chieftain and parting out a Sidewinder 16SS. Been drooling over an old Feather Craft Vagabond that the owner won't part with. Unfortunately has 6" of water in it and it's own ecosystem. I missed a chance at one for $400 of FB Marketplace  
Hoping to find something similar as our Chieftain is way over HP for our lake.


----------



## SmilingBob

Howdy from Wyoming, Well, I joined the forum back in 2011 and somehow managed to forget to introduce myself :shock: . I guess I would be sorta kinda considered a new old guy :lol: Better late than never I guess.

Retired from the USAF here in Cheyenne in 1996. I Had a old Sears 14 foot aluminum cartopper my dad gave me when we got here in 1992. Used to go fishing at Fish Trap Lake near Sprauge Washington wirh my dad in that boat when I was a lid. In 1998 had that boat sitting upside down along the driveway when a straightline wind gust picked it up like a leaf and tossed it 75 yards into the field next door. The gunnels got bent up and the hull got a big tear in it. I just could not bear to scrap her due to the sentimental vaule. I got the hull tear welded and straightened the gunnels as best I could and put her up behind the shed. Dad passed away in 2000, In 2010 saw a ad on Craigslist from a guy looking for a old boat he could leave up at his mountain cabin. He had a Kawasaki 160 three wheeler with shaft drive and reverse for trade. That fella did metal work n such and said he would have no problem getting the gunnels right again. So I made the trade, I'm sure my dad would have aproved of that boat residing on a mountain lake. I currently have three tin boats: a 1969 Feather Craft Topper 12, a 1957 Crestliner Buccaneer 15 runabout, and a 1958 Starcraft 16' Constellation runabout. 

The 69 Feather Craft is a 12 foot cartopper. It's my goto fishing boat presently. I haul it to the lake on my utlity trailer. She wears a 62 Evinrude Fisherman 5 1/2 HP ountboard. The evinrude is realy cool as it has the capability to mount remote throttle and shift cables. 

The 57 Crestliner needs a windshield and and seats. It has been a work in progress and most likely will get sold to fund my boat toy budget.

Currently concentrating on getting the 58 Starcraft spruced up and back on the water. Picked her up in Greeley Colorado a couple years ago for a whoping $150. She was on a 60 Gator model 417 tilt trailer that needs a title (working on getting it titled as as a homemade trailer with an assigned VIN) and some TLC to get it on the road again. Got her sitting on my 96 Shorelandr trailer presently. I sold the 1965 Evinrude 75HP SPEEDIFOUR Electric Start Outboard in the pic as it was just too much motor her. Have a 76 Chrysler 15 HP electric start outboard with remote controls I am planning to mount on her.

Here's a pic: 







SmilingBob


----------



## Cbarnes113

:shock: I’m brand new to tin boat, central Texas near Fort Hood, Belton Lake & Stillhouse Lake.

Got some repairs to do quickly. Where do I find that area please & Thank you
Everyone calls me Ziggy!


----------



## SmilingBob

Cbarnes113 said:


> :shock: I’m brand new to tin boat, central Texas near Fort Hood, Belton Lake & Stillhouse Lake.
> 
> Got some repairs to do quickly. Where do I find that area please & Thank you
> Everyone calls me Ziggy!



Welcome to the forum Ziggy

Depends on what repairs your are wanting to do. Heres's a link:
https://tinboats.net/forum/index.php

Hope this helps

SmilingBob


----------



## Subsonic762

Old to tin boats but new member.

Had a 80’s Starcraft growing up with a Jonson 20hp and a few other. Got out of it until I decided to find a old boat to fix up for my kids on the local electric only lakes.

Have a old sears 12ft with a Minn Kota c230 they now enjoy and looking at a larger budget boat option now. 

Live in the Poconos now and originally from the gulf coast.

Boat is a old 12ft sears that I pressure washed/blasted and then repainted with raptor liner and enamel.


----------



## RAW3572

My name is Bobby, I've been sober for-... Whoops! wrong group.

I'm Bobby, from Austin, Texas. HAM radio operator (KX5RAW). My boat's an Alumacraft 1448 NCS Wide Body Custom (a fancy "feel good" way of saying it came from the factory with no center seat, extra float pods in the rear, and a casting deck) with a 6 horse portable Yamaha engine on the transom and a 55 pound thrust Minn Kota Trolling motor up at the bow. Nothing fancy, but she floats and she's so light my tiny truck doesn't even know what she's hooked up.


----------



## CrazyFisher

Hello everyone! I am from Wood River, Il. I have a 14' Starcraft aluminum V-Hull. I am preparing and doing research in order to install a frame and deck with storage to the boat this winter. My plan is to use .125 aluminum square tubing for the frame and 1/2" to 3/4" plywood for the deck. I am not sure about what to do about covering the wood, other than I will be coating it with 2 coats of fiberglass resin to ensure they are water tight. My thoughts were the aluminum frame would be lighter than building it from wood. Since I have a Tig Welder, I will be able to weld the aluminum frame together to make it more sturdy than nuts and bolts. I will also be installing a bow mount trolling motor. I am always open to suggestions, as I am sure some of you have done similar builds.

Thank you!!!


----------



## jmleotaud

Hi I am Jose Leotaud, from Conyers, Georgia, I just bought a jon boat can't wait to get the lake and start to fish, I am from South America, the home of the biggest Peacock bass and Payaras....
I hope to learn from all of you a new techniques and experiences.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LDUBS

I didn't know what a Payara was until I read your post and googled it. That fish has some serious teeth. 

Congrats on the new boat. Enjoy!


----------



## Dan B.

Hello everyone! Thanks for welcoming me into your forum. 
I’ve been awhile without a boat, so I rescued my mothers old Duratech from a 20 year repose. It’s taken a lot of work, but it’s almost ready to get in some late season fishing and take some fall foliage tours on the Connecticut River. Looking forward to being here!


----------



## monzster

Hey there, new guy here. I live in Central Va and am in my late 50s. I've been an auto mechanic for almost 35 years. I had to give up bass fishing due to severe back and knee issues 25 years ago. 3 years ago I had my knees replaced but still deal with the back but started looking for a jon boat and trailer. I have never had a boat and always depended on friends to go fishing that had boats. Being a family man with your normal family bill's I have a limited budget for hobbies but found a 1973 Desoto 14 ft jon boat with a homemade trailer last year and my journey as a boat owner began. The boat came with a Minn Kota 3HP and some nice raised seats. I do little things here and there as I can afford them. Some things I have done is raised the seats higher because of my back. I got a Minn Kota trolling motor as a spare and good thing cause the 3HP gave out in the middle of a reservoir so I now have 2 Endura Minn Kotas because I just bought a new one to replace the 3HP. I have 2 marine batteries in the front where the seat was, installed a Garmin Striker 4, cupholders, paddles, a cover behind the last seat for storage. Got me a good life jacket, first aid kit, horn, whistle, little tool kit, battery gauge. The trailer had to have the bearings replaced and installed buddies, I upgraded the 8 inch tires to 12 because they were dry rotted. The lights were standard trailer and I put on submersible after breaking one loading the boat. I joined the forum to hopefully get some ideas and some dos and donts of boating. Thanks for taking me aboard.


----------



## DM1975

Very cool! I love my 14’ Jon boat. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Racoon1234

Hello, I am Rob, from Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.
I recently bought an older Sears Canada (actually Simpson Sears) 12 foot aluminum boat. It comes with a 9.8 hp Mercury motor. Will take on the local river. Glad to be part of this community.


----------



## Hevistamper7

Hamilton Central New Jersey on the Delaware River


----------



## Superfly Silverfox

Forget it anyhow


----------



## Carlasdaddy

I'm a 76 year old retired machinist from UPSTATE New York. I live in Corinth, which is about 12 miles northwest of Saratoga Springs (home of the world-famous Saratoga Flat Track for race horses). I just acquired a 1956 14' Starcraft semi-v with a 1958 Evinrude Fleetwin 7.5hp motor. I am looking forward to next spring so I can use this boat for fishing. By the way, "Fishing Is Great In New York State"!


----------



## backwater52

Like fishing Mississippi backwaters and smaller rivers. Mostly a canoe guy but hang a lightwin off the back now day's. Next boat will be a Grumman 3.8 or a Grumman sport boat. Great forum, thanks


----------



## 508

Hi, I just got my first boat ('96 Meyers Fisherman 14 with an 8hp Yamaha) and am planning to restore and modify it for bass fishing.


----------



## SwampYankee

Hey all, 
Recently joined, been thinking of getting an old tin boat to fix up and fish from. Currently fixing up a sears gamefisher trailer that didn’t get used much, then on from there. Probably will look for a 14’ boat, will be mostly solo but occasionally two. I in south central CT, mostly small ponds and lakes, got into fishing in college in upstate NY in the Adirondacks, mostly hard water though. This seems like a good site, and I liked the posting rules.


----------



## tarawa

Hello from South Florida. I own a kayak and a duck boat, but have been looking for a shallow water aluminum skiff (jon boat). I am retired so I am on a budget, but want the best that I can afford. Looking at the Alumnacraft and Trackers now, but am open to suggestions.


----------



## crannman

Hello folks! Crannman here from Connecticut! I just acquired a 1968 Sears 12’ Jon boat that I’m restoring. I’m posting the repaint, EVA foam flooring, rod holder mounts, anchor bracket, battery box, volt meter, circuit breaker and power cable installs. Look forward to sharing information with everyone!
Thank you!


----------



## Fly4aWhiteGuy

Hello.
My real name is Mark.
I live near Seattle, WA.
Have been boating for about 50 years now. Almost all of it on sailboats.

I was looking for info about a 12 ft. Sea Nymph my neighbor gave me & found this site.

He wouldn't sell it to me... been asking him for years. He gave me a trailer for it
a year or two ago when he gave a boat to his brother inlaw. Not sure if it was this
boat or another one... but he bought another really fancy expensive fishing boat,
has another one that's 14 ft & his wife said he has too many boats. She wouldn't
let me pay either. 

I had been looking for exactly this sort of boat - light enough for my wife and I
to carry if we have to launch from a beach or other shore w/o a ramp.

Going to row it for now (I have long enough oars) and will bring a 4hp (Tohatsu?)
motor I bought years ago for our sailboat but still need to repair.


----------



## Jim

Welcome all! Thanks for joining! It’s truly appreciated!

Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregor12

Hi All,
I'm Mario, I own a 1989 Gregor 12" with a 15HP 1990 Mercury outboard. I need to get off my butt and give some life to my boat. I have some extra time on my hands now so I'm looking for ideas to update her. This is the typical 3 tank seats, I did make some removable floor boards years ago and they are solid. I want to make some hatches in the tank seats and that would be a good start. Bottom line I need to fish more so any ideas or links to inspire me would be appreciated. Any members in N. California please feel free to reach out maybe we can me on a lake I'm in Manteca Ca, usually fish New Melones ,Don Pedro, Del Valle looking for new lake to troll.
Regards
Mario


----------



## Jim

WELCOME! :beer:


----------



## RanchMisfit 

Howdy from the North Front Range of Colorado. I’m 52 years old and fishing mostly in a new to me 1994 14’ Smoker Craft Canadian tinny. I have a 2006 6HP Yamaha 4-stroke and 45lb MinnKota Endura2 on stern. It all rides on a 1994 ShoreLander trailer. I run a Humminbird 140C Fishin Buddy finder. I’m just starting to do some long needed maintenance and upgrades. Looking forward to being an active member of the forum.


----------



## Jim

Welcome bud! :beer:


----------



## Grey's

Good morning,

I'm from western Maine and here for some resources on rebuilding my 20' Lund duckboat. Looking forward to learning from those that have been through this process before. Thanks for having me.


----------



## Jim

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 440roadrunner

Hi, located in the N end of Idaho. I'm 72, mending broken ribs. My "short story" is I was born/ raised in a small town up here. When I was "a kid" my Dad was an auto parts guy for NAPA. Even though a parts store, the owner, a boater, held the Johnson franchise. My Dad along with selling parts, relining brakes and turning drums, and a few other things, was the Johnson mechanic.

A few years ago I bought (and sold) some various/ junk boats, and have/ are acquired a number of various outboards, most of which "still need work." My health has really slowed me down.

I have a 12' Crestliner Commander runabout, which I sometimes run with a 35hp, started to fix up and will sell a 14' Sea King, and then stupidly bought a 16' Crestliner "Flying Crest." It is simply too large for me. Last summer I bought a 15' Crestliner Voyager which needs a lot of work, cosmetically, but not much to get it operational. 

I'm a Mopar guy, and have a 67 Dart I should be working on right now.

The Sea King I built a replacement aluminum dash, and new transom wood, white oak. The Crestliner I had out 2-3 times and just got into whether to fix/ sell/ etc when the "ribs thing" happened It came with a 63? Evinrude 75hp.


----------



## Rumblejohn

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Waynehdodd

Just found this site and want to give a short introduction. My name is Wayne and I live in Anderson, SC. I have a G3 Eagle 175 with a 50 hp Yamaha. Since I am retired I generally fish at least three days a week, and usually on Hartwell. I was raised into a fishing family and have been fishing my entire life. In my 20’s and 30’s , I ran a big fiberglass boat - usually a Ranger and fished a lot of local and regional tournament circuits. Today, I much prefer a more relaxed pace and rarely fish tournaments. My G3 is the perfect boat for me at this point in my fishing life, and I really enjoy it. I am looking forward to interacting with everyone discussing fishing and boats.


----------



## Alex from GA

Hi, my name is, if you can't guess, Alex. I'm 80 years old and, mostly bass fishing is what I do at least 4 days a week. In summer I kayak fish the rivers in GA trying for the GA Bass Slam or fish in Lake Lanier. I had a glass bass boat and blew it up so bought a 16' 1987 Grumman Renegade bass boat with a Merc Classic 50. We have a winter mobile home in central FL. I mostly bass fish but have been known to inshore fish for anything that'll bite, mostly trout, snook and redfish. I was hoping to learn something about tin boats on this site and I already have. If you want a smooth ride in choppy water go slow.


----------



## LDUBS

Wayne and Alex, you guys are making me feel bad! I was getting out about once a week and thought that was pretty good. But lately I haven't been able to get out at all. Been about 4 weeks maybe. I'm retired. I'm supposed to have all kinds of time on my hands. Funny how it doesn't always work that way. 

Hope your guys enjoy this forum.


----------



## ifish24

Newbie to the TinBoat forum, thanks for the add! My wife and I have a 1964 14' Lone Star with a 7.5HP Honda tiller named _'Lil Lou_. Fun little boat. We live in the Boise, Idaho area and love the outdoors. We enjoy fishing, hunting, camping, hiking and ATV's.


----------



## garysai

Hi, I'm Gary. I'm retired, and have just purchased a used 14' jon boat modified vee with a 25 Mercury. Did a lot of fishing as a teenager with my dad and uncles on Lk. Norman in the early 70's before the water skiers and jet skis took it over. Jug fishing mostly. I've talked about getting a boat ever since that time, and finally have pulled the trigger. Looking forward to spending time on the Yadkin river impoundments as I now live near Concord, NC. Looking forward to what I can learn off this forum as I'm going to need it.


----------



## TheIceKing

Hello all,
So I'm getting into (or back into) the aluminum world of boating. Mainly because we (my buddy and I) need a boat that I can use for freshwater fishing and hunting access, and my larger 21' SeaCat is much too large for this purpose. Therefore I have violated one of my marriage rules, which is "there will never be more than one boat in the driveway" (or barn) lol!

This being said, my hunting buddy and I bought a 1983 MirroCraft 14' Deep Fisherman with a 20hp Mercury (2-stoke) that we plan to slightly modify for bass fishing and hunting. Our thoughts are to remove the middle bench seat and install side lockers (12" deep off sides) between the front and rear bench seats that will allow us to store and lock our rods or hunting bows along with having a front deck from the rear of the front bench seat to the bow, and of course installing a flat deck between the rear and front bench seats. 

We're trying to keep it simple, functional, and low cost while keeping the boat "utility" style.

Hope the build goes well. Please share any tips you have.

Attached is a sketch of what I'm thinking...View attachment Mod Layout Design.pdf


----------



## Bigd4xman

Hello, I'm Dustin. I'm 35, from Southeast Kansas. Grew up fishing out of these old tin boats. Just recently bought a late 50's Crestliner Voyager from a Cousin. Waiting on new wheels and tires for the trailer then I will go pick it up and get started. Hoping to set it up as my Catfish and Crappie fishing boat while still being able to go play and pull a tube or cruise the lake.


----------



## vman24

Good morning everyone. I just joined this site to hopefully get some tips and advice for adding a front casting deck and modifying my new jon boat. I just bought (yesterday) a Lowe L1440M. My son and I live in RI and this boat should be perfect for fishing the small freshwater ponds here. We have a center console saltwater boat but wanted to change it up at times. As of now, I have a 55lb thrust trolling motor and gear. We just needed the boat to get started however my plan is to mount a casting deck, get a trolling motor for the bow and add a small outboard such as a 9.9 HP or so. Also need to but a floor deck in and a hatch to cover the battery / gas tank area. Just thought I would say hello and introduce myself.

Thanks..


----------



## Orangenblack

Hello everyone, name is Drake....and I have a boating problem lol. Im 47 years young and currently hail from Southern NJ, originally from South East Pa. My (3) sons are full grown now so it seems I have way more time for hobbies.I have been visting Tinboats literally for years and years (early-mid 2000's when I first stumbled upon this site) here and there for research with different prior boating projects...soooo many projects haha. This is a great place for ideas or even the occasional boating issue someone has resolved already.

Recently I was doing more research for ideas on my current tin rig im still finishing and decided now would be a great time to potentially make some new friends and show off the current progress on this aluminum brain child of mine.

I will try and get something online tonight, prob take me a little while with all the pictures and modifications I already completed. 
Anyway hope to make some new acquaintances. 

P.S. Boating Hobbies: Fresh Water/Saltwater fishing, hunting duck/geese, water skiing/tubing, hiking/camping......etc.


----------



## leocohen

Hello. I started fishing regularly with the boat I bought 2 years ago. I think there is something to learn in this forum.


----------



## Jim

A big welcome to all the new members! Thanks for joining our forum. :beer:


----------



## Teckman12

Well hello from Ga. I'm Mike 55 years old and love to fish I have a 95 bass tracker and just bought a all original first year 1978 bass tracker. Hope to meet new people and some new things.


----------



## WillWorkForBoat

Hi everyone 
Lu here from Mississauga, ON. Looking to get my first tin boat (hopefully Alumacraft V16 but if an old bass tracker or grumman 17' shows up, I will not be averse). 
Hoping also to do some neat things to the boat. Expect posts asking all kinds of questions about everything from bilge pumps to livewells to picking the right sonar / trolling motor combo. 
Thanks!


----------



## eyesunderground

Hello TB,

Greetings from San Diego! I just purchased my first boat, a tinny 2013 16' Lund Fury running a 25HP Merc on a Shorelandr trailer. I'm a novice fisherman and boater, mostly keeping it on local lakes and San Diego/Mission bays, targeting varieties of bass and whatever else bites. My fishing buddy is my son who recently fell in love with angling and that helped convince the Mrs. that we should own a boat.

Looking forward to learning more from you all. Thanks for having us.


----------



## DarrinG

Hello! Newbie tin boat owner from western North Carolina. Thanks for having me here and hope to learn alot.


----------



## Steve_bear

Hi I’m Steve,This is my G3 1548 VBW Gator tough... we’ll call this the before picture as I am about to do somethings to refresh it! 
I live in central Florida on a small lake and try to get out as often as I can. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-D

*Hello everyone, new to the site, old to fishing. I hope this site can help me restore a 21 foot bayrunner. It has a lot of salt water corrosion ( lots of thinning and pin holes ). I am retired and don't have a lot of money to fix it maybe correct so I am looking for options. I will use my boat just to fish the jetties and close to shore. I am a retired Navel Building Inspector, so if any of you need building advise, may be I can help you. this boat I have will be my 2021 project, so please help with advise, Thank you *


----------



## cody0707

Hello. I live in Tallahassee, FL. I just recently bought a SeaArk that I plan to use on the salt flats in the big bend area of Florida. An aluminum boat is needed in this area due to all the oyster bars and rocks.


----------



## rockfishnc

Hello. New to site, live in Mooresville, NC. Typically use my tin boat around the coast in the ICW and sounds for crabbing and fishing. Looking forward to learning more and hopefully contributing. 

best wishes,
Greg


----------



## jrl5678

Not really new anymore,
Harris county TX
anyone have some insite to Brazoria county?
I ask a lot of questions.

not an old fart yet but I can see one coming.


----------



## Jim

jrl5678 said:


> not an old fart yet but I can see one coming.


 :LOL2:


----------



## trackerfisher1

Thanks for the add!! My name is Benji and I live up in Minn"E"sota dontchyaknow? :lol: Grew up my whole life fishing and hunting but ... bought my first "big" boat last year. 1988 Bass Tracker TX17 with an 80 hp Merc and a Minnkota Edge trolling motor. Couldn't pass up the deal. Just bought a Minnkota Ultrex for it along with my new Helix 7. Never having anything bigger than a 14 foot aluminum fishing boat this is becoming quite the learning experience. I spent 15 years in the military and am still in law enforcement after 23 years so fishing is my escape from all that stress. 8)


----------



## Jim

Welcome! Thanks for joining!


----------



## electronpusher96

Hey guys,

New here, I'm 24 from Richmond, VA. I've been confined to bank fishing and kayaks before, but I just bought a 1999 1436 and I'm trying to learn as much as I can!

Thanks!


----------



## Jim

electronpusher96 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> New here, I'm 24 from Richmond, VA. I've been confined to bank fishing and kayaks before, but I just bought a 1999 1436 and I'm trying to learn as much as I can!
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome bud! Thanks for joining! 

Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve H.

Hello, just want to introduce myself as I registered today. Two years ago I sold my 19' (fiberglass) center console and downsized to a Lund Fury 1400 w/30 hp tiller. No regrets and I use the Lund 3X more than I used the CC, at least. More time on the water makes me a happier (and more sane) individual. Added a Terrova 55 w/ SpotLock, Lowrance Hook 5, two Cannon downriggers and a few other bells and whistles. I run it three ways: as a skiff in rivers and estuaries for stripers, a trolling setup with 'riggers and leadcore for ll salmon and trout, and as a bass boat. Way more versatile than the CC and like I said, I use it way more.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Steve H! Thanks for joining! :beer:

Jim


----------



## JimmyTodd

Welcome! Just in time for fishing.


----------



## Gigityo

Hey y’all!! Eric Paulsen here - just bought a project boat & can’t wait till 2025 ! Lol


----------



## Rene

Thank you for allowing me to join Tin boats, I'm a 64yr. old retired g-man. Fishing and the outdoors is my passion, I live in Wonder lake illinois people call it Wonder Tucky. All my fishing is done in Wisconsin it's only 4 minutes away, 15 to lake Geneva. I'll go to the Mississippi river and at lest once a year to the BWCA in Minnesota. My boat is a 14ft sylvan with a 20hp johnson and sits on a ShoreLand'r trailer. I'm the type of person that will make something rather than buy it because you normally can make it better. I bought the boat last year and just finished setting it up my way, it was bought in 1989 as a package deal at a boat show by the last owner. Thanks again


----------



## C&amp;K

Hi everyone, we are Chris & Kristin. We are a retired couple in our early 60's. We have a lake home in northwestern Wisconsin. We enjoy fishing for primarily walleye and northern pike on the lakes in northern Wisconsin and Lake Superior. We bought an older Alumacraft Pro 17 last year, which my wife really likes because of the open deck layout and lots of room in it for a 17. The boat needed a lot of work when we got it, I replaced the transom and installed a CMC power tilt and trim. It has an older Chrysler Force outboard that was in bad shape. I overhauled that, bored the cylinders on the powerhead .020 over and new Wiseco pistons and rings. It now runs like a new one, I really like the older two-stroke because it can be worked on with wrenches and screwdrivers instead of a laptop. Complete new electrical system, new custom-made dash with keyless ignition, tilt and trim relays, new Garmin electronics, etc.

Still waiting for a new Tempress Navi-style seat for the rear fishing platform, but otherwise the boat is pretty much restored to new condition after a year of work on it. Back in 1984 when the boat was built, it was Alumacraft's Luxury-series, available in either tan or navy blue. The tiller model as the Backtroller, the console steer as the Pro 17.


----------



## CMMC

Howdy Folks, looking forward to being a part of the forum. Just recently got into tiny boats and love it. Thanks for having me


----------



## Timcash

Hello my name is tim. I live in johnsburg il on the fox river. Just recently got a 16 ft landau. Currently in the rebuild stage. Thanks for letting me be part of the group


----------



## Rene

Welcome to the group, you'll find help around every corner here.


----------



## basenjib123

Hello all, long time lurker here that finally decided to join the fun. Just got my second aluminum boat for 100 bucks (yeah, it looks it too :LOL2: ) I'm told that it's a 1963 12ft. Duratech. I'm sure I will have lots of questions for ya'll but I know I'm in the the right place here. I will post some photos later on today and get your opinions, tips and tricks on how much trouble I am in! :lol: Thanks! .. Joe.


----------



## WallyT

Hello my name is Wally I live in fayetteville nc. I have a 15ft sprint bassboat with a 48spl. I mainly bassfish. Thanks for accepting me to this forum.


----------



## ggmiller

Hi! I'm George Miller from Missoula, MT.

Starting to thing about getting a boat, still a ways off, but thought I'd get some ideas. Found a link to your site on the Fly Fishing Forum and thought I'd check it out. 

I mostly fly fish, but do spin casting from time to time also. 
I like to fish mainly lakes, but do fish some rivers. 

Looking forward to meeting folks and learning more about boats!

Have fun,

George


----------



## LDUBS

Hi GGmiller and welcome. I'm in Northern California, but my oldest son just moved to Missoula from Portland Or. Small world!


----------



## JS60

Hi, I'm J. ... and I happen to be from the middle of Kansas.
Some 20+ years ago I had a sweet little narrow beam flat bottom jon that just happened to have a sharp V bow. 
I've looked, but I've never run across another one, ... so I presume they weren't very common.
It was about 12' 6" with a beam of about 46", and roughly 16" deep, ... and would damn near come up on plane with just the oars!

I still kick myself for trading it off.

I don't remember what the brand was after all this time, but if anyone recognizes the description, ... it would be nice to know.

I recently found a Coleman Crawdad XT for not much money, and it made me remember that old aluminum, ... 
and one thing led to another, ... so now I'm restoring the little dad.
I plan to stay fairly close to what it was, ... at least for now. 
The XT originally came with a carpeted plywood floor and molded swivel seats, so this one will end up with the folding padded version of the molded seats, and the floor will be returned to a slightly improved version of what it came with.

If anyone would care to share a few words of wisdom about these little boats, I would be appreciative.

And if anyone would just happen to have the front kick-plate/bulkhead plastic in XT blue, ... I would be REALLY appreciative!

I look forward to catching some fish out of this little boat, and I hope I can contribute something to this forum.


----------



## GracePiper

Hi all! I'm new here! I have found you at google surfing x) Glad to join you community!!


----------



## Prop

Hi all, I'm happy to join your community here. Retired and living in the Lake of the Ozarks area and working on getting my old boat set up for fishing here. Looking forward to getting tips and helpful advice from everyone.


----------



## bbuhlman

Hi Everyone,
I'm retired in Northern California. I found the site looking for info regarding replacing the transom wood in my Gregor 12. I'm getting back into boating and fishing after retirement and have already learned a lot from the projects I've read about. Anyway, I've already got all the wood out and the aluminum looks to be in good shape. Wood is SO expensive though...Good to be here...

-Bill


----------



## Jim

Welcome all new members, I truly appreciate you joining and participating in our forum. I know it's not as easy as posting to a social media page, but the value is that you will be able to quickly find information and things and come back to them. 

Jim


----------



## Mcchristy1

Hello! 
My name is Ron McChristy Jr. I live in Delavan, Wisconsin but was born and raised in Kansas. I love living near lakes and we purchased a house that overlooks Delavan lake and is a block from the boat ramp. I have been a mechanic for 40 years working on lawn and garden equipment, automotive, small diesel, agriculture equipment, construction equipment, and marine. I have owned three different shops in three different cities. I love fixing and repairing and am always learning different things. I live with my bride and we are empty nesters. I have three boys who are completely different which makes them fun to be around. I act like I fish but really am bad at it. I would rather chase an electrical problem than a fish. I have read many of the forum chats and have learned many things. Thank you for access to service manuals. I will see what I have in my file to upload.

Blessings!


----------



## Jim

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet

Seems like quite a bunch of upstanding gentlemen joining the site!

Welcome to each of you, your watercraft--present or anticipated--and the many stories and pictures you will share.
Spend some time browsing around, there have been many stories over the years.

Be safe.

=D>


----------



## Ethan Connor

I am From Pakistan (Asia). I am 25 year old having height of 5 feet and 6 inch currently working as Data Entry Operator but future job is Search Engine Optimization.


----------



## Dane

Hello everyone! While surfing the internet looking for information and ideas to fix up an old aluminium boat, I stumbled across this forum and decided to join. What a wealth of information to be found here! I’m a avid fisherman who is fortunate to have a river near my home, as well as many lakes of various sizes. My current project is a 14’ semi-v, and with the help of the good folks here I plan to transform it into the perfect boat for my needs.


----------



## skinnylynyrd

Hello, 
I like many of you am a boat and related enthusiast, I am always tinkering with boats and this site has been very helpful with that so I thought I may be able to contribute here ! 
looking forward to gain more knowledge and hopefully pay it forward and help others along the way!

Boats I own currently
1972 Starcraft 15' American with 1983 Evinrude 115hp
1989 Starcraft Fishmaster 16' work in progress just acquired 
1992 Lund Adventure DLX 16' with 25hp Mariner

past boats
1973 Larson 18' volero sport with mercruiser 188hp I/O
1977 Larson 15' trihull
197? Glastron gt 150 Can't remember much about this one (was a junk freebie with a good donor crossflow omc)


----------



## CharlotteHoffman

Greatful to join this conversations. Pretty sure they will be of very much help towards my development.


----------



## topdsm0138

I've had an account and have lurked for quite some time here, just reading amd looking over project pics for fun. But I have a 2019 Tracker Topper 1436 w/1994 Evinrude 9.9hp. It was a great boat for me and my son and scooted just fine. But then the wife qent out one time and had fun. So, I kept cramming us all in there to putz around my local lake and Wildlife Refuge here in South FL. Well, yesterday I bought a new, bigger boat for all of us to better fit comfortably. A 2021 Polar Kraft Dakota 1670. They were on End of Year Clearance Sale for 3k. After emailing the dealer (I'm currently deployed overseas here till Nov) he saw I was a Vet and threw the trailer in for no cost as a "Military Appreciation". Had my buddy back home go pick it up for me. I also have a New In Box 2019 Evinrude E-Tec 30hp to go with it. So I'll leave you with a pic of the Tracker (selling when I get home, minus the motor as it's sentimental) and my new Polar Kraft.


----------



## FNG2021

Greetings , An internet search got me here. I have a 2015 lowe 1448 w a merc 20. Im researching a trolling motor set up. Any suggestions
photos or input will be appreciated


----------



## MN Fisher

Searching around for ideas brought me here.

I recently purchased a 1972 Alumacraft F-9 Lake Master that I plan to outfit as a bass-boat over the coming winter. Currently working on refurbishing the trailer.

Nice to see all the builds here and I hope to get mine half as good as some I've seen.


----------



## Grumman338

Hello from North Pole Alaska. Home to some of the biggest moose on earth ! A long time Hunter in my Grumman Frighter 19’ canoe . Best wishes to everyone and take back America again !


----------



## BAY BEAGLE

Howdy from the Middle Peninsula of Virginia. Our two Home Ports are Aylett Virginia, on the Mattaponi River and second harbor is on the Piantiank River, in Middlesex. 
I have had a few Jon boats in my lifetime, and enjoy fishing from them in the shallows. For deeper water I have the Bayliner Trophy W/A.
The Mattaponi is a tidal river that starts small, with flats and deep cuts as it widens to the York River watershed, that flows into the Chesapeake Bay. Only minutes from me. The Piantiank River is a tidal River, that flows directly into the Chesapeake Bay, and where we have a cottage on the river. 
I wanted to take advantage of the Speckled Trout fishing on the Piantiank River. The Trophy being too large to work the grass flats, I opt to start a 2021 winter boat project.
I am the proud owner of a 1974 RHYNCRAFT - 16 ft ...... that needs a ton of love, and time. I placed a order for a YAMAHA F-20 rudder - 15" shaft.
I am looking to reap the knowledge of those that have been in the trenches, and implement them into my project.
Thanks for adding Me to this site ....... Cheers!!!!!


----------



## Jim

Welcome! Thanks for joining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skybolter

Hello from Charleston, SC!
I am new to the world of aluminum boats, but have actually built an aluminum aircraft and am hoping some of the skills will transfer over from airplanes to boats. We live on a freshwater lake and are looking into doing a restoration project if we can find the right boat. I look forward to learning from this talent base as we dip our toes into this project.


----------



## Jim

Welcome skybolter! Thanks for joining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grumman338

Hello from North Pole Alaska
We have a abundance of rivers and small streams to Moose hunt from using my 19’ Grumman Canoe. This is me downloading my canoe to go up Wood River to moose hunt .


----------



## Jim

Welcome grumman338. Alaska is on my bucket list. That’s a great picture you posted, hardcore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raccoon11

In a month I’ll be 74, God willing and the creeks don’t rise, and yesterday I bought the first boat in those 74 years. It’s a 10’ aluminum flat-bottom skiff that I think will be a good fishing boat in the small lakes near Forest Lakes, AZ where I live much of the year. The fish will likely have no more reason to fear for their safety than they ever have, but I’m hoping to enjoy the mobility anyway. It’s an old craft and it once had seats, but they are long gone, so I would like to replace the two of them. There are holes in the fixed seats where pivoting seats were once mounted. I welcome suggestions as to where I might pick up a couple of serviceable seats relatively close to Phoenix, AZ. Thank you.

Russell


----------



## Anton

Hi All,
New to the board although I have used it for info in the past a bit. I finally picked up a 13'8" AT which I am working on to get worthy for water short term and long term to properly restore. I already have a nice 1955 Evinrude 5.5hp that is restored properly and runs great to go with it so Winter should be interesting in the garage as we work on it!

I am a professional outdoorsman (Trapper) in Northern New England/New Hampshire, and so my AT will get used quite a bit... actually, we will put it to use on a job as soon as we get it on the water and checked out. My 16 year old son and I both share a love of older stuff so the boat was a perfect fit following the motor we stumbled across and got fixed up with. 

Looking forward to hanging out a bit and learning... I don't like folks on my lawn so I guess the term old-fart fits me as well...


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Anton! A neighbor from MA here. Thanks for joining!


----------



## Bass fly

Hello Glad I joined the forum. I'm restoring my grandfathers 12ft Featherlight alluminum boat. Transom was rotten and I would like to put down a deck to strip my line on. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Joey Bagels

Howdy from southeast Tejas. I’m in the process of purchasing my first tin boat, a 14’ 2017 Alumacraft. Had a fiberglass model (Ranger 680t) since 1990 and I currently also have 4 kayaks and a bunch of float tubes. Took early retirement earlier this year and now work for myself so I have a much freer schedule to play around with and most importantly, fish as much as humanly possible. I live right near the Colorado River, so I’ll be using my new rig there a lot. But also on the coastal marshes and smaller lakes. I fly fish whenever possible, but also throw big swimbaits and other lures. I especially love frogs and my homebrew jigs for bass. I’ll post a report of the maiden voyage of my new used boat as soon as I pick it up and my Mrs. and I get it out on the river.


----------



## Jim

Welcome! Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## APcyr

Good day to all from North Idaho. I’m rehabbing a 16’ Lund laker, I’ve seen a lot of good ideas on the website. Lakes all around me to fish and excited to get started. 
Merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## Jim

Welcome APcyr! Thanks for joining!


----------



## Jbeaver35

Hello all! I am currently living in TN and have just picked back up fishing after a long break from it.  I've recently aquired a 1999 bass tracker pro team 175 that I am In the process of restoring and hopefully with some help will have her back on the water by spring! I am excited to read and maybe talk to some of you about going through the process as this is my first boat project!


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Jbeaver35!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## Challenger

New here. From Wisconsin and I am working on my second jon boat project. I'll try to get some pics up later.


----------



## Challenger

This is my starting point!


----------



## Jim

Welcome! Looks like an awesome project boat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firenailer

Hi All!

I’ve been lurking for awhile and finally joined up! I’m in Old Saybrook, Ct and have been kayak fishing some of the local ponds, but have been thinking about another tin boat like I used on the reservoirs back home. Lots of really great info and ideas here, thanks!


----------



## Jim

Welcome firenailer! Thanks for joining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefirstbert

Glad to find ya'll

I'm happy to finally take the plunge and sign up for this. I have been snooping these forums for some time now. I'm an almost 40 vet that some how managed to pass engineering school through shear determination and maybe borrowing other peoples answers during test time :shock: Having said that, I never took a class on "how to build a stump thumpin river boat" and I really appreciate all the info I have learned from ya'lls hands on knowledge. You'll find me lurking in the jetjon forums mostly. Please excuse some of my silly questions. sometimes I can be purty smart but I have a tendency to be a burnt light bulb in a pack of crayons :lol: 
I'm a respectful, loving kinda guy so if I ever come off cross, It's my keyboard social skills and not my intentions #-o 
I have 5 kids, a beautiful wife, and some redneck tendencies that just wont go away! 
I'm new to the southern Illinois area so if anyone wants to go fishin, send me a pm! uhh lets wait till this snow melts first though.
Having said that, Lets get the welder and make something we can fish out of!


----------



## poorthang

howdy yall! im just another geriatric that likes to eat fresh fish, so i gotta catch em-- or try to, anyway. originally from louisiana, retired to the ozark mountains of north arkansas. proud to be American and enjoy what little is left of Her. current boat is 1979 fisher marine 15 ft i think. just got it so dont know much about it. my other boat was too hard to get in and out, launch, load, etc, so i swapped it for a smaller one in order to keep fishing. lol
looks like a great forum and i hope to help and also to learn how to fish these deep holes with very clear water.


----------



## Jim

Welcome poorthang! Thanks for joining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracker2869

Good day to all I'm Tracker2869 in north east Pa. I'm a retired ASE tech spending the last 46 years as a line tech working in Dodge/Ram dealerships. Mostly auto transmissions and veh. electrical systems. I belong to a local fishing club we hold tournaments every week and hit local lakes we are a group of @ 45 members. I fish with a Bass Tracker 175. 60 hp with Minn Kota 80# bow mount. If I can ever help someone just ask.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Tracker2869! Thanks for joining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sailfish_WC

Hello all. 
I’m from Florida. My son and I have been toying around with the idea of getting a Jon boat for the rivers and lakes. We’ve been looking and researching all the possibilities and thats how I came across your forum.


----------



## Jim

Welcome sailfish _wc! Thanks for joining!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmgw

Hi I'm 14 and love slaying Bass like this one I pulled from the lake we live on...



https://flic.kr/p/2n4CTov https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Jim

Welcome cmgw! Thanks for joining! Nice fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xray Tedd

Hello from Missouri! 
Just joined the forum today. I bought my first boat, a 2000 Lowe 170 with a 70hp Johnson, last summer. Up until now I've done mostly the kayak thing and bank thing with the occasional buddy boat tag along. 
I'll share more info in the openings story of my build thread. Glad to be a part of the group!










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Xray Tedd!

Thanks for joining! Awesome looking boat you have there.

Jim


----------



## Minigunsrfun

Hey everyone, I’m chris A disabled vet and have been a mechanic in some way shape or form for a few years. Currently in Nashville tn, well north of. Anyway first time boat buyer here and bought an 89 bass tracker pro17 with a Johnson 40hp. Lookin forward to getting my learn on….been having problems with the motor.


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Minigunsrfun! Thanks for joining and thank you for your service. Honored to have you here.

Jim


----------



## davepa14

HI Everybody

I live in southeast PA and bass fish in PA and Delaware. Bought my first used boat last year at age 60 and starting to make some upgrades. Looks like most everyone here knows more than I do.

Just a basic boat but I can't believe how much I enjoy having it.

Hope decent weather gets here soon and we can all get out there.


----------



## regulate34

Hi guys. 

My name is Lucas. 
I live in norther bc Canada 
I run a 14ft deep v mirror-craft with a 40hp merc
Downriggers and a bow mount electric. 

I fish everything local. Trout, salmon, burbot,sturgeon, prawing and crabbing. I also hunt bear in the spring from the boat. Camping and long exploring trips too. 

Looking forward to ice off in a few weeks. Top lining for big lake trout and rainbows is unreal for the first few weeks of open water.


----------



## Jim

Welcome, davepa14 and regulate34!

Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## vicali

New member from the Southern Interior of BC.

Brought home a SP14 Marlon last thanksgiving, 





Slowly getting it ready for ice-off this year.
Found a proper trailer, redid the flooring, got a 55lb Minn, looking at battery options, all the fun stuff..


----------



## Jim

Welcome vicali! Thanks for joining!


----------



## Flukeman

Hello, I am from Central NY and live on a small resevior. I actually own 3 boats. Pontoon for my lake, bassboat for tournaments, and my Bluefin tin can Ive had for 20 plus years. I am going to be restoring my Bluefin and while researching some questions found tinboats.com. Iooked through 50 pages of restoration posts and was hooked. Looked like a real nice group of guys, so i joined.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Flukeman! Thanks for joining!

Jim


----------



## JL8Jeff

Flukeman said:


> Hello, I am from Central NY and live on a small resevior. I actually own 3 boats. Pontoon for my lake, bassboat for tournaments, and my Bluefin tin can Ive had for 20 plus years. I am going to be restoring my Bluefin and while researching some questions found tinboats.com. Iooked through 50 pages of restoration posts and was hooked. Looked like a real nice group of guys, so i joined.



Nice to meet you and feel free to ask any questions. There are a bunch of guys with knowledge in different areas but it could take a little time to find the right response to a specific question so don't get discouraged. I'm on the Delaware River in NJ and we have a bunch of pontoons in my region but I have mod-v with a jet outboard so your Bluefin questions might not be too far out of my arena. If you have any pictures of your boats, post them up! And if you're not sure how to post a picture, let us know and we'll help out. Here's one of my old sprint boat that was 14' long with a 350 Chevy in it!


----------



## Jdero620

Hello, 

I'm Jaxon, 24, Nashville, I'm part owner of a home renovations company, a bit of a [email protected]$$, and generally try to be as helpful as I can be. I stopped by looking for some help with prop-ing my boat. Seems like a good bunch over here, lot cleaner than a lot of the forums Ive perused. 
Ive got a Lowe L1648 (16' jon) with an 06 honda 20. We get skunked fishing a lot, but its still a good day on the water. I particularly enjoy hogging up the ramp (when no one is awake yet) at 5 AM on the way to the whitetail (or turkey, or squirrel) woods. I've just recently starting adding electrical to the boat (it had an ancient fish finder already) I've got a front mounted motorguide i3 something or other trolling motor, a garmin 4" at the front, garmin 73SV at the rear, run through a 100a fuse block individually fused, all powered by a large deep cycle at the rear and kept topped up by the 6 amps supplied by the ole honda outboard/generator :LOL2: Look forward to participating here with the other tin boat nuts. And remember, the best fishing line is the wet one 8)
Edit: the trolling motor is on a dedicated 60a breaker protected line.


----------



## Jim

Welcome Jdero620, Thanks for joining!


----------



## rsaguire

Hello All, 

Just joined specifically because of the amount of discussion and information I found regarding rivets, sealing, adhesives, etc etc. I have 1970's Starcraft Chieftain that I use almost exclusively on saltwater. It has about 500 leaky rivets that I seem to be continually fixing. 

I'm looking forward to the helpful information and collective wisdom. 

Richard


----------



## Jim

Welcome rsaguire! Thanks for joining!


----------



## StarWarsGuy

Greetings, 

I'm StarWarsGuy, I'm joining because I recently acquired my Grandfathers 1952 AlumaCraft Model A and have enjoyed reading this forum and the information provided by the group. I live near Springfield Missouri in the Ozarks. I am in the process of restoring the 1952 AlumaCraft Model A along with a 1964 Gator 214 Trailer, and a 1992 Evinrude 15 HP Outboard. This boat and been in my family since the late 1950's and 4 generations have enjoyed fishing from it. I look forward to participating in the forum and sharing the limited knowledge I have on the subject matter.
I hope to include some pictures soon. Thanks for letting me join the group.

SWG


----------



## Kismet

Hey Starwarsguy...

seems to me I've worked on an Alumacraft Model A. Sweet, long-produced hull. I think I've posted a link to my primitive rehab work.

Welcome, and enjoy the experience, and take lots of pictures.


----------



## Lost But Happy

Howdy all!

Great forum!  Finally joined in the fun after lurking around for a bit. 

I just purchased my first ever boat a few weeks ago. She's a 1978 Lund C14 that my girlfriend named Reba lol. She is a solid boat in need of some lovin. I started the deconstruction process last week. Starting with the trailer. Everything rusty is coming off and is going for a dunk in evaporust then it gets coated with a good primer and an automotive-grade top coat. Then it will be on to the boat paint itself. 

I'm sure Ill have plenty of questions-especially about electrical, the stuff is like voodoo to me lol. I have some pretty decent DIY skills, so Im willing to tackle pretty much anything myself. 

I have captained fishing boats before, every year for the past 10, in a rented 16' alumacraft with a 90hp up by the boundary waters, and enjoyed that immensely; so I figured I should buy my own hole in the water to throw money into! :lol: 

Here's my heap as she sat last week....




Thank you Jim for letting me join!


----------



## im1kissfan

Hi gang. Riding a 2020 G3 Sportsman 1810 in the lakes and rivers of North Florida… outside of Gainesville. 

Always on the prowl for better boating and fishing education, so I look forward to the discussions here. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

Welcome, all! Thanks for joining! :beer:


----------



## garytexasdelta

Good morning folks from MidWest Georgia. Transplanted Texan, grew up in Fort Worth and moved the family to Newnan Georgia following my job with Delta Airlines aircraft maintenance in 2005. We brought the 12 foot Sea King (60s something) with the 15hp Sea King (1980) with us and it's been sitting covered behind the house here now for 17 years. I retired in 2020 and with this free time I now have, am just starting to get it lake ready and registered here in Georgia. I oiled the cylinders and it's got compression of 110. Still need to check for spark. Fuel pump kit, carb kit and impeller came in the mail this week. The kids that used to fish out of it with us have families of their own now, but hey... bring on the grandkids!


----------



## Greenhead

Hello from South Dakota, my name is Scott. I like anything outdoors, but my passion is duck hunting. Big part of the reason I joined.....1973 Lowe Big Jon 16. Plan t use it as a duck boat and maybe fish out of it a couple times during the summer. I like tinkering and with the prices today all I could afford is a 1973 Lowe with no motor lol! Thanks for having me!


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Greenhead & garytexasdelta! Thanks for joining!

Jim


----------



## Tall Tiller

Hello, All
First time time boat owner, live just outside St.Louis MO. Not alot of boating history, we had a couple boats when I was a kid 10yrs old to 13 or so, rember tubing and working on old evinrude outboard. Lots of frog gigging out of a canoe, always wanted a a little Jon boat for some reason.
Work as a machinist mainly with aluminum, so, lots of scrap and a very lenniet work environment.
We call them G jobs/government jobs, so lots of cool one off stuff comes from my ever changing mind. So this little boat is already a very special piece to me. Along with my 1982 Jeep cj7, 1998 Harley Davidson softail custom, 1996 c10 Silverado reg cab, long bed,122,000 miles no rust coldest air conditioner ever put in an automobile, Arkansas truck that was my Grandparents,til they passed , the truck had 36000 miles on it when I got it in 2009. Also have 1995 Yamaha pw50 that I restored for my grand kids last winter, into RC cars as well. To me there's nothing that can compare to the internal combustion engine. Seems to be a big push to do away with them with fuel prices now days.
I look forward to being a member here. Thanks :


----------



## Jim

Welcome, Tall Tiller! Thanks for joining! 

Great introductory post! :beer:

Jim


----------



## white knite

Hello, I live in West TN, and I am a new owner of an old Alumacraft 15-foot boat that I recently registered as a 1968 16-foot Alumacraft. I have now found out that it is actually a 15 foot "C Hull" from around 1958. I am going to leave it registered as is to avoid any confusion with the registration. I am currently replacing the rotten transom and filling unnecessary holes. I hope to have it in the water soon. I got it for $400 and it came with an older Motor Guide 36 pound thrust foot control trolling motor and a 1967 Johnson model FD-21R outboard motor that will still run. Frank.


----------



## Stand Up

I joined a while back and really enjoy this forum. Good group of folks here.
I live in central Alberta, Canada and for some strange reason wanted a small boat to fish out of now that I'm sorta retired. So I purchased a 12' Jon boat and a Mercury 9.9 motor. 
Now keep in mind I've never had a boat or motor, I don't like to swim and I don't eat fish. What was I thinking. I loved fishing as a kid so what the hell. I'll give it a go.
I read a lot about the boating experience on the web and learned a thing or two so I was ready to drop it in the water and get fishing.
I readied the craft for the first launch and found that there are a lot of steps to make it happen.
Ok, here goes. I back the boat and trailer down the ramp and hammered the brakes on to allow the boat to head into the water. It worked! The boat was in the water so I pulled it up on shore a bit so it wouldn't float away then proceeded to go and park the truck and trailer. When I got back to the boat it was full of water. WTF. Oh, the boat plug.  I get to test out the hand bilge pump and see how it works. I've since purchased a cool aid jug to do this in the future. The hand pump is garbage. 
Now with the water out of the Jon, I pushed the craft into deeper waters to start the Merc and get fishing. Well, there is a 5 step procedure to follow to start this small engine. Open the vent on the fuel tank, pump up the fuel bulb, be sure the kill switch is up, choke full out when the engine is cold and lastly, pull the rope. I pulled until my arm was sore. Not going to start. Calm down. Regroup. Try again. Let's see. Oh the bulb wasn't primed. Squish, squish and try again. No go. My arm is really sore. Well for gawds sake the kill switch was down and wouldn't let it start. Correct that and... you guessed it, it's flooded. Crap. So I followed what I remembered about starting a flooded engine and it started. Ran rough and died. Pulled the rope a few more times and realized the vent wasn't open to allow the fuel to be pulled up as needed. Corrected that, rest, mumble something about tossing it into the drink or shoving it up someone's arse and give it a pull again. Finally it started. Off we go. I'm worn out and sorta pissed off but hey, now I'm fishing. 
I steered the boat to a reed outcropping thinking that's where the fish are. I park the mighty ship and get ready for the first cast. I whipped the rod forward in the direction of where I want the hook to land and in she went. I start to leisurely reel it back in and whack, I get a hit. First cast and I reeled in a Walleye. I was the happiest fisherman in the world at that moment. Grin as big as the sky. I soon forgot about the poor start and continued to fish a total of 3 Walleye and 4 Northern Pike. Nice. 
I've been out several times since and have got the starting procedure down pat. But I forgot the plug once more and tested out the cool aid jug. Works way better. Next season, I'll be ready and look like a pro.
Thanks for reading and hopefully laughing at my experience. 
Pictures next. Stay tuned.


----------



## richg99

Stand Up said:


> I joined a while back and really enjoy this forum. Good group of folks here.
> I live in central Alberta, Canada and for some strange reason wanted a small boat to fish out of now that I'm sorta retired. So I purchased a 12' Jon boat and a Mercury 9.9 motor.
> Now keep in mind I've never had a boat or motor, I don't like to swim and I don't eat fish. What was I thinking. I loved fishing as a kid so what the hell. I'll give it a go.
> I read a lot about the boating experience on the web and learned a thing or two so I was ready to drop it in the water and get fishing.
> I readied the craft for the first launch and found that there are a lot of steps to make it happen.
> Ok, here goes. I back the boat and trailer down the ramp and hammered the brakes on to allow the boat to head into the water. It worked! The boat was in the water so I pulled it up on shore a bit so it wouldn't float away then proceeded to go and park the truck and trailer. When I got back to the boat it was full of water. WTF. Oh, the boat plug.  I get to test out the hand bilge pump and see how it works. I've since purchased a cool aid jug to do this in the future. The hand pump is garbage.
> Now with the water out of the Jon, I pushed the craft into deeper waters to start the Merc and get fishing. Well, there is a 5 step procedure to follow to start this small engine. Open the vent on the fuel tank, pump up the fuel bulb, be sure the kill switch is up, choke full out when the engine is cold and lastly, pull the rope. I pulled until my arm was sore. Not going to start. Calm down. Regroup. Try again. Let's see. Oh the bulb wasn't primed. Squish, squish and try again. No go. My arm is really sore. Well for gawds sake the kill switch was down and wouldn't let it start. Correct that and... you guessed it, it's flooded. Crap. So I followed what I remembered about starting a flooded engine and it started. Ran rough and died. Pulled the rope a few more times and realized the vent wasn't open to allow the fuel to be pulled up as needed. Corrected that, rest, mumble something about tossing it into the drink or shoving it up someone's arse and give it a pull again. Finally it started. Off we go. I'm worn out and sorta pissed off but hey, now I'm fishing.
> I steered the boat to a reed outcropping thinking that's where the fish are. I park the mighty ship and get ready for the first cast. I whipped the rod forward in the direction of where I want the hook to land and in she went. I start to leisurely reel it back in and whack, I get a hit. First cast and I reeled in a Walleye. I was the happiest fisherman in the world at that moment. Grin as big as the sky. I soon forgot about the poor start and continued to fish a total of 3 Walleye and 4 Northern Pike. Nice.
> I've been out several times since and have got the starting procedure down pat. But I forgot the plug once more and tested out the cool aid jug. Works way better. Next season, I'll be ready and look like a pro.
> Thanks for reading and hopefully laughing at my experience.
> Pictures next. Stay tuned.


Any boater who tells you they never forgot the plug, probably hasn't boated much.


----------

